# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games >  MTG - You Make The Card VIII: Escape - Exile 7 MTG topics to create this thread

## LaZodiac

The next one of these appears!

Previous threads:
MtG - You Make the Card II: Wrath of Karn
MtG - You Make the Card III: Wrath of the Khans 
MTG - You Make the Card IV: Threadwalkers
MtG - You Make the Card V: Untapped Potential
MTG - You Make The Card IV: Posts You Control Gain Hexproof
MTG - You Make The Card VII: Your Custom Planeswalker Card Died in War of the Spark
The purpose of this thread is to make custom cards for Magic, the Gathering. If you haven't heard of that, it probably won't appeal to you!

Each week, the current judge will post a challenge. You then need to make your very own magic card to fit that challenge. At the end of the week, the judge will select a winner, who becomes the judge for the next week.

Entries can be made at any time before the judging is posted.

In the event that a judge does not immediately post results on judging day, please allow them a 3-day grace period to post their results. If there are still no results 4 days after the judging day, anyone can announce a winner other than themselves.

Each entry must have at least a text representation of their card, in the following format:

Name Mana Cost
Type - Subtypes Rarity
Card text
Power/Toughness

Mana/tap symbols:
W - White mana
U - Blue mana
B - Black mana
R - Red mana
G - Green mana
C - Colourless mana (the new ◊ symbol)
1, 2, 3, etc. - Amounts of generic mana
T - The tap symbol
Q - The untap symbol
(W/R) or {W/R} - Hybrid mana
(W/P) or {W/P} - Phyrexian mana

Rarity symbols:
C - Common
U - Uncommon
R - Rare
M or MR - Mythic Rare
Un - Unglued

For example:

Saint Ayilen, the Lunarblade 2WW
Legendary Creature - Human Knight M
Lifelink
When Saint Ayilen, the Lunarblade dies, put a legendary 4/4 white Spirit Knight creature token with flying and first strike named Saint Ayilen, the Lunarblade onto the battlefield.
4/4

You may also post an image representation of your card if you wish, but make sure you also post the text version, in case of issues with hosting or image clarity.


Finally, I would strongly suggest reading the following articles. They are written with novice designers in mind, but even veteran designers will likely learn something from them (or at least be reminded of something they forgot).

Design 101
Design 102
Design 103
Design 104

New contest is...

*NOT DECIDED YET. Dr Guns For Hands won the last contest so he'll decide.*

----------


## Quiddle

No Funny Title :'(

----------


## Tom the Mime

MTG - You Make The Card VIII: Escape - Exile 7 "MTG - You Make The Card" topics to create this thread

----------


## LaZodiac

> MTG - You Make The Card VIII: Escape - Exile 7 "MTG - You Make The Card" topics to create this thread


Extremely doesn't fit. Like, length wise.

----------


## Laughing Dog

MTG - You Make The Card VIII: Akroma, Angel of Insanity

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Extremely doesn't fit. Like, length wise.


What's the limit? Does this fit? 

MTG - You Make The Card VIII: Escape - Exile 7 MTG topics to create this thread

It feels like it should when compared with the previous one.

----------


## LaZodiac

> What's the limit? Does this fit? 
> 
> MTG - You Make The Card VIII: Escape - Exile 7 MTG topics to create this thread
> 
> It feels like it should when compared with the previous one.


That just barely fits!

Also someone ding Guns for hands.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Oh! Alright!

This week, *make a card flavored around some kind of entertainment.* Like a circus or game or something.

----------


## mythmonster2

*A New Campaign* 3WW
_Art: A demon, a goblin, a wizard, and Fblthp sit around a table with a map and several miniatures on it. One of them is rolling a d20. A homarid also sits at the table, behind a DM screen._
Enchantment (R) (Silver)
As an additional cost to cast A New Campaign, exile target creature you control. When A New Campaign leaves the battlefield, return the exiled creature to the battlefield under your control.
When A New Campaign enters the battlefield, exile up to four target creatures until A New Campaign leaves the battlefield.
At the beginning of your upkeep, roll a d20. If you roll a 1, sacrifice A New Campaign.

----------


## ben-zayb

Online Social Entertainment

*Subordination* BB
_{image: various creatures lined up and dancing}_
Enchantment R
1: ~'s controller creates X Treasure tokens, where X is equal to the power of target creature they control. That creature can't attack you this combat. Only opponents may activate this ability.
2, Sacrifice ~: Draw a card for each three Treasures you control.
_"Ten-thousand gold!! Appreciate the sub! Welcome to the family, Leeroy the 7th, and welcome to The Realm!"_
-The Queen of Lightning

----------


## Tom the Mime

I remember doing a go fish one a while back so let's try another non-trading card game. 

May I? 1UB
Enchantment U
When ~ enters the battlefield, target opponent discards a card.
Whenever an opponent discards a card, you may sacrifice ~. If you do, exile that card unless that opponent has you draw two cards. You may play that card for as long as it remains exiled, and you may spend mana as though it were mana of any type to cast that spell.

Tweaked again to have a discard effect so it can trigger itself if you want, although separate targeted discard still helps improve it.

*Spoiler: Old version*
Show

May I? (U/B)
Enchantment U
Whenever an opponent discards a card, you may sacrifice ~. If you do, exile that card unless that opponent has you draw two cards. You may cast that card for as long as it remains exiled, and you may spend mana as though it were mana of any type to cast that spell.

Edit: Significantly reduced the mana cost and draws on consideration given the discard requirement is strongly conditional, optional for your opponent and a slowing factor. The old version activating T4 earliest feels like it'd be too hit and miss given that even if you have targeted discard, this card is pretty dead of they don't have anything to discard worth stealing.

----------


## Quiddle

Knife Show R
[An entertainer is juggling knives]
Enchantment U
At the beginning of your upkeep you may have Knife Show deal one damage to any target and put a blade counter on Knife Show.
At the beginning of your end step Knife Show deals damage to you equal to the number of blade counters on it.
R: Remove a blade counter from Knife Show.

----------


## Necroticplague

Tag 2WW
Enchantment - U
Flash
Creatures being targeted have T: Exile target creature.
At the end of turn, sacrifice Tag.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Rock and Roll Angel* 2RWB
Creature- Demon Angel Bard  U
Flying, Vigilance
Unleash_(You may have this creature enter the battlefield with a +1/+1 counter on it. It can't block as long as it has a +1/+1 counter on it.)_
_Rakdos by day, Boros by night._
3/3

----------


## mystic1110

Speed Dating 2RG
Instant R
Each player reveals cards from the top of their library until they reveal a creature card. If those creatures share a creature type each player may place those cards onto the battlefield under their owners control. If creatures revealed this way do not each share a creature type between them, Speed Dating deals damage to each player equal to the total of the mana costs of each card revealed this way. Each player shuffles their library.
_Its a jungle out there_

----------


## Personification

> *A New Campaign* 3WW
> _Art: A demon, a goblin, a wizard, and Fblthp sit around a table with a map and several miniatures on it. One of them is rolling a d20. A homarid also sits at the table, behind a DM screen._
> Enchantment (R) (Silver)
> As an additional cost to cast A New Campaign, exile target creature you control. When A New Campaign leaves the battlefield, return the exiled creature to the battlefield under your control.
> When A New Campaign enters the battlefield, exile up to four target creatures until A New Campaign leaves the battlefield.
> At the beginning of your upkeep, roll a d20. If you roll a 1, sacrifice A New Campaign.


Ugh, Fblthp would be SUCH a rules lawyer.




> *Rock and Roll Angel* 2RWB
> Creature- Demon Angel Bard  U
> Flying, Vigilance
> Unleash_(You may have this creature enter the battlefield with a +1/+1 counter on it. It can't block as long as it has a +1/+1 counter on it.)_
> _Rakdos by day, Boros by night._
> 3/3


Just so you know, Bard isn't actually a creature type because Wizards hates all goodness in the world.

*Enlisted Musician* 1RR
[A soldier sits, plucking a harp, his sword and shield on the ground next to him. Across the battlefield, you can see soldiers under a different banner standing still and not paying attention to the battle. One of them is visibly weeping.]
Creature - Human Soldier R
X, T, Exert ~: Up to X target creatures can't block this turn. You may spend only R to pay for X.
2/2
_"Though I had never intended to go to war, I was pleasantly surprised to find that the skills I used to survive on the streets were just as good at keeping me alive in the battle. Nobody ever wants to kill me bad enough to stop the music."_

----------


## Kapow

Okay, let's try this

*Moving Pictures* 1U
Tribal Instant - Illusion C
[A bunch of different creatures in dim light, looking slightly up with wide eyes, some of them with an open mouth]
Tap X creatures, where X is the number of illusions you control. 
_"Did someone bring popcorn?"_

----------


## Personification

It's been a week, Dr.Gunsforhands.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: mythmonster2 recruiting 4 players for a Ravnica 5e game*
Show




> *A New Campaign* 3WW
> _Art: A demon, a goblin, a wizard, and Fblthp sit around a table with a map and several miniatures on it. One of them is rolling a d20. A homarid also sits at the table, behind a DM screen._
> Enchantment (R) (Silver)
> As an additional cost to cast A New Campaign, exile target creature you control. When A New Campaign leaves the battlefield, return the exiled creature to the battlefield under your control.
> When A New Campaign enters the battlefield, exile up to four target creatures until A New Campaign leaves the battlefield.
> At the beginning of your upkeep, roll a d20. If you roll a 1, sacrifice A New Campaign.


Even understanding how clunky it is, I understand what's happening well enough to know why it's set up that way, and the silver-border context actually really helps; it turns, "we need to make sure you have a creature to sacrifice before ETB," into, "well, that one's the DM, so it has to do some setup first!"


*Spoiler: ben-zayb with the 104-month resub*
Show




> *Subordination* BB
> _{image: various creatures lined up and dancing}_
> Enchantment R
> 1: ~'s controller creates X Treasure tokens, where X is equal to the power of target creature they control. That creature can't attack you this combat. Only opponents may activate this ability.
> 2, Sacrifice ~: Draw a card for each three Treasures you control.
> _"Ten-thousand gold!! Appreciate the sub! Welcome to the family, Leeroy the 7th, and welcome to The Realm!"_
> -The Queen of Lightning


Flavorfully, this somehow feels like a perfect Hearthstone card despite having exactly zero things to do with Hearthstone mechanics. Maybe it's the Leeroy reference? I'm pretty sure that the first ability does effectively nothing, even in multiplayer; the phrase, "bold to assume you could attack me in the first place," comes to mind. In the right deck, it might secretly be good enough with just the second ability, but you'd probably want to rework the group-hug aspect to make it more interesting.


*Spoiler: Tom the Mime may and in fact I insist he do*
Show




> May I? 1UB
> Enchantment U
> When ~ enters the battlefield, target opponent discards a card.
> Whenever an opponent discards a card, you may sacrifice ~. If you do, exile that card unless that opponent has you draw two cards. You may play that card for as long as it remains exiled, and you may spend mana as though it were mana of any type to cast that spell.


Weird card is weird. It's one of those things you have to read like three times to understand what you're supposed to do with it, which isn't necessarily bad! You can cash it in for one card right away, making this a quick discard-draw 2-for-1, or you can hold out until you can make your opponent discard something they don't want you to have and hope to get a third card out of the deal. Is that worth it? Probably not? It leaves me with the feeling that it's there just for the sake of being interesting, rather than for really rewarding a discard strategy.


*Spoiler: Quiddle has strapped me to a rotating wheel and is now putting on a blindfold*
Show




> Knife Show R
> [An entertainer is juggling knives]
> Enchantment U
> At the beginning of your upkeep you may have Knife Show deal one damage to any target and put a blade counter on Knife Show.
> At the beginning of your end step Knife Show deals damage to you equal to the number of blade counters on it.
> R: Remove a blade counter from Knife Show.


Honestly, when I think of the phrase, "knife show," the first things that comes to mind are those kitchen cutlery demonstrations where they cut tomatoes and stuff. Maybe all the knife counters are coming from the audience, then; they keep getting more and more restless as they have to sit through the ads.  :Small Tongue: 

I can see how it's good in the Spectacle deck. At first I misread it as only hitting players, and even then I thought it might have its uses in constructed. 'Any target,' more justifies paying life and mana, but makes me a little nervous for the limited environment it ends up in. It could also be good for that, though! Maybe there aren't a ton of good targets for it, or maybe there _are_ a ton of targets and this is necessary to help keep them in check.


*Spoiler: Necroticplague is it*
Show




> Tag 2WW
> Enchantment - U
> Flash
> Creatures being targeted have T: Exile target creature.
> At the end of turn, sacrifice Tag.


First reaction: "Huh????"

I actually don't know whether the game has a mechanism in place to make this work. A creature knows when it becomes the target of something, so this could certainly have worked as some kind of triggered effect, but can a creature really sense that something is in, like, a static state of targeting it? Is that a real thing?

Also, my understanding of Tag is that, upon declaring someone, "It," one abdicates the title and may once again count oneself among the non-It players. This version seems to be of a variant where one is exiled in the end either way.  :Small Tongue: 


*Spoiler: Laughing Dog's got a style that's the talk of the town*
Show




> *Rock and Roll Angel* 2RWB
> Creature- Demon Angel Bard  U
> Flying, Vigilance
> Unleash_(You may have this creature enter the battlefield with a +1/+1 counter on it. It can't block as long as it has a +1/+1 counter on it.)_
> _Rakdos by day, Boros by night._
> 3/3


I think this would go just below Birdo on my trans representation tier list.


*Spoiler: mystic1110 only dates other rabbit/wraith gestalts*
Show




> Speed Dating 2RG
> Instant R
> Each player reveals cards from the top of their library until they reveal a creature card. If those creatures share a creature type each player may place those cards onto the battlefield under their owners control. If creatures revealed this way do not each share a creature type between them, Speed Dating deals damage to each player equal to the total of the mana costs of each card revealed this way. Each player shuffles their library.
> _Its a jungle out there_


This feels like a commander or two-headed giant card, but would those games require that all four revealed cards share a type? And that they otherwise just explode everyone for four creatures' costs worth of damage?

...

I guess that's what we get for speed dating during a pandemic.


*Spoiler: Personification can take or leave it if they please*
Show




> *Enlisted Musician* 1RR
> [A soldier sits, plucking a harp, his sword and shield on the ground next to him. Across the battlefield, you can see soldiers under a different banner standing still and not paying attention to the battle. One of them is visibly weeping.]
> Creature - Human Soldier R
> X, T, Exert ~: Up to X target creatures can't block this turn. You may spend only R to pay for X.
> 2/2
> _"Though I had never intended to go to war, I was pleasantly surprised to find that the skills I used to survive on the streets were just as good at keeping me alive in the battle. Nobody ever wants to kill me bad enough to stop the music."_


A must-kill creature in a board stall, certainly. I guess it's a rare mostly for the use of Xes, since it's not fast enough for constructed. The Exert kind of unnecessarily limits which sets it can go in; I doubt most people will use this expecting the game to last another turn.


*Spoiler: Kapow brought the popcorn*
Show




> *Moving Pictures* 1U
> Tribal Instant - Illusion C
> [A bunch of different creatures in dim light, looking slightly up with wide eyes, some of them with an open mouth]
> Tap X creatures, where X is the number of illusions you control. 
> _"Did someone bring popcorn?"_


I'm kind of interested in this idea of an illusions theme, but this doesn't do that much to support it. Wouldn't you be happier making some illusion creatures to be the moving pictures?


I think the result might be a tie??? Judging this round was really fun in general, actually.

*Spoiler*
Show

It's between mythmonster2 and Quiddle this time. They have kind of opposite relative merits in my mind... hmm...

*Spoiler: okay I picked a winner after all*
Show

Quiddle's knife show!

I'm willing to admit that I decided this by scrolling back through the last thread and seeing who hasn't won most recently.

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks Dr.Gunsforhands! I thought that this was a very fun and creative prompt :).

Alright for this next week I would like cards that *tell a tragic story*.

----------


## Kapow

> *Spoiler: Kapow brought the popcorn*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of interested in this idea of an illusions theme, but this doesn't do that much to support it. Wouldn't you be happier making some illusion creatures to be the moving pictures?


Thanks for judging. 
I decided against a creature, to keep the flavor more "cinema-like"


Tragic, is hard... 
Well, here goes... 

*Incurable Cancer* 2B
Enchantment - Saga U
[_A human lying in bed - obviously sick - surrounded by family_] 
_(As this Saga enters and after your draw step add a lore counter. Sacrifice after IV)_ 
I - Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature 
II & III- Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature with a -1/-1 counter on it. 
IV - Destroy target creature with a -1/-1 counter on it. 
_"Because there is no glory in illness. There is no meaning to it. There is no honor in dying of." - John Green_

----------


## Tom the Mime

Star-crossed lovers 2R
Enchantment - Saga U
I: Put a lover counter on target creature you control and target creature you don't control. Gain control of these creatures and they gain haste until the end of the turn.
II-III: Sacrifice a creature with a lover counter

----------


## mystic1110

Familial Chimera WB
Creature - Human Chimera Horror R
As an additional cost to cast Familial Chimera exile a human from your graveyard and exile a human you control from the battlefield.
Familial Chimera has protection from creatures with first strike if any of the creatures exiled by it have first strike. The same is true for flying, deathtouch, double strike, haste, hexproof, indestructible, lifelink, menace, reach, skulk, trample, and vigilance. 
5/5

----------


## mythmonster2

*Vengeful Rage* R
Enchantment- Aura (C)
Enchant creature
When Vengeful Rage enters the battlefield, if a creature died this turn, put two +1/+1 counters on enchanted creature.
Enchanted creature gets +1/+1 and must attack each turn if able.

----------


## Necroticplague

Coute que Coute 2BB
[Two figures falling off a tall roof-one looking terrified, and the other incoherent with anger with their hands at the first's throat.]
Enchantment U
Discard two cards: Choose an opponent. They discard a card. 
Pay 2 life: Choose an opponent. They lose a life
Sacrifice two permanents that share a type: Choose a permanent an opponent controls that shares a type with the sacrificed permanents. Put it into their graveyard.
_"Doesn't matter what happens to me, long as they get what's coming."
-Yarrick Dell, Amalgamation of Vengeance_

----------


## ben-zayb

Llewellyn, the Forsaken 2UU
Legendary Creature - Human Child R
At the beginning of each opponent's upkeep, they create a 0/1 colorless Human Child creature token with cumulative upkeepMill 1.
U: Gain control of target Child token for as long as it has three or less age counters on it.
Child creatures you control get +1/+1 and have flying.
1/2

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Dark Teacher's Tragedy* 2BB
(A shadowed chamber with an imperious-looking scholarly figure on a throne... with a knife sticking through him from a rising half-dead figure above.)
Enchantment - Aura (R)
Enchant Creature you Control
Return target creature card from your graveyard to the battlefield tapped. Sacrifice enchanted creature at the end of your turn.
_Ironic... he could save others from death, but not himself._
_- Unnamed Apprentice_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Scorpion's Betrayal - 1B
_A big green turtle looks over their shoulder to check on their little friend as they ferry it across the river._
Instant - C
Destroy target creature. Its controller creates a tapped 1/1 black Scorpion creature token with deathtouch.
_"I thought the story was that the scorpion dies, too?"
"Sure; it dies when its owner loses the game."
"What if they win anyway, though?"
"Then the story gets more interesting."_

----------


## Laughing Dog

> *Dark Teacher's Tragedy* 2BB
> (A shadowed chamber with an imperious-looking scholarly figure on a throne... with a knife sticking through him from a rising half-dead figure above.)
> Enchantment - Aura (R)
> Enchant Creature
> Return target creature card from your graveyard to the battlefield tapped. Sacrifice enchanted creature at the end of your turn.
> _Ironic... he could save others from death, but not himself._
> _- Unnamed Apprentice_


You probably want to change that from "Enchant Creature" to "Enchant Creature you control".  As written, you could enchant an opponent's creature and it would cause some weird rule shenanigans to happen.  (You cannot sacrifice someone else's permanents.)

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

> You probably want to change that from "Enchant Creature" to "Enchant Creature you control".  As written, you could enchant an opponent's creature and it would cause some weird rule shenanigans to happen.  (You cannot sacrifice someone else's permanents.)


That would go against the spirit of the card, yes. Appreciated and changed.





> Familial Chimera WB
> Creature - Human Chimera Horror R
> As an additional cost to cast Familial Chimera exile a human from your graveyard and exile a human you control from the battlefield.
> Familial Chimera has protection from creatures with first strike if any of the creatures exiled by it have first strike. The same is true for flying, deathtouch, double strike, haste, hexproof, indestructible, lifelink, menace, reach, skulk, trample, and vigilance. 
> 5/5


Also, I _totally_ get that reference. Without spoiling the show, man I still hate his guts.

----------


## somethingrandom

Doomed Lovers 1WB
Enchantment R
When ~ enters the battlefiled put lover counters on 2 creatures. Creatures with lover counters get +1/+1.
When a creature with a lover counter leaves the battlefield sacrifice ~, the  controler of each creature with a lovers counter sacrifices it.
_Their love makes them stronger, it also spells their doom._

----------


## Personification

*Saga of the Champion*  1WW
Enchantment - Saga R
[I] Put a hero counter on target creature you control. It gets +1/+1, trample, vigilance, and lifelink.
[II] Exile target enchantment or creature an opponent controls.
[III] Sacrifice all permanents you control with hero counters.

----------


## mystic1110

> Also, I _totally_ get that reference. Without spoiling the show, man I still hate his guts.


Glad you got it  :Small Smile:  and yeah - **** that guy  :Small Furious:

----------


## TurboGhast

*Vicious Backstabbing* 3UUB
Sorcery R
Destroy target creature. Gain control of target creature controlled by the same player.
_"I never really liked you, anyway."_

----------


## Personification

> *Vicious Backstabbing* 3UUB
> Sorcery R
> Destroy target creature. Gain control of target creature controlled by the same player.
> _"I never really liked you, anyway."_


Just so you know, you can't cast this with fewer than two targets. That might be intentional, though.

----------


## Misothene

> Coute que Coute 2BB
> [Two figures falling off a tall roof-one looking terrified, and the other incoherent with anger with their hands at the first's throat.]
> Enchantment U
> Discard two cards: Choose an opponent. They discard a card. 
> Pay 2 life: Choose an opponent. They lose a life
> Sacrifice two permanents that share a type: Choose a card an opponent controls that shares a type with the sacrificed permanents. Send it to their graveyard.
> _"Doesn't matter what happens to me, long as they get what's coming."
> -Yarrick Dell, Amalgamation of Vengeance_


The wordings for these abilities are very unusual. I assume for the most part this is intentionally avoiding the use of the word "target" for some reason (getting around hexproof and protection, etc.). "Send it to the graveyard," though, isn't really a thing. Is it destroyed? Does its controller sacrifice it? It should also say "choose a permanent an opponent controls" since that's what cards are called on the battlefield.





> *Dark Teacher's Tragedy* 2BB
> (A shadowed chamber with an imperious-looking scholarly figure on a throne... with a knife sticking through him from a rising half-dead figure above.)
> Enchantment - Aura (R)
> Enchant Creature you Control
> Return target creature card from your graveyard to the battlefield tapped. Sacrifice enchanted creature at the end of your turn.
> _Ironic... he could save others from death, but not himself._
> _- Unnamed Apprentice_


This is a permanent; it has to spell out when you do the ability. I assume it's supposed to be when it enters the battlefield.




> Doomed Lovers 1WB
> Enchantment
> When ~ enters the battlefiled choose 2 creatures. Those creatures each get +1/+1.
> When either creature leaves the battlefield sacrifice ~, the other's controler sacrifices it.
> Their love makes them stronger, it also spells their doom.


They get +1/+1, like, forever? Might I recommend using +1/+1 counters then? Or some other type of counter so as to designate the two destiny bonded creatures, then an ability giving them +1/+1? That could help with potential memory issues. Also, the card is missing a rarity.

----------


## LaZodiac

*Tragedy of Love* 1R
Enchantment - Saga
I: Two target creatures each get +2/+0 and gain double strike for as long as you control Tragedy of Love.
II: Creatures you control attack this turn if able. Until end of turn, whenever a creature you control attacks, it deals 1 damage to each player.
III: Choose a creature you control. Sacrifice the rest.

----------


## Necroticplague

> The wordings for these abilities are very unusual. I assume for the most part this is intentionally avoiding the use of the word "target" for some reason (getting around hexproof and protection, etc.). "Send it to the graveyard," though, isn't really a thing. Is it destroyed? Does its controller sacrifice it? It should also say "choose a permanent an opponent controls" since that's what cards are called on the battlefield.


1. You're correct in that the assumption for the incredibly wierd wording. If you're gonna have to 2-for-one yourself, it should definitely stick, so I tried to make typical defenses not work. 
2. It's 'sent to the graveyard' to get around indestructible and effects like Tejuru Preserver. They do die (by definition), but they are not destroyed or sacrificed. 

Thanks for pointing that one out, though. I now realize that more standard terminology would be to put it into the graveyard (al la corpse connoisseur Blightsteel, Haunt, and Gravestorm), instead of send it to the graveyard.

----------


## somethingrandom

> The wordings for these abilities are very unusual. I assume for the most part this is intentionally avoiding the use of the word "target" for some reason (getting around hexproof and protection, etc.). "Send it to the graveyard," though, isn't really a thing. Is it destroyed? Does its controller sacrifice it? It should also say "choose a permanent an opponent controls" since that's what cards are called on the battlefield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a permanent; it has to spell out when you do the ability. I assume it's supposed to be when it enters the battlefield.
> 
> 
> 
> They get +1/+1, like, forever? Might I recommend using +1/+1 counters then? Or some other type of counter so as to designate the two destiny bonded creatures, then an ability giving them +1/+1? That could help with potential memory issues. Also, the card is missing a rarity.


Good points edited.

----------


## Bucky

Bold Aerobat  2W
Creature - Bird Soldier  C
Flying
When Bold Aerobat attacks or blocks, transform it at the end of combat.
3/3

///

Crippled Instructor  
Creature - Bird Advisor
Creatures you control with Flying get +1/+0.
Crippled Instructor can't attack unless it has Flying.
2/3

----------


## Quiddle

judging will be up later today

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: Kapow's Terminal Disease* 
Show


Incurable Cancer 2B
Enchantment - Saga U
[A human lying in bed - obviously sick - surrounded by family]
(As this Saga enters and after your draw step add a lore counter. Sacrifice after IV)
I - Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature
II & III- Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature with a -1/-1 counter on it.
IV - Destroy target creature with a -1/-1 counter on it.
"Because there is no glory in illness. There is no meaning to it. There is no honor in dying of." - John Green

I feel like thematically cancer feels like a more modern disease. The restriction on parts 2&3 I think make this saga a little weak for 3 mana. This card does a good job of having a single creature wither away and the mechanics nicely tell the story.



*Spoiler: Tom's In Fair Verona*
Show


Star-crossed lovers 2R
Enchantment - Saga U
I: Put a lover counter on target creature you control and target creature you don't control. Gain control of these creatures and they gain haste until the end of the turn.
II-III: Sacrifice a creature with a lover counter

This is a very interesting act of treason, my only gripe is that I think this card would be a little hard to decipher for someone show doesn't know R&J.  


*Spoiler: Mystic's Monster*
Show


Familial Chimera WB
Creature - Human Chimera Horror R
As an additional cost to cast Familial Chimera exile a human from your graveyard and exile a human you control from the battlefield.
Familial Chimera has protection from creatures with first strike if any of the creatures exiled by it have first strike. The same is true for flying, deathtouch, double strike, haste, hexproof, indestructible, lifelink, menace, reach, skulk, trample, and vigilance.
5/5

While the card is while black - and well costed - I feel like the flavor of this card is more UB. This is a creative take on a chimera monster, I like the perversion of white keywords matter. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be a fma reference though. 



*Spoiler: Mythmonster's Big Mad*
Show


Vengeful Rage R
Enchantment- Aura (C)
Enchant creature
When Vengeful Rage enters the battlefield, if a creature died this turn, put two +1/+1 counters on enchanted creature.
Enchanted creature gets +1/+1 and must attack each turn if able.

I like this card a lot, I think it is a really interesting common and its sweet that it can be played in a bunch of different ways. However seeking vengeance doesn't feel super tragic to me, I wish we could see more of the enchanted creature's emotional pain somehow. Cool card!




*Spoiler: Necroticplauge's Both go down together*
Show



Coute que Coute 2BB
[Two figures falling off a tall roof-one looking terrified, and the other incoherent with anger with their hands at the first's throat.]
Enchantment U
Discard two cards: Choose an opponent. They discard a card.
Pay 2 life: Choose an opponent. They lose a life
Sacrifice two permanents that share a type: Choose a permanent an opponent controls that shares a type with the sacrificed permanents. Put it into their graveyard.
"Doesn't matter what happens to me, long as they get what's coming."
-Yarrick Dell, Amalgamation of Vengeance

This is an interesting effect that makes me want to try to build some kind of engine. I think it is an interesting choice to have the choose X instead of target X. Also I think the last ability should just say destroy. 


*Spoiler: benzayb's Exile*
Show


Llewellyn, the Forsaken 2UU
Legendary Creature - Human Child R
At the beginning of each opponent's upkeep, they create a 0/1 colorless Human Child creature token with cumulative upkeepMill 1.
U: Gain control of target Child token for as long as it has three or less age counters on it.
Child creatures you control get +1/+1 and have flying.
1/2

Llewellyn sounds like an elvish name to me. This card is really cool. I love how you play with age counters but worry that this might be a too powerful self mill engine. Being a 2/3 flyer for 4 + activation makes it fair though. 




*Spoiler: +5 vorpal's Dew it*
Show



Dark Teacher's Tragedy 2BB
(A shadowed chamber with an imperious-looking scholarly figure on a throne... with a knife sticking through him from a rising half-dead figure above.)
Enchantment - Aura (R)
Enchant Creature you Control
Return target creature card from your graveyard to the battlefield tapped. Sacrifice enchanted creature at the end of your turn.
Ironic... he could save others from death, but not himself.
- Unnamed Apprentice

Probably should say When ~ enters the battlefield return yada yada. I miss read the effect the first several times but the way this works is cool. I think that this could probably cost 3 mana safely. Neat card!



*Spoiler: Dr Guns's Scorpion*
Show



Scorpion's Betrayal - 1B
A big green turtle looks over their shoulder to check on their little friend as they ferry it across the river.
Instant - C
Destroy target creature. Its controller creates a tapped 1/1 black Scorpion creature token with deathtouch.
"I thought the story was that the scorpion dies, too?"
"Sure; it dies when its owner loses the game."
"What if they win anyway, though?"
"Then the story gets more interesting."


This is an okay kill spell, its fun how you play with the story of the turtle and scorp :). I think that with this effect though it could cost B.



*Spoiler: somethingrandom's lovers*
Show


Doomed Lovers 1WB
Enchantment R
When ~ enters the battlefiled put lover counters on 2 creatures. Creatures with lover counters get +1/+1.
When a creature with a lover counter leaves the battlefield sacrifice ~, the controller of each creature with a lovers counter sacrifices it.
Their love makes them stronger, it also spells their doom.


I like how this is done and there are probably a number of interesting ways to play this card. Good job.



*Spoiler: Personification's Hero's Journey*
Show



Saga of the Champion 1WW
Enchantment - Saga R
[I] Put a hero counter on target creature you control. It gets +1/+1, trample, vigilance, and lifelink.
[II] Exile target enchantment or creature an opponent controls.
[III] Sacrifice all permanents you control with hero counters.

This seems strong I think the effects are appropriate in white at this cost and I think tells a decent story. 



*Spoiler: Turboghast's Stabbings*
Show



Vicious Backstabbing 3UUB
Sorcery R
Destroy target creature. Gain control of target creature controlled by the same player.
"I never really liked you, anyway."

I wonder if this could be an uncommon but this is a great 2 for 1.



*Spoiler: LaZodiac's Heartbreaker*
Show



Tragedy of Love 1R
Enchantment - Saga
I: Two target creatures each get +2/+0 and gain double strike for as long as you control Tragedy of Love.
II: Creatures you control attack this turn if able. Until end of turn, whenever a creature you control attacks, it deals 1 damage to each player.
III: Choose a creature you control. Sacrifice the rest.

+2/+0 and double strike is very strong on two creatures. I think this might be a little much, but at least it can only be played at sorcery speed.




*Spoiler: Buckey's Fall Guys*
Show



Bold Aerobat 2W
Creature - Bird Soldier C
Flying
When Bold Aerobat attacks or blocks, transform it at the end of combat.
3/3

///

Crippled Instructor
Creature - Bird Advisor
Creatures you control with Flying get +1/+0.
Crippled Instructor can't attack unless it has Flying.
2/3


This is a cool common for a transform set! I wonder if the injured side should be able to attack on the ground. I also like how the backside gains a lord effect. Nice card :)




*Spoiler: Top 3*
Show


Shout out to all the tragic love cards. I had some trouble picking through them since they started to blend together in my mind.
Bold Aerobat
Llewellyn, the Forsaken
Coute que Coute
*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Llewellyn, the Forsaken I thought that using children with age counters was a really creative idea!
benzayb!

----------


## Bucky

> Llewellyn sounds like an elvish name to me.


It's distinctly Welsh.

----------


## ben-zayb

Wow, thanks! For the curious, the name is based on the Llewelyn Davies children.

This week, choose a trope and make a card based on it.

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

**gasp** You linked us to the forbidden site! The bane of readers, the swallower of time! You monster! How could you!?

Actually, that gives me a very neat idea for a card. 


*Life-Breaking Binge* XUBR
Sorcery - MR
_(A large crystal ball with images that looks suspiciously like articles on different tropes in fiction dominates the picture, with 'Mad Scientist' on the left, 'Evil Overlord List' to the right, 'Archive Binge' on top and 'Go Mad From the Revelation' in the center. Over the crystal ball, a clearly disheveled, emaciated, and now screaming mage is seen frantically pawing through these images, motioning up to bring up another article from the bottom; the words 'Eld' and 'Ab' can be seen drifting up as his hands fray away from black fire, his body vanishes into blue mist and his mouth and eyes combust in red flame. A giant fanged mouth and pair of eyes in these colors can be seen behind him as the background fades to black...)_

You may spend only blue, black and/or red mana to pay X. If X is 5 or greater, this spell can't be countered.

Target player exiles a card from their hand. If they can't, exile the top card of their library. Repeat this process X-1 times. Then, they exile the top X cards of their library. Life-Breaking Binge than deals X damage to them. This damage can't be prevented.

_'Just one... more... artic-'
- Last words of Master Mage Kath'mor_

----------


## Personification

*Death of a Thousand Cuts* W

Enchantment-Aura C
Whenever combat damage would be dealt to enchanted creature, instead put that many scratch counters on it. Enchanted creature gets -0/-X, where X is the number of scratch counters on it.

----------


## DeTess

*Open Secret* U
Enchantment R
Every player plays with the top card of their library revealed.

----------


## mystic1110

No Time to Explain U
Instant U
Counter target spell. If that spell is countered this way, put that card on the top its owners library instead of into that players graveyard. That player may scry 3, then draw a card.
Scry 3.
_I DON'T HAVE TIME TO GO OVER THIS AGAIN YOU IDIOT!!!_

----------


## Bucky

Eye Beams 1RW
Enchantment - Aura  U
Enchant Creature
Enchanted creature has Vigilance and "{T}: This creature deals 2 damage to target attacking or blocking creature."

----------


## Personification

> No Time to Explain U
> Instant C
> Counter target spell. If that spell is countered this way, put it into its owners hand instead of into that players graveyard.
> _I DON'T HAVE TIME TO GO OVER THIS AGAIN YOU IDIOT!!!_


Is there a reason this isn't template as "Return target spell to its owner's hand"?

----------


## mystic1110

Just copied the wording on remand. I guess it doesn't work on spells that can't be countered :/

----------


## Kapow

El Dorado
Legendary Land R
[_A golden city_] 

~ enters the battlefield tapped. 
When ~ enters the battlefield, sacrifice 
any number of creatures and put the same number of wealth counters on ~. 

T: C
T, sacrifice a creature: Put a wealth counter on ~. 

T, remove X wealth counters from ~: Search your library for an artifact with CMC X (X can't be 0) and put it on the battlefield. Shuffle your library.

----------


## mythmonster2

I just hit random trope a few times until I got one that caught my eye, and it happened to be... Squirrels in my Pants.

*Squirrel Mobbing* 1GW
Enchantment- Aura (U)
Enchant creature
Squirrel Mobbing enters the battlefield with three squirrel counters on it.
Enchanted creature can't attack or block. It loses all abilities and has "T: Target opponent creates a 1/1 green Squirrel creature token. Remove a squirrel token from Squirrel Mobbing. Then, if it has no squirrel counters on it, sacrifice Squirrel Mobbing."

----------


## Necroticplague

Not Too Dead to Save the Day B
Instant-U
Cast only if it is not your turn. Put target creature card from a graveyard onto the battlefield under your control. Sacrifice it at the end of the turn.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Powered By A Forsaken Child

*Heart of a Forsaken Child*  2
Artifact R
2,T: Until end of turn, another target noncreature artifact becomes an artifact creature with power and toughness each equal to its converted mana cost.

_"It's powered by a FORSAKEN CHILD!?"
"Might be, kind of  I mean, I didn't use the whole thing!"_

----------


## Kapow

> I just hit random trope a few times until I got one that caught my eye, and it happened to be... Squirrels in my Pants.


Yes, I did the same thing

----------


## somethingrandom

Blade on a Stick 2
Artifact Equipment U
When ~ enters the battlefield create a 1/1 Soldier token and equip ~ to it.
Equiped creature gets +1/+0 and has first strike
When equiped creature blocks it gets +2/0.
Equip token creature 1

----------


## Misothene

Based on Ornamental Weapon:

Ceremonial Blade 1
Artifact- Equipment U
Equipped creature gets +1/+0 and menace.
Whenever equipped creature deals combat damage to a creature, sacrifice Ceremonial Blade.
Equip 1




> *Life-Breaking Binge* XUBR
> Sorcery - MR
> Spend only Blue, Black and Red mana to pay for X. If X is 5 or more, this spell cannot be countered.
> 
> Target player exiles X cards from their library, than exiles X cards from their hand, than takes X damage. Damage taken this way cannot be prevented. If their hand would be emptied this way, they exile additional cards from their library equal to the difference.
> 
> _'Just one... more... artic-'
> - Last words of Master Mage Kath'mor_


You need to specify where in the library the cards are exiled from, and the last effect has to be worded in a very particular way for the rules to actually parse it. I think the proper templating for this card (cleaning up a few other things as well) would be:
"You may spend only blue, black and/or red mana to pay X. If X is 5 or greater, this spell can't be countered.
Target player exiles a card from their hand. If they can't, exile the top card of their library. Repeat this process X-1 times. Then, they exile the top X cards of their library. Life-Breaking Binge deals X damage to them. This damage can't be prevented."




> El Dorado
> Legendary Land R
> [_A golden city_] 
> 
> ~ enters the battlefield tapped. 
> When ~ enters the battlefield, sacrifice 
> any number of creatures and put the same number of wealth counters on ~. 
> 
> T, sacrifice a creature: Put a wealth counter on ~. 
> ...


You don't need the "without paying its mana cost" when you're just slamming things onto the battlefield; you only need that if the cards are actually being cast, which in this case they're not. 
A couple other suggestions that aren't about whether the card works under the rules, so feel free to take or leave them:
1. Wizards hasn't printed a land with no mana ability in quite some time, because people tend to play them wrong, for example, they'll just count the number of lands they have to determine how big they can make an X spell, etc. and forget that one doesn't produce mana. It also makes it harder for opponents sitting across the table to figure out how much mana you have potentially available. That's why most nonbasics at least have "Tap: add C."
2. The last ability is extremely powerful in any environment with artifacts that have CMC 0. I suggest adding the rider "X can't be zero" so that players have to actually use some counters to use the card.

----------


## Kapow

> You don't need the "without paying its mana cost" when you're just slamming things onto the battlefield; you only need that if the cards are actually being cast, which in this case they're not. 
> A couple other suggestions that aren't about whether the card works under the rules, so feel free to take or leave them:
> 1. Wizards hasn't printed a land with no mana ability in quite some time, because people tend to play them wrong, for example, they'll just count the number of lands they have to determine how big they can make an X spell, etc. and forget that one doesn't produce mana. It also makes it harder for opponents sitting across the table to figure out how much mana you have potentially available. That's why most nonbasics at least have "Tap: add C."
> 2. The last ability is extremely powerful in any environment with artifacts that have CMC 0. I suggest adding the rider "X can't be zero" so that players have to actually use some counters to use the card.


Thanks for proofreading ;)

1. I understand where you're coming from and it makes sense to me
I just wanted to nitpick, that there is at least one recent land without mana ability (e.g. Fabled Passage)

2. Good catch. 

I will implement your advice (and hope that's okay to do so)

----------


## Personification

> Thanks for proofreading ;)
> 
> 1. I understand where you're coming from and it makes sense to me
> I just wanted to nitpick, that there is at least one recent land without mana ability (e.g. Fabled Passage)
> 
> 2. Good catch. 
> 
> I will implement your advice (and hope that's okay to do so)


Fetches are the exception, and are in a different category because they all grab lands that do tap for mana.

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

> You need to specify where in the library the cards are exiled from, and the last effect has to be worded in a very particular way for the rules to actually parse it. I think the proper templating for this card (cleaning up a few other things as well) would be:
> "You may spend only blue, black and/or red mana to pay X. If X is 5 or greater, this spell can't be countered.
> Target player exiles a card from their hand. If they can't, exile the top card of their library. Repeat this process X-1 times. Then, they exile the top X cards of their library. Life-Breaking Binge deals X damage to them. This damage can't be prevented."


Blue precision to the rescue once again! Thanks man, I'll fix it right up.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Was thinking of "Weapons that suck" being an equipment forcing a creature to attack or block a certain way but going for this for now.

Everybody Lives 1W
Instant - U
Until the end of the turn, creatures gain hexproof and indestructible and cannot be sacrificed.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Replacement Goldfish - 2
Artifact Creature - Fish Shapeshifter U
Whenever a creature you control dies, you may have Replacement Goldfish become a copy of that creature except it's an artifact in addition to its other types. _(This effect doesn't end at end of turn.)_
0/2

----------


## Quiddle

CameFromTheSky

Heavenly Intervention 5GW
Instant R
Reveal the top 4 cards of your library. Put all permanent cards revealed this way onto the battlefield and the rest into the graveyard.

----------


## TurboGhast

*Dead Man's Switch* RR
Enchantment - Aura R
Enchant creature you control
When enchanted creature dies, Dead Man's Switch deals 3 damage to each creature, planeswalker, and player.

----------


## Personification

It's been nearly two weeks, judgment?

----------


## ben-zayb

I had a blast reading the entries and choosing the winners is pretty hard. Unfortunately, it looks like the holidays are eating up more of my time than anticipated and I won't be able to sit down and get out the full reviews.

*Spoiler: runners up*
Show


*Blade on a Stick* by somethingrandom
*Everybody Lives* by Tom the Mime
*Dead Man's Switch* by TurboGhast
*Spoiler: WINNER*
Show

*Squirrel Mobbing* by mythmonster2

----------


## mythmonster2

Didn't expect to win with that, but I appreciate it nonetheless! 

For the new challenge: Since Kaldheim's going to be having Gods, *make a God or a card related to a God*! So, something like Pharika's Libation or Pharika's Spawn would also be acceptable.

----------


## DeTess

Godslayer 1B
Artifact - equipment R
Equipped creature has Deathtouch.

T: Target creature loses indestructible until end of turn. If that creature is a God creature it loses all abilities until end of turn instead. If the targeted creature leaves the battlefield this turn, untap ~.

Equip 2

*Spoiler: Too narrow but still flavorful idea*
Show


Taking up the power BW
Instant R
As an additional cost to casting this spell, sacrifice a non-token creature.
Put target god from a graveyard into play under your control.
_"He hadn't expected 'you kill it, you bought it' to apply to divine power.'"_

----------


## Necroticplague

Divine Spark
Creature- Illusion U
Mutate 3
This is an enchantment and god, in addition to its other types and subtypes.
If this creature is a demigod, it is indestructible.
If this creature is a nightmare or an illusion, it has shadow and hexproof.
0/0

----------


## mystic1110

Chromatic Apotheosis 3
Sorcery R
Chromatic Apotheosis is all colors.
Spend only colored mana to cast Chromatic Apotheosis
Exile a creature you control, then search your library for a God card that shares a color with that creature and place it onto the battlefield under your control. Shuffle your library.

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Deific Display* 1UU
Instant - U

Reveal a creature card that has the God type in your hand. Tap a number of permanents target player controls equal to that card's converted mana cost.

_'Oh. My. God.'
- Unnamed Acolyte_

----------


## Personification

> Godslayer 1B
> *Spoiler: Too narrow but still flavorful idea*
> Show
> 
> 
> Taking up the power BW
> Instant R
> As an alternative cost to casting this spell, sacrifice a non-token creature.
> Put target god from a graveyard into play under your control.
> _"He hadn't expected 'you kill it, you bought it' to apply to divine power.'"_


Only if you are well Connected.  :Small Big Grin: 

*Kodo, Titan of Gods' Fears* 1WB
Legendary Creature - Elder Giant M
When Kodo enters the battlefield, sacrifice it unless it escaped.
Whenever Kodo enters the battlefield or attacks, choose a color. Each opponent loses life equal to their devotion to that color. You gain life equal to the life lost this way.
Escape-WWBB, Exile five cards from your graveyard.
6/6
EDIT: p/t

----------


## Tom the Mime

Zealous Apostate 1W
Creature - Human U
Each players devotion to every color is 0.
_"The gods have no power but what we give them. So give them none."_
1/3

----------


## Misothene

> Godslayer 1B
> Artifact - equipment R
> Equipped creature has Deathtouch, "creatures dealt damage by this creature lose indestructible untill end of turn" and "god creatures damaged by this creature lose all abilities untill end of turn".
> 
> Equip 2


All of the words on this card work, but they don't accomplish what I think you intended them to. As written, both of the damage effects are triggered abilities that would go on the stack after damage is dealt. Let's look at each one against the gods they seem to be targeted at:
1. "Lose indestructible" vs. the indestructible gods. Since they're indestructible at the time the damage was dealt, the deathtouch won't "work." The relevant rule is "702.2b A creature with toughness greater than 0 thats been dealt damage by a source with deathtouch *since the last time state-based actions were checked* is destroyed as a state-based action." They'll still lose indestructible, and potentially die if they were dealt damage greater than their toughness, but they won't get deathtouched to death.
2. "Lose all abilities" vs. the Scarab/Locust god and eternalized Amonkhet gods. Their "hard-to-kill"-ness comes from death triggers. Those will still go on the stack, so when the "remove all abilities" ability resolves, it will be too late to stop their recursion ability.

You could change the triggers to "Creatures blocking or blocked by..." to get around those issues, but then it would only work in combat and not on fighting, pinging, etc.




> *Kodo, Titan of Gods' Fears* 1WB
> Legendary Creature - Elder Giant M
> When Kodo enters the battlefield, sacrifice it unless it escaped.
> Whenever Kodo enters the battlefield or attacks, choose a color. Each opponent loses life equal to their devotion to that color. You gain life equal to the life lost this way.
> Escape-WWBB, Exile five cards from your graveyard.


As a creature, this needs a power and toughness.

----------


## Kapow

*Karametra, Full of Plenty* 3WG
Legendary Enchantment Creature - God M
Indestructible
As long as your devotion to green and white is less than seven, Karametra isnt a creature.
Whenever you tap a Plains or Forest for mana, add an additional mana that land could produce. 
Whenever you cast a creature spell, you may pay X, where X is the creatures casting cost, if you do create a token, that is a copy of the creature. 
5/6

I always missed a second Karametra ;p

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: Probably too much just conceptually*
Show

Wolf God's Moon - 1RG
Enchantment - R
Whenever this enchantment enters the battlefield or becomes a creature, tap target creature you dont control. It fights up to one target creature you control.
Whenever a non-Werewolf creature dies, if it was dealt damage this turn, create a 2/2 red and green Werewolf creature token with haste.
2RG, Tap two Wolf or Werewolf creatures you control: this enchantment becomes a 5/5 legendary God creature until end of turn.


ULA - 6
Legendary Artifact Creature - God MR
Indestructible
Unless an opponent has 12 or more cards in exile, ULA isn't a creature.
When ULA enters the battlefield, exile target permanent.
Whenever a creature attacks an opponent or a planeswalker they control, exile the top 2 cards of that opponent's library.
9/9

----------


## DeTess

> All of the words on this card work, but they don't accomplish what I think you intended them to. As written, both of the damage effects are triggered abilities that would go on the stack after damage is dealt. Let's look at each one against the gods they seem to be targeted at:
> 1. "Lose indestructible" vs. the indestructible gods. Since they're indestructible at the time the damage was dealt, the deathtouch won't "work." The relevant rule is "702.2b A creature with toughness greater than 0 thats been dealt damage by a source with deathtouch *since the last time state-based actions were checked* is destroyed as a state-based action." They'll still lose indestructible, and potentially die if they were dealt damage greater than their toughness, but they won't get deathtouched to death.
> 2. "Lose all abilities" vs. the Scarab/Locust god and eternalized Amonkhet gods. Their "hard-to-kill"-ness comes from death triggers. Those will still go on the stack, so when the "remove all abilities" ability resolves, it will be too late to stop their recursion ability.
> 
> You could change the triggers to "Creatures blocking or blocked by..." to get around those issues, but then it would only work in combat and not on fighting, pinging, etc.


Hmmm. It seems you're right and that's annoying. Why can't the game just do what i need it to do! XD

I still like the general concept, but I'll have to change the effect a bit then to get it to work as intended

----------


## Quiddle

Ascension WW
Sorcery MR
Return target legendary creature with a converted mana cost of less than or equal to the number of creatures you control from your graveyard to the battlefield. That creature is indestructible, a God Enchantment in addition to its other types, and has "As long as you control less creatures than this enchantment's converted mana cost, this enchantment is not a creature."

----------


## Kapow

> Ascension WW
> Sorcery MR
> Return target legendary creature with a converted mana cost of less than or equal to the number of creatures you control from your graveyard to the battlefield. That creature is indestructible, a God in addition to its other types, and has "As long as you control less creatures than this permanent's converted mana cost, this permanent is not a creature."


I think you need to specify, what the card is instead of a creature (probably an enchantment?)

----------


## ben-zayb

Cannyth, Roof of the World
Legendary Land Creature - Mountain God M 
Indestructible, Double Strike
~ isn't a creature unless you control three or more Mountains.
T, Sacrifice another land: Add RR. Put a +1/+1 counter on ~.
2/2

----------


## mythmonster2

I will give 24 hours for more submissions, then judging will be done.

EDIT: Submissions are now closed, judging will be up tomorrow.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Spoiler: DeTess- Godslayer*
Show




> Godslayer 1B
> Artifact - equipment R
> Equipped creature has Deathtouch.
> 
> T: Target creature loses indestructible until end of turn. If that creature is a God creature it loses all abilities until end of turn instead. If the targeted creature leaves the battlefield this turn, untap ~.
> 
> Equip 2


There arent any equipments that can be tapped, though it is supported by the rules. This is a flavorful card, and I like that I can be useful even when not up against a god, and that it can be useful against all gods by removing their abilities. Im not totally sure on the necessity of the untap clause, though, since its not often that opponents will have multiple gods.


*Spoiler: Necroticplague- Divine Spark*
Show




> Divine Spark
> Creature- Illusion U
> Mutate 3
> This is an enchantment and god, in addition to its other types and subtypes.
> If this creature is a demigod, it is indestructible.
> If this creature is a nightmare or an illusion, it has shadow and hexproof.
> 0/0


This is a very strange card. On any creature thats not one of the chosen types, this does basically nothing, and might even make the card weaker by opening it up to enchantment removal. Its useful on a demigod, but we only have 5 of those. Shadow is a weird choice for the nightmares and illusions; its been a while since weve seen it. This card just seems a bit too specific to be useful, even in a deck with the chosen creature types. 


*Spoiler: mystic1110- Chromatic Apotheosis*
Show




> Chromatic Apotheosis 3
> Sorcery R
> Chromatic Apotheosis is all colors.
> Spend only colored mana to cast Chromatic Apotheosis
> Exile a creature you control, then search your library for a God card that shares a color with that creature and place it onto the battlefield under your control. Shuffle your library.


This could be pretty good, even with the sacrifice and colored mana clauses. Itd probably be safer with a nontoken clause on the exiling ability, so that you are actually put down a card in exchange for the god. 


*Spoiler: +5 Vorpal Bunny- Deific Display*
Show




> *Deific Display* 1UU
> Instant - U
> 
> Reveal a creature card that has the God type in your hand. Tap a number of permanents target player controls equal to that card's converted mana cost.
> 
> _'Oh. My. God.'
> - Unnamed Acolyte_


This is a very narrow card, and one thats a bit self-contradictory. You want gods in your deck, but you dont want to cast them, or else you might draw this card and be unable to use it. This should be able to do something if you dont have a god in hand. 


*Spoiler: Personification- Kodo, Titan of Gods' Fears*
Show




> *Kodo, Titan of Gods' Fears* 1WB
> Legendary Creature - Elder Giant M
> When Kodo enters the battlefield, sacrifice it unless it escaped.
> Whenever Kodo enters the battlefield or attacks, choose a color. Each opponent loses life equal to their devotion to that color. You gain life equal to the life lost this way.
> Escape-WWBB, Exile five cards from your graveyard.
> 6/6


This is a very flavorful design, turning the gods devotion against them. The power level seems alright; dependent on whether your opponent is playing a mono-colored deck or not. This would be a fine titan. 


*Spoiler: Tom the Mime- Zealous Apostate*
Show




> Zealous Apostate 1W
> Creature - Human U
> Each players devotion to every color is 0.
> _"The gods have no power but what we give them. So give them none."_
> 1/3


A nice hatebear (well, not really a bear) that could see play if a devotion deck becomes popular. Shutting down Nykthos in eternal formats is probably the biggest draw. Still, this could probably have some kind of secondary ability, like Lifelink or something, so that its not just a vanilla card in most cases. 


*Spoiler: Kapow- Karametra, Full of Plenty*
Show




> *Karametra, Full of Plenty* 3WG
> Legendary Enchantment Creature - God M
> Indestructible
> As long as your devotion to green and white is less than seven, Karametra isnt a creature.
> Whenever you tap a Plains or Forest for mana, add an additional mana that land could produce. 
> Whenever you cast a creature spell, you may pay X, where X is the creatures casting cost, if you do create a token, that is a copy of the creature. 
> 5/6


Karameta the doubler! The mana doubling is potent, but not that much more than, say, Miraris Wake. I love the second ability and how it synergizes with the first, and it probably have some strong combos to look out for. This could be on the strong side, but Id love to make a commander deck out of this. 


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands- ULA*
Show




> ULA - 6
> Legendary Artifact Creature - God MR
> Indestructible
> Unless an opponent has 12 or more cards in exile, ULA isn't a creature.
> When ULA enters the battlefield, exile target permanent.
> Whenever a creature attacks an opponent or a planeswalker they control, exile the top 2 cards of that opponent's library.
> 9/9


An interesting card. I was a bit wary about exile a permanent for 6 generic, but for just 1 more you can get Karn who can potentially do it twice, and Scour From Existence, which is an instant. I think this could be alright. The secondary ability is a flavor win by working well with the Eldrazi processors, but probably wont be much use to you except turning on ULA. For the price, I think this could be fine. 


*Spoiler: Quiddle- Ascension*
Show




> Ascension WW
> Sorcery MR
> Return target legendary creature with a converted mana cost of less than or equal to the number of creatures you control from your graveyard to the battlefield. That creature is indestructible, a God Enchantment in addition to its other types, and has "As long as you control less creatures than this enchantment's converted mana cost, this enchantment is not a creature."


This is an interesting form of recursion. I feel like youd probably mostly want to use it on creatures with good ETBs or passive effects, so that you can guarantee some value out of it. I think the limit on the reanimation will prevent this from being broken, so this has a good power level. 


*Spoiler: ben-zayb- Cannyth, Roof of the World*
Show




> Cannyth, Roof of the World
> Legendary Land Creature - Mountain God M 
> Indestructible, Double Strike
> ~ isn't a creature unless you control three or more Mountains.
> T, Sacrifice another land: Add RR. Put a +1/+1 counter on ~.
> 2/2


Oh, the poor judges. Dryad Arbor is bad enough, but now its a god, too? Rules issues aside, this seems broken to me. In Red Deck Wins, this is just always gonna be on past turn 3, and a free 2/2 indestructible double strike that can get even bigger is really good. If you want to keep this as a land god, this should probably have a much higher land requirement to become a creature, maybe something like 6 mountains.



*Spoiler: And the winner is...*
Show

*Kapow, with Karametra!* Congratuations!
Honorable mentions to Quiddle's Ascension, and Tom the Mime's Zealous Apostate.

----------


## Kapow

> *Spoiler: And the winner is...*
> Show
> 
> *Kapow, with Karametra!* Congratuations!
> Honorable mentions to Quiddle's Ascension, and Tom the Mime's Zealous Apostate.


Wow! 
Thanks a lot. 
I didn't expect that. 

For the next week, because Kaldheim is near,  *make a card that is METAL*

----------


## Quiddle

Long Forgotten Mine
Land R
At the beginning of your upkeep if Long Forgotten Mine has 4 or more unearth counters on it transform it.
T: add 1 then put an unearth counter on Long Forgotten Mine.

//
They Came From Bellow 
Enchantment (black color indicator)
XX, Pay X life: Create X 1/1 black skeleton tokens. Activate this ability only as a sorcery.

----------


## Tom the Mime

I was a bit antsy about putting anything else on it as it would already be precarious in any set that wasn't straight to modern. If devotion is a big feature in a set, having a card that turns it off can be iffy as far as set design goes even if the gods having non devotion abilities mitigates this. Having it playable for a reason other than devotion felt like it would definitely detract from a set too much rather than just probably.

Iron Shod Card Sleeves 2
Artifact - Equipment U (Un)
~ enters the battlefield with 3 charge counters.
Remove a charge counter from ~: Equipped creature gains indestructible until the end of the turn
Equip 1
_"Look, I can see where the card is in your deck"
"What if I put it on all of them?"
"... how will you shuffle?"_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Bloodrocute* - 2R
Instant - C
When you cast Bloodrocute, you may sacrifice a creature. If you do, copy it. You may choose new targets for the copy.
Bloodrocute deals 3 damage to target creature or planeswalker.
-
_Wait now what did they say /
About the human body and proportions of things? /
Blood is an / energy conductor /
I am full of that / all I need is an outlet_
- Metalocalypse, _Bloodrocuted_

----------


## Personification

Frosted Myr 2
Snow Artifact Creature - Myr C
T: Add {c}
_"When Vorinclex crossed the planes, he brought a snack."_
1/1

----------


## ben-zayb

Magnetic Plating 2
Artifact - Equipment U
Whenever equipped creature attacks, attach another target Equipment to it. _(Control of the Equipment doesn't change.)_
Equipped creature gets +2/+0 for each Equipment attached to it.
Equip 4

----------


## Personification

> Graviton Blade 2
> Artifact - Equipment U
> Whenever equipped creature attacks, attach each Equipment to it.
> Equipped creature gets +2/+0 for each Equipment attached to it.
> Equip 4


Is this supposed to steal stuff, because it does.

----------


## mystic1110

High-Strung Axe 2
Artifact - Equipment (R)
Equipped creature gets +2/+0.
Whenever equipped creature deals combat damage to a player  you may put a music counter on target creature that player controls. If it doesnt have At the beginning of your upkeep, destroy this creature unless you pay {1} for each music counter on it, it gains that ability.
Equip {2}

----------


## Personification

> High-Strung Axe 2
> Artifact - Equipment (R)
> Equipped creature gets +2/+0.
> Whenever equipped creature deals combat damage to a player  you may put a music counter on target creature that player controls. If it doesnt have At the beginning of your upkeep, destroy this creature unless you pay {1} for each music counter on it, it gains that ability.
> Equip {2}


Live from the Tabernacle, it's the Musical Mystics of Pendrell Vale!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## mystic1110

> Live from the Tabernacle, it's the Musical Mystics of Pendrell Vale!


Hahaha! It was the only music related counter I found  :Small Smile:

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Is this supposed to steal stuff, because it does.


It kind of does in effect because it's repeatable but not really because they keep control of their own equipments and can reattach them to something else, even if they'll probably get stolen again the next turn.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Drunken Dwarves* RR
Creature- Dwarf  R
Protection from Humans, Dragons, Trolls, and Elves.
_"No one is welcome in a tavern full of drunken dwarves"-_
Windrose, _Drunken Dwarves_
2/2

----------


## ben-zayb

> Is this supposed to steal stuff, because it does.


 Equipment controller doesn't change and they can reequip it to their creatures during theur turn, if that's what you meant. Though I may have to rebalance this, because attaching all equipments can be too much for generic mana uncommon.

----------


## Necroticplague

High-Amp Amp 1RRR
Legendary Artifact R
R,discard a card:Deal 3 damage to any target.
R, exile the top card of your library: deal 2 damage to any target

----------


## mythmonster2

*Krigax, Crafted Hatred* 2BBBB
Legendary Artifact Creature- Demon (R)
Flying, Trample
T, sacrifice a creature, discard a card, pay 2 life: Each opponent sacrifices two creatures, discards two cards, and loses 4 life. Activate this ability only any time you could play a sorcery. 
_It was created with one command: "Destroy my enemies, at any cost."_
7/6

----------


## Personification

Judge[sic]ment?

----------


## Personification

Uh, Kapow? Are you there?

----------


## mythmonster2

So, what do we want to do? Maybe choose a winner among ourselves, like with some kind of ranking system?

----------


## mystic1110

I can bow out and provided judgment later tonight - if that works, so we can move forward.

----------


## Personification

No objection here.

----------


## mystic1110

Okay . . . .

Here's my impromptu guest judging! 

*Spoiler: Myth monster*
Show




> *Krigax, Crafted Hatred* 2BBBB
> Legendary Artifact Creature- Demon (R)
> Flying, Trample
> T, sacrifice a creature, discard a card, pay 2 life: Each opponent sacrifices two creatures, discards two cards, and loses 4 life. Activate this ability only any time you could play a sorcery. 
> _It was created with one command: "Destroy my enemies, at any cost."_
> 7/6


An absolute unit! Definitely pushed and terrifying in a multiplayer game, I think it's actually well balanced for its cost and speed. You got to be okay with such a large target on you though if you don't manage to give this haste. 

*Spoiler: NecroticPlague*
Show





> High-Amp Amp 1RRR
> Legendary Artifact R
> R,discard a card:Deal 3 damage to any target.
> R, exile the top card of your library: deal 2 damage to any target


I think turning every card in your hand into a bolt is a pretty strong effect. That said, every card that abuses these types of thing doesn't have a mana cost associated with its activated ability.


*Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
Show




> *Drunken Dwarves* RR
> Creature- Dwarf  R
> Protection from Humans, Dragons, Trolls, and Elves.
> _"No one is welcome in a tavern full of drunken dwarves"-_
> Windrose, _Drunken Dwarves_
> 2/2


I like this a lot - would have been great in the D&D set we just recently had 


*Spoiler: Ben-zayb*
Show




> Magnetic Plating 2
> Artifact - Equipment U
> Whenever equipped creature attacks, attach another target Equipment to it. _(Control of the Equipment doesn't change.)_
> Equipped creature gets +2/+0 for each Equipment attached to it.
> Equip 4


This is hilarious - and I think balanced - you would probably only steel equipment once - people don't really spam equipment and they would avvoid playing anymore until they deal with this.


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> Frosted Myr 2
> Snow Artifact Creature - Myr C
> T: Add {c}
> _"When Vorinclex crossed the planes, he brought a snack."_
> 1/1


Snow myr is snow myr and probably should have been printed already


*Spoiler: Dr. Gunsforhands*
Show




> *Bloodrocute* - 2R
> Instant - C
> When you cast Bloodrocute, you may sacrifice a creature. If you do, copy it. You may choose new targets for the copy.
> Bloodrocute deals 3 damage to target creature or planeswalker.
> -
> _Wait now what did they say /
> About the human body and proportions of things? /
> Blood is an / energy conductor /
> I am full of that / all I need is an outlet_
> - Metalocalypse, _Bloodrocuted_


This is a very interesting common for red - I think shrapnel blast is the most similar card in terms of damage output for the cost but it doesn't really compare to this one's versatility. 

*Spoiler: Tom the Mine*
Show





> Iron Shod Card Sleeves 2
> Artifact - Equipment U (Un)
> ~ enters the battlefield with 3 charge counters.
> Remove a charge counter from ~: Equipped creature gains indestructible until the end of the turn
> Equip 1
> _"Look, I can see where the card is in your deck"
> "What if I put it on all of them?"
> "... how will you shuffle?"_


This is quite interesting, especially since the cards you would want indestructible against are probably instants - or you would want it as a combat trick. This doesn't let you do that so unsure of how it would be used.


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Long Forgotten Mine
> Land R
> At the beginning of your upkeep if Long Forgotten Mine has 4 or more unearth counters on it transform it.
> T: add 1 then put an unearth counter on Long Forgotten Mine.
> 
> //
> They Came From Bellow 
> Enchantment (black color indicator)
> XX, Pay X life: Create X 1/1 black skeleton tokens. Activate this ability only as a sorcery.


This is quite flavorful, but I think you could have gotten away with a lot more. As it is without ramp, you're flipping this turn 4, and then using it just for 2 measly 1/1s. You can wait longer - but not sure it would be worth it.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

ME! Mystic1110! Muhahahaha

No . . . wait, I'm out  :Small Frown: 

The real winner is

*Spoiler: Real Winner*
Show

*Mythmonster with Krigax, Crafted Hatred*

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks for judging! :)

----------


## mythmonster2

Thank you for the win! For the next challenge, *make a card from Strixhaven*! We don't know anything about it yet except that it has modal double-faced cards, so delve into mechanics past, make up your own, or make a card that just feels like it belongs in a wizard school.

----------


## LaZodiac

*Professor Gitaxias, General Studies* 3UU
Legendary Creature - Phyrexian Praetor
Flash, Flying
Whenever you would draw any number of cards, draw that many plus one.
Whenever your opponent would draw any number of cards greater than one, they draw that many minus one.
4/5
_One lesson, and his students feel more... compleat._

If Vorinclex is gonna show up in Kaldheim as a Grendal analoge, Professor Jin-Gitaxias is gonna be this year at Strixhaven's new teacher. That's my prediction.

I've also adjusted it so that it does what Vorinclex does, suppressing the themes of the plane (in this case, card draw, which feels like something Strixhaven will do a lot of since it feels scholarly).

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Kite-Eating Tree - 1GG
Creature - Plant C
Defender, Reach
-
_We used to call it the Spanking Spruce, but Professor Larix started docking us points because it's technically a true pine._
5/3

----------


## mystic1110

> Thanks for judging! :)


Happy to do it! The game above self  :Small Tongue:

----------


## ben-zayb

Gertrud, the Tamperer WU
Legendary Creature - Human Wizard R
As ~ enters the battlefield, choose a nonland card name.
Spells with the chosen name can't be cast.
At the beginning of each player's upkeep, you may pay WU. If you do, exile target nonland permanent they control. Until end if turn, its owner may cast it from exile.
2/2

----------


## mystic1110

Spellcasting Practice Dummy 0
Artifact Creature - Scarecrow (U)
Flash
When Spellcasting Practice Dummy enters the battlefield you may counter target instant or sorcery spell. If a spell is countered this way, exile it. Until end of turn that spell's controller may cast it from exile without paying its mana cost and while that player is choosing targets as part of casting that spell, they must choose Spellcasting Practice Dummy if able.
_"You think we let them practice "Lighting Bolt" on real people?"_
0/1

Massively Simplified.

----------


## Quiddle

Sonic Specialist 1WR
Creature - Human Wizard U
When Sonic Specialist enters the battlefield it deals 2 damage to target player or planeswalker. Players dealt damage this way can't cast spells this turn, planeswalkers dealt damage this way can't activate loyalty abilities until the end of their controller's next turn.
2/2
"Peace and quiet was never an option!"

----------


## Necroticplague

Inventive Testaker 1UB
Creature-Rogue Wizard U
Changeling
Whenever an opponent shuffles their library, look at the top two cards of their library. Exile one of them face-down. You may look at and play this card for as long as it remains exiled, and may spend mana as though it were of any color to cast it. 
_Cheating is such an ugly word. I prefer to think of it as using nonstandard skill sets to arrive at the right answers._
1/3

----------


## DeTess

Bitey Book RU
artifact creature - construct U
T: Choose target player. Until end of turn, if that player would draw a card, instead they skip that draw unless they pay 1 life.
1/1

I'm really uncertain about the wording on this one, or whether it's even possible what I'm trying to do. The intent should be clear at least

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> Bitey Book RU
> artifact creature - construct U
> T: until end of turn, whenever target player has to draw one or more cards, they may pay 1 life for each card to be drawn. If they don't, they forgo that draw.
> 1/1
> 
> I'm really uncertain about the wording on this one, or whether it's even possible what I'm trying to do. The intent should be clear at least


I think I get it, yeah. "Choose target player. Until end of turn, if that player would draw a card, instead they skip that draw unless they pay 1 life."

----------


## Misothene

Strix Haven 2U
Enchantment- U
Bird creatures you control get +1/+1.
Whenever you cast an instant or sorcery spell, you may pay 1. If you do, create a 1/1 Bird creature token with flying.

----------


## DeTess

> I think I get it, yeah. "Choose target player. Until end of turn, if that player would draw a card, instead they skip that draw unless they pay 1 life."


Thanks! Yeah, that's what I meant but worded way more clearly.

----------


## Personification

Kasmina, Dean of Transmutation 3UU
Legendary Planeswalker - Kasmina
+1: Create a 2/2 blue Wizard creature token. Scry x, where x is the number of Wizards you control.
-2: Target creature loses all abilities and has base power and toughness 0/1 until the end of your next turn. Draw a card.
-5: You get an emblem with "Spells your opponents cast that target you or a Wizard or Kasmina permanent you control cost 2 more to cast. Instant, sorcery, Wizard, and Kasmina cards you cast cost 2 less to cast."
3

----------


## Kapow

Hello you all,
I am very sorry for ghosting this thread and leave you all hanging :'(
I had some bad weeks (family stuff) and couldn't get myself to write something. 

It is slightly better now, but I won't post here in the foreseeable future, as kind of a consequence.

Sorry again

----------


## Personification

> Hello you all,
> I am very sorry for ghosting this thread and leave you all hanging :'(
> I had some bad weeks (family stuff) and couldn't get myself to write something. 
> 
> It is slightly better now, but I won't post here in the foreseeable future, as kind of a consequence.
> 
> Sorry again


Totally fine. Nobody expects you to put some random forumers and their fake cards ahead of real life.

----------


## mythmonster2

I'll give 24 hours for submissions, before starting judging.

EDIT: Submissions are now closed, judging should be up tomorrow.

----------


## Personification

Uh, mythmonster2?

----------


## mythmonster2

*Spoiler: LaZodiac: Professor Gitaxias, General Studies*
Show




> *Professor Gitaxias, General Studies* 3UU
> Legendary Creature - Phyrexian Praetor
> Flash, Flying
> Whenever you would draw any number of cards, draw that many plus one.
> Whenever your opponent would draw any number of cards greater than one, they draw that many minus one.
> 4/5
> _One lesson, and his students feel more... compleat._


Oh man, you got Professor G? Hes such a hard grader. I quite like this incarnation of Jin-Gitaxias, quite a bit cheaper and not nearly as oppressive, which is a good thing. He makes it harder to find an answer for him, and provides a solid source of card advantage, but doesnt feel like hed be bad to play aginst. Good work on the parallels to Vorinclex, too!

*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands: Kite-Eating Tree*
Show




> Kite-Eating Tree - 1GG
> Creature - Plant C
> Defender, Reach
> -
> _We used to call it the Spanking Spruce, but Professor Larix started docking us points because it's technically a true pine._
> 5/3


This is a rather aggressive blocker, and will probably be able to trade with creatures up to the 6 drop slot. It might get a little annoying in limited at common, but at the end of the day, it is a defender, so I think it would be alright. And a good reference, as well. 

*Spoiler: ben-zayb: Gertrud, the Tamperer*
Show




> Gertrud, the Tamperer WU
> Legendary Creature - Human Wizard R
> As ~ enters the battlefield, choose a nonland card name.
> Spells with the chosen name can't be cast.
> At the beginning of each player's upkeep, you may pay WU. If you do, exile target nonland permanent they control. Until end if turn, its owner may cast it from exile.
> 2/2


This is a very meddlesome mage! Two mana to effectively lock down any creature without haste or a non-tap activated ability is pretty good, though it does get significantly worse against ETB creatures, which have been getting really good lately. Or, use it to abuse your own ETBs. I think them having to recast the permanent that turn might be a little too oppressive, so maybe switch it to as long as the card remains exiled, they may cast it, but I dont have much experience with prison decks. 

*Spoiler: mystic1110: Spellcasting Practice Dummy*
Show




> Spellcasting Practice Dummy 0
> Artifact Creature - Scarecrow (U)
> Flash
> When Spellcasting Practice Dummy enters the battlefield you may counter target instant or sorcery spell. If a spell is countered this way, exile it. Until end of turn that spell's controller may cast it from exile without paying its mana cost and while that player is choosing targets as part of casting that spell, they must choose Spellcasting Practice Dummy if able.
> _"You think we let them practice "Lighting Bolt" on real people?"_
> 0/1


A zero mana counter a targeted spell seems like a card that just shouldnt be printed. Free cards are very often problematic, and a colorless counterspell on its own is an issue, even if it is narrow. This needs to have a mana cost with blue in it. 

*Spoiler: Quiddle: Sonic Specialist*
Show




> Sonic Specialist 1WR
> Creature - Human Wizard U
> When Sonic Specialist enters the battlefield it deals 2 damage to target player or planeswalker. Players dealt damage this way can't cast spells this turn, planeswalkers dealt damage this way can't activate loyalty abilities until the end of their controller's next turn.
> 2/2
> "Peace and quiet was never an option!"


I like the versatility on this card; either an anti-control spell to protect another spell you cast this turn, or a planeswalker hate card. This totally seems like something that could get printed! 

*Spoiler: Necroticplague: Inventive Testaker*
Show




> Inventive Testaker 1UB
> Creature-Rogue Wizard U
> Changeling
> Whenever an opponent shuffles their library, look at the top two cards of their library. Exile one of them face-down. You may look at and play this card for as long as it remains exiled, and may spend mana as though it were of any color to cast it. 
> _Cheating is such an ugly word. I prefer to think of it as using nonstandard skill sets to arrive at the right answers._
> 1/3


This is a pretty neat card! Not oppressive, but lets you get some value off your opponents tutors and fetches. Definitely seems like itd be a solid card in Commander, with all the shuffling that goes on there and multiple players to steal from. 

*Spoiler: DeTess: Bitey Book*
Show




> Bitey Book RU
> artifact creature - construct U
> T: Choose target player. Until end of turn, if that player would draw a card, instead they skip that draw unless they pay 1 life.
> 1/1


So, at its most basic, it deals 1 damage to an opponent a turn. I like the idea, though Im a little worried of how itd feel when your opponent gets down to five or less life and you cast this. It could potentially just lock them out of the game entirely. Of course, thats usually a bad situation to be in, anyway, so I think this could be alright. 

*Spoiler: Misothene: Strix Haven*
Show




> Strix Haven 2U
> Enchantment- U
> Bird creatures you control get +1/+1.
> Whenever you cast an instant or sorcery spell, you may pay 1. If you do, create a 1/1 Bird creature token with flying.


A very nice pun, and a clean, fitting design. Roost of Drakes was a very strong limited card, though this cant create a bird on its own, at least, and it weakens the birds if you take this out. Still, maybe bump up the mana cost just a bit, or make you pay blue instead of generic for the bird? 

*Spoiler: Personification: Kasmina, Dean of Transmutation*
Show




> Kasmina, Dean of Transmutation 3UU
> Legendary Planeswalker - Kasmina
> +1: Create a 2/2 blue Wizard creature token. Scry x, where x is the number of Wizards you control.
> -2: Target creature loses all abilities and has base power and toughness 0/1 until the end of your next turn. Draw a card.
> -5: You get an emblem with "Spells your opponents cast that target you or a Wizard or Kasmina permanent you control cost 2 more to cast. Instant, sorcery, Wizard, and Kasmina cards you cast cost 2 less to cast."
> 3


Quite a value planeswalker! Making a creature every turn to protect itself is good, and though the ultimate isnt win-the-game on the spot, its still quite easy to get to. The second ability is also solid. It feels just a bit overtuned, possibly reduce the starting loyalty or raise the ultimate cost by 1. Its a very nice design, though, and fitting with what little we saw of her in War of the Spark.


*Spoiler: And the winner is...*
Show

*Necroticplague, with Inventive Testaker!* Congrats!
Honorable Mentions: Misothene, with Strix Haven, Quiddle with Sonic Specialist

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks for judging! This was a fun prompt to make cards for!

----------


## Necroticplague

Alright, did not expect that. Anyways:

*A card you can cast from somewhere that isnt your hand.*

----------


## Tom the Mime

Echoes Through Time UU
Instant - U
Exile target creature and return it to the battlefield under its owners control at the beginning of the next end step. 
Rebound

Trying for something that is likely to have a very different goal on the rebound.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Conclave Counselor - 1WWG
Creature - Elf Cleric R
T: Add two mana in any combination of colors.
Sacrifice Conclave Counselor: Choose target nontoken creature. You may cast that card from the battlefield this turn. It gains Flash until end of turn.
2/2

----------


## Personification

*Oracle of Fate and Time* 1URG
[A woman with both the 4 arms of kruphix and the blindfold/thread motif of Klothys, surrounded by starry magic in blue, green, and red.]
Creature - Human Wizard R
When ~ enters the battlefield, choose  up to two. If it was foretold, choose any number instead:
Scry 3.Gain 3 life.Deal 3 damage to target creature or planeswalker.
Foretell URG
3/3

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Teferi the Cheater* 2WWUU
Legendary Planeswalker- Teferi MR
As long as ~ is exiled, you may cast spells you own in exile.
+1: Until the beginning of your next turn, your opponents may only cast spells when they could cast a sorcery.
-2:Until the beginning of your next turn, you may cast non-creature spells as though they had flash.
-8: Take an extra turn after this one.
3

----------


## mystic1110

Unslumbered Recruit WR
Creature - Human Soldier (U)
While youre searching your library, you may cast Unslumbered Recruit from your library.
_"Hey, wait, I was just sleeping in bed, where am I? Oh, wait, no - am I in the army now?"_
2/1

----------


## Tom the Mime

> *Teferi the Cheater* 2WWUU
> Legendary Planeswalker- Teferi MR
> As long as ~ is exiled, you may cast spells you own in exile.
> +1: Until the beginning of your next turn, your opponents may only cast spells when they could cast a sorcery.
> -2:Until the beginning of your next turn, you may cast non-creature spells as though they had flash.
> -8: Take an extra turn after this one.
> 3


This feels like it's crying out for a -1: Exile target permanent, then return it to the battlefield at the beginning of the next end step. Thematic given Teferi's Time Twist and facilitates the static ability nicely. 

As is this could still be absolutely brutal with False Memories and a bit of support (mill and rest in peace) in a self mill deck.

----------


## Personification

> Unslumbered Recruit WR
> Creature - Human Soldier (U)
> While youre searching your library, you may cast Unslumbered Recruit from your library.
> _"Hey, wait, I was just sleeping in bed, where am I? Oh, wait, no - am I in the army now?"_
> 2/1


Huh, I didn't know the panglacial wurm had a larval state. Also, from what I understand about panglacial wurm, if you tried to get this printed the rules manager would murder you.

----------


## mystic1110

> Huh, I didn't know the panglacial wurm had a larval state. Also, from what I understand about panglacial wurm, if you tried to get this printed the rules manager would murder you.


The rules manager can earn their paycheck  :Small Tongue:

----------


## ben-zayb

Aethereal Abductor 4CCC
Creature - Eldrazi R
Suspend CCC4
Remove a time counter from ~, CCC: Exile target creature until ~ leaves exile. Activate only as a sorcery.
Whenever ~ blocks or becomes blocked, exile it with three time counters on it.
8/8

----------


## DeTess

*Storm of fire* R
Instant R
Deal 1 damage to any target. 
Until end of turn, you may cast cards called ~ from exile. 
Exile ~.
_'The tiniest spark can presage a real firestorm.'_

----------


## Quiddle

Kaya, the Ethereal 1WB
Legendary Planeswalker - Kaya MR
You may cast Kaya, the Ethereal from exile.
-1: At the beginning of your next upkeep exile Kaya, the Ethereal and target nonland permanent.
-2: Kaya, the Ethereal deals 3 damage to target player or planeswalker and you lose 3 life.
3

----------


## mythmonster2

*Embrace Nothingness* B
Instant (R)
Discard your hand.

///

*Learn from the Void* 3UU
Instant
Aftermath
Draw three cards. If you have no cards in hand, instead scry 3, then draw three cards. 

*Spoiler: Old Idea*
Show

*Stifled Lightning* (Color indicator: Red)
Instant (R)
Stifled Lightning deals 3 damage to any target.
Cycling 2

The lack of mana cost is intentional: To cast this, you have to use something like Cascade, Snapcaster Mage, etc.


Edit: Oops, changed this just as judging went up. Oh well.

----------


## TurboGhast

*Paranoid Outburst* 2W
Sorcery U
Exile target artifact or enchantment.
Madness - Tap a white creature you control.

----------


## Necroticplague

Alright, one week over, let us commence with the judging. *Spoiler: Turboghast-Paranoid outburst*
Show




> *Paranoid Outburst* 2W
> Sorcery U
> Exile target artifact or enchantment.
> Madness - Tap a white creature you control.


Interesting little pseudo-Conspire type effect. The fact it's strictly superior to already existing cards does leave a somewhat bad taste in the mouth, though. 



*Spoiler: mythmonster2-Stifled Lightning*
Show




> *Stifled Lightning* (Color indicator: Red)
> Instant (R)
> Stifled Lightning deals 3 damage to any target.
> Cycling 2
> 
> The lack of mana cost is intentional: To cast this, you have to use something like Cascade, Snapcaster Mage, etc.


I should disqualify this out of hand, since it doesn't have any intrinsic way to be cast from outside hand, but I'll humor you on this. 

Effects like Snapcaster don't work-the only way you can cast this is by ignoring its mana cost. In which case, it's simply underwhelming, because most comparative spell gets more bang for buck. When you/re gonna compete with Hypergenesis and Living End for being what you cascade into, you're gonna have to do more than bolt. Or if you're trying to decide what to use Omniscience with, you're gonna go for something with way more bang.


*Spoiler: Quiddle-Kaya, the Ethereal*
Show




> Kaya, the Ethereal 1WB
> Legendary Planeswalker - Kaya MR
> You may cast Kaya, the Ethereal from exile.
> -1: At the beginning of your next upkeep exile Kaya, the Ethereal and target nonland permanent.
> -2: Kaya, the Ethereal deals 3 damage to target player or planeswalker and you lose 3 life.
> 3


Could probably do with being tuned down somehow-as it, this is just a superior (as in-potentially repeatable) Anguished Unmaking.


*Spoiler: Detess-Storm of Fire*
Show




> *Storm of fire* R
> Instant R
> Deal 1 damage to any target. 
> Until end of turn, you may cast cards called ~ from exile. 
> Exile ~.
> _'The tiniest spark can presage a real firestorm.'_


As a mana sink for damage,a bit underwhelming. Cool concept, will only ever see play in combo decks with either Steam-kin or Birgi decks where it just insta-wins turn 4


*Spoiler: Ben-Zayb-Aethereal Abductor*
Show





> Aethereal Abductor 4CCC
> Creature - Eldrazi R
> Suspend CCC4
> Remove a time counter from ~, CCC: Exile target creature until ~ leaves exile. Activate only as a sorcery.
> Whenever ~ blocks or becomes blocked, exile it with three time counters on it.
> 8/8


 Seems kinda clunky to use. Only three counters makes it kinda short to be solving a problem of enemy blockrs, and the sorcery speed restriction seems to make it risky to use on your own stuff. It's also just really mana intensive, espeially considering for much needs to be colorless

*Spoiler: Myastic1110-Unslumbered Recruit*
Show





> Unslumbered Recruit WR
> Creature - Human Soldier (U)
> While youre searching your library, you may cast Unslumbered Recruit from your library.
> _"Hey, wait, I was just sleeping in bed, where am I? Oh, wait, no - am I in the army now?"_
> 2/1


Two colors to fail the vanilla test seems to be a bit harsh, even if it does deck thin while doing so. Considering this probably doesn't start until turn 3, just seems really underwhelming.



*Spoiler: Laughing Dog-Teferi the Cheater*
Show




> *Teferi the Cheater* 2WWUU
> Legendary Planeswalker- Teferi MR
> As long as ~ is exiled, you may cast spells you own in exile.
> +1: Until the beginning of your next turn, your opponents may only cast spells when they could cast a sorcery.
> -2:Until the beginning of your next turn, you may cast non-creature spells as though they had flash.
> -8: Take an extra turn after this one.
> 3


Ouch. Clunky to use, given it's 6 mana and needs something else to exile it, but that effect could make for an abolutely backbreaking control deck, considering how much 'then exile it' is used to put a cap on recycling things. Especially since anything with Flashback could basically be re-used forever. Also, probably plays a little too well with all the 'extra turn-exile this' cards like Temporal Mastery. 


*Spoiler: Personification-Oracle of Fate and Time*
Show




> *Oracle of Fate and Time* 1URG
> [A woman with both the 4 arms of kruphix and the blindfold/thread motif of Klothys, surrounded by starry magic in blue, green, and red.]
> Creature - Human Wizard R
> When ~ enters the battlefield, choose  up to two. If it was foretold, choose any number instead:
> Scry 3.Gain 3 life.Deal 3 damage to target creature or planeswalker.
> Foretell URG
> 3/3


Not too much to say here. Respectable enough to hardcast normally, and very efficient when foretold. Not quiete enough to make foretelling and casting immedeately worth it, but a dang good three-drop. And kudos for not making the same mistake wotc made when they put drawing three on the same level as healing 3 or dealing 3  :Small Tongue: 

*Spoiler: Dr,Gunsforhands-Conclave Counselor*
Show





> Conclave Counselor - 1WWG
> Creature - Elf Cleric R
> T: Add two mana in any combination of colors.
> Sacrifice Conclave Counselor: Choose target nontoken creature. You may cast that card from the battlefield this turn. It gains Flash until end of turn.
> 2/2


Like the idea of casting from the battlefield as a interesting take on flicker. Just seems really off in those colors, since it basically acts as either a flicker (which green doesn't do), or an inefficient steal effect (which neither color really does).
Also, clever with how it's mana-dorkiness works with using it as a steal-lets you make opponent's colors to cast their stuff. 


*Spoiler: Tom the Mime-Echoes through Time*
Show




> Echoes Through Time UU
> Instant - U
> Exile target creature and return it to the battlefield under its owners control at the beginning of the next end step. 
> Rebound
> 
> Trying for something that is likely to have a very different goal on the rebound.


As you pointed out, the fact the rebound will likely do differing things each time, despite the same effect, is a clever little bit there. Being an instant also really adds to the flexibility in that way.


*Spoiler: Victor:*
Show

Tom the Mime with Echoes through Time

----------


## Laughing Dog

> *Spoiler: Laughing Dog-Teferi the Cheater*
> Show
> 
> Ouch. Clunky to use, given it's 6 mana and needs something else to exile it, but that effect could make for an abolutely backbreaking control deck, considering how much 'then exile it' is used to put a cap on recycling things. Especially since anything with Flashback could basically be re-used forever. Also, probably plays a little too well with all the 'extra turn-exile this' cards like Temporal Mastery.


It's actually meant to be a little clunky, as it is supposed to be the equivalent of a planeswalker-deck 'walker.  And, yes it would make for a rather mean control deck with the right setup, but if the person playing against control lets control get setup, that's slightly on them.  I also didn't give it a way to self exile for a reason.

----------


## TurboGhast

> *Spoiler: Turboghast-Paranoid outburst*
> Show
> 
> 
> Interesting little pseudo-Conspire type effect. The fact it's strictly superior to already existing cards does leave a somewhat bad taste in the mouth, though.


The card appears fair to me because the card it's strictly better than has itself been upstaged by strictly better cards before. Compared to those cards, it'd be a side grade that some, but not all, decks would prefer. We might be operating on different assumptions of how easy getting a discard outlet is, too.

Still, I don't think it'd be unreasonable to nerf the card. In fact, I considered making it an instant but decided against it because needing a discard outlet for instant speed made the card less powerful and more interesting to play against.

----------


## Tom the Mime

> It's actually meant to be a little clunky, as it is supposed to be the equivalent of a planeswalker-deck 'walker.  And, yes it would make for a rather mean control deck with the right setup, but if the person playing against control lets control get setup, that's slightly on them.  I also didn't give it a way to self exile for a reason.


The setup can be crazy fast though with things like false memories, rest in peace/tormod's crypt, any number of cheap self mill or even force of will/commandeer as a free counterspells that also lets you set up your exiled cards.

Anyway, onto the challenge: *Make an aura*

----------


## Quiddle

Subservience 1W
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant permanent.
Enchanted permanent has "This permanent does not untap during its owner's upkeep unless they discard a card."
As long as enchanted permanent is tapped it cannot activate abilities.

----------


## ben-zayb

Thirst for Violence 1R
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant creature
Enchanted creature gets +3/+0 and has "Whenever this creature attacks or blocks, it fights another target creature you control."

----------


## mystic1110

Unrecognized Genius (U/R)
Enchantment - Aura (U)
Enchant creature
Whenever enchanted creature becomes tapped mill four cards and then exile a card at random from your graveyard. Until end of turn, you may play that card.

----------


## Personification

Is it weird that the first three of these were effectively arrest variants/discourage attacking?
*
Cage of Nettles* BBB
Enchantment - Aura Curse U
Enchant player
Whenever a creature enchanted player controls attacks, that player loses 1 life and each of their opponents gains 1 life.
_"You are free to approach me whenever you please," taunted the fae from behind an impenetrable film of fragile thorns._
...
...
...in my defense, I wrote the comment at the top of the post before I designed the card, and I didn't realize what I had done until I was finished.

----------


## somethingrandom

Nurturing Growth GG
Enchantment Aura - R
Enchant Creature
Enchanted Creature gains "XG:Put X +1/+1 counters on this creature"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Going Ham - B
Enchantment - Aura C
Enchanted creature has Menace.
Whenever you cast your second spell each turn, put two +1/+1 counters on enchanted creature.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Conclave's Blessing* 1WG
Enchantment- Aura (U)
Enchant creature
When Conclave's Blessing enters the battlefield, create a 1/1 green Plant creature token.
Whenever enchanted creature deals combat damage to a player, populate.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Exile Order*  1WUB
Enchantment- Aura R
Enchant Permanent
If enchanted permanent or ~ would leave the battlefield, instead exile both of them.
As long as ~ is exiled, cards cannot leave exile.
_And stay out!_

----------


## Personification

Judgement?

----------


## Tom the Mime

*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Subservience 1W
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant permanent.
> Enchanted permanent has "This permanent does not untap during its owner's upkeep unless they discard a card."
> As long as enchanted permanent is tapped it's activated abilities cannot be activated.


Cheaper arrest at the cost of them being able to use the creature when they really need to. Solid design but not much more to say.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show




> Thirst for Violence 1R
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant creature
> Enchanted creature gets +3/+0 and has "Whenever this creature attacks or blocks, it fights another target creature you control."


Interesting design. Feels like the primary use would be on your own creature while you have goblin tokens to throw at it or pushing for a brash taunter/stuffy doll but depending on the field it could turn into a weird form of pacifism.


*Spoiler: mystic1110*
Show





> Unrecognized Genius (U/R)
> Enchantment - Aura (U)
> Enchant creature
> Whenever enchanted creature becomes tapped mill four cards and then exile a card at random from your graveyard. Until end of turn, you may play that card.


I'm not sure but this feels like it could get out off hand. The amount of repeatable self mill feels like this might be too good in certain decks with the chance of getting an extra card to cast being the icing on the cake.


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> Is it weird that the first three of these were effectively arrest variants/discourage attacking?
> *
> Cage of Nettles* BBB
> Enchantment - Aura Curse U
> Enchant player
> Whenever a creature enchanted player controls attacks, that player loses 1 life and each of their opponents gains 1 life.
> _"You are free to approach me whenever you please," taunted the fae from behind an impenetrable film of fragile thorns._
> ...
> ...
> ...in my defense, I wrote the comment at the top of the post before I designed the card, and I didn't realize what I had done until I was finished.


So it's basically Revenge of Ravens for BBB instead of 3B? And slight tweaks for multiplayer. Not much more to say really


*Spoiler: somethingrandom*
Show





> Nurturing Growth GG
> Enchantment Aura - R
> Enchant Creature
> Enchanted Creature gains "XG:Put X +1/+1 counters on this creature"


Compared with firebreathing effects, even though it costs more, it feels like it should have another downside given it's more permanent. I think I'd like it more if the activation was only at sorcery speed but it might just be me.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show





> Going Ham - B
> Enchantment - Aura C
> Enchanted creature has Menace.
> Whenever you cast your second spell each turn, put two +1/+1 counters on enchanted creature.


Cheap menace with a boost along the lines of the Eldraine theme. Probably okay given black isn't the best at double casting in a turn. 


*Spoiler: mythmonster2*
Show




> *Conclave's Blessing* 1WG
> Enchantment- Aura (U)
> Enchant creature
> When Conclave's Blessing enters the battlefield, create a 1/1 green Plant creature token.
> Whenever enchanted creature deals combat damage to a player, populate.


Probably okay. It feels like it's a bit of a win more card as if you can get it to deal combat damage and have something worth populating, you're probably pretty solid already. Might change on something with evasion though. 


*Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
Show




> *Exile Order*  1WUB
> Enchantment- Aura R
> Enchant Permanent
> If enchanted permanent or ~ would leave the battlefield, instead exile both of them.
> As long as ~ is exiled, cards cannot leave exile.
> _And stay out!_


Feels weird in that it does very little to start with and unless you can sac an enchantment, you'll be losing card advantage and tempo playing this. It makes flicker effects just exile but given it doesn't play nice with cards that synergise with flicker normally means you'd only be running one or the other. Also shuts down reckless draws and special casts but I can't see that being enough even for sideboarding because it still needs setup before it can actually stop things.



And the winner is:
*Spoiler:* 
Show

ben-zayb with Thirst for Violence

----------


## Quiddle

You didn't comment on this so I thought I would point out that my card can be played on any permanent. Thanks for judging. 


Edit: Thanks! Yeah, probably better as enchant non-land permanent.

----------


## Tom the Mime

> You didn't comment on this so I thought I would point out that my card can be played on any permanent. Thanks for judging.


Missed that and that actually shifts my analysis to that it's a bad design because 2 mana land disruption is insane, especially when it has an alternate arrest mode for if their mana base is secure. If it was changed to a non-land permanent, we're more or less back at the initial judgement.

----------


## mythmonster2

ben-zayb, any new challenge?

----------


## ben-zayb

Oops, I didn't even realize. 

Next round's challenge: *Showcase new mechanics for a wedge set*

To clarify: the flavor doesn't have to be tied to Tarkir or Ikoria

----------


## mythmonster2

*Dragon Hunt* WBG
Instant (R)
Destroy target creature, then create a number of Scale tokens equal to that creature's mana value. _(It's a colorless artifact token with "1, T, Sacrifice this artifact: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature.")_

*Spoiler: Other potential Scale creators*
Show


*Novice Scaletaker* 1G
Creature- Hound Archer (C)
Reach
When Novice Scaletaker enters the battlefield, create a Scale token.
1/1

*Spoils of the Hunt* 1BB
Enchantment (U)
Whenever a creature dies, create a Scale token.

----------


## Personification

*Aethertouched Oracle* URG
Creature - Elemental Advisor U
_Mystical_ - Whenever you cast an instant, sorcery, or Elemental spell, choose one:
 -Elemental creatures you control get +1/+1 until end of turn.
 -Scry 1.
_"To survive the future, we must anticipate it."_
2/2

*Spoiler: Monocolored Examples*
Show


*Aethertouched Lavaguide* 2R
Creature - Elemental Advisor U
Haste
_Mystical_ - Whenever you cast an instant, sorcery, or Elemental spell, another target elemental you control gets +1/+1 and gains haste until end of turn.
_To survive the future, we must be swift._
2/2

*Aethertouched Cloudguide* 2U
Creature - Elemental Advisor U
Flying
_Mystical_ - Whenever you cast an instant, sorcery, or Elemental spell, another target elemental you control gets +1/+1 and gains flying until end of turn.
_"To survive the future, we must be nimble."_
2/2

*Aethertouched Forestguide* 2G
Creature - Elemental Advisor U
Trample
_Mystical_ - Whenever you cast an instant, sorcery, or Elemental spell, another target elemental you control gets +1/+1 and gains trample until end of turn.
_"To survive the future, we must be strong."_
2/2

----------


## ben-zayb

I added a little bit of clarification in the initial post. For those who want to explore other wedge themes, go for it.

----------


## Quiddle

So the card is for a wedge set but that doesn't mean it has to be three color right? We can make a mono colored card and just explain what wedge it is a part of?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Resourceful Apprentice U/G
Creature - Human U
Siphon 1 - Create a treasure token _(Whenever an opponent casts a spell, you may pay 1. If you do, create a treasure token.)_
1/1

General form is:

Siphon X - Effect _(Whenever an opponent casts a spell, you may pay X. If you do, Effect.)_

This ability is for a BUG wedge, thematically UB for siphoning away the strength of opponents spells for your own use and G for boosting yourself with that strength. Others examples that could be in a set include:

Siphon 1 - Tap target creature
Siphon 1 - Untap target creature
Siphon 1 - Gain 2 life
Siphon 1 - ~ gains hexproof until end of turn.
Siphon 1 - Counter target spell unless it's controller pays 1
Siphon 2 - Create a 2/2 green and blue elemental token
Siphon 2 - Put 2 +1/+1 counters on ~
Siphon 2 - Target player discards a card
Siphon 2 - ~ becomes a copy of target creature
Siphon 3 - Draw a card
Siphon 3 - Copy target spell. You may choose new targets for the copy.

The actual cost of each siphon would need to be balanced along with the base stats and cost of the card it's on and ones like the counters could appear multiple times. Mechanically leading stronger towards blue than the others but there's still green and black stuff there. The wedge design would also have a healthy serving of flash given siphon wants you to have mana open on your opponents turn and these are the colors flash is primary and secondary in.

----------


## ben-zayb

> So the card is for a wedge set but that doesn't mean it has to be three color right? We can make a mono colored card and just explain what wedge it is a part of?


Pretty much, yes.

----------


## Quiddle

My shard is WBG zombie monks that seek to understand and accept their end, however many of the older monks have begun to forget their purpose for being(like the cursed in Dark Souls).

Fallen Pedagogue GB
Creature - Zombie Monk U
When Fallen Pedagogue enters the battlefield you may return target creature card from your graveyard to the bottom of your library, if you do put a +1/+1 counter on Fallen Pedagogue.
2/1


*Spoiler: More Cards*
Show


Consider Eternity 1WG
Enchantment U
At the beginning of your upkeep scry 1, then you may reveal the top and bottom cards of your library, if they share a type put them into your hand.

Sudden Apathy WB
Instant U
Exile target tapped creature.
"Whats the point..."

Scroll Keeper 2G
Creature - Human Warrior C
Vigilance 
2/3





*Spoiler: Not a wedge*
Show

Consider the Paths 1WU
Enchantment U
At the beginning of your upkeep scry 1, then you may reveal the top and bottom cards of your library, if they share a type put them into your hand.


This is a part of a GWU shard of Monks and Philosophers. Their focused mechanic is dealing with cards on the bottom of the library.

----------


## mythmonster2

> Consider the Paths 1WU
> Enchantment U
> At the beginning of your upkeep scry 1, then you may reveal the top and bottom cards of your library, if they share a type put them into your hand.
> 
> 
> This is a part of a GWU shard of Monks and Philosophers. Their focused mechanic is dealing with cards on the bottom of the library.


Not sure if this works for the challenge: as you pointed out, this is for a shard, while the challenge is for wedges specifically (two allied colors and their shared enemy color) You could keep the card by making the wedge WUR, though.

----------


## Quiddle

Oops forgot the difference between shards and wedges, thanks!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Calling-card Assassin - B(r/w)
_One of Marchesa's assassins watches from around a corner as her target starts crumpling up a letter in anger._
Creature - Human Assassin U
Deathtouch
When Calling-card Assassin enters the battlefield, put a Rage counter on target creature you don't control. _(Creatures with Rage attack and block each combat if able.)_
1/2

----------


## mystic1110

UBG Shard

Fecund - _(Each land you exile from your graveyard while casting this spell pays for {1} or one mana of a color that any land exiled this way could produce if it was on the battlefield)_

Sabbath of the Land 3G
Sorcery (U)
Fecund - _(Each land you exile from your graveyard while casting this spell pays for {1} or one mana of a color that any land exiled this way could produce if it was on the battlefield)_
Search your library for three land cards, reveal those cards, and put one onto the battlefield tapped, one into your hand and one into your graveyard. Then shuffle your library.

----------


## Personification

Judge mint?

----------


## ben-zayb

> Judge mint?


Judgement will be up within the next 24 hours. :Small Wink:

----------


## ben-zayb

It's a little late, but here it goes:

*Spoiler: WBG - Dragon Hunt*
Show




> *Dragon Hunt* WBG
> Instant (R)
> Destroy target creature, then create a number of Scale tokens equal to that creature's mana value. _(It's a colorless artifact token with "1, T, Sacrifice this artifact: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature.")_


I like how the flavor strongly gels with Abzan. It's pretty flexible as a removal and combat trick, though I'm not quite sure if this should be rare. With more freedom in where and when to put the counter than Outlast, this can open up more options for aggro plays.

*Spoiler: URG - Aethertouched Oracle*
Show




> *Aethertouched Oracle* URG
> Creature - Elemental Advisor U
> _Mystical_ - Whenever you cast an instant, sorcery, or Elemental spell, choose one:
>  -Elemental creatures you control get +1/+1 until end of turn.
>  -Scry 1.
> _"To survive the future, we must anticipate it."_
> 2/2


From what I'm understanding, mystical always gives a +1/+1 to another Elemental you control. It feels like a souped-up Prowess for most practical purposes, especially when it can turn Aethertouched Oracle into an Elemental lord. It's definitely a flavor win, but I fear targeted prowess (or mass prowess) can go easily out of hand for this archetype. Solid card.

*Spoiler: BUG - Resourcefull Apprentice*
Show




> Resourceful Apprentice U/G
> Creature - Human U
> Siphon 1 - Create a treasure token _(Whenever an opponent casts a spell, you may pay 1. If you do, create a treasure token.)_
> 1/1


I see where you going for as far as Siphon's flavor is concerned, and that makes perfect sense to me. Resourceful Apprentice looks like a pretty neat showcase, though I feel like the Siphon cost needs to be at least 2 (or G?) since this is an easily repeatable color-fixing effect. I'm also a little surprised that it's U/G instead of U/B, as those are more in line with Treasure creation.

*Spoiler: WBG - Fallen Pedagogue*
Show




> Fallen Pedagogue GB
> Creature - Zombie Monk U
> When Fallen Pedagogue enters the battlefield you may return target creature card from your graveyard to the bottom of your library, if you do put a +1/+1 counter on Fallen Pedagogue.
> 2/1


I like the hook that you're going for despite not knowing a thing about Dark Souls lore, but I'm not sure it translates well to your wedge mechanics (or most of your showcase cards, for that matter). I guess this was more challenging since there were no keywords or ability words involved. The bottom of the library is certainly ripe for design exploration, but Fallen Pedagogue feels like its showcasing the graveyard more as a resource in an unconventional way (putting it at the bottom instead of exiling). As a standalone card, Fallen Pedagogue is mechanically alright, and I can even see it in a 2/2 body just fine. I honestly like Consider Eternity better, as I feel it highlights the wedge mechanics more.

*Spoiler: BRW - Calling-card Assassin*
Show




> Calling-card Assassin - B(r/w)
> _One of Marchesa's assassins watches from around a corner as her target starts crumpling up a letter in anger._
> Creature - Human Assassin U
> Deathtouch
> When Calling-card Assassin enters the battlefield, put a Rage counter on target creature you don't control. _(Creatures with Rage attack and block each combat if able.)_
> 1/2


Calling-card Assassin is a sweet card name, first of all. I'm sold on the idea of permanent sort-of-goading and sort-of-provoking creatures as a WRB mechanics. However, I'm not sure how to feel about monowhite or BW cards generally being able to use force creatures to attack. That aside, Calling-card Assassin is an easy limited pick for me. 

*Spoiler: UBG - Sabbath of the Land*
Show




> Sabbath of the Land 3G
> Sorcery (U)
> Fecund - _(Each land you exile from your graveyard while casting this spell pays for {1} or one mana of a color that any land exiled this way could produce if it was on the battlefield)_
> Search your library for three land cards, reveal those cards, and put one onto the battlefield tapped, one into your hand and one into your graveyard. Then shuffle your library.


On one hand, fecund looks less powerful than delve. On the other hand, Sabbath of the Land is really good, bonkers even, as it can easily net you 3 fetchlands in the graveyard. This is also in a set where you'll likely have triome-type lands. It's hard to gauge how balanced this card ultimately is without knowing the other BGU cards in the format, especially those with fecund. But it looks so good that I won't be surprised to see a short trip to the ban list. 


*Spoiler: Honorable Mention*
Show

*Aethertouched Oracle by Personification**Spoiler: Winner*
Show

*Calling-card Assassin by Dr.Gunsforhands*

----------


## Personification

> It's a little late, but here it goes:
> *Spoiler: URG - Aethertouched Oracle*
> Show
> 
> From what I'm understanding, mystical always gives a +1/+1 to another Elemental you control. It feels like a souped-up Prowess for most practical purposes, especially when it can turn Aethertouched Oracle into an Elemental lord. It's definitely a flavor win, but I fear targeted prowess (or mass prowess) can go easily out of hand for this archetype. Solid card.


Sorry for the confusion
 The intent was actually for mystical to not necessarily always give something +1/+1, just for the mini cycle of signpost lords to do that. At common there would probably be one that gained life or tapped  something.

----------


## Tom the Mime

I went for UG because the ramp/mana fixing felt more like a green or simic effect. I might be wrong but I always thought treasure was only mainly grixis for flavor reasons because they were associated with pirates and that's what color pirates are. For the apprentice, treasure token probably doesn't fit as well flavor wise but does exactly what I wanted mechanically.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Hooray! I was pretty happy with how CCA turned out, too.

This week, the design-o-tron demands: *A common card with a mana value of 1 that somehow helps you put cards in your graveyard, but doesn't actually use the graveyard as a resource itself.*

_(Psst, hey, design-o-tron, which colors did you mean to interact with the graveyard theme in this set? ...what do you mean, "Surprise me?")_

----------


## Personification

*Cursory Glance* U
Sorcery - C
Surveil 1
Draw a card.
_"Of course we have a file on you."
-Lazav the Multifarious_

----------


## somethingrandom

Tome Rot B
Sorcery - C
Mill 8 cards

----------


## Tom the Mime

Pretty narrow design space and with that, I think it'll be hard for anyone to top Cursory Glance with the surveil version of opt. My first thought turned out to be just a cheaper rotting rats without unearth (filling the graveyard from your hand instead).

Spreading Amnesia U
Enchantment - C
Sacrifice a nonland permanent: Mill X where X is the sacrificed permanents converted mana cost

Probably not a common but again, it's already a narrow design space without that.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Encroaching Smothervine* G
{bodies tangled in a sea of kudzu}
Creature - Plant C
Deathtouch
When ~ enters the battlefield, it explores.
0/2

----------


## mystic1110

Goblin Librarian  R
Creature - Goblin C
When enters the battlefield or dies, draw two cards, then discard two cards at random.
_"The classification system is FIRE!"_
1/1

----------


## Personification

> Goblin Librarian  R
> Creature - Goblin C
> When enters the battlefield or dies, draw two cards, then discard two cards at random.
> _"The classification system is FIRE!"_
> 1/1


You do know that faithless looting is banned in modern, right?

----------


## Misothene

Conspiracy Theorist U
Creature- Human Advisor C
Whenever Conspiracy Theorist takes damage, each player mills that many cards.
0/3
_"Don't get them started... 'The pikers, the bears, they're all in on it!' We'll never hear the end of it."_

----------


## mythmonster2

Well hey, the D&D set is coming out, so why not this?

*Intellect Devourer* B
Creature- Illithid Aberration (C)
Whenever Intellect Devourer attacks or blocks, each player mills a card. If a creature card was milled this way, Intellect Devourer gets +1/+1 until end of turn.
1/1

----------


## mystic1110

> You do know that faithless looting is banned in modern, right?


The random discard is more akin to burning inquiry which was fine in either format especially as it doesnt effect opponents and the second trigger being a morbid trigger instead of your choice of flashback also makes it worse.

----------


## Necroticplague

Suffer in Silence (P/B)
Sorcery C
You may not pay mana to cast this card.
Mill two, draw a card. 
_ Au Vam did not trust any man who had become so intimate with pain. A man like that must be fed with blood._

----------


## Personification

> The random discard is more akin to burning inquiry which was fine in either format especially as it doesnt effect opponents and the second trigger being a morbid trigger instead of your choice of flashback also makes it worse.


I definitely missed the word random there.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Maddening Voice* B
Sorcery C
As an additional cost to cast this spell, mill 2 cards.
Draw two cards.

Edit:  Whoops, forgot the cmc 1 part of the challenge.

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: prompt*
Show

This week, the design-o-tron demands: A common card with a mana value of 1 that somehow helps you put cards in your graveyard, but doesn't actually use the graveyard as a resource itself.



*Spoiler: Ravaging Ooze*
Show


Ravaging Ooze G
Creature - Ooze R
R: Mill 1, if a creature is milled this way put a +1/+1 counter on Ravaging Ooze. Ravaging Ooze deals 1 damage to you.
1/1
decidedly not a common.


Foolish Subject B
Creature - Human C
T, Sacrifice Foolish Subject, Discard a card: Add U. Scry 2.
0/1
"Too see my sister again? Anything."-Lab rat #121


I thought about more mana or a card draw but figured that this was more in line with the power level of a common.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Time to judge! If I'm early, it's definitely a fun surprise and not just because I remembered that ten is the exact limit for multi-quote functionality.

*Spoiler: Cursory Glance*
Show




> *Cursory Glance* U
> Sorcery - C
> Surveil 1
> Draw a card.
> _"Of course we have a file on you."
> -Lazav the Multifarious_


Tom the Mime is pretty much correct about this. It's a baseline, back-of-everyone's-mind card to beat. Then again, it is a better version of a card that's arguably too good already. There's a reason they didn't print this in Return to Ravnica originally.


*Spoiler: Tome Rot*
Show




> Tome Rot B
> Sorcery - C
> Mill 8 cards


I can imagine this card existing, just not at common. I guess you could argue that it would take a common slot in a master's set or a cube or something. The point is, it could work in a constructed deck, but it would make the limited environment _really_ weird.


*Spoiler: Spreading Amnesia*
Show




> Spreading Amnesia U
> Enchantment - C
> Sacrifice a nonland permanent: Mill X where X is the sacrificed permanents converted mana cost
> 
> Probably not a common but again, it's already a narrow design space without that.


An accurate assessment, but don't think you'll get bonus points just because you're doing my job for me.  :Small Tongue: 


*Spoiler: Encroaching Smothervine*
Show




> *Encroaching Smothervine* G
> {bodies tangled in a sea of kudzu}
> Creature - Plant C
> Deathtouch
> When ~ enters the battlefield, it explores.
> 0/2


This is interesting. Either result of the exploration would be very strong, but you can't count on it if you really need one or the other, which kind of balances it out. In constructed it probably won't be worse than a mild annoyance, but in limited it might be a bit much. It's also very precariously balanced on the edge of the contest challenge.  :Small Tongue: 


*Spoiler: Goblin Librarian*
Show




> Goblin Librarian  R
> Creature - Goblin C
> When enters the battlefield or dies, draw two cards, then discard two cards at random.
> _"The classification system is FIRE!"_
> 1/1


It certainly is a powder keg. Just having the effect on death would already be dangerous, but it would also be unreliable enough to curb abuse and be interesting. Alas, getting it twice - and once even reliably - opens up the same problems as that one other card that got banned.


*Spoiler: Conspiracy Theorist*
Show




> Conspiracy Theorist U
> Creature- Human Advisor C
> Whenever Conspiracy Theorist takes damage, each player mills that many cards.
> 0/3
> _"Don't get them started... 'The pikers, the bears, they're all in on it!' We'll never hear the end of it."_


It took me a minute to appreciate what a flavor win this is - they're incorporating their own problems into the conspiracy. Like the Zendicrabs, it's just a dumb blocker that does nothing until suddenly the milling matters. It has combo potential, but still works as a common because it doesn't blow up on its own.


*Spoiler: Intellect Devourer*
Show




> *Intellect Devourer* B
> Creature- Illithid Aberration (C)
> Whenever Intellect Devourer attacks or blocks, each player mills a card. If a creature card was milled this way, Intellect Devourer gets +1/+1 until end of turn.
> 1/1


I like how I'm wondering whether it was really necessary to make sure it never gets to be a 3/3. Like, you should never bet on it anyway, so knowing it won't happen might secretly increase its win rate with players who like to take risks? It's also interesting that while ben-zayb's plant feels too strong, this feels like it would probably be considered unplayable, even though the two power levels aren't that far apart. This is more aggressive, but it's too small to trade reliably in limited whether or not it gets the buff.


*Spoiler: Suffer in Silence*
Show




> Suffer in Silence (P/B)
> Sorcery C
> You may not pay mana to cast this card.
> Mill two, draw a card. 
> _ Au Vam did not trust any man who had become so intimate with pain. A man like that must be fed with blood._


You know about Gitaxian Probe, yes? You know Probe is busted, yes? You know this is busted too, yes?


*Spoiler: Maddening Voice*
Show




> *Maddening Voice* B
> Sorcery C
> As an additional cost to cast this spell, mill 2 cards.
> Draw two cards.
> 
> Edit:  Whoops, forgot the cmc 1 part of the challenge.


I can't help but imagine that you reduced the mana cost from 2B to this but forgot to make it only draw one card.


*Spoiler: Foolish Subject*
Show

*Spoiler: Bonus*
Show




> Ravaging Ooze....
> 
> decidedly not a common.


Accurate.




> Foolish Subject B
> Creature - Human C
> T, Sacrifice Foolish Subject, Discard a card: Add U. Scry 2.
> 0/1
> "Too see my sister again? Anything."-Lab rat #121


This card's goofy. Since you're discarding, I think you could have drawn a card without issue, but Scrying is almost as good. The blue mana is weird, but I can see the line you want: you discard your big donkey and use the mana to ramp into your reanimation spell at the same time, which is a tight niche but would feel really good when it goes off. ...and it took typing all of that for me to realize the flavor text anticipated me finding that exact niche. Nice!


And the design-o-tron says...

*Spoiler: BEEP BOOP*
Show

Misothene wins with Conspiracy Theorist! It was a good all-around design that fit the challenge, hit the right power level and had flavor that was funny and on-point. (Quiddle's test subject was the runner-up; it hit those same points but seemed more awkwardly-constructed to me.)

----------


## Personification

2 points:
1) My card wasn't in RtR because neither was surveil (I know what you meant bit the quote in my sig is there for a reason).
2) This is a sorcery, which actually hurts it a lot relative to opt, even if the effect is slightly better.

----------


## Misothene

Thanks for the selection, design-o-tron. The algorithm must have been kind to me today.

The challenge for this week: *Make a card using one of the Innistrad tribes outside its colors in Innistrad.* 

The tribes in Innistrad were:
WU Spirits
UB Zombies
BR Vampires
RG Werewolves
GW Humans

So, use at least one of those creature types, and don't use any of the colors associated with it on Innistrad (e.g. you could make a BG Spirit, but not a BG Vampire, and if you made a Zombie Werewolf it would have to be white or colorless). The one exception is the intersection of Werewolf and Human- you can make a Human Werewolf in white (just not green or red). 

The card doesn't need to be set on Innistrad, though it obviously can be if you have a cool idea that fits the world.

----------


## Quiddle

Impatient Perfectionist RR
Creature - Human Wizard
Prowess 
Discard a card: Exile target spell you control, then exile cards from the top of your library until you exile a nonland card with a mana value less than or equal to the spell that was exiled. Cast that card. Then put all cards exiled this way that werent cast on the bottom of your library in a random order.
1/3
"No no, thats not right either. Lets start again."



*Spoiler: Other Ideas*
Show




Darkwood Syphoner 1GG
Creature - Treefolk Vampire U
Wither
Darkwood Syphoner gets +1/+1 for each creature your opponent controls with a -1/-1 counter on it.
3/3
"The Sun has forsaken our kind but we will not be denied."


Yesla, the Twice Slain 2RW
Creature - Zombie Angel Warrior R
Flying
When Yesla, the Twice Slain enters the battlefield untap all creatures you control, they get +1/-1 until the end of the turn.
Unearth 1RW
4/2


Lab Wolf UU
Creature - Wolf U
When Lab Wolf becomes the target of a spell or ability exile it then return it to the battlefield transformed.
2/2
//
Where-Wolf
Creature - Werewolf Wolf
Shroud, Unblockable
3/3

Decaying Tutelar 3GB
Creature - Spirit R
Whenever another creature you control dies reveal the top 3 cards of your library, you may put a creature or land from among them into your hand then put the rest into your graveyard.
Sacrifice a creature: Decaying Tutelar gets +1/+1 and menace until the end of the turn.
5/4

----------


## ben-zayb

*Risen Roast* 2GG
Artifact Creature - Food Zombie Shaman R
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay GG. If you do, target non-creature Food becomes a 2/2 green Zombie creature in addition to its other types.
"_Such is nature's cycle. Now, WE feast._"
4/4

----------


## mystic1110

Auradrinker 1GW
Creature - Vampire Wizard (U)
When Auradrinker enters the battlefield, you may exile target enchantment card from your graveyard and you may exile target enchantment you dont control.
When Auradrinker leaves the battlefield return any exiled enchantment you own to its owners hand and return any exiled enchantment you don't own to the battlefield. 
_"Blood is so pedestrian. I sup on hope."_
2/2

----------


## Necroticplague

Eh, consider it closer to Street Wraiths, which isn't banned from anything. Probe's useful because it tells you if it's safe to storm off or not, while this just stuffs graves. 

Anyway, enough ruminating from the last: Onto this!

Verdant Battlefield
Land R
Verdant battlefield enters the battlefield tapped. 
T:Add G or W
1GW: Verdant battlefield becomes a 4/4 Plant Zombie with Lifelink. It's still a land.

----------


## Personification

*Skymarch Captain* 3WW
Creature - Vampire Knight R
Flying, lifelink, vigilance
Other Vampires you control get +1/+1.
4/4

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Ser Wulf* 2(W/B)
Creature-Human Werewolf Knight U
First Strike
At the beginning of each upkeep, if no spells were cast last turn, transform ~.
_He fights with both nobility and ferocity._
2/2
//
*Armored Werewolf* (White/Black Color Indicator)
Creature-Werewolf Knight U
Menace
At the beginning of each upkeep, if a player cast two or more spells last turn, transform ~.
_He fights with ferocity.  His nobility keeps him from harming his charges._
3/3

----------


## Tom the Mime

Hopeful Moongazer 3U
Creature - Human R
At the beginning of each upkeep, if no spells were cast last turn, transform ~.
_He hopes that Emrakul has no influence from the moon._
2/3
//
Dronepack Infector (Colorless Indicator)
Creature - Werewolf Eldrazi R
Whenever this creature transforms into Dronepack Infector, put a latticework counter on target creature.
Creatures with latticework counters are colorless 3/2 Eldrazi Horrors and lose all other abilities. 
At the beginning of each upkeep, if a player cast two or more spells last turn, transform ~.
_He was wrong._
4/4

----------


## mythmonster2

*Flame-Fueled Geist* 1RR
Creature- Spirit (U)
Whenever you cast an instant or sorcery spell, Flame-Fueled Geist deals 1 damage to any target.
_Sometimes burning someone at the stake can backfire._
3/1

----------


## Personification

The Honorable Judge Mint?

----------


## Misothene

Sorry for the delay. The Honorable Judge Mint presiding.

*Spoiler: Quiddle's Impatient Perfectionist*
Show




> Impatient Perfectionist RR
> Creature - Human Wizard
> Prowess 
> Discard a card: Exile target spell you control, then exile cards from the top of your library until you exile a nonland card with a mana value less than or equal to the spell that was exiled. Cast that card. Then put all cards exiled this way that werent cast on the bottom of your library in a random order.
> 1/3
> "No no, thats not right either. Lets start again."


I assume that's supposed to say "cast that card without paying its mana cost," as it's a LOT worse if you have to pay full retail... that said, it's very close to repeatable Tibalt's Trickery, which enables pretty degenerate combos and got itself banned in Modern. This also doesn't have the safety valve against MDFCs (e.g. hitting Valki and casting Tibalt) that the cascade rule change does. Oddly, allowing you to hit MVs equal to the spell makes it worse, but it also lets you keep discarding until you hit the thing you're looking for. Flavorful concept, but it seems a bit dangerous mechanically.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Risen Roast*
Show




> *Risen Roast* 2GG
> Artifact Creature - Food Zombie Shaman R
> At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay GG. If you do, target non-creature Food becomes a 2/2 green Zombie creature in addition to its other types.
> "_Such is nature's cycle. Now, WE feast._"
> 4/4


It's always been weird to me that Food was an artifact type, as artifacts are usually inorganic objects, and this leans really far in the weird direction, explicitly being some sort of giant animated meatloaf. That's not your fault, of course, Food being an artifact type was WotC's call. I think the concept is funny, and the effect matches it well. It is missing the "sac to gain life" ability, though; IMO it should either have that or take it off of the food it animates.



*Spoiler: mystic1110's Auradrinker*
Show




> Auradrinker 1GW
> Creature - Vampire Wizard (U)
> When Auradrinker enters the battlefield, you may exile target enchantment card from your graveyard and you may exile target enchantment you dont control.
> When Auradrinker leaves the battlefield return any exiled enchantment you own to its owners hand and return any exiled enchantment you don't own to the battlefield. 
> _"Blood is so pedestrian. I sup on hope."_
> 2/2


I like the flavor text and concept a lot. It is a little odd that "aura" is in the name without ever calling out "aura" the enchantment type. I think it would also work better to just return the cards exiled with Auradrinker, as doing it the other way is a shenanigan enabler with the exile zone that people would probably play incorrectly for a while. 



*Spoiler: Necroticplague's Verdant Battlefield*
Show




> Verdant Battlefield
> Land R
> Verdant battlefield enters the battlefield tapped. 
> T:Add G or W
> 1GW: Verdant battlefield becomes a 4/4 Plant Zombie with Lifelink. It's still a land.


Really powerful creature land. Big body + lifelink would probably make this very difficult to play against with most aggro decks, and is a finisher that stabilizes your life total. My issue with it is that it doesn't really feel like the concept is a Zombie; this could just be any GW Elemental or something. 



*Spoiler: Personification's Skymarch Captain*
Show




> *Skymarch Captain* 3WW
> Creature - Vampire Knight R
> Flying, lifelink, vigilance
> Other Vampires you control get +1/+1.
> 4/4


This isn't a Baneslayer, but I could see this ruining a lot of limited games, even at rare. That much power in flying/lifelink/vigilance at a reasonable cost is just very difficult to recover from. On top of that, it has a very relevant tribal lord thing going on.



*Spoiler: Laughing Dog's Ser Wulf*
Show




> *Ser Wulf* 2(W/B)
> Creature-Human Werewolf Knight U
> First Strike
> At the beginning of each upkeep, if no spells were cast last turn, transform ~.
> _He fights with both nobility and ferocity._
> 2/2
> //
> *Armored Werewolf* (White/Black Color Indicator)
> Creature-Werewolf Knight U
> ...


It's a bit weird that you could get a menace creature in mono-white. Probably a justifiable bend as white does get common fliers, so lesser evasion isn't breaking anything. Other than that, pretty reasonable limited card that makes sense as hybrid.



*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's Hopeful Moongazer*
Show




> Hopeful Moongazer 3U
> Creature - Human R
> At the beginning of each upkeep, if no spells were cast last turn, transform ~.
> _He hopes that Emrakul has no influence from the moon._
> 2/3
> //
> Dronepack Infector (Colorless Indicator)
> Creature - Werewolf Eldrazi R
> Whenever this creature transforms into Dronepack Infector, put a latticework counter on target creature.
> ...


I like the mechanics, and it would create interesting play patterns with the opponent getting some possibility to influence when it does/doesn't transform. Even with the best case of this transforming every turn cycle, it turns things into 3/2s, which are just relevant enough to not equal hard removal. Probably too weak for constructed formats, but seems like a good fun rare to draft. Flavorfully, I do wonder why this isn't a Human Werewolf on the front side.



*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Flame-Fueled Geist*
Show




> *Flame-Fueled Geist* 1RR
> Creature- Spirit (U)
> Whenever you cast an instant or sorcery spell, Flame-Fueled Geist deals 1 damage to any target.
> _Sometimes burning someone at the stake can backfire._
> 3/1


This seems like an absolute monster in limited, particularly at uncommon in one color making it very possible to get multiples. They were willing to make Rockslide Sorcerer I suppose, so this could maybe see print as-is.




*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


To be honest, I liked all of the entries this week for different reasons. But, I'll give it to *Tom the Mime with Hopeful Moongazer*. Great job to everyone!

----------


## Quiddle

Oops you're right it should say "Cast that spell without paying its mana cost if its mana value is less than the exiled spell's." Thanks for judging!

----------


## Tom the Mime

Thanks. Yeah, I'd be surprised if it ever saw play in constructed but could be useful in limited. The repeatable transformation has potential but unless straight out removal is in short supply, the hassle to get any sort of value out of it wouldn't be worth it.

Anyway, the next challenge is land based. *Make a land or something that cares about lands. Or even a land that cares about other lands.*

----------


## Necroticplague

Lotus Viper Pit
Land M
Lotus Viper Pit enters the battlefield tapped and exerted. 
T:C
Whenever another nontoken land enters the battlefield under your control, create a land token named "Lotus Cobra Infestation" with "T: Add one mana of any color"

----------


## Bucky

*River*
Land  {Uncommon expansion symbol for a team multiplayer focused set}
{T}: Add {1}.
{T}: Untap target basic land.
_The great Luxa gives life everywhere it touches._

----------


## Quiddle

Opting for something that cares about land.
*Spoiler: first try*
Show


Shepard of the Rock 1R
[an elemental (like a flamekin) with a smoking straw hat looks affectionately at a raving ravine]
Creature - Elemental Peasant R
Whenever a land you control becomes a creature until the end of the turn, it becomes that creature instead.
When Shepard of the Rock leaves the battlefield at the end of the turn if you don't control a creature named Shepard of the Rock, land creatures you control become land.
R, T: Target land creature becomes a land until the end of the turn.
3/1
"I've raised that ravine since it was just a little stream, didn't used to have such a temper."



Shepard of the Rock 1RR
[an elemental (like a flamekin) with a smoking straw hat looks affectionately at a raving ravine]
Creature - Elemental Peasant R
At the beginning of your upkeep you may have a land you control become a 0/0 creature in addition to its other types put 2 +1/+1 counters on it. If that land has an activated ability that grants it keywords it gains those keywords.
R, T: Target land creature becomes a land until the end of the turn.
3/2
"I've raised that ravine since it was just a little stream, didn't used to have such a temper."

----------


## mythmonster2

*Gitrogling* 1BG
Creature- Frog (U)
Menace
Whenever a land you control leaves the battlefield, put a +1/+1 counter on Gitrogling.
BG, Sacrifice a land, T: Draw a card.
2/2

----------


## mystic1110

The Greatest Thespian Alive WUG
Legendary Creature - Avatar Druid (R)
Whenever a player plays a land card, you may pay {2}. If you do create a copy of that land under your control.
1/4

----------


## Personification

> Opting for something that cares about land.
> 
> Shepard of the Rock 1R
> [a middle aged elemental (like a flamekin) looks affectionatly at a raving ravine]
> Creature - Elemental Peasant R
> Whenever a land you control becomes a creature until the end of the turn, it becomes that creature instead.
> R, T: Target land creature becomes a land until the end of the turn.
> 2/1
> "I've raised that ravine since it was just a little stream, didn't used to have such a temper."


If you intend for the animation effects to end when this dies, as written they won't. If that is the intent, I'd suggest just making it "...until ~ leaves the battlefield."

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks! Yeah hmm I didn't consider that it continues until ~ dies.

----------


## Personification

Field of the Dead is a fair card, right?

*Deathlord of the Field* 1GB
Creature - Zombie Druid R
Whenever a land enters the battlefield under your control, if you control seven or more lands with different names, create a 2/2 black Zombie creature token.
2/2
_He is the shepherd of a self-replenishing flock._

----------


## ben-zayb

Territorificer 1G
Creature - Kor Artificer R
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay G. If you do, put a road counter on target land you control.
Each land you control with a road counter on it has "T: Add one mana of any color that another land you control with a road counter on it can produce".
2/2

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Rubble Raider - 1R
Creature - Human Pirate C
The first time a land is put into a graveyard from the battlefield each turn, create a treasure token.
2/1

----------


## Tom the Mime

*Spoiler: Necroticplague*
Show

Lotus Viper Pit
Land M
Lotus Viper Pit enters the battlefield tapped and exerted. 
T:C
Whenever another nontoken land enters the battlefield under your control, create a land token named "Lotus Cobra Infestation" with "T: Add one mana of any color"

No. Just no. This is obscenely overpowered. Playing this turn 1 you miss a one drop but you get back to parity on turn 2, with mana fixing, or even ahead if you use a fetchland. This would still be broken if it could never tap for mana or even if the ability was single use. If it was single use _and_ could never tap for mana, it's still probably stronger than recent rainbow options like rupture spire.



*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show

*River*
Land  {Uncommon expansion symbol for a team multiplayer focused set}
{T}: Add {1}.
{T}: Untap target basic land.
_The great Luxa gives life everywhere it touches._

Nice and simple but it works. Works nicely as tapping for anything your basics produce with the extra effect in team matches. Good that you excludes non basics given thing like the bouncelands and lotus vale. You could get tricky by enchanting a basic land for some extra value but I doubt it'd overpower it.


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show


Shepard of the Rock 1RR
[an elemental (like a flamekin) with a smoking straw hat looks affectionately at a raving ravine]
Creature - Elemental Peasant R
At the beginning of your upkeep you may have a land you control become a 0/0 creature in addition to its other types put 2 +1/+1 counters on it. If that land has an activated ability that grants it keywords it gains those keywords.
R, T: Target land creature becomes a land until the end of the turn.
3/2
"I've raised that ravine since it was just a little stream, didn't used to have such a temper."

I think you need to change how it's written so that it works. The upkeep should specify non-creature land otherwise pumping a land by 2 each upkeep seems too good, especially when the tap is meant to give it evasion. The tap should read something like (if I'm interpreting it right) "Target land creature is not a creature until end of turn"  


*Spoiler: mythmonster2*
Show

*Gitrogling* 1BG
Creature- Frog (U)
Menace
Whenever a land you control leaves the battlefield, put a +1/+1 counter on Gitrogling.
BG, Sacrifice a land, T: Draw a card.
2/2

I don't know - you always need to be careful with land leaving the battlefield triggers because it's generally easier to trigger than you'd think with breaking the flow of a deck. Even if it triggers a couple of times, should be okay if powerful here and the last ability gives the card a use if you draw it later in the game.  


*Spoiler: mystic1110*
Show

The Greatest Thespian Alive WUG
Legendary Creature - Avatar Druid (R)
Whenever a player plays a land card, you may pay {2}. If you do create a copy of that land under your control.
1/4

All the worlds a stage. I guess you'd want to run this in a flash deck given you want to hold mana open for this ability as well and you get an extra turn of value  out of each land. It feels like it might be very complicated to play. 



*Spoiler: Personification*
Show

Field of the Dead is a fair card, right?

*Deathlord of the Field* 1GB
Creature - Zombie Druid R
Whenever a land enters the battlefield under your control, if you control seven or more lands with different names, create a 2/2 black Zombie creature token.
2/2
_He is the shepherd of a self-replenishing flock._

Feels like it should be okay given a lot of the problem with fields was how uninteractive it was and getting it straight out with Golos or scapeshift. Much easier to get rid of here. 


*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show

Territorificer 1G
Creature - Kor Artificer R
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay G. If you do, put a road counter on target land you control.
Each land you control with a road counter on it has "T: Add one mana of any color that another land you control with a road counter on it can produce".
2/2

I like the flavour of linking the lands together with the roads and the mana fixing is fine as an effect but how it reads feels a bit clunky. Might read better if it was just something like "Lands with road counters can tap for one mana of any colour your lands could produce". Not sure it needs the extra cost on the triggered ability either.



*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show

Rubble Raider - 1R
Creature - Human Pirate C
The first time a land is put into a graveyard from the battlefield each turn, create a treasure token.
2/1

Nice and simple. Good synergy with fetchlands and land destruction but doesn't feel like it would get out of hand.



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

*
Bucky* with *River*

----------


## Bucky

I'll continue my archetype cycle. *Create a noncreature spell for aggro decks.*

Aggro decks try to end the game using mana-efficient recurring damage sources, usually creatures. The card doesn't need to be exclusive to aggro decks, but it should be much more useful in aggro than in other archetypes. Bonus points for fitting into a wide variety of aggro decks.

----------


## Necroticplague

Gyroscopic Link RRR
Sorcery-U
Chose a creature you control. It deals 1 Damage to each opponent and to each creature and planeswalker your opponents control. Then, put a first strike counter and a +1/+1 counter on it.

----------


## Quiddle

Grand Stratagem 1W
Enchantment U
When Grand Stratagem enters the battlefield create a 1/1 white soldier token.
Creatures you control are 2/2s.

Its an anthem for 1/1s(and 0/0s) as well as a 2/2 body!

----------


## Personification

*Unwavering Resolve* {W/B}
Instant C
Target creature gains indestructible until end of turn. 
Draw a card.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Levitative Transit - 1U
Instant - C
Put a +1/+1 counter and a Flying counter on target creature you control.
Overload 3UU _(You may cast this spell for its Overload cost. If you do, replace each instance of, "target," with, "each.")_

----------


## mythmonster2

*Mu Yanling, Skyspeaker* 1UU
Legendary Planeswalker- Yanling (MR)
+1: Up to one target creature gets +2/+2 until end of turn if it has flying, or gets +1/+1 and gains flying until end of turn if it doesn't have flying.
-2: Until the beginning of your next turn, instants and sorceries you cast cost 1 less to cast for each creature with flying you control. 
-5: Search your library for a creature card with flying, put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle your library. 
2

This is mostly aimed at Mono-Blue Tempo decks like the ones that were popular around Dominaria-era Standard that had cheap flying creatures and counterspells for protection.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Unrelenting Fervor R
Sorcery - U
Put a haste counter on target creature you control then it gains +X/+0 until end of turn where X is the number of creatures you control with haste. 
Retrace 

Sorcery speed as I don't mind it dumping multiple lands for a big overall boost but it feels like it could be a bit much if it could be done after blockers were declared.

----------


## mystic1110

Goblin Pile-Oner 1R
Creature - Goblin (R)
Whenever another creature deals combat damage to a player or a creature, Goblin Pile-Oner deals X damage to that player or creature where X is the difference between that creature's power and toughness _(e.g. a creature with 3 power and 1 toughness deals damage to a player, Goblin Pile-Oner will deal 2 damage to that player)._ 
2/1

----------


## Bucky

*Spoiler: Gyroscopic Link*
Show






> Gyroscopic Link RRR
> Sorcery-U
> Chose a creature you control. It deals 1 Damage to each opponent and to each creature and planeswalker your opponents control. Then, put a first strike counter and a +1/+1 counter on it.


Goblin Chainwhirler minus the stick, eh? 

This should probably be an Aura. I don't understand why you're using a keyword counter instead.


*Spoiler: Grand Stratagem*
Show






> Grand Stratagem 1W
> Enchantment U
> When Grand Stratagem enters the battlefield create a 1/1 white soldier token.
> Creatures you control are 2/2s.
> 
> Its an anthem for 1/1s(and 0/0s) as well as a 2/2 body!


In an absolute vacuum, an anthem with an attached body is fine. However, this design is very restrictive about what else you have in your deck, since curving it out into a 3/3 for 3 is counterproductive.

I think what kills the design a general aggro card is how bad this is in multiples in exchange for how much it warps the deck; once you have one out, your second might as well be a double-price Eager Cadet. It survives in token-only decks. 


*Spoiler: Unwavering Resolve*
Show






> *Unwavering Resolve* {W/B}
> Instant C
> Target creature gains indestructible until end of turn. 
> Draw a card.


The price is right for an aggro deck looking to protect its tempo lead; indeed, this is somewhat better than the going rate for the effect (compare Sheltering Light and Oblivion's Hunger). I don't think there's a way to balance both the large tempo gain and the +1 card advantage.

Recosted, it strongly discourages blocking in the aggro mirror against blocking, as the attacker has all mana up and the defender doesn't. 


*Spoiler:  Levitative Transit*
Show





> Levitative Transit - 1U
> Instant - C
> Put a +1/+1 counter and a Flying counter on target creature you control.
> Overload 3UU _(You may cast this spell for its Overload cost. If you do, replace each instance of, "target," with, "each.")_


This time, the flying counter makes sense for the Overload. The main mode's fair for Limited, weak for Constructed but the option's nice. The overload on the other hand...

The surprise factor of an instant-speed flying armada is too much at common. With several available at any given draft table, it'd utterly invalidate the tactic of poking over the top of a board stall with a couple of flyers for fear of getting blown out, if it weren't so bomby in those situations that the correct answer's to ignore it and hope they didn't draw it.

Yet, a 5 mana spell needs to be that strong to fit into an aggro deck. So it should be a rare.


*Spoiler:  Mu Yanling, Skyspeaker*
Show





> *Mu Yanling, Skyspeaker* 1UU
> Legendary Planeswalker- Yanling (MR)
> +1: Up to one target creature gets +2/+2 until end of turn if it has flying, or gets +1/+1 and gains flying until end of turn if it doesn't have flying.
> -2: Until the beginning of your next turn, instants and sorceries you cast cost 1 less to cast for each creature with flying you control. 
> -5: Search your library for a creature card with flying, put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle your library. 
> 2


This looks like it's secretly a combo card. Make a few flying tokens and all your spells on the combo turn become really cheap.

If you're actually using it in an aggro deck, it doesn't have any independent board presence, can't defend itself and doesn't replace itself. She gets one jump in, then usually dies to a counterattack - not worth three mana.


*Spoiler:  Unrelenting Fervor*
Show





> Unrelenting Fervor R
> Sorcery - U
> Put a haste counter on target creature you control. It gains +X/+0 until end of turn where X is the number of creatures you control with haste. 
> Retrace


Haste tribal?

In order to make this worthwhile as a pump spell, you need multiple retraces or a deck with 16+ haste creatures. That's achievable, although if you build around the +X/+0 your haste-granting has fewer targets.

The ability to burn several lands to pump one creature really sells the design. With some haste on the table already, playing an evasive creature and spending multiple retraces on it yields a giant sucker punch.


*Spoiler: Goblin Pile-Oner*
Show






> Goblin Pile-Oner 1R
> Creature - Goblin (R)
> Whenever another creature deals combat damage to a player or a creature, Goblin Pile-Oner deals X damage to that player or creature where X is the difference between that creature's power and toughness _(e.g. a creature with 3 power and 1 toughness deals damage to a player, Goblin Pile-Oner will deal 2 damage to that player)._ 
> 2/1


Disqualified for not being a noncreature spell. 



*Spoiler: winner*
Show


Tom the Mime with Unrelenting Fervor

----------


## Tom the Mime

I made the one before this one so I'll open up making the challenge to whoever posts next.

----------


## Quiddle

Sure I'll bite. Make me a card for one of the colleges (ie two color pairs) not seen in Strixhaven! The card should mechanically and stylistically feel appropriate for the plane. If it fits storywise, great.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Daxyn Multimage* 2UB
Creature- Merfolk Wizard (U)
_Magecraft_- Whenever you cast or copy an instant or sorcery spell, choose lifelink, menace, hexproof, or flying. If Daxyn Multimage does not have a counter of the chosen type, put a counter of that type on it.
_"At the end of the day, you're the only one who decides what you're capable of."_
3/3

My idea for a blue-black college: psychology students who believe in the unlimited potential of each individual. They have a Voltron style of play, buffing up a single creature.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: List for thought organization*
Show

Colors
Name
Subject
Token
Note

UR
Prismari
Art/Music
4/4 Elemental
Big, splashy spells

RW
Lorehold
History/Archaeology
3/2 Spirit
Graveyard recursion

WB
Silverquill
Language/Literature
2/1 Inkling
Fliers with counters

BG
Witherbloom
Medicine/Zoology
1/1 Pest
Life gain

GU
Quandrix
Math/Biology
0/0 Fractal
Ramp and card draw

UW
<Azorius?>
Civil Engineering
2/2 Golem
Artifacts

WG
<Selesnya?>
Hospitality/Security
0/2 Plant
Fogs and Removal

GR
<Gruul?>
Geology/Geography
3/3 Land
Landfall

RB
<Rakdos?>
Theology
3/6 Avatar?
Secretly the Oriq cult

BU
Daxyn
Psychology
1/1 Nightmare
Discard/Shadow





Horror Summoning - 3(r/b)(r/b)
_It's a Hydralisk. I mean a Mage Hunter. I mean a big angry porcupine-scorpion thing._
Sorcery - Lesson C
Create a 3/4 red and black Horror creature token with Menace.
_When the College of Theology abandoned Strixhaven to form the Oriq, that hardly meant the end of their studies._

----------


## Personification

So, the Vorthos of me requires that I point out that due to the worldbuilding of Arcavios, allied color colleges don't really make sense, but I also understand the point of the prompt.

Part of the point of Stryxhaven is using the color pairs in a way that they aren't often used, especially in a way different to Ravnica. For that reason, I am going to say that WU are neither skies nor control, but agro/tempo, with lots of blue bounce to clear the way for white aggro. I agree with Dr.Gunsforhands about them being engineers, though I would go with general engineering, not just civil engineering, and therefore artifacts would definitely be the subtheme.

*Early Prototype* 4WU
Artifact Creature - Construct U
You may tap an untapped artifact you control rather than pay 1 when paying this spells mana cost.
Vigilance
When ~ enters the battlefield, you may return target nonland permanent to its owners hand.
(Mechania watermark)
3/3
_...and waterproof! While not built with any specific applications in mind, we believe many will be found, and have already started considering potential uses in search-and-rescue operations after..._

----------


## mystic1110

Professor Estrid's Final XGW
Instant - Lesson (R)
Mill X cards. Return all non-Aura enchantment cards with a converted mana cost of X or less from your graveyard to the battlefield, then do the same for Aura cards with a converted mana cost of X or less.
_Where the hell are all these new professor's coming from?_

----------


## ben-zayb

> Sure I'll bite. Make me a card for one of the colleges (ie two color pairs) not seen in Strixhaven! The card should mechanically and stylistically feel appropriate for the plane. If it fits storywise, great.


Can we stray off the main "instant and sorcery matters" theme with the magecraft mechanics, or should that be taken into account?

----------


## Quiddle

Your cards will be considered as if they were being printed into an extended Strixhaven set, but Strixhaven already has other draft archetypes besides spells matter! Long way of saying do whatever you would like!

----------


## Misothene

Gorgias, Dean of Indulgence 2RR
Legendary Creature- Elephant Shaman R
When Gorgias enters the battlefield, create two Food tokens.
Whenever a creature you control attacks, you may sacrifice a Food. If you do, that creature gets +2/+0 and trample until end of turn.
3/4
///////////////
Viriba, Dean of Nutrition 3GG
Legendary Creature- Bear Druid R
At the beginning of your upkeep, create a Food token.
Whenever you sacrifice a Food, put a +1/+1 counter on up to one target creature.
4/5

----------


## Laughing Dog

> *Early Prototype* 4WB
> Artifact Creature - Construct U
> You may tap an untapped artifact you control rather than pay 1 when paying this spells mana cost.
> Vigilance
> When ~ enters the battlefield, you may return target nonland permanent to its owners hand.
> (Mechania watermark)
> 3/3
> _...and waterproof! While not built with any specific applications in mind, we believe many will be found, and have already started considering potential uses in search-and-rescue operations after..._


Psst... Personification!  I think you meant it to be White-blUe, not White-Black.

----------


## Personification

> Psst... Personification!  I think you meant it to be White-blUe, not White-Black.


GARFIELD!!!!!


Yeah, fixing it.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Quouos, Dean of Integration* 1U
Legendary Creature - Cat Wizard R
Whenever you look at one or more cards from a library, tap or untap target creature.
1U,T: Each player reveals the top card of their library. You may exile one of the revealed cards and put a source counter on it.
2/1
///
*Prospero, Dean of Collaboration* 2W
Legendary Creature - Dog Cleric R
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may exile target creature or planeswalker and put a source counter on it. Its owner may cast it from exile.
Creatures you control get +1/+1 for each card exiled with a source counter on it.
3/3

Cloudweave: College of Infokinetics
Mascot: white and blue 2/2 Avatar creature with "Whenever this creature attacks, scry 1."
Themes are "exiled cards matter" and "looking at library matters"
In a nutshell, think of altruistic Dimir with internet: transformation and management of arcane knowledge for practical advances in society. IRL equivalent mainly covers degrees such as Education, Engineering, Data Science, Informatics, and Library Studies.

----------


## Necroticplague

Thesis Summons 2BR
Creature-Fiend
Flying, Trample
Claw Out 3 (_As an additional cost to play this, sacrifice three permanents that share a type with this card. You may play this card from your graveyard_).
"When the competition for scholarships gets cutthroat amount grad students, things get *very* cutthroat."
5/5

Rakdos Aristocrats theme-uses cheaply revived fodder to fuel 'when X dies' triggers by being sacrificed en-massed to more expensively revived things-only to repeat the process.

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: mythmonster2*
Show

Daxyn Multimage 2UB
Creature- Merfolk Wizard (U)
Magecraft- Whenever you cast or copy an instant or sorcery spell, choose lifelink, menace, hexproof, or flying. If Daxyn Multimage does not have a counter of the chosen type, put a counter of that type on it.
"At the end of the day, you're the only one who decides what you're capable of."
3/3

This is a strong uncommon that will take over limited games but has to power up first. I like a lot of whats going on here but am not sure how I feel about tracking agility counters in Strixhaven.

*Spoiler: Dr Guns4hands*
Show

Horror Summoning - 3(r/b)(r/b)
It's a Hydralisk. I mean a Mage Hunter. I mean a big angry porcupine-scorpion thing.
Sorcery - Lesson C
Create a 3/4 red and black Horror creature token with Menace.
When the College of Theology abandoned Strixhaven to form the Oriq, that hardly meant the end of their studies.

5 mana for a 3/4 menace sounds about right for a lesson. I like the flavor text :)

*Spoiler: personification*
Show

Early Prototype 4WU
Artifact Creature - Construct U
You may tap an untapped artifact you control rather than pay 1 when paying this spells mana cost.
Vigilance
When ~ enters the battlefield, you may return target nonland permanent to its owners hand.
(Mechania watermark)
3/3
...and waterproof! While not built with any specific applications in mind, we believe many will be found, and have already started considering potential uses in search-and-rescue operations after...


The way this agility is written I believe means you can only pay for one with an artifact so you are still hard paying the other 3UW. I like UW being engineers thats a fresh take on the color pair! 3/3 vigilance and bounce makes this a very solid tempo play but I think the cost is appropriate. I would have liked to see a slightly more unique effect on this card but you've managed to make something with a decent amount of text that still is easily understandable(aka not questing beast). gj!


*Spoiler: mystic1110*
Show

Professor Estrid's Final XGW
Instant - Lesson (R)
Mill X cards. Return all non-Aura enchantment cards with a converted mana cost of X or less from your graveyard to the battlefield, then do the same for Aura cards with a converted mana cost of X or less.
Where the hell are all these new professor's coming from?


My biggest gripe with this one is that a Final doesn't really feel like a lesson to me. The lessons that have been printed are all teaching something while this card is explicitly a test. Having a mill and res effect does seem like it could be in GW though and would lead to an interesting color pair identity. 


*Spoiler: Misothene*
Show

Gorgias, Dean of Indulgence 2RR
Legendary Creature- Elephant Shaman R
When Gorgias enters the battlefield, create two Food tokens.
Whenever a creature you control attacks, you may sacrifice a Food. If you do, that creature gets +2/+0 and trample until end of turn.
3/4
///////////////
Viriba, Dean of Nutrition 3GG
Legendary Creature- Bear Druid R
At the beginning of your upkeep, create a Food token.
Whenever you sacrifice a Food, put a +1/+1 counter on up to one target creature.
4/5


Food tokens! I enjoyed the typelines that you decided on, very fun. Having GR be the cooking college was a creative idea that pays off in your two deans. I think that your professors are well costed and distinct while still operating in a similar zone. gj!


*Spoiler: ben-zyb*
Show

Quouos, Dean of Integration 1U
Legendary Creature - Cat Wizard R
Whenever you look at one or more cards from a library, tap or untap target creature.
1U,T: Each player reveals the top card of their library. You may exile one of the revealed cards and put a source counter on it.
2/1
///
Prospero, Dean of Collaboration 2W
Legendary Creature - Dog Cleric R
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may exile target creature or planeswalker and put a source counter on it. Its owner may cast it from exile.
Creatures you control get +1/+1 for each card exiled with a source counter on it.
3/3

Cats integrate, dogs collaborate - i like it. I believe there are cards that let you look at the top card of your library whenever you want is that a two card infinite? Have untaps like that are probably okay for most other effects though. The dog dean is strong enough to be a stand alone card. They both provide a return target creature to "hand" effect each turn and usually an anthem. I like whats going on here but the two cards seem a little to different and a touch over tuned. 



*Spoiler: necroticplauge*
Show

Thesis Summons 2BR
Creature-Fiend
Flying, Trample
Claw Out 3 (As an additional cost to play this, sacrifice three permanents that share a type with this card. You may play this card from your graveyard).
"When the competition for scholarships gets cutthroat amount grad students, things get very cutthroat."
5/5


I think that this could possibly cost one less mana. Claw Out 3 is brutal and you'll usually have to sac three lands to make this hit the board. I think the card is well named for Strixhaven and the flavor is on point.




*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Misothene with Gorgias, Dean of Indulgence & Viriba, Dean of Nutrition

Runners up were personification and Dr Gunsforhands

thanks for the cards everyone, I had a good time judging this batch

----------


## Misothene

Thanks for the selection! Culinary arts was the best thought I had of how to illustrate a conflict between one of the allied pairs.

For the next challenge, I'd like to celebrate some of Strixhaven's creature type diversity. So, make an *enemy-colored card with one of the following creature types:
Bear,
Bird,
Elephant,
Frog,
Lizard.*

These don't need to be set on Strixhaven, and they don't have to be anthropomorphic. I would like to see at least one of these in the type line, so Changeling isn't sufficient. You can mix and match if you please, so if you have a great idea for a Bear Bird or Elephant Lizard, be my guest. 

For reference, the "enemy" color pairs are WB, WR, UR, UG and BG.

----------


## Necroticplague

Misbegotten Experiment 2UUGG
Creature-Frog Lizard Horror R
Trample
When Misbegotten Experiment enters the battlefield, exile all creatures that have a creature type Misbegotten Experiment does not have with a materials counter on them. 
Misbegotten Experiment has power and toughness equal to one greater than the amount of creatures types it has, and has the types of all non-changeling creature cards in exile with material counters on them.
_"Xe never thought xe'd see the day, but xe finally had: attempts at pushing krasis capabilities further had officially gone too far."_
*+1/*+1

----------


## ben-zayb

*Salamastodon* 2WR
Creature - Lizard Elephant U
At the beginning of your upkeep, put a +1/+1 counter on ~ if the number of +1/+1 counters on it is less than two.
2R, Remove a +1/+1 counter on ~: ~ deals 2 damage to target creature that dealt damage to it this turn.
_Fun fact: It can launch its massive tusks as a defense mechanism. Not-so-fun fact: Your provocation is now triggering that mechanism._
3/3

----------


## Tom the Mime

A bird bear you say? Couldn't resist. 

Voracious Owlbear 2UG
Creature - Bird Bear U
Trample
Whenever ~ deals combat damage to a player, put a +1/+1 counter on it
_"I know what it looks like but we actually didn't make this one. It was like that when we got here." - Juric, Simic Researcher_
4/3

----------


## mythmonster2

*Pauper Punisher* 2WB
Creature- Elephant Cleric (U)
Vigilance
At the beginning of each end step, if you gained life this turn, choose one:
Each opponent loses 2 lifeCreate a 1/1 white and black Spirit creature token.
_"If you can't pay the tithe in gold, you'll pay with your body."_
3/3

----------


## Personification

*Lizrog Skinshedder* UG
Creature - Lizard Frog Shapeshifter M
G: Until end of turn, ~ becomes a bear in addition to its other types and gains vigilance and trample.
U: Until end of turn, ~ becomes a bird in addition to its other types and gains flying.
6: Until end of turn, ~ becomes an elephant in addition to its other types and has base power and toughness 8/8.
2/2

----------


## mystic1110

Bael's Chosen 2BG
Creature - Frog Demon (R)
When Bael's Chosen attacks exile cards from the top of your library until you exile a land card.
You may play an additional land from exile on each of your turns.
Whenever a land card enters the battlefield under your control each player loses 1 life.
3/3

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Basking Geologist - 1W
_They stand on a rocky ridge and look ahead through the oppressive sunlight, having the time of their life while their students pant and sweat in the background._
Creature - Lizard Scout C
Basking Geologist gets +1/+1 as long as you control a basic mountain.
2/2

----------


## Quiddle

Jaggedbeak Imposter 1GB
Creature - Lizard Rogue U
First Strike
Jaggedbeak Imposter is a bird.
Other birds lose flying.
2/3
"Wingrot again? Who's been cleaning the roosts?"

----------


## LastCenturion

Angel's Acolyte -- WR
_{Art: A hawk flies through the clouds, flanked by angels on either side.}_
Creature -- Bird Cleric -- U
Flying, Lifelink, Vigilance
_It joined their flock, then their vanguard._
2/3

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Jaggedbeak Imposter RG
> Creature - Lizard Rogue U
> Jaggedbeak Imposter is a bird.
> Other birds lose flyging.
> 3/2
> "Wingrot again? Who's been cleaning the roosts?"


Just a heads up that these aren't enemy colours.

----------


## Quiddle

Oops, missed that thanks

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Drop Bear* UG
Creature- Bear  C
Flash
_"You dropped bears on their heads.  Who expects that?"
"Anyone from Zendikar."_
2/2

----------


## Misothene

*Spoiler: Necroticplague's Misbegotten Experiment*
Show




> Misbegotten Experiment 2UUGG
> Creature-Frog Lizard Horror R
> Trample
> When Misbegotten Experiment enters the battlefield, exile all creatures that have a creature type Misbegotten Experiment does not have with a materials counter on them. 
> Misbegotten Experiment has power and toughness equal to one greater than the amount of creatures types it has, and has the types of all non-changeling creature cards in exile with material counters on them.
> _"Xe never thought xe'd see the day, but xe finally had: attempts at pushing krasis capabilities further had officially gone too far."_
> *+1/*+1


Very weird, very strong. I don't think this fits in the UG color pie, as (the first time you play it, at least) it exiles almost everything without "transforming" it into anything for your opponent. It's cool that this is kind of a "one-time-use" board wipe, since the second copy wouldn't hit much, but this probably needs to be Sultai. The flavor also seems more Ooze-y since it's absorbing everything into itself.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Salamastadon*
Show




> *Salamastodon* 2WR
> Creature - Lizard Elephant U
> At the beginning of your upkeep, put a +1/+1 counter on ~ if the number of +1/+1 counters on it is less than two.
> 2R, Remove a +1/+1 counter on ~: ~ deals 2 damage to target creature that dealt damage to it this turn.
> _Fun fact: It can launch its massive tusks as a defense mechanism. Not-so-fun fact: Your provocation is now triggering that mechanism._
> 3/3


Interesting flavor, and it matches the creature type well, what with the regenerating of body parts. This would be a strong creature in limited just for the stats, but I'm not sure the ability would play all that well, as I can imagine a lot of players forgetting that activating the ability would reduce its toughness, potentially killing it.



*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's Owlbear*
Show




> Voracious Owlbear 2UG
> Creature - Bird Bear U
> Trample
> Whenever ~ deals combat damage to a player, put a +1/+1 counter on it
> _"I know what it looks like but we actually didn't make this one. It was like that when we got here." - Juric, Simic Researcher_
> 4/3


Weird to have a non-flying bird, but connecting it to the known quantity of owlbears makes it work. This would be a very strong limited 4-drop that would benefit from any number of +1/+1 counter based themes that usually pop up in simic. It is a bit snowball-y, which might feel bad to play against, but isn't super unreasonable and could serve as a signpost uncommon.



*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Pauper Punisher*
Show




> *Pauper Punisher* 2WB
> Creature- Elephant Cleric (U)
> Vigilance
> At the beginning of each end step, if you gained life this turn, choose one:
> Each opponent loses 2 lifeCreate a 1/1 white and black Spirit creature token.
> _"If you can't pay the tithe in gold, you'll pay with your body."_
> 3/3


Usually Orzhov spirit tokens have flying- of course, this gets substantially stronger if it does. Even just one of the options would be a strong enabler for consistent life gain limited strategies, and the body is decent for the cost. Fits in WB well and plays into the "bleeder" strategies typical of Orzhov. Good job overall.



*Spoiler: Personification's Lizrog Skinshedder*
Show




> *Lizrog Skinshedder* UG
> Creature - Lizard Frog Shapeshifter M
> G: Until end of turn, ~ becomes a bear in addition to its other types and gains vigilance and trample.
> U: Until end of turn, ~ becomes a bird in addition to its other types and gains flying.
> 6: Until end of turn, ~ becomes an elephant in addition to its other types and has base power and toughness 8/8.
> 2/2


This is a monster in limited (and in concept), but the mythic rarity gives it mostly constructed applications. 6 is kind of a lot of mana to use for "threat of activation" in standard, but other cards with comparable activated abilities have seen play. Bonus points for getting all 5 creature types onto the card.



*Spoiler: mystic1110's Bael's Chosen*
Show




> Bael's Chosen 2BG
> Creature - Frog Demon (R)
> When Bael's Chosen attacks exile cards from the top of your library until you exile a land card.
> You may play an additional land from exile on each of your turns.
> Whenever a land card enters the battlefield under your control each player loses 1 life.
> 3/3


This is an interesting combination of abilities, and with the right setup can get you the extra land drop right away (e.g. if you've delved away a fetchland). It is an enabler for a Thassa's Oracle/ Laboratory Maniac combo if you only play MDFC lands, but it wouldn't be the first thing to do that.



*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands's Basking Geologist*
Show




> Basking Geologist - 1W
> _They stand on a rocky ridge and look ahead through the oppressive sunlight, having the time of their life while their students pant and sweat in the background._
> Creature - Lizard Scout C
> Basking Geologist gets +1/+1 as long as you control a basic mountain.
> 2/2


This goes to the margins of the definition of "multicolored," but it's a balanced, functional common that has really good concepting. Nice.



*Spoiler: Quiddle's Jaggedbeak Impostor*
Show




> Jaggedbeak Imposter 1GB
> Creature - Lizard Rogue U
> First Strike
> Jaggedbeak Imposter is a bird.
> Other birds lose flying.
> 2/3
> "Wingrot again? Who's been cleaning the roosts?"


I'm guessing putting the bird type in rules text rather than the type line is important to sell the "impostor" thing. The concept works flavorfully, but the mechanical result is a decent body that is a weird, very narrow hoser. 



*Spoiler: LastCenturion's Angel's Acolyte*
Show




> Angel's Acolyte -- WR
> _{Art: A hawk flies through the clouds, flanked by angels on either side.}_
> Creature -- Bird Cleric -- U
> Flying, Lifelink, Vigilance
> _It joined their flock, then their vanguard._
> 2/3


This is an extremely powerful limited card- pushing a bit above where the signpost uncommons typically are, and it's in the colors most likely to have some +1/+1 counters, auras, or equipment to maximize it. It could probably be punched up to 3 or even 4 mana and still be good.



*Spoiler: Laughing Dog's Drop Bear*
Show




> *Drop Bear* UG
> Creature- Bear  C
> Flash
> _"You dropped bears on their heads.  Who expects that?"
> "Anyone from Zendikar."_
> 2/2


Well, it sure is a bear. They've printed this for 1G as Ashcoat Bear, so unfortunately it just compares unfavorably to that. 



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Lots of good entries, but I'll give this one to *mystic1110*. Runners up would be mythmonster2 and Dr.Gunsforhands.

----------


## mystic1110

Thank you for the Judgement!

Next Challenge:

*Make a Non-Legendary Creature with a Converted Mana Cost of 8 or More*

----------


## Quiddle

Snickering Soulreaver 7BB
Creature Demon U
Betrayal BB(You can cast this creature for its betrayal cost, if you do it enters the battlefield under an opponent's control.)
9/9
_Trust no fiend_


*Spoiler: Other thoughts*
Show



Demon of the First Pact 6BB
Creature - Demon R
Flying
Reveal Demon of the First Pact, Discard a card: Add B, use this mana only to cast demon creatures.
7/8

----------


## ben-zayb

Perfect Storm 4UURR
Creature - Elemental R
Flash, Trample
When you cast this spell, copy it for each other spell that was cast before it this turn.
6/6

----------


## LastCenturion

> Perfect Storm 4UURR
> Creature - Elemental R
> Flash, Trample
> When you cast this spell, copy it for each other spell that was cast before it this turn.
> 6/6


So I haven't played much Magic in the past year or so and somehow missed that copying permanent spells is totally a thing now. Neat.

*Spoiler: EDIT I'M WRONG I'M SORRY PLEASE FORGIVE ME*
Show

Just FYI copying creature spells isn't a thing. You can copy permanents or copy instants/sorceries, but the rules have yet to spell out how a copied permanent spell would work, pun fully intended.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Sagacious Cephalopod* - 6UU
_A merfolk explorer looks in wonder at what appears to be a veritable museum of sunken artifacts. An enormous octopus clings to the ceiling, camouflaged. You only know it's there because it opened one eye to watch the foreground character while they're not looking. Now that you see it, you can kind of tell how it's worked its bulk into the architecture._
Creature - Octopus R
Reveal this card from your hand: Your maximum hand size becomes 8 until end of turn.
This card has Flash as long as you have exactly 8 cards in hand.
Sagacious Cephalopod can't be blocked.
8/8

----------


## Personification

*Elvish Party Seekers* 8G
_Art: An image containing seven elves._
Creature - Elf Scout C
~ costs 1 less to cast for each creature you control.
7/7
_They gather at the gatherings._

----------


## Necroticplague

Perfection 4(R/U)(R/U)(R/U)(R/U)
Creature-Avatar M
Hexproof
All instants and sorceries your cast have Storm and Buyback 0. 
5/5
//
Practice U/R
Instant-Arcane Adventure 
Return this spell to it's owner's hand.

----------


## Personification

> 4(R/U)(R/U)(R/U)(R/U) Aetherflux Calamity
> Creature-Avatar
> Hexproof
> All spells your cast have Storm and Buyback 1. 
> 5/5
> //
> Practice
> Instant-Arcane Adventure U/R
> Return this spell to it's owner's hand.


You forgot the M next to the typeline.

----------


## Quiddle

Sagacious Cephalopod costs 4 less to cast if you have exactly 8 cards in hand.

So to cast a card you put it on the stack then pay any costs so you need 8 other cards in hand to cast this for its discount. For clarity maybe say 8 other cards in the ability?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Teferi's Titan 6UU
Creature - Giant M
Phasing
Whenever ~ enters the battlefield or attacks, take an extra turn after this one.
If ~ would be put into your graveyard from anywhere, shuffle it into your library instead
6/6

Changed from being unable to attack during extra turns to giving it phasing, which aligns it more with Teferi while also meaning that it still can't attack during its own extra turns because it will be phased out.




> So I haven't played much Magic in the past year or so and somehow missed that copying permanent spells is totally a thing now. Neat.
> 
> *Spoiler: EDIT I'M WRONG I'M SORRY PLEASE FORGIVE ME*
> Show
> 
> Just FYI copying creature spells isn't a thing. You can copy permanents or copy instants/sorceries, but the rules have yet to spell out how a copied permanent spell would work, pun fully intended.


Krosan Adaption from Mystery Boosters more or less lays out how copying permanents spell as being cast would work with Krosan Adaptation (storm on an aura).





> 4(R/U)(R/U)(R/U)(R/U) Aetherflux Calamity
> Creature-Avatar
> Hexproof
> All spells your cast have Storm and Buyback 1. 
> 5/5
> //
> Practice
> Instant-Arcane Adventure U/R
> Return this spell to it's owner's hand.


Krosan Adaptation provides an outline for permanents with storm but buyback on permanents doesn't really work. Are you trying to put it back into your hand instead of resolving and being put on the field or when it would eventually go to your graveyard, it goes to your hand instead?

----------


## ~Corvus~

> Make a Non-Legendary Creature with a Converted Mana Cost of 8 or More


Ravenous Blood-Titan 4BBRR
_[Art - a vaguely humanoid creature made of assembled limbs fused together with bloody wire. Instead of a head, it has a centralized stalk with a jagged, misshapen maw followed by a stump set with numerous eyes.]_

Creature - Giant Demon  R

X, sacrifice X creatures and pay X life: Monstrosity X _(If this creature isn't monstrous, put X +1/+1 counters on it and it becomes monstrous.)_
When Ravenous Blood-Titan becomes monstrous, you may choose up to X non-legendary creatures and exile them. 

Intimidate_(This creature can't be blocked except by artifact creatures and/or creatures that share a color with it.)_, Menace _(This creature can't be blocked except by two or more creatures.)_
Sacrifice 2 lands: Ravenous Blood-Titan gains +3/+0 and Trample until end of turn.

10/6

----------


## mythmonster2

*Cavalier of Silence* 2WWWBBB
Creature- Elemental Knight (MR)
First Strike
When Cavalier of Silence enters the battlefield, exile up to two target permanents.
When Cavalier of Silence dies, for each opponent, choose a card in exile that that opponent owns. That card's owner loses life equal to its mana value, and you gain that much life.
7/7

----------


## Personification

> Ravenous Blood-Titan X4BBRR
> _[Art - a vaguely humanoid creature made of assembled limbs fused together with bloody wire. Instead of a head, it has a centralized stalk with many eyes.]_
> 
> Creature - Giant Demon
> 
> When Ravenous Blood-Titan enters the battlefield, you may sacrifice X creatures you control and sacrifice X life. If you do, you may exile up to X number of non-legendary creatures from the battlefield. 
> Intimidate_(This creature can't be blocked except by artifact creatures and/or creatures that share a color with it.)_, Menace _(This creature can't be blocked except by two or more creatures.)_
> 
> Sacrifice 2 lands: Ravenous Blood-Titan gains +3/+0 and Trample until end of turn.
> ...


Just FYI, you pay life, you don't sacrifice it, and I think that you don't need "number of" or "from the battlefield" in the second sentence, though you probably need the word "target".

----------


## Bucky

Avatar of Unity  6WW
Creature - Avatar   R
Affinity for Clerics (This spell costs 1 less to cast for each Cleric you control)
Creatures you control have Vigilance.
Whenever all your creatures attack or block, they get +2/+2 until end of turn.
6/7

----------


## ~Corvus~

> though you probably need the word "target".


I like the suggestions, thanks! I like the idea that the presence of this horrific creature just causes other creatures, especially when an extra-terrible horrific sacrifice has been made to bring it into existence, simply causes other creatures to cease to exist.

Edit: Oh, your suggestion got even better! thanks again!

----------


## Personification

> Ravenous Blood-Titan 4BBRR
> _[Art - a vaguely humanoid creature made of assembled limbs fused together with bloody wire. Instead of a head, it has a centralized stalk with a jagged, misshapen maw followed by a stump set with numerous eyes.]_
> 
> Creature - Giant Demon  R
> 
> X, sacrifice X creatures and pay X life: Monstrosity _(If this creature isn't monstrous, put X +1/+1 counters on it and it becomes monstrous.)_
> When Ravenous Blood-Titan becomes monstrous, you may choose up to X non-legendary creatures and exile them. 
> 
> Intimidate_(This creature can't be blocked except by artifact creatures and/or creatures that share a color with it.)_, Menace _(This creature can't be blocked except by two or more creatures.)_
> ...


Sorry, one last thing. I think you forgot to add the X after Monstrosity to designate the number of counters it gets.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Grand Horde of Beasts* 6GG
Creature- Beast R
When ~ enters the battlefield, if ~ is not a token create X token copies of ~, where X is the total amount of green mana spent to cast ~.
4/4

----------


## Quiddle

Judgement?

----------


## mystic1110

Sorry - delayed - will get it up tonight

----------


## mystic1110

Again, sorry for the late judgement everyone IRL has been a slog.

*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Snickering Soulreaver 7BB
> Creature Demon U
> Betrayal BB(You can cast this creature for its betrayal cost, if you do it enters the battlefield under an opponent's control.)
> 9/9
> _Trust no fiend_


This is fine for a 9 cmc 9/9 but the betrayal effect in a vacuum doesnt tell me much either in balance or how it plays. 


*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show




> Perfect Storm 4UURR
> Creature - Elemental R
> Flash, Trample
> When you cast this spell, copy it for each other spell that was cast before it this turn.
> 6/6


Not sure how I would word it  but I dont think it would be like this? Might have to create Tokens? Regardless I know what you are trying to do with it. And 8 mana for a 6/6 non haste storm card seems fine to me.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show




> *Sagacious Cephalopod* - 6UU
> _A merfolk explorer looks in wonder at what appears to be a veritable museum of sunken artifacts. An enormous octopus clings to the ceiling, camouflaged. You only know it's there because it opened one eye to watch the foreground character while they're not looking. Now that you see it, you can kind of tell how it's worked its bulk into the architecture._
> Creature - Octopus R
> Reveal this card from your hand: Your maximum hand size becomes 8 until end of turn.
> This card has Flash as long as you have exactly 8 cards in hand.
> Sagacious Cephalopod can't be blocked.
> 8/8


Not sure how this is supposed to work? At best you play an instant draw spell end of opponents turn putting you above 8, reveal this, and then cast it for 8? Seems like its supposed to be a blue finisher but the effect is so narrow not sure it is worth it.


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> *Elvish Party Seekers* 8G
> _Art: An image containing seven elves._
> Creature - Elf Scout C
> ~ costs 1 less to cast for each creature you control.
> 7/7
> _They gather at the gatherings._


The only thing I dont like about this card is that it doesnt really make sense to me for an elf to be a 7/7. I know this is supposed to be seven elves but just dont like that aspect of the fluff to mechanics transition. Otherwise its a good common.


*Spoiler: Necroticplague*
Show




> Perfection 4(R/U)(R/U)(R/U)(R/U)
> Creature-Avatar M
> Hexproof
> All instants and sorceries your cast have Storm and Buyback 0. 
> 5/5
> //
> Practice U/R
> Instant-Arcane Adventure 
> Return this spell to it's owner's hand.


Practice seems like it would lead to trouble with storm spells on its own  still mana intensive. Not sure why it is an arcane spell? As for perfection  well storm and buyback 0 means that if you untap with this you should just win on the spot right? 


*Spoiler: Tom the Mime*
Show




> Teferi's Titan 6UU
> Creature - Giant M
> Phasing
> Whenever ~ enters the battlefield or attacks, take an extra turn after this one.
> If ~ would be put into your graveyard from anywhere, shuffle it into your library instead
> 6/6


I may be out of the phasing loop but Im assuming it doesnt count as entering the battlefield? That said . . . lets say you S&T it out. You have another turn and on that turn the Titan doesnt exist. You take that turn like normal and then pass  your opponent gets a turn and then you get . . . two more turns and so on. So its 2 you 1 opponent. That seems broken to me  but I guess if youre cheating him out there are other broken things you can do.


*Spoiler: Corvus*
Show




> Ravenous Blood-Titan 4BBRR
> _[Art - a vaguely humanoid creature made of assembled limbs fused together with bloody wire. Instead of a head, it has a centralized stalk with a jagged, misshapen maw followed by a stump set with numerous eyes.]_
> Creature - Giant Demon  R
> X, sacrifice X creatures and pay X life: Monstrosity X _(If this creature isn't monstrous, put X +1/+1 counters on it and it becomes monstrous.)_
> When Ravenous Blood-Titan becomes monstrous, you may choose up to X non-legendary creatures and exile them. 
> Intimidate_(This creature can't be blocked except by artifact creatures and/or creatures that share a color with it.)_, Menace _(This creature can't be blocked except by two or more creatures.)_
> Sacrifice 2 lands: Ravenous Blood-Titan gains +3/+0 and Trample until end of turn.
> 10/6


So many abilities! In the grand scheme of things though I think its fine but honestly this seems like a legendary creature that was converted into a non-legendary. Ignoring that though  its main ability seems to be: 1: sacrifice a creature, exile target creature  which is strong but okay. The land sacrifice and multiple evasion with the monstrous makes this a untap win card. 


*Spoiler: mythmonster2*
Show




> *Cavalier of Silence* 2WWWBBB
> Creature- Elemental Knight (MR)
> First Strike
> When Cavalier of Silence enters the battlefield, exile up to two target permanents.
> When Cavalier of Silence dies, for each opponent, choose a card in exile that that opponent owns. That card's owner loses life equal to its mana value, and you gain that much life.
> 7/7


People will love to cheat this into play just for the first ability. The dies trigger is just gravy.


*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show




> Avatar of Unity  6WW
> Creature - Avatar   R
> Affinity for Clerics (This spell costs 1 less to cast for each Cleric you control)
> Creatures you control have Vigilance.
> Whenever all your creatures attack or block, they get +2/+2 until end of turn.
> 6/7


I like this use of tribal affinity  I wonder if there is a cleric deck that will want to use this? This can probably come out turn 4 if you spam clerics and you can attack with around 12 power then. Powerful effect.


*Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
Show




> *Grand Horde of Beasts* 6GG
> Creature- Beast R
> When ~ enters the battlefield, if ~ is not a token create X token copies of ~, where X is the total amount of green mana spent to cast ~.
> 4/4


This is a clever card  you cant cheat it into play and expect it to be good  but if you hard cast it youre probably getting around 20 power on the board. Well done.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Laughing Dog with Grand Horde of Beasts

----------


## Tom the Mime

> I may be out of the phasing loop but Im assuming it doesnt count as entering the battlefield? That said . . . lets say you S&T it out. You have another turn and on that turn the Titan doesnt exist. You take that turn like normal and then pass  your opponent gets a turn and then you get . . . two more turns and so on. So its 2 you 1 opponent. That seems broken to me  but I guess if youre cheating him out there are other broken things you can do.


That is indeed how phasing works. It's basically a souped up Medomai the Ageless for costing 2 more. The thing with 8 drops is they basically either need an inherent way to make themselves cheaper (like the affinity ones) or boil down to "deal with this now or you lose". Saying something is broken if you show and tell it out, especially if cautions are taken against reanimation, says much less about how the card is broken and much more about how show and tell can be.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Wait, I won?
This weeks challenge then is:
*A card that works better if you don't cheat it out.*

----------


## ~Corvus~

Well done laughing dog!

----------


## Tom the Mime

I forsee a good number of cast triggers and X in cmc.

Hybrid Vigour 2G
Enchantment U
Sunburst
1, Remove a charge counter from ~: Creature spells you cast this turn gain Sunburst

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Mr. Demon - 3BB
Creature - Demon R
When Mr. Demon enters the battlefield, if you cast it from your hand, target opponent gains control of it.
Flying
At the beginning of your upkeep, Mr. Demon deals 5 damage to you.
5/5

----------


## ben-zayb

Super Sentry 4W
Creature - Human Mutant U
Flash, Flying
~ can block any number of creatures.
3/5
//
Save the Day 1W
Instant - Adventure
Prevent all combat damage that would be dealt this turn.

----------


## Personification

*Cageneck Hydra* XGW
_[The hydra's necks are woven together into a wicker-ball-like structure, within which you can see a hapless knight. The heads are hissing defensively at the viewer.]_
Creature - Hydra R
~ enter the battlefield with X +1/+1 counters on it.
When ~ enters the battlefield, exile target nonland permanent with mana value X or less until ~ leaves the battlefield.
When ~ dies, you gain life equal to its power.
0/0

----------


## mythmonster2

*Reena, the Unconquered* W
Legendary Creature- Human Knight (U)
Vigilance
When Reena, the Unconquered enters the battlefield, create X 1/1 white Soldier creature tokens, where X is the amount of mana spent to cast it.
Partner
1/1

----------


## Necroticplague

By Powers Combined 2WUG
Legendary Artifact Enchantment -R
Sunburst
You may cast By Powers Combined from the battlefield.
Counters remain on By Powers Combined as it moves between the stack and the battlefield.
Whenever a creature you control attacks or blocks alone, it gets +X/+X and trample, where X is the amount of charge counters on this card.

----------


## Bucky

Ivory Elder  3W
Creature - Elephant Monk   C
_Primacy_ - When Ivory Elder Arrives, if it was the first spell you cast this turn, put two +1/+1 counters on another target Monk you control.
2/4


Arrives would be a keyword (not yet existing) for Enters the Battlefield

----------


## mystic1110

Leyline of Infidelity 2RB
Enchantment 
If Leyline of Infidelity is in your opening hand, you may begin the game with it on the battlefield.
At the beginning of each players turn that player may discard a card, if they do then that player gains control of target creature until end of turn and untaps that creature. If that player controls four or more lands, then that creature gains haste until end of turn.

----------


## Quiddle

Urza's Juggernaut 7
Artifact Creature - Juggernaut R
When you cast Urza's Juggernaut untap up to 3 target lands you control.
Indestructible
Urza's Juggernaut must attack each turn if able.
7/7
_Lets see Mishra top that!_

----------


## Personification

> Ivory Elder  2WW
> Creature - Elephant Monk   C
> Primacy - When Ivory Elder Arrives, if it was the first spell you cast this turn, put two +1/+1 counters on another target Monk you control.
> 3/3
> 
> 
> Arrives would be a keyword for Enters the Battlefield


Nitpick, assuming Primacy is an ability word like Landfall and Magecraft it should be italicized.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Wait, is Arrives actually the new keyword for Enters the Battlefield now? That seems like important news and I'm not sure how I missed it if so.

----------


## Misothene

> Wait, is Arrives actually the new keyword for Enters the Battlefield now? That seems like important news and I'm not sure how I missed it if so.


No- that seems to be a choice made by Bucky.




> Mr. Demon - 3BB
> Creature - Demon R
> If you cast Mr. Demon from your hand, it enters the battlefield under target opponent's control.
> Flying
> At the beginning of your upkeep, Mr. Demon deals 5 damage to you.
> 5/5


I don't think that first ability should use "target" as it's not something that goes on the stack; I think it would be worded something like "As this enters the battlefield, if you cast it from your hand, choose an opponent. This enters the battlefield under that player's control."

----------


## Personification

> No- that seems to be a choice made by Bucky.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that first ability should use "target" as it's not something that goes on the stack; I think it would be worded something like "As this enters the battlefield, if you cast it from your hand, choose an opponent. This enters the battlefield under that player's control."


Probably not relevant to the design discussion, but does anybody more well-versed in the rules than me know what would happen if, as worded, someone wanted to cast it and there were no legal targets? Is it uncastable, does it fizzle, or does it just enter under the caster's control?

----------


## Bucky

> Nitpick, assuming Primacy is an ability word like Landfall and Magecraft it should be italicized.


Fixed, thanks.

----------


## Ninjaman

Irilos, Baleful Flame - XR
Legendary Creature - Elemental
Irilos enters the battlefield with X +1/+1 counters on it.
Whenever you cast a red spell, put a +1/+1 counter on Irilos.
Remove five +1/+1 counters from Irilos: Irilos deals 5 damage to any target.
0/0

----------


## LastCenturion

> Probably not relevant to the design discussion, but does anybody more well-versed in the rules than me know what would happen if, as worded, someone wanted to cast it and there were no legal targets? Is it uncastable, does it fizzle, or does it just enter under the caster's control?


In the grammar of MtG card design, it doesn't work. Like, if I gave you a cookie recipe that said "Stir in chopped flour one cup of banana two halves, bake for 350 minutes at 20 degrees. It's not that you can't figure out what it means, but trying to follow it as written is a headache that doesn't quite work. My best guess is that it would fail to enter under anybody's control if all opponents had hexproof.

The fix I'd recommend is "If you cast ~ from your hand, it enters the battlefield under the control of an opponent of your choice." Half of this wording is used on Xantcha, Sleeper Agent, a card that I think shares the same intent and process.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

It was easy enough to fix. Nothing about Mr. Demon hinged on him never speaking with you before going to beat up your opponent from within their ranks.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Laughing Dog

Last call for submissions and edits!  About this time tomorrow I'll begin judging, and that might take a day or two.

Edit: Contest Closed.  Judgement has begun.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Judgement is passed.
*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's Hybrid Vigour*
Show




> I forsee a good number of cast triggers and X in cmc.
> 
> Hybrid Vigour 2G
> Enchantment U
> Sunburst
> 1, Remove a charge counter from ~: Creature spells you cast this turn gain Sunburst


So I had to go look up Sunburst to make sure it did what I thought it did.  3 mana for an enchantment that can be used up to three times (sans modified casting cost) to put upwards of 5 +1/+1 counters on your your creatures.  Not bad.  Could be useful in a counters matter commander deck.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands' Mr. Demon*
Show




> Mr. Demon - 3BB
> Creature - Demon R
> When Mr. Demon enters the battlefield, if you cast it from your hand, target opponent gains control of it.
> Flying
> At the beginning of your upkeep, Mr. Demon deals 5 damage to you.
> 5/5


This is a fairly good idea.  Cast from hand, assuming a vacuum, this will kill your opponent before it can kill you.  This seems like it would work best in a white black deck, as you could pacify it the next turn.  If Mr. Demon winds up under your control, give him Lifelink to negate the 5 damage at upkeep.  (For extra fun, also slap Light of Promise onto Mr. Demon.)  Nitpick:  Mono-Black really doesn't get 5/5s with evasion for 5, even with downside, at rare.  Maybe lower the toughness a hair?


*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Super Sentry*
Show




> Super Sentry 4W
> Creature - Human Mutant U
> Flash, Flying
> ~ can block any number of creatures.
> 3/5
> //
> Save the Day 1W
> Instant - Adventure
> Prevent all combat damage that would be dealt this turn.


Look! Up in the sky!  Is it a bird?  Is it an Ornithopter?  No, it's Super Sentry! :Small Big Grin:   I like the flavor, and the use of the Adventure is a good way to encourage casting this.  Save the Day is a 2 mana Holy Day effect, which is pretty much par for the course.  Unfortunately, this should probably be a rare, as white doesn't seem to get 3/5 with evasion and extra upside at uncommon.

*Spoiler: Personification's Cageneck Hydra*
Show




> *Cageneck Hydra* XGW
> _[The hydra's necks are woven together into a wicker-ball-like structure, within which you can see a hapless knight. The heads are hissing defensively at the viewer.]_
> Creature - Hydra R
> ~ enter the battlefield with X +1/+1 counters on it.
> When ~ enters the battlefield, exile target nonland permanent with mana value X or less until ~ leaves the battlefield.
> When ~ dies, you gain life equal to its power.
> 0/0


O-ring Hydra. The second ability is actually separate from the +1/+1 counters, but at first blush looks connected.  I'm not entirely sure why it gains you life when it dies.


*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Reena, the Unconquered*
Show




> *Reena, the Unconquered* W
> Legendary Creature- Human Knight (U)
> Vigilance
> When Reena, the Unconquered enters the battlefield, create X 1/1 white Soldier creature tokens, where X is the amount of mana spent to cast it.
> Partner
> 1/1


  So Reena's obviously a commander, and only really useful in Commander/Brawl/other-Commanderesque formats.  The ability to get 2 power out turn 1 is slightly questionable, but isn't overly so.  Would work best in either a white weenies or an exalted deck.


*Spoiler: Necroticplague's By Powers Combined*
Show




> By Powers Combined 2WUG
> Legendary Artifact Enchantment -R
> Sunburst
> You may cast By Powers Combined from the battlefield.
> Counters remain on By Powers Combined as it moves between the stack and the battlefield.
> Whenever a creature you control attacks or blocks alone, it gets +X/+X and trample, where X is the amount of charge counters on this card.


 This doesn't actually work as intended.  If you were to cast it from the battlefield, it would become a new object and the counter from the previous iteration would cease to exist.  A way to get what your trying to do would be to swap out the second and third abilities for '2WUG: Put a charge counter on ~ for each color of mana spent to activate this ability.  Activate this only whenever you could cast a sorcery.'  That aside, this would essential help enable Exalted.  Workable in Bant, and slightly better in WUBRG.


*Spoiler: Bucky's Ivory Elder*
Show




> Ivory Elder  3W
> Creature - Elephant Monk   C
> _Primacy_ - When Ivory Elder Arrives, if it was the first spell you cast this turn, put two +1/+1 counters on another target Monk you control.
> 2/4
> 
> 
> Arrives would be a keyword (not yet existing) for Enters the Battlefield


So Primacy would be a mechanic for whatever set this came in.  Basically a order of spells sort of thing.  The effect relies on you having another monk on the field for it to be useful, so monk tribal.  A 2/4 with conditional upside at common is something that white does get.  Not bad at all.

*Spoiler: mystic1110's Leyline of Infidelity*
Show




> Leyline of Infidelity 2RB
> Enchantment 
> If Leyline of Infidelity is in your opening hand, you may begin the game with it on the battlefield.
> At the beginning of each players turn that player may discard a card, if they do then that player gains control of target creature until end of turn and untaps that creature. If that player controls four or more lands, then that creature gains haste until end of turn.


  So it's a Leyline.  One that enable all players to discard a card at the beginning of their turn for an Act of Treason effect.  The four or more land clause is their to meet the challenge.  W/out haste the ability effectively just removes a blocker.  Missing rarity, but would be a rare because leyline.


*Spoiler: Quiddle's Urza's Juggernaut*
Show




> Urza's Juggernaut 7
> Artifact Creature - Juggernaut R
> When you cast Urza's Juggernaut untap up to 3 target lands you control.
> Indestructible
> Urza's Juggernaut must attack each turn if able.
> 7/7
> _Lets see Mishra top that!_


 Technically, this does work better if you cast it.  Especially since it is meant to synergize with the Urza lands.  (Interestingly enough, you can cast it turn 3 in the current standard as well). Turn 3 dropping four of these Indestructible monstrosities is just flat out rude.  Expect cards to be thrown at you if you do thist.  That said, barring Urza lands, cheating this out early would be the better option, as by turn 7, your opponent ought to have an answer for this.


*Spoiler: Ninjaman's Irilos, Baleful Flame*
Show




> Irilos, Baleful Flame - XR
> Legendary Creature - Elemental
> Irilos enters the battlefield with X +1/+1 counters on it.
> Whenever you cast a red spell, put a +1/+1 counter on Irilos.
> Remove five +1/+1 counters from Irilos: Irilos deals 5 damage to any target.
> 0/0


Missing Rarity, but I'll assume Rare.  Come in with however many +1/+1 counters, and you add another for each red spell you cast.  The last ability allows you to turn Irilos into a repeatable burn spell.  Not bad.




*Spoiler: Third*
Show

Mr. Demon's Dr.Gunsforhands I mean Dr.Gunsforhands' Mr. Demon. :Small Tongue: 

*Spoiler: Second*
Show

ben-zayb's Super Sentry.

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Bucky's Ivory Elder.

*Spoiler: Honorable Mentions*
Show

Ninjaman's Irilos, Baleful Flame, and mythmonster2's Reena, the Unconquered.

----------


## Bucky

> Nitpick:  Mono-Black really doesn't get 5/5s with evasion for 5, even with downside, at rare.  Maybe lower the toughness a hair?


Err, the whole point of Mr. Demon is that the Mono-Black player _doesn't_ get the 5/5 with evasion for 5.

- - - Updated - - -

Challenge: *Copies! Make a card that creates copies of something other than itself.*

----------


## Quiddle

Mirrorcaster 2U
Creature - Bird Wizard R
Flash, Flying
When Mirrorcaster enters the battlefield copy target activated or triggered ability, you may choose new targets for the copy.
2/1

----------


## ben-zayb

Counterfeit XU
Sorcery U
Create two tokens that are copies of target artifact with mana value X. Exile those tokens at the beginning of the next end step.
Replicate 1U

----------


## Personification

*Zae-Foon, Honored Alumnus* URG
Legendary Creature - Merfolk Wizard M
Ward 2
T, 2URG: The next spell you cast this turn gains Storm. Activate only as a sorcery.
_Students of the Prismari and Quandrix colleges, your esteemed professors have asked me to speak with you today on a topic very near and dear to my heart: Mass media, and how you might one day help create it._
2/2

----------


## Tom the Mime

Let's try a commander keyword

Marletta, Mirror Master 2UU
Legendary Creature - Human Wizard R
Myriad
You may have ~ enter the battlefield as a copy of target creature the defending player controls _(The defending player is the player this creature is attacking or the controller of the planeswalker it is attacking)_
1/4

Felt it needed the reminder text so that it was clear that each copy copied from the player it was attacking, not the player the original is attacking (although that could be an interesting idea).

----------


## Necroticplague

*Spoiler: Confusion over criticism*
Show




> This doesn't actually work as intended.  If you were to cast it from the battlefield, it would become a new object and the counter from the previous iteration would cease to exist.


Huh? If that was true, how does Skullbriar, where I got the effect from, work? Wouldn't it run into the same problems? If a Skullbriar can jump from field->grave->command->stack->field and keep it's counters, don't see why something like this can't go field->stack->field.



Eldrazi Infiltrator UB3
Creature-Eldrazi Ninja U
Exile Ninjutsu UB1(_UB1, exile an unblocked attacker you control: Put this card onto the battlefield from your hand or exile tapped and attacking._)
_Imprint-_Whenever Eldrazi Infiltrator deals combat damage to a player, create a copy of the exiled card.
4/1

----------


## Ninjaman

Burning Image - 2R
Sorcery - R
Burning Image deals 3 damage to target creature. When that creature dies this turn, create a token that's a copy of it, except it has haste. Exile that token at the beginning of the next end step.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Geomantic Font - 1GG
Enchantment - Aura R
Enchant Land
At the beginning of your upkeep, create a token that's a copy of enchanted land.
-
Art Style 1:
_I didn't say, "clear space." I said, "make space."_
Art Style 2:
_The path stretched out before her, promising never to end as long as she had the will to walk._
Art Style 3:
_Maps in the feywild often employ musical notation, representing features that repeat and change as they are crossed._

----------


## mystic1110

Sakashima, Planar Ninja 2UU
Planeswalker - Shakashima M
You may have Sakashima, Planar Ninja enter the battlefield as a copy of another planeswalker, except its name is Sakashima, Planar Ninja and it has Sakashima, Planar Ninja's other abilities and starting loyalty.
0: Return Sakashima, Planar Ninja to your hand.
0: Until end of turn you may return any unblocked attacker you control to your hand. At the end of the turn place a loyalty counter on Sakashima, Planar Ninja for each creature returned to your hand this way.
Starting Loyalty 3

----------


## mythmonster2

*Lifeforce Synthesizer* WU
Artifact (R)
At the beginning of each end step, if you gained life this turn, you may pay 1WU. If you do, create a token that is a copy of another target nonland permanent with mana value less than or equal to the amount of life you gained this turn.

----------


## Personification

> Sakashima, Planar Ninja 2UU
> Planeswalker - Shakashima M
> You may have Sakashima, Planar Ninja enter the battlefield as a copy of another planeswalker, except its name is Sakashima, Planar Ninja and it has Sakashima, Planar Ninja's other abilities and starting loyalty.
> 0: Return Sakashima, Planar Ninja to your hand.
> 0: Until end of turn you may return any unblocked attacker you control to your hand. At the end of the turn place a loyalty counter on Sakashima, Planar Ninja for each creature returned to your hand this way.
> Starting Loyalty 3


Those are both +0, right?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> Those are both +0, right?


One is +0 and the other is -0, but Sakashima is so good at disguising them that not even his controller can tell which is which.

----------


## Personification

> One is +0 and the other is -0, but Sakashima is so good at disguising them that not even his controller can tell which is which.


Well done, have an internet point. That reminds me of one of my favorite bits of Blogatog pseudo-canon, which is that there are ninjas on every plane, bot just Kamigawa, but only the Kamigawa ones are slow enough to get caught on cards.

----------


## ben-zayb

Judge? (I'm not a cat.)

----------


## Bucky

Judging is underway.

----------


## Bucky

*Spoiler: Quiddle's Mirrorcaster*
Show





> Mirrorcaster 2U
> Creature - Bird Wizard R
> Flash, Flying
> When Mirrorcaster enters the battlefield copy target activated or triggered ability, you may choose new targets for the copy.
> 2/1


This looks fantastically flexible. For all that the intent at deck building should be to copy your own triggers, it really comes into its own when you use it to steal the opponent's action.


*Spoiler:  ben-zayb's Counterfeit*
Show







> Counterfeit XU
> Sorcery U
> Create two tokens that are copies of target artifact with mana value X. Exile those tokens at the beginning of the next end step.
> Replicate 1U


Moreso than any other card submitted, this lets me just spam copies of something.

It's fine but not OP on something like Prophetic Prism for card draw. And it potentially sets up engine combos by copying engine pieces. 

But it's pointless on most artifacts. Legendary targets legend-rule themselves. Most static abilities are redundant. Spamming equipment copies leaves me on the hook for Equip costs. Mana rocks are a net-negative barring large rocks and multiple Replicates at which point I don't need more mana. If I aim it at, say, Myr Galvanizer, I get a bunch of big summoning-sick copies that go away before they can block; that's still more useful than the baseline, since it Overruns my existing Myr.

I had a lot of cool things in mind when I saw the design. One by one, they turned out not to work until I was left with Sleeper Darts and Sapphire Medallions and nothing in the middle.

*Spoiler:  Personification's Zae-Foon, Honored Alumnus*
Show






> *Zae-Foon, Honored Alumnus* URG
> Legendary Creature - Merfolk Wizard M
> Ward 2
> T, 2URG: The next spell you cast this turn gains Storm. Activate only as a sorcery.
> _Students of the Prismari and Quandrix colleges, your esteemed professors have asked me to speak with you today on a topic very near and dear to my heart: Mass media, and how you might one day help create it._
> 2/2


Hmm, so you spend some mana casting spells, then you spend five more mana to give the next spell Storm, then you need more mana open to actually cast the spell?

I think this is a knife-edge design that goes from practically useless to blatantly unfair with very little room for games in the middle, both in play and in balance tuning.

*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's Marletta, Mirror Master*
Show






> Marletta, Mirror Master 2UU
> Legendary Creature - Human Wizard R
> Myriad
> You may have ~ enter the battlefield as a copy of target creature the defending player controls _(The defending player is the player this creature is attacking or the controller of the planeswalker it is attacking)_
> 1/4


This is very specific about the environments it works in. While it's a fantastic burst of value when it copies multiple ETB or LTB triggers, you're still attacking someone with a comparatively vulnerable 1/4. Even in formats like Two-Headed Giant, it requires going out of your way to protect it before it's better than a Clone.

It's worth noting that this functions very differently off some very specific reanimation effects like Alesha Who Smiles at Death.

*Spoiler:  Necroticplague's Eldrazi Infiltrator*
Show






> Eldrazi Infiltrator UB3
> Creature-Eldrazi Ninja U
> Exile Ninjutsu UB1(_UB1, exile an unblocked attacker you control: Put this card onto the battlefield from your hand or exile tapped and attacking._)
> _Imprint-_Whenever Eldrazi Infiltrator deals combat damage to a player, create a copy of the exiled card.
> 4/1


New keyword mechanic! And it breaks the card if you don't use it! I think card's main cost is severely overpriced as a result...

Evaluating the Ninjutsu side, it needs a lot of help getting through; the opponent can hold it off with a 1/1. The payoff if you get there, is a growing swarm of (probably) evasive threats. Between the evasive threats and the 4 power, this will almost never get to ALL THE COPIES without killing the opponent.

*Spoiler: Ninjaman's Burning Image*
Show





> Burning Image - 2R
> Sorcery - R
> Burning Image deals 3 damage to target creature. When that creature dies this turn, create a token that's a copy of it, except it has haste. Exile that token at the beginning of the next end step.


What is this, one of the Wish threads?
Me: I wish for copies.
Ninjaman: You get one copy, and it's on fire.

This is a color pie showcase. You're combining two Red things - Heat Shimmer and creature burn - to get a third Red effect, Threaten. It feels a bit unfair to directly kill the Threatened creature, but the burn aspect restricts what's it can Threaten to what it can actually _threaten_. I suspect the numbers would be tweaked in play testing, but it otherwise looks like a rare WotC would print.
*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands' Geomantic Font*
Show






> Geomantic Font - 1GG
> Enchantment - Aura R
> Enchant Land
> At the beginning of your upkeep, create a token that's a copy of enchanted land.


Keep ramping! Give me ALL the copies! Even when I can cast any two spells in my deck combined, I MUST have more.

On a basic level(/land), this is surprisingly fair. It pays off in two turns, or three on a tapland. But to really exploit it, you need to specifically build your deck to take advantage of having 7+ lands without falling apart if it doesn't draw the Font. That means either {X} costs, a way to sacrifice lands for value, or some mana-bound loop.

Or you could choose to use a land that converts itself into value. If you stick it on a Treetop Village, it builds up to large trampling attacks. If you stick it on a Glimmerpost and survive for a turn or two, some decks just fold in the face of accelerating life gain.

Nice design. Don't make it share Standard with strong man-lands.

*Spoiler: mystic1110's Sakashima, Planar Ninja*
Show





> Sakashima, Planar Ninja 2UU
> Planeswalker - Shakashima M
> You may have Sakashima, Planar Ninja enter the battlefield as a copy of another planeswalker, except its name is Sakashima, Planar Ninja and it has Sakashima, Planar Ninja's other abilities and starting loyalty.
> 0: Return Sakashima, Planar Ninja to your hand.
> 0: Until end of turn you may return any unblocked attacker you control to your hand. At the end of the turn place a loyalty counter on Sakashima, Planar Ninja for each creature returned to your hand this way.
> Starting Loyalty 3


Me: I wish for copies!
Sakashima: You fool, I was the copy all along.

I'm the wrong judge to submit this design for. I strongly dislike the more complex post-Theros planeswalkers. This design takes an already complex planeswalker on the field and adds more abilities to it. A couple of those abilities are themselves exceptional - the copying is an imperfect copy and the second Sakashima loyalty ability has a lingering invisible effect. That's way more stuff than I want to keep in my head for one Planeswalker.

*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Lifeforce Synthesizer*
Show






> *Lifeforce Synthesizer* WU
> Artifact (R)
> At the beginning of each end step, if you gained life this turn, you may pay 1WU. If you do, create a token that is a copy of another target nonland permanent with mana value less than or equal to the amount of life you gained this turn.


The first thing to synthesize, if necessary, is more life gain. The second, if possible, is another Synthesizer. The third, obviously, is some mana rocks.

This card is an archetype definer. The slow engine lets its owner play an entirely different sort of game from conventional Magic, with an open "hand" of artifacts and enchantments on the table powered by lands and life gain from his actual hand. The life gain does double duty as a mana analogue and as a means to buy time to run the engine. Or it could be a Prison piece, churning out Spheres of Resistance and Ghostly Prisons while its own copying remains unimpeded.



Winner:
*Spoiler*
Show

mythmonster2 with Lifeforce Synthesizer!

----------


## Tom the Mime

Yep, designed pretty much exclusively for Commander and would probably consider making it Jeskai to make it more viable as a commander. The only thing I'd add is that Myriad can mitigate the squishiness for attacking a bit - attacking someone who doesn't have creatures that can deal with it is when it works best anyway and if there aren't any scary etb effects it can copy, it might not be in your best interest to block and kill it if you can if it's going to keep swinging stronger creatures at opponents more.

----------


## mythmonster2

Thanks for the win!

For the next challenge, *create a card that could be in an underwater set.* The mechanics can be anything you want, but the flavor should fit a plane where everything, or almost everything, is underwater.

----------


## Quiddle

Seal in Silt 3WWW
Enchantment U
When Seal in Silt enters the battlefield exile target creature.
At the beginning of your upkeep gain 1 life for each other enchantment you control. 
"You will be forgotten but your bones will build new life."

----------


## mystic1110

Always a Bigger Fish 2RU
Instant - R
Destroy target creature. It cant be regenerated. Its controller reveals cards from the top of their library until they reveal a creature card with greater power than the destroyed creature. The player puts that card onto the battlefield, then shuffles all other cards revealed this way into their library. If that creature was a Kraken, Leviathan, Octopus, Serpent or Fish creature card then it gains haste until end of turn.

----------


## Necroticplague

Hydrothermal Ventilation RR
Sorcery-C
Deal 2 Damage to any target, gain RRRR.
_In the deepest recesses-the heat and light is to be as feared as the dark and cold._

----------


## Tom the Mime

Depth Charge 3UW
Sorcery - R
Destroy all creatures without flying.
_Underwater, even small explosions can be a big problem_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Depths of Rur Mer
Land - R
When this land enters the battlefield, exile a card from your hand until you have a red card, a green card and a white card in your graveyard. _(The card isn't exiled if that's already the case.)_
T: Add W, G or R

_(I made the prototype for a common cycle first, but I felt like someone could change the name of that and print it in any setting they want whereas this fits a particular flavor of going too deep and most likely losing something.)_
*Spoiler*
Show

Kelp Fields
_A merfolk in the background tends this sun-dappled garden of very tall seaweed._
Land - C
As Kelp Fields enters the battlefield, you may pay 1. If you don't, it enters the battlefield tapped.
T: Add W or G

Archetype suggestions: Primary(secondaries)
Rur Mer Merfolk and Pets: W(GR)
Balaen Cephalids and Whales: U(WG)
Pelagic Cult and Ghost Sharks: B(UW)
Trawler Goblin Pirate Scavengers: R(BU)
Sea Trolls and Geomancers: G(RB)

I admit I have an ulterior motive. Having the rare lands in 3-color combinations means that each will have at least one of Red, Black or Blue on it. I felt it necessary to have a land be in a discard-friendly color if it's going to force you to discard.

----------


## ben-zayb

Hadopelagic Pull 3BB
Sorcery U
Target creature gets -8/-8 until end of turn. When that creature dies this turn, distribute X +1/+1 counters among any number of creatures you control, where X is its base toughness.
_Those that don't survive the crushing depths serve as bounty for those that do._

This should kill most Serpent, Leviathan, Kraken, and Octopus creatures.

----------


## Personification

*Air Bubble* W
Instant U
Choose one or both:
Tap target Fish, Octopus, Serpent, Kraken, or Leviathan.Target creature that is not a Fish, Octopus, Serpent, Kraken, or Leviathan gains protection from the color of your choice until end of turn.

----------


## Bucky

> When that creature dies this turn, distribute X +1/+1 counters among any number of creatures you control, where X is its base toughness.


I think this wording sets X to the creature's toughness when the spell is cast, rather than when it dies. Is that intended?

----------


## ben-zayb

> I think this wording sets X to the creature's toughness when the spell is cast, rather than when it dies. Is that intended?


From how I understood "base toughness", any modifiers such as the spell's -8/-8 wouldn't matter at all.

----------


## Bucky

Correct, and I'd overlooked that it was "base" toughness. But some cards directly change a creature's base toughness.

----------


## Ninjaman

Luring Angler - 3G
Creature - Fish - U
Whenever Horrid Angler attacks, target creature blocks it this turn if able.
4/3

----------


## mythmonster2

I'll give 24 hours until submissions are closed, and then I will judge.

EDIT: Submissions are closed, judging will be up soon.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Spoiler: Quiddle- Seal in Silt*
Show




> Seal in Silt 3WWW
> Enchantment U
> When Seal in Silt enters the battlefield exile target creature.
> At the beginning of your upkeep gain 1 life for each other enchantment you control. 
> "You will be forgotten but your bones will build new life."


6 mana for sorcery speed removal is pretty rough, even if it is exile, plus the color intensiveness seems unnecessary. The upside is also very minor, unless this an enchantment-focused set. The flavor is nice, though. 

*Spoiler: mystic1110- Always a Bigger Fish*
Show




> Always a Bigger Fish 2RU
> Instant - R
> Destroy target creature. It cant be regenerated. Its controller reveals cards from the top of their library until they reveal a creature card with greater power than the destroyed creature. The player puts that card onto the battlefield, then shuffles all other cards revealed this way into their library. If that creature was a Kraken, Leviathan, Octopus, Serpent or Fish creature card then it gains haste until end of turn.


A classic trope! The card seems fun, especially in something like Commander. I dont think this would do as well in a competitive format, even Limited, since an opponent would always get a stronger creature out of it. If anything, it might be used in a deck like the Lukka deck that cheated Agent of Treachery into play. 

*Spoiler: Necroticplague- Hydrothermal Ventilation*
Show




> Hydrothermal Ventilation RR
> Sorcery-C
> Deal 2 Damage to any target, gain RRRR.
> _In the deepest recesses-the heat and light is to be as feared as the dark and cold._


Rituals are already pretty strong in the right decks, like Storm, so making one that does damage on top of the mana production seems a bit dangerous. This one also adds more mana than some of the rituals currently run in Storm. Maybe the sorcery speed would hold it back, but this seems like a card that just wouldnt be used fairly. The flavor is on point though. 

*Spoiler: Tom the Mime- Depth Charge*
Show




> Depth Charge 3UW
> Sorcery - R
> Destroy all creatures without flying.
> _Underwater, even small explosions can be a big problem_


A very clean, resonant card with good flavor. The only thing is that I dont think this needs to be blue, since white is equally the color of flying-matters. Maybe this card could help make an Azorius Fliers deck viable. 

*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands- Depths of Rur Mer*
Show




> Depths of Rur Mer
> Land - R
> When this land enters the battlefield, exile a card from your hand until you have a red card, a green card and a white card in your graveyard. _(The card isn't exiled if that's already the case.)_
> T: Add W, G or R


I think theres an error here: you exile the card from your hand, but then it checks your graveyard for the right colors. This could end up locking up the game since youll exile your entire hand but still not have the right colors in your graveyard, but itll keep telling you to exile. Assuming that you meant for it to check your exile zone, an untapped triland is still pretty strong, and you may be able to make up for the card disadvantage with the increased speed. Plus, once youve got one out, it makes the rest of these basically free to enter untapped. 

*Spoiler: ben-zayb Hadopelagic Pull*
Show




> Hadopelagic Pull 3BB
> Sorcery U
> Target creature gets -8/-8 until end of turn. When that creature dies this turn, distribute X +1/+1 counters among any number of creatures you control, where X is its base toughness.
> _Those that don't survive the crushing depths serve as bounty for those that do._


This is a very potent removal spell that could single-handedly turn a game around by getting rid of their biggest threat and buffing up your board by a lot. With how many counters can potentially be distributed, I wonder if this would work better a black-green card. 

*Spoiler: Personification- Air Bubble*
Show




> *Air Bubble* W
> Instant U
> Choose one or both:
> Tap target Fish, Octopus, Serpent, Kraken, or Leviathan.Target creature that is not a Fish, Octopus, Serpent, Kraken, or Leviathan gains protection from the color of your choice until end of turn.


This is a neat and flavorful Gods Willing variant. On the whole, its probably weaker, but its still a card that could see play in Standard Aura decks, and I think that Feather in Commander is always looking out for cheap protection cards like this. A solid spell! 

*Spoiler: Ninjaman- Luring Angler*
Show




> Luring Angler - 3G
> Creature - Fish - U
> Whenever Horrid Angler attacks, target creature blocks it this turn if able.
> 4/3


Very simple, but very resonant. I could definitely see a card like this being printed in an underwater set, and it seems like itd be a strong pick in Limited.


Glad to see that everyone brought some very flavorful entries to the contest this time around!
*Spoiler: And the winner is...*
Show

*Personification, with Air Bubble!* Congrats!
Runner ups: Ninjaman, with Luring Angler, and Tom the Mime, with Depth Charge.

----------


## Personification

Yay!
In honor of MH2, *make me a card that is a reference to something else in Magic.*
To clarify, this could be a mechanical reference, a la the recent addition to the sword mega-mega-mega-cycle or the new suspend cycle, a flavor reference to an old card or legend, a la the new Dakkon, a flavor reference to a previously uncarded piece of Magic lore, a la Asmoranomardicadaistinaculdacar, a reference to an old meme in the community, a la Jade Avenger, or some other type of reference that I didn't think to list. The power level should be closer to a supplemental set than a premier one (i.e. higher), and while not necessary, explanations are appreciated.

----------


## Bucky

Liliana's Charm  BB
Instant   U
You may put a loyalty counter on a Liliana planeswalker you control.
Choose one - 
* Create a 2/2 black Zombie creature token. Mill two cards.
* Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature.
* Search your library for a Swamp card, reveal it, put it into your hand, then shuffle.


(Death's Majesty, Death Wielder and Dark Realms respectively)

----------


## mystic1110

Quintessent Proposal 2WUR
Enchantment (M)
When Quintessent Proposal enters the battlefield each player exiles their library.
If a player would draw a card instead they choose a player at random and then choose a random card that player owns in exile and places that card in their hard.

Based on "Proposal"

----------


## mythmonster2

*Firebrand Fanatics* RRR
Creature- Goblin Pirate (U)
Haste
T, Sacrifice Firebrand Fanatics: It deals 3 damage to any target.
3/3

Reference to Fanatical Firebrand and the Llanowar Elves/Tribe from MH1 and Healer's Hawk/Flock from MH2.

----------


## Quiddle

Venerable Pyromancer 1RR
[an older woman wearing a jaya task mage outfit]
Creature - Human Shaman R
Whenever you cast an instant or sorcery you can pay R and discard a card, if you do Venerable Pyromancer deals 3 damage to any target.
2/2

Chandra is a Jaya imitator, young pyro is a Chandra imitator so Venerable Pyromancer is a Jaya cosplayer with mechanical similarities to both young pyromancer as well as Jaya Task Mage.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Endril, Kalonian Naturalist - 2G
Legendary Creature - Human Ranger U
Whenever a creature with toughness 4 or greater enters the battlefield under your control, draw a card.
Ward X, where X is the number of creatures you control with toughness 4 or greater _(Whenever this creature becomes the target of a spell or ability an opponent controls, counter it unless that player pays X.)_
3/2

----------


## ben-zayb

Ruhk the Robust 3W
Legendary Creature - God R
Lifelink, Indestructible
~ can't attack unless you have at least twice your starting life total.
3W: Put a +1/+1 counter on another target creature. Its controller gains life equal to its power.
6/5

It's the hypothetical pre-zombified version of The Scorpion God of Health/Fitness

----------


## Necroticplague

Seer of Mul Daya 8GG
Creature-Elemental Shaman R
Play with your library revealed. 
You may play two additional lands each turn, and may play lands from your library. 
"_Surprisingly amiable-if you can survive the trip._"
4/4

Souped up oracle of Mul Daya

----------


## Personification

> Seer of Mul Daya 8GG
> Creature-Elemental Shaman R
> Play with your library revealed. 
> You may play two additional lands each turn, and may play lands from your library. 
> "_Surprisingly amiable-if you can survive the trip._"
> 4/4
> 
> Souped up oracle of Mul Daya


To clarify, your WHOLE library, or just the top card.

----------


## Quiddle

I think they intended whole library - admittedly this is something that could be easily implemented on arena but is a pain in person like crystalline giant.

----------


## Necroticplague

> I think they intended whole library - admittedly this is something that could be easily implemented on arena but is a pain in person like crystalline giant.


Yep, meant the whole library-dont see it as any more of a problem than the fact graveyards are public zones where order matters.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Impulsive Confidant 1R
Creature - Human Wizard
At the beginning of your upkeep, exile the top card of your library. Until the end of the turn, you may play that card from exile. If you do, each opponent creates a clue token.
2/1

I guess Bob has a cousin. Thematically, it's a confidant who, if somethings juicy (something worth playing), they almost immediately blab (representing the clue token from the secret they get). Was originally a draw for the opponent but the pseudo-symmetric draw didn't seem to fit the requested power level for the challenge. Making it a clue token instead ups the effective power and keeps it thematic. Might end up on an asymmetric path where you get a draw, they get a clue and switching it to blue.

----------


## Personification

Submissions closed for judgment.

----------


## Personification

*Spoiler: Bucky - Liliana's Charm*
Show




> Liliana's Charm  BB
> Instant   U
> You may put a loyalty counter on a Liliana planeswalker you control.
> Choose one - 
> * Create a 2/2 black Zombie creature token. Mill two cards.
> * Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature.
> * Search your library for a Swamp card, reveal it, put it into your hand, then shuffle.


Overall, I really like this design. The first mode is a bit powerful for a two mana charm, but it is in line with what I was asking for as a horizons card, and the double pip requirement evens it out a bit. I do find it a bit odd that you went with some of what I would consider less iconic Liliana abilities for this, but I assume that it was in part due to power concerns, and I did ask for deep cuts. That said, while black does get swampcycling, it feels off to have it on a charm, and while apparently there was a Liliana that did it, it doesn't feel very her. 


*Spoiler: mystic1110 - Quintessent Proposal*
Show




> Quintessent Proposal 2WUR
> Enchantment (M)
> When Quintessent Proposal enters the battlefield each player exiles their library.
> If a player would draw a card instead they choose a player at random and then choose a random card that player owns in exile and places that card in their hard.


I see what you are going for here, but it doesn't quite work for me. First of all, this doesn't bring back the libraries, when it goes away, meaning that removing this enchantment is either uber-milling or a free lab-man win (and Thassa's Oracle just wins with this on the board). On top of that, I'm not sure that the hassle of revealing everyone's libraries and finding a way to randomly select from one of between probably 60 and 350 cards every time someone had to draw is worth the functionally-very-similar randomizing which deck you draw from, which I honestly don't think would be very fun anyway. Also, black-bordered rules don't support having cards you don't own in any zone other than the battlefield and sort-of the stack, so this can't actually work in-game. 



*Spoiler: mythmonster2 - Firebrand Fanatics*
Show




> *Firebrand Fanatics* RRR
> Creature- Goblin Pirate (U)
> Haste
> T, Sacrifice Firebrand Fanatics: It deals 3 damage to any target.
> 3/3


I like this design. Like Healer's Flock and Llanowar Tribe, it might be weakened a bit by diminishing returns on a card that is good because of its speed (though the Elves probably don't suffer as much from that), but it is certainly still good enough for limited. A solid uncommon.


*Spoiler: Quiddle - Venerable Pyromancer*
Show




> Venerable Pyromancer 1RR
> [an older woman wearing a jaya task mage outfit]
> Creature - Human Shaman R
> Whenever you cast an instant or sorcery you can pay R and discard a card, if you do Venerable Pyromancer deals 3 damage to any target.
> 2/2


At first I thought this was a bit underpowered for the prompt, and then I remembered that Opt exists and reversed my opinion. I could see this type of effect going into an Izzet spells deck, though at 3 mana and with the cost to use the bolts it might be too expensive for many older formats. In limited I think this could be quite good if the format supports it, but not so much so as to be oppressive.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands - Endril, Kalonian Naturalist*
Show




> Endril, Kalonian Naturalist - 2G
> Legendary Creature - Human Ranger U
> Whenever a creature with toughness 4 or greater enters the battlefield under your control, draw a card.
> Ward X, where X is the number of creatures you control with toughness 4 or greater _(Whenever this creature becomes the target of a spell or ability an opponent controls, counter it unless that player pays X.)_
> 3/2


Another solid design. Your character choice definitely threw me (and led me to realize that the Kalonian Hydra is from Shandalar and not Theros as I'd assumed), which might actually be the main point against this card. While Asmoranomardicadaistinaculdacar was also on very few cards, they were in Alpha and she was a bit of a meme, this guy, not so much, at least as far as I know. Then again, they gave us Gor Muldrak in Commander Legends, so what do I know. Before you added the Ward I would have said this was a bit underpowered, but I think that put it into the right zone.


*Spoiler: ben-zayb - Ruhk the Robust*
Show




> Ruhk the Robust 3W
> Legendary Creature - God R
> Lifelink, Indestructible
> ~ can't attack unless you have at least twice your starting life total.
> 3W: Put a +1/+1 counter on another target creature. Its controller gains life equal to its power.
> 6/5


Powerwise, this card may be a bit over the line. Admittedly, I have no idea how to evaluate the Amonkhet-style god clause, but all of the originals with it also couldn't block, which this one can, and can do pretty fantastically, on top of sometimes attacking and having a pretty good way of gaining counters and life. Even if the power is fine, though, I'm not sure about the flavor, my main issue being that, other than the power and toughness, nothing about this really says "Scorpion God" to me. Less relevantly, because of the card Rukh Egg, I don't know if they'd go with such a similarly named god.


*Spoiler: Necroticplague - Seer of Mul Daya*
Show




> Seer of Mul Daya 8GG
> Creature-Elemental Shaman R
> Play with your library revealed. 
> You may play two additional lands each turn, and may play lands from your library. 
> "_Surprisingly amiable-if you can survive the trip._"
> 4/4


As a reference, this card works great. As an actual card, I just can't see it. Even if this doesn't literally break the game, which it might, it is not at all feasible. Yes, technically the graveyard is a visible zone where order matters, but under 20 cards care about that order, they almost exclusively care about the top card, and none of them were made in last two decades. Also, graveyards are usually smaller than libraries and, most importantly, if your opponent knows the top ten cards of your graveyard they don't know your next ten draws.


*Spoiler: Tom the Mime - Impulsive Confidant*
Show




> Impulsive Confidant 1R
> Creature - Human Wizard
> At the beginning of your upkeep, exile the top card of your library. Until the end of the turn, you may play that card from exile. If you do, each opponent creates a clue token.
> 2/1


Overall, I like this, but it doesn't quite feel like Bob. I think your idea about making it blue and having the draw and clue be automatic would make it fit better, as part of the Bobness is that even when you don't want to pay the price for the card you have to. Oddly, this version is actually _less_ impulsive, as you can chose when you do and don't want the card.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Dr.Gunsforhands with Endril, Kalonian Naturalist.
Honorable mention to mythmonster2's Firebrand Fanatics and Bucky's Liliana's charm.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Oh, nice! I didn't think for a minute that I would topple the goblins. Then again, I guess they're not very good against the Wall of Blossoms deck that Endril wants to go in.

This week, the design-o-tron is trying to make another new set! It's already done most of the mechanical work - it has already filed some uncommons and rares that let defenders attack, let things assign damage with their toughness, neat stuff like that. All we need to do is this: 

*Design a common non-white card that has some kind of synergy with a set's primarily-white Walls sub-theme.*

I tried asking the design-o-tron what the other colors' themes were in the set, but it didn't give me an answer, so I guess you're free to make whichever assumptions you want about those. As usual, the design-o-tron is flavor-agnostic, so you're free to sell me on your chosen setting and tone as well.

----------


## mystic1110

Big-Time Goblin Champion R
Creature - Goblin Coward C
Haste
Big-Time Goblin Champion can only attack or block if you control a creature with Defender
_"Talks a big game - when he has walls to talk from"_
2/2

----------


## mythmonster2

*Patient Nurturer* 4G
Creature- Treefolk Druid (C)
Reach
At the beginning of your end step, put a +1/+1 counter on up to one target untapped creature.
3/3

----------


## Necroticplague

Sanguine Reinforcer 1B
Creature-Horror Warlock C
Walls you control have "Pay 1 life: This creature gets +1/+1 until end of turn."
"_He makes them strong by using...something thicker than mortar._"
0/2

----------


## Quiddle

Shared Suffering BB
Enchantment - Aura C
Enchant Permanent 
Whenever enchanted permanent takes damage Shared Suffering deals that much damage to each opponent.



BTW enchant permanent so you can put it on a manland or a planeswalker ;)

----------


## Personification

*Bonded Wretch* 2B
Creature - Homunculus Zombie C
Defender, haste
T, sacrifice another creature: Draw a card.
0/2

BW reanimator enabler.

----------


## Ninjaman

Parapet Sentry - 2G
Creature - Elf Archer - C
Reach
Parapet Sentry gets +1/+1 and has vigilance as long as you control a creature with defender.
2/3

----------


## Bucky

Huzzib Aristocrat  2B
Creature - Vampire Noble  C
B, Sacrifice another creature: Huzzib Aristocrat gets +X/+X until end of turn, where X is the sacrificed creature's toughness. Activate only once each turn.
2/2

Turn those big walls into big wallops!

----------


## ben-zayb

Highperch Assassination 4B
Sorcery C
This spell costs 2 less to cast and can be cast as though it had flash as long as you control a creature with defender.
Destroy target creature or planeswalker.

Black subtheme involves Assassins that have better value while blending themselves with "non-aggressive" creatures or atop Walls.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Stalwart Denial* 1U
Instant C
Counter target spell unless its controller pays 1. If you control a creature with defender, counter that spell unless its controller pays 4 instead.
_The walls held firm against the enemy mages._

----------


## Misothene

> Sanguine Reinforcer 1B
> Creature-Horror Warlock R
> Lifelink
> Walls you control have "Pay 1 life: This creature gets +1/+1 until end of turn."
> "_He makes them strong by using...something thicker than mortar._"
> 2/2


The challenge specifies a common card, this one is marked as rare.

Shield Bash 1G
Sorcery- C
Target creature you control deals damage equal to its toughness to target creature you don't control.
_While most enemies are defeated by simply holding strong and letting the desert do its work, Dromoka warriors occasionally have a more direct approach._

----------


## Tom the Mime

Wall-to-Wall Coverage 2G
Enchantment C
As long as you control a blocking creature with defender, prevent all combat damage that would be dealt to you.

----------


## Personification

Judd Zhminnh Dh?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Judgement coming Saturday, as Im otherwise occupied this week

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: Big-Time*
Show




> Big-Time Goblin Champion R
> Creature - Goblin Coward C
> Haste
> Big-Time Goblin Champion can only attack or block if you control a creature with Defender
> _"Talks a big game - when he has walls to talk from"_
> 2/2


I like this idea! I think the only issue is that it's not a very playable card.  :Small Tongue:  Maybe it could have gotten away with only caring about defenders when it was blocking, but then it would probably need to lose haste, so you're probably correct about where it needs to be at common.


*Spoiler: Nurturer*
Show




> *Patient Nurturer* 4G
> Creature- Treefolk Druid (C)
> Reach
> At the beginning of your end step, put a +1/+1 counter on up to one target untapped creature.
> 3/3


The synergy is nice and subtle; it works with a potential Green counters theme, but the Defenders are always candidates. Of course, it's also always a candidate itself when you first play it, and is just really strong in general. Maybe that's just where the level is for 5-drops these days, since they're generally considered replaceable, but I still look at this and feel like it would be a bomb unless the format is somehow extra-hostile to 4/4s.


*Spoiler: Sanguine*
Show




> Sanguine Reinforcer 1B
> Creature-Horror Warlock C
> Walls you control have "Pay 1 life: This creature gets +1/+1 until end of turn."
> "_He makes them strong by using...something thicker than mortar._"
> 0/2


 I like this card as a novelty - the Hatred effect is a lot less scary when it only works on walls - but you were originally correct to make it a rare. Keep it on file for another contest, I think.


*Spoiler: Suffering*
Show




> Shared Suffering BB
> Enchantment - Aura C
> Enchant Permanent 
> Whenever enchanted permanent takes damage Shared Suffering deals that much damage to each opponent.


"Enchant creature or planeswalker," would have been sufficient, I think. They go _way_ out of their way to avoid damage to non-damageable objects in rules language. Anyway, the card seems pretty strong, if mostly as a combo piece. Merits testing. I suspect that there's a reason cards like this don't show up more often, as it limits what other cards are allowed to do to creatures cheaply.


*Spoiler: Bonded*
Show




> *Bonded Wretch* 2B
> Creature - Homunculus Zombie C
> Defender, haste
> T, sacrifice another creature: Draw a card.
> 0/2


Having defender itself does work! The ability is good, but not so strong as to preclude being common, I think. You have to work pretty hard for it to really shine.


*Spoiler: Sentry*
Show




> Parapet Sentry - 2G
> Creature - Elf Archer - C
> Reach
> Parapet Sentry gets +1/+1 and has vigilance as long as you control a creature with defender.
> 2/3


An all-around strong common. Can't complain too much, really.


*Spoiler: Huzzib*
Show




> Huzzib Aristocrat  2B
> Creature - Vampire Noble  C
> B, Sacrifice another creature: Huzzib Aristocrat gets +X/+X until end of turn, where X is the sacrificed creature's toughness. Activate only once each turn.
> 2/2


This idea's weird and bursty enough that it should probably be an uncommon? It's not too powerful, but you don't really benefit from having a bunch of them around.


*Spoiler: Assassination*
Show




> Highperch Assassination 4B
> Sorcery C
> This spell costs 2 less to cast and can be cast as though it had flash as long as you control a creature with defender.
> Destroy target creature or planeswalker.


I like it. A bit on the nose, but it's a common, so that's to be expected.


*Spoiler: Stalwart*
Show




> *Stalwart Denial* 1U
> Instant C
> Counter target spell unless its controller pays 1. If you control a creature with defender, counter that spell unless its controller pays 4 instead.
> _The walls held firm against the enemy mages._


I like it. A bit on the nose, but it's a common, so that's to be expected.


*Spoiler: Bash*
Show




> Shield Bash 1G
> Sorcery- C
> Target creature you control deals damage equal to its toughness to target creature you don't control.
> _While most enemies are defeated by simply holding strong and letting the desert do its work, Dromoka warriors occasionally have a more direct approach._


This card makes me happy. The synergy is clearly there, even though it's not mentioned directly.


*Spoiler: Coverage*
Show




> Wall-to-Wall Coverage 2G
> Enchantment C
> As long as you control a blocking creature with defender, prevent all combat damage that would be dealt to you.


This should be a rare. It could accidentally lock people out of the game and is practically a legendary permanent besides. It's probably not super-strong, and the idea is interesting, but it would cause problems at common.


So, who is getting the design-o-tron's free chicken sandwich coupon this week?

*Spoiler: It's ben-zayb*
Show


*It's ben-zayb!* 

It was a pretty close race - I liked the goblin and the archer as creatures, and this barely beat out Shield Bash as a spell because I think Shield Bash sounds more like a name for a white card.

----------


## ben-zayb

Thanks!

*For this week, design a D&D-inspired card with flavor words (i.e. ability words). Yes, plural.*

PS: Feel free to create your own version of a D&D creature WotC already designed for. Like, let's say, you really hate the tarrasque design or something.

----------


## Necroticplague

The Village Is Under Attack! 1GG
Instant - R
Choose one:
_Beat Foes_-Target creature you control deals damage equal to its power to target creature you don't control.
_Beat Feet_-Target creature you control gain hexproof and indestructible until end of turn.
"_The buildings in flames-the raiders are upon you. Engage, attack, or sneak, decide!_"

----------


## Quiddle

The Villain Speaks UB
Instant U
Choose one:
_Let Them Monologue_-Gain control of a dungeon target player owns. Venture into the dungeon.
_Dash The Plans_-Counter target spell. That spell's owner may venture into the dungeon.

----------


## mystic1110

Tucker's Kobolds 0
Creature - Kobold M
(Red Color Indicator)
When Tucker's Kobolds enters the battlefield search your library for a card and exile it face down. 
_Impressive Traps_ - 2R: You may reveal a card exiled by Tucker's Kobolds. If it is a Trap card you may cast it as though it were in your hand.
_Localized Tactics_  - 2R: You may Manifest a card exiled by Tucker's Kobolds.
0/1

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Circle of the Behemoth Druid - 2GG
Creature - Human Orc Druid U
_Vaunted -_ Whenever a creature you control attacks alone, put a +1/+1 counter on that creature.
_Pack Tactics -_ Whenever this creature attacks, if you attacked with creatures with total power 6 or greater this combat, creatures you control gain trample until end of turn.
3/3

----------


## Personification

*Favored Servant* 1BR
Creature - Tiefling Warlock U
_Patron's Boon_ - When ~ enters the battlefield, choose one:
 -_Pact of the Chain_ - Create a 1/1 red Devil creature token with When this creature dies, it deals 1 damage to any target.
 -_Pact of the Tome_ - Draw a card and lose one life.
 -_Pact of the Blade_ - Put a +1/+1 counter on ~. It gains haste until end of turn.
2/2
_For your service to our master you have been deemed worthy of a... gift._

----------


## Tom the Mime

Primal Warrior 3R
Creature - Human Barbarian U
_Reckless Assault_ - Whenever ~ attacks, you may have it gain +2/-2 until end of turn
_Rage_ - Whenever ~ takes damage, put a +1/+1 counter on it. At the beginning of your end step, if ~ didn't attack this turn, remove all +1/+1 counters from it 
3/3

----------


## Laughing Dog

*West Harbour*
Land R
T: Add B or G
West Harbour enters the battlefield tapped.  Then, if you control no other lands, untap it.
If West Harbour would leave the battlefield instead exile it.
At the beginning of your upkeep, if West Harbour is exiled choose one:
_Rebuild the village-_ Put West Harbour onto the battlefield under your control.
_Abandon the village-_ Put West Harbour into it's  owner's graveyard.  Create a Food token, a Treasure token, and a Clue Token.

*Spoiler: Other possible lands in cycle*
Show


The Idea for said cycle is the lands enter tapped, but if certain conditions are met, they untap.  If the lands would leave the battlefield, you can have them return to the battlefield next turn, or you can put it into the graveyard for a (presumably) one-time benefit [barring your opponent having Leyline of the Void out, but that's not something you should be making your game plan anyways.].
*Halls of Clan Ironfist*
Land R
T: Add R or W
Halls of Clan Ironfist enters the battlefield tapped.  Then, if you control four or more lands, untap it.
If Halls of Clan Ironfist would leave the battlefield instead exile it.
At the beginning of your upkeep, if Halls of Clan Ironfist is exiled choose one:
_Reclaim the Halls-_ Put Halls of Clan Ironfist onto the battlefield under your control.
_Flee the Halls-_ Put Halls of Clan Ironfist into it's  owner's graveyard.  Create 2 1/1 red Dwarf creature tokens, and a Treasure token.

*Crossroad Keep*
Land R
T: Add W or B
Crossroad Keep enters the battlefield tapped.  Then, if an opponent controls more creatures than you, untap it.
If Crossroad Keep would leave the battlefield instead exile it.
At the beginning of your upkeep, if Crossroad Keep is exiled choose one:
_Repair the Keep-_ Put Crossroad Keep onto the battlefield under your control.
_Loot the Keep-_ Put Crossroad Keep into it's  owner's graveyard.  Create 2 Treasure tokens, and a 1/1 white Human Soldier creature Token.



*Spoiler: @Bucky & Tom the Mime*
Show

Yeah, but I was having a hard time trying to figure one out.  Also, sacrificing a land when it enters wouldn't fit the flavor (for the village of West Harbour).

----------


## Bucky

> *West Harbour*
> Land R


*Spoiler: Not for judge's eyes*
Show

Did you intend some additional drawback to compensate for the ETB-untapped dual land?

----------


## Tom the Mime

> *Spoiler: Not for judge's eyes*
> Show
> 
> Did you intend some additional drawback to compensate for the ETB-untapped dual land?


*Spoiler*
Show

I like the idea of you needing to sac a land on etb. Normally a massive downside if it just taps for one mana but with the extra abilities on leaving the battlefield, it feels like it could be okay, especially given if you're running multiples (even more so in a cycle), saccing a land helps facilitate it. You'll only ever be down a land for the first harbour (if you have to sac a different land, otherwise it works as a really slow tapland for the first one) and the other upsides feel like they could make up for that, especially with synergy with other cards like lotus field or anything that requires a land/permanent sac for an effect.

----------


## ben-zayb

Get your entries in if you haven't yet! Submissions will close in 24 hours.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Spoiler: Necroticplague's Instant Attack*
Show




> The Village Is Under Attack! 1GG
> Instant - R
> Choose one:
> _Beat Foes_-Target creature you control deals damage equal to its power to target creature you don't control.
> _Beat Feet_-Target creature you control gain hexproof and indestructible until end of turn.
> "_The buildings in flames-the raiders are upon you. Engage, attack, or sneak, decide!_"


It's a pretty solid modal card, though I'm not sure if this needs to be a rare. Flavorwise, the second ability seems off though that's probably because the design space is limited to using green effects.

*Spoiler: Quiddle's Irresistible Monologue*
Show




> The Villain Speaks UB
> Instant U
> Choose one:
> _Let Them Monologue_-Gain control of a dungeon target player owns. Venture into the dungeon.
> _Dash The Plans_-Counter target spell. That spell's owner may venture into the dungeon.


There's the classic BBEG monologue. The flavor is great, but I don't see WotC printing a 2 MV hard-counter at uncommon right now. I'm really not sure how to judge the balance of stealing dungeons, though I imagine this could work as a good hate card especially for those almost done running their dungeons.

*Spoiler: mystic1110's Horrid Kobolds*
Show




> Tucker's Kobolds 0
> Creature - Kobold M
> (Red Color Indicator)
> When Tucker's Kobolds enters the battlefield search your library for a card and exile it face down. 
> _Impressive Traps_ - 2R: You may reveal a card exiled by Tucker's Kobolds. If it is a Trap card you may cast it as though it were in your hand.
> _Localized Tactics_  - 2R: You may Manifest a card exiled by Tucker's Kobolds.
> 0/1


Good old Tucker's Kobolds. I appreciate keeping the Kobold stats as "ordinary" (0-MV 0/1 creatures) as possible while relying on tactics, in the spirit of the reference. If anything, I'd rather it have non-red activation costs for the roundabout way it tutors traps and creatures so as not to break the color pie.

*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands's Magnificent Druid*
Show




> Circle of the Behemoth Druid - 2GG
> Creature - Human Orc Druid U
> _Vaunted -_ Whenever a creature you control attacks alone, put a +1/+1 counter on that creature.
> _Pack Tactics -_ Whenever this creature attacks, if you attacked with creatures with total power 6 or greater this combat, creatures you control gain trample until end of turn.
> 3/3


The effects seem mechanically and thematically conflicting. I appreciate having meaningful choices on how to attack, and Vaunted can technically enable Pack Tactics over time, but I'm just not a big fan of this particular execution.

*Spoiler: Personification's Beneficent Boon*
Show




> *Favored Servant* 1BR
> Creature - Tiefling Warlock U
> _Patron's Boon_ - When ~ enters the battlefield, choose one:
>  -_Pact of the Chain_ - Create a 1/1 red Devil creature token with When this creature dies, it deals 1 damage to any target.
>  -_Pact of the Tome_ - Draw a card and lose one life.
>  -_Pact of the Blade_ - Put a +1/+1 counter on ~. It gains haste until end of turn.
> 2/2
> _For your service to our master you have been deemed worthy of a... gift._


This is an excellent translation of the Patron's Boon ability, and the modal effects are fairly balanced against each other.

*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's Primal Fury*
Show




> Primal Warrior 3R
> Creature - Human Barbarian U
> _Reckless Assault_ - Whenever ~ attacks, you may have it gain +2/-2 until end of turn
> _Rage_ - Whenever ~ takes damage, put a +1/+1 counter on it. At the beginning of your end step, if ~ didn't attack this turn, remove all +1/+1 counters from it 
> 3/3


I love it. Pretty solid, straightforward design, and it captures the core essence of reckless attack and rage in barbarians.

*Spoiler: Laughing Dog's Private Village*
Show




> *West Harbour*
> Land R
> T: Add B or G
> West Harbour enters the battlefield tapped.  Then, if you control no other lands, untap it.
> If West Harbour would leave the battlefield instead exile it.
> At the beginning of your upkeep, if West Harbour is exiled choose one:
> _Rebuild the village-_ Put West Harbour onto the battlefield under your control.
> _Abandon the village-_ Put West Harbour into it's  owner's graveyard.  Create a Food token, a Treasure token, and a Clue Token.


This is West Harbor, alright. Mechanically, this worries me. For one, it's asking to be a sacrifice fodder. I also don't think we should be getting three tokens for free, especially since self-exiling it from your graveyard to repeatedly get the effect can be easily done in BG.

As an aside, this card made me realize there's just not enough Faerun-specific reference in the Forgotten Realms block outside of legendaries. I would've loved seeing WotC have more lands like this and your other examples, with the ability maybe retooled a bit for balance.




*Spoiler: Runner Up*
Show

Tom the Mime with *Primal Warrior*

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Personification with *Favored Servant*

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks for the fun prompt! Favored Servant is a fun card wp

----------


## Personification

Thank you.

This week *make me a card that in some way evokes the word and/or concept of "sandwich".*
How you do that is up to you.

----------


## Bucky

*Joint Ambush* 1GR
Instant   C
Target creature you don't control fights target creature you control. Another target creature you or a teammate controls deals damage equal to its power to the first creature.

----------


## mystic1110

Searing Hound RR
Creature - Dog (U)
At the beginning of your upkeep, if an opponent controls two creatures, Searing Hound deals 1 damage to that player and each creature that player controls.
_"While you are arguing if it counts as an elemental or not, it is busy setting your buns on fire."_
2/2

----------


## Tom the Mime

Ravenous Gambler 1G
Creature - Human U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a food token.
1, Sacrifice a food token: Roll a six-sided die. Gain life equal equal to the result
_I'm not leaving the table. Just slap something between two bits of bread._
2/2

Bit obscure but given how it got the name...

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Arcane Alternator - RUR
Creature - Goblin Wizard R
The first time you cast an instant spell each turn, copy up to one target sorcery spell you control. You may choose new targets for the copy.
2/3

*Spoiler: but what if words instead*
Show

Sandstone Gorgon - 2B
Creature - Gorgon Warlock C
Deathtouch
Whenever a creature dealt damage by Sandstone Gorgon this turn dies, create a 0/1 colorless Sand creature token.
1/3

----------


## Personification

> Arcane Alternator - RUR
> _Concept_
> Creature - Goblin Wizard R
> The first time you cast an instant spell each turn, copy up to one target sorcery spell you control. You may choose new targets for the copy.
> 2/3
> 
> Sandstone Gorgon - 2B
> _Words_
> Creature - Gorgon Warlock C
> ...


I believe, by the rules of the contest, you have to choose one card to preview.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Edible Submersible* 2
[A long loaf of bread is sliced lengthwise. Various meats, cheeses, and vegetables lie in between the top and bottom.  On the top towards the left side is a periscope.  On the bottom towards the right is a propeller.  It seems to be underwater.]
Artifact- Food Vehicle  U
~ can't be blocked.
2,T, Sacrifice ~: You gain 3 life.
Crew 1
You may sacrifice a food rather than pay ~'s crew cost.
1/1

----------


## ben-zayb

Phoebe of the Lush Oasis 2GG
Legendary Creature - Elemental Shaman R
Tandem (Phoebe and Jai, Dunemages)
Vigilance, Reach
At the beginning of each end step, you gain life equal to the total combat damage dealt this turn to creatures you control.
4/4
//
Jai of the Forbidden Oasis BB
Legendary Creature - Ooze Warlock R
Tandem (Phoebe and Jai, Dunemages)
Indestructible
Whenever a creature attacks, you may have it get +2/+1 until end of turn. If you do, put a -1/-1 counter on it.
1/1

*Spoiler: Tandem (TL;DR it's Fuse for modal DFC)*
Show

Tandem is similar to Fuse, but for modal dual-faced permanents.You may cast a modal double-faced permanent spell as a tandem. Its cost is the combined mana cost of each face.A permanent that was cast in tandem has the combined characteristics of each face, except for its name, which is indicated in the tandem ability; it has all the abilities, colors, and types of each; its MV is the total MV of each; for creatures, its base power and toughness is the total base power and base toughness, respectively, of each; and for planeswalkers, its starting loyalty is the total starting loyalty of each.Like with all wonkiness of the legends rule, you can control one of each of sun-face, moon-face, and the tandem version on the battlefield at the same time for legendary cards with tandemTokens wpuld be available for easier reference of tandem cards. A PB&J token would look something like this:
Phoebe and Jai, Dunemages 2GGBB
Legendary Creature - Elemental Shaman Ooze Warlock R
Vigilance, Reach, Indestructible
At the beginning of each end step, you gain life equal to the total combat damage dealt this turn to creatures you control.
Whenever a creature attacks, you may have it get +2/+1 until end of turn. If you do, put a -1/-1 counter on it.
5/5

----------


## Quiddle

Wrap in Wheat 1W
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant Plains
When Wrap in Wheat enters the battlefield exile target creature with mana value less than or equal to the number of plains you control for as long as you control Wrap in Wheat.

----------


## Necroticplague

Crushing Walls
Instant-U
suspend 3(0)
Deal 5 damage to target attacking creature, then exile this with 3 time counters. 
While this is suspended, if a creature attacks its owner or a planeswalker its owner controls, remove a time counter from this.

----------


## Personification

Judging will be in roughly 24 hours, so get your designs in soon.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Judge?asdfghjkkl

----------


## Personification

Sorry about the huge delay. Locked for judging now.

- - - Updated - - -

*Spoiler: Bucky - Knuckle Sandwich*
Show




> *Joint Ambush* 1GR
> Instant   C
> Target creature you don't control fights target creature you control. Another target creature you or a teammate controls deals damage equal to its power to the first creature.


I like the idea here, but I think the execution is a bit confusingly worded and honestly underpowered. Band Together does something very similar, but it is easier to cast and, often, a better effect, and I don't even remember seeing it too much in draft. Assuming this is for a Battlebond-esque set, it can still probably afford to just be a bite, and maybe even only have MV 2. I will give you points for the Knuckle <-> Joint pun, which I didn't even get until I put in the joke name for the spoiler box.



*Spoiler: mystic1110 - *siiiiigh* Hot Dog*
Show




> Searing Hound RR
> Creature - Dog (U)
> At the beginning of your upkeep, if an opponent controls two creatures, Searing Hound deals 1 damage to that player and each creature that player controls.
> _"While you are arguing if it counts as an elemental or not, it is busy setting your buns on fire."_
> 2/2


First of all, this is needlessly aggressive  :Small Tongue: . As to the actual effect, it seems weirdly niche. It only triggers if your opponent has exactly two creatures, and even then the effect isn't great. When you don't get that effect, this is just a hard to cast bear.



*Spoiler: Tom the Mime - The Earl*
Show





> Ravenous Gambler 1G
> Creature - Human U
> When ~ enters the battlefield, create a food token.
> 1, Sacrifice a food token: Roll a six-sided die. Gain life equal equal to the result
> _I'm not leaving the table. Just slap something between two bits of bread._
> 2/2


I did, in fact, get the reference, though for the true flavor win it should probably be a noble. With the policy change made in AFR, this is also doable in black border now. Not a particularly powerful card, but definitely a fine enabler for a limited life gain, sacrifice, and/or dice-rolling archetype. A solid card.



*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands - Stack Stacker*
Show




> Arcane Alternator - RUR
> Creature - Goblin Wizard R
> The first time you cast an instant spell each turn, copy up to one target sorcery spell you control. You may choose new targets for the copy.
> 2/3


While I get the joke, I really don't think they would ever format a mana cost that way. As to the card itself, I'm not sure how to evaluate it. It's too niche to be good in limited, and in most constructed formats I feel like it would either be worthless or busted with no in-between.



*Spoiler: Laughing Dog - The Soggiest Hoagie Roll*
Show




> *Edible Submersible* 2
> [A long loaf of bread is sliced lengthwise. Various meats, cheeses, and vegetables lie in between the top and bottom.  On the top towards the left side is a periscope.  On the bottom towards the right is a propeller.  It seems to be underwater.]
> Artifact- Food Vehicle  U
> ~ can't be blocked.
> 2,T, Sacrifice ~: You gain 3 life.
> Crew 1
> You may sacrifice a food rather than pay ~'s crew cost.
> 1/1


I like where you are going with this, but I just don't think it does enough. Most equipment punches above its weight, whereas this one is a 1/1 for 2 with extra steps, and while unblockable and the food clause are nice, they don't add enough, especially because unblockable tends to be best with auras and equipment, which would fall off when this unscrews.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb - Sand Witch Sandwich*
Show




> Phoebe of the Lush Oasis 2GG
> Legendary Creature - Elemental Shaman R
> Tandem (Phoebe and Jai, Dunemages)
> Vigilance, Reach
> At the beginning of each end step, you gain life equal to the total combat damage dealt this turn to creatures you control.
> 4/4
> //
> Jai of the Forbidden Oasis BB
> Legendary Creature - Ooze Warlock R
> ...


While I am glad you completed the secret quest of making a sand witch, I'm not sure if I like the effect. Fuse works because you can always see both parts and don't have to remember anything. Here, though you will have people incessantly flipping back and forth and forgetting what abilities it has and how big it is. Plus, I don't really feel that the cards synergize in a way that makes tandeming them a particularly enticing or interesting proposition.


*Spoiler: Quiddle - Chained to the Roots*
Show




> Wrap in Wheat 1W
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant Plains
> When Wrap in Wheat enters the battlefield exile target creature with mana value less than or equal to the number of plains you control for as long as you control Wrap in Wheat.


I like the flavor and the effect, though I do think it could probably afford to cost just W. I don't really have anything else to say.


*Spoiler: Necroticplague - Panini Press*
Show




> Crushing Walls
> Instant-U
> suspend 3(0)
> Deal 5 damage to target attacking creature, then exile this with 3 time counters. 
> While this is suspended, if a creature attacks its owner or a planeswalker its owner controls, remove a time counter from this.


I don't really think this works. The likely play pattern is that when this is suspended, the opponent will just attack until it has one time counter, then wait until the spell's owner's upkeep, at which time it will fall out of suspend, be uncastable (because nothing is attacking) and stay in exile.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Tom the Mime with Ravenous Gambler

----------


## Tom the Mime

Thanks. Given the sandwich I was thinking of using food along the same lines as tempting witch and dice rolling just made sense as a gambler. Had to make the ability not tap and a bit cheaper than food because on average, it'd give you 0.5 extra life and be less reliable so it needed at least a bit of a reason to use it instead of saccing food normally if you don't have dice roll synergy.

*Challenge: Make something that can go in the command zone. Legendary creatures and planeswalkers are the main option with commander and brawl but things like dungeons or conspiracies are okay too.* In the case of legendaries, part of the judging will be based on how they'd be as a commander.

----------


## mystic1110

The Isle of Dread
Dungeon
Tanaroa Village  Create a Food Token. (_Leads to: Zombie Master's Abode_.)
Zombie Master's Abode   Create a 2/2 black zombie creature token. (_Leads to: Cave of the Black Pearl, Jagged Shores of Olman_.)
Jagged Shores of Olman  Lands you control  become Islands until end of turn. (_Leads to: Forest of Wandering Monsters, Temple of the Kopru_.)
Cave of the Black Pearl  Draw 2 cards, Lose 4 life. (_Dead End. Dungeon Cannot be Completed. Further Venture triggers will do nothing_.)
Forest of Wandering Monsters  Target opponent creates a 4/4 red Dinosaur creature token. (_Leads to: Sanctum of the Demogorgon_.)
Temple of the Kopru  Target opponent gains control of a creature of their choice. (_Leads to: Sanctum of the Demogorgon_.)
Sanctum of the Demogorgon  Transform The Isle of Dread and place it onto the battlefield.
//
The Demogorgon 
Legendary Creature - Horror
_(Blue and Black color Indicator)_
Ward - Mill 10 Cards. _(Whenever this creature becomes the target of a spell or ability an opponent controls, counter it unless that player Mills 10 Cards.)_
Whenever an opponent casts a spell, until end of turn, that player cant cast spells, you may look at the top card of their library any time, you may play the top card of their library, and you may spend mana as though it were mana of any color to cast spells this way.
7/7

----------


## Quiddle

What happens if you venture after hitting a dead end? Maybe it should exile its self?


Also non-creature/planeswalker cards that can be your commander are fine too right?

----------


## mythmonster2

*Memorial of the Nameless Hero* 1WBG
Legendary Artifact (R)
Memorial of the Nameless Hero can be your commander.
When Memorial of the Nameless Hero enters the battlefield, exile target nonlegendary creature card from your graveyard. If you do, it perpetually becomes a copy of the exiled card, except it's legendary in addition to its other types. 

Borrowing a mechanic from Historic Horizons. Perpetually means that it will remain a copy of the card forever, even if it's killed and goes to the command zone.

----------


## Bucky

*Messenger Kami*   2R
Creature - Fox Spirit  U
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may discard a card. If you do, draw a card.

Enshrine 2RR _(2RR: Return this card from your graveyard to the command zone. It loses all types and colors and becomes an Emblem. Enshrine only as a Sorcery.)_
2/1


*Spoiler: design notes*
Show


This is intended to enable other Enshrine cards by putting them directly in discard without passing through the battlefield - the messenger brings you their stories so you can enshrine them without meeting them.

Thematically, the source material is the messenger fox statues at IRL shrines to Inari. It's not clear to me whether the fox statues are supposed to be subordinate kami or a representation of mundane foxes, but I went with the former interpretation here.

----------


## Tom the Mime

> What happens if you venture after hitting a dead end? Maybe it should exile its self?
> 
> 
> Also non-creature/planeswalker cards that can be your commander are fine too right?


As long they can go in the command one on their own, yes. No shenanigans like leadership vacuum, mutate and manifest putting your entire deck in your command zone, although that is a funny combo.

----------


## Quiddle

The Tragedy of Barovia 1BB
Legendary Enchantment - Saga M
I: An opponent creates a 1/1 white human token with protection from black.
II: Each player discards a card.
III: Each player sacrificaes a creature, if you sacrificed a creature this way The Tragedy of Bariovia becomes Strahd Von Barovich and has a mana cost of 2BB perpetually.
The Tragedy of Bariovia can be your commander.

//

Strahd Von Barovich 
Legendary Creature - Vampire Noble
Undying
Whenever a creature dies if it attacked you this turn return it to the battlefield under your control with a +1/+1 counter, it is a vampire in addition to its other types.
At the beginning of each opponents end step that player loses X life and you gain X life where X is equal to the number of untapped creatures that player controls.
4/4

----------


## Necroticplague

Soldier of Myth 0
Legendary Creature-Illusion R
This card is every color.
_Emminence_-During your upkeep, if this card is in your command zone, you may exile a permanent from your deck and put a fate counter on it.
As this enters the battlefield, you may pay the mana cost of any permanent you own in exile with a fate counter. If you do, this enters the battlefield as a copy of the permanent, except it was "WUBRG: Exile this permanent, then return it to the battlefield under it's owner's control. It's owner may activate this ability."
"_One tale-many faces._"
0/0

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Mimimu, the Spore-swarm - 1BB
Legendary Creature - Fungus Rat R
Companion - Your starting deck contains no more than 5 cards with different names other than basic lands. _(If this card is your chosen companion, you may put it into your hand from outside the game for 3 as a sorcery.)_
Deathtouch
When this creature enters the battlefield and at the beginning of your upkeep, search your library for a card with the same name as a creature you control, reveal it and put it into your hand. Then shuffle.
2/2

----------


## Laughing Dog

> Soldier of Myth 0
> Legendary Creature-Illusion R
> This card is every color.
> _Emminence_-During your upkeep, if this card is in your command zone, you may exile a permanent from your deck and put a fate counter on it.
> Whenever this enters the battlefield, you may pay the mana cost of any permanent you own in exile with a fate counter. If you do, this enters the battlefield as a copy of the creature, except it was "WUBRG: Exile this creature, then return it to the battlefield under it's owner's control. It's owner may activate this ability."
> "_One tale-many faces._"


Power and Toughness?

------
*The Spirit of Faithfulness* W
Legendary Enchantment- MR
The Spirit of Faithfulness can be your commander.
As long as The Spirit of Faithfulness is on the battlefield or in the command zone, players cannot control permanents or spells they do not own.
The Spirit of Faithfulness enters the battlefield with x +1/+1 counters, where X is the number of mana spent to cast it.
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may have The Spirit of Faithfulness become a 0/0 Spirit creature that is still a Legendary Enchantment until the beginning of your next turn.  If you do, at the beginning of the next end step, remove a +1/+1 counter from The Spirit of Faithfulness.

----------


## Personification

> Mimimu, the Spore-swarm - 1BB
> Legendary Creature - Fungus Rat R
> Companion - Your starting deck contains no more than 5 cards with different names other than basic lands. _(If this card is your chosen companion, you may put it into your hand from outside the game for 3 as a sorcery.)_
> Deathtouch
> At the beginning of your upkeep, search your library for a card with the same name as a creature you control, reveal it and put it into your hand. Then shuffle.
> 2/2


How does this interact with the command zone? Companions live in the sideboard.

----------


## mythmonster2

> How does this interact with the command zone? Companions live in the sideboard.


The prompt is just something that _could_ go in the command zone. It's a legendary creature, so you could run it as a commander.

----------


## Personification

*Arlinn Kord, Archmage of Goldnight* 1RG
Legendary Creature - Human Werewolf Cleric M
Whenever another Werewolf or Wolf creature you control enters the battlefield or transforms, you may pay (G/R). If you do, it fights target creature you don't control. When the creature you don't control dies this turn, you may exile ~ and return it to the battlefield transformed under its owner's control. 
2/3
//
*Arlinn Kord, Alpha of the Multiverse*
(R/G indicator) Legendary Planeswalker- Arlinn
Werewolf and Wolf creatures you control get +1/+1.
+1: Target a creature you control. You may transform it. Then, it fights up to one target creature an opponent controls. 
0: Create a 2/2 Wolf creature token.
-6: You get an emblem with "Creatures you control get +1/+1, vigilance, haste, and 'At the beginning of combat on your turn, you may pay (R/G). When you do, this creature fights target creature.'."
3

----------


## ben-zayb

Duc Souris, Retired Adventurer WBR
Legendary Creature - Rat Noble R
T, Sacrifice X Treasures: Search your library for a nonland card with mana value X, reveal that card, put it into your hand, then shuffle.
Deathtouch, Defender
3/3
//
Murderhobo's Grind 2BR
Sorcery - Adventure
This spell costs 1 less to cast for each Treasure you control.
Destroy target creature, then create a Treasure token.

----------


## Bucky

> Duc Souris, Retired Adventurer WBR


*Spoiler: Judge Keep Out*
Show


Since when was "T:Search for a Land card" in WBR's slices of the color pie?

----------


## Quiddle

Mono black gets tutors

----------


## ben-zayb

> *Spoiler: Judge Keep Out*
> Show
> 
> 
> Since when was "T:Search for a Land card" in WBR's slices of the color pie?


*Spoiler*
Show

Since I messed up. But that's being rectified now, thanks.

----------


## mythmonster2

It's been over a week, any word on judgment?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Wrote up some of it but then I lost it when the browser crashes. Busy over the weekend but I'll try to find a bit of time but it should be up by Monday at the latest.

----------


## Bucky

> Wrote up some of it but then I lost it when the browser crashes. .


A word of advice - if you're writing a post and you can't just finish it in one sitting, keep it in a separate text file.

----------


## somethingrandom

If you are using Firefox I would recommend the Textarea Cache add-on

----------


## mythmonster2

Any word on judging?

----------


## Quiddle

Just gonna give a quick judging so we can do next round

*Honorable mentions*

Bucky - Messenger Kami
This seems fair and is a cool idea, however this card can't be your commander

DrGunsforhands - Mimimu, the Spore-swarm
A powerful but limited effect, I especially like how this constricts deck building with lands but I don't think you can build feasable decks with 20(5*4) nonlands. I understand there are cards you can run more than 4 of but if thats your intention then I think it over constricts deck building.

*Winner Mythmonster2*
I think this card would make a fun toolbox commander gj

----------


## Bucky

> Bucky - Messenger Kami
> This seems fair and is a cool idea, however this card can't be your commander


The challenge doesn't require it to be! It only required that the card can "go in the command zone", which Enshrine directly does.

It isn't Legendary, so its inability to be your commander is no more relevant to the challenge than a Dungeon's inability to be your commander.

----------


## Quiddle

oops saw the matters how well of a commander it would be missed the if its a legendary creature part

----------


## Personification

Someone needs to make a new challenge.

----------


## mythmonster2

I can go ahead and make a new challenge: *Create a card with mechanics from two different sets!* These can be keyword actions, keyword abilities, or ability words.

----------


## Personification

*Arcbound Mentor*  WR
Artifact Creature - Construct Soldier U
First Strike, Modular 2, Mentor.
0/0

----------


## Quiddle

Orzhov Debtfinder 1WB
Creature - Human Cleric U
Whenever another creature you own dies it gains Embalm until the end of the turn. The Embalm cost is equal to its mana cost. (You can embalm the creature by exiling it any time you could cast a sorcery)
Afterlife 1
2/2
"While his motives were contrarian, the God Pharaoh brought innovation to death."

----------


## mystic1110

Angelic Preserver 2WW
Enchantment Creature - Angel U
Bestow - 4WW _(If you cast this card for its bestow cost, it's an Aura spell with enchant creature. It becomes a creature again if it's not attached to a creature.)_
Flying
While Angelic Preserver is an aura it has Totem armor and has "if this aura would be destroyed instead unattach if from a creature it enchants".
Enchanted creature gets +2/+2 and has Flying.
2/2

----------


## Personification

> Angelic Preserver 2WW
> Enchantment Creature - Angel U
> Bestow - 4WW _(If you cast this card for its bestow cost, it's an Aura spell with enchant creature. It becomes a creature again if it's not attached to a creature.)_
> Flying
> While Angelic Preserver is an enchantment it has Totem armor and has "if this enchantment would be destroyed instead unattach if from a creature it enchants".
> Enchanted creature gets +2/+2 and has Flying.
> 2/2


*Spoiler: Spoiled so as not to influence judging*
Show

 This is always an enchantment, which breaks the totem armor ability. I would suggest changing "enchantment" to "aura".

----------


## mystic1110

> *Spoiler: Spoiled so as not to influence judging*
> Show
> 
>  This is always an enchantment, which breaks the totem armor ability. I would suggest changing "enchantment" to "aura".


Thank you!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Emrakul's Shadow
Creature - Eldrazi MR
_(Spells without casting costs can't be cast normally.)_
Intimidate _(This can't be blocked except by artifact creatures.)_
Escape - X, exile Y other cards from your graveyard, where Y is 20 minus X.
12/12

----------


## ben-zayb

Lazotep Reconnoiters XBB
Creature - Zombie Scout R
Deathtouch
Dash XXBB
When ~ enters the battlefield, amass X.
2/2

----------


## Personification

Judgement (sic)?

----------


## mythmonster2

I'll give 24 hours for submissions.

EDIT: Won't be taking any more submissions, judging will be up soon.

----------


## Bucky

*Grove Hydra*  1GG
Creature - Hydra  R
Trample
Sweep - When Grove Hydra enters the battlefield, return any number of Forests you control to their owners' hands. Put a +1/+1 counter on Grove Hydra for each land you returned.
Landfall - Whenever a land enters the battlefield under your control, put a +1/+1 counter on Grove Hydra.
2/2

----------


## Misothene

Iterative Testing U
Sorcery- U
Learn.
Replicate 1U

----------


## mythmonster2

Apologies, a family emergency has come up, so I cannot do detailed judging, but I will give it to *ben-zayb* with Lazotep Reconnoiters.

----------


## ben-zayb

Thanks. For this week's challenge: *Design a card inspired by a non-CCG card.*

Info on the card/s you're referencing would also be highly appreciated.

----------


## mystic1110

Pinball Wizard 2U
Creature - Human Wizard R
When Pinball Wizard enters the battlefield search your library for an artifact card with mana value of 1, put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle. If such artifact was a non-creature artifact you may exchange control of target non-creature artifact you control and target non-creature artifact an opponent controls. Then that opponent may return an artifact they control to its owner's hand, if they do they may exile Pinball Wizard and return it to the battlefield under their control. 
_You got to be able to keep as many balls in play as you can_
1/1

----------


## Bucky

Draw Two    2UU
Sorcery    M
The next time an opponent would take a turn, they instead skip that turn and draw two cards.  Exile Draw Two.


From Uno.

----------


## Quiddle

Inspired by invitation cards

Invite 1G
Sorcery R
Look at the top four cards of your library. You may reveal a creature card from among them and put it into your hand. Put the rest on the bottom of your library in any order.
///
Party 4RR
Sorcery
Aftermath
Put a creature card from your hand into play, it gains haste. Sacrifice it at the beginning of the next end step.

----------


## Personification

*Effortless Gift* 2W
Instant U
Destroy target nonland, nontoken permanent. Its controller creates a number of Treasure tokens equal to its mana value.
_...but now you can replace it with anything you want!_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

King of Shovels - 2
Artifact - R
T: Mill the top 5 cards of your library.
B, T, exile 5 cards from your graveyard: Return target creature card from your graveyard to your hand.
G, T, exile 5 cards from your graveyard: Return target land card from your graveyard to your hand.

----------


## Misothene

Jace of Diamonds 1UR
Legendary Planeswalker- Jace MR
+1: Draw a card, then discard a card. If a nonland card was discarded this way, create a Treasure token.
-2: Create a Treasure token, then Jace deals damage to any target equal to the number of Treasures you control.
-5: Create 6 Treasure tokens. You get an emblem with "Whenever you sacrifice a Treasure, this emblem deals 1 damage to any target."
Loyalty 3

----------


## mythmonster2

*Paira Deuces* 1G
Creature- Orc Rogue(C)
When Paira Deuces enters the battlefield, you may pay 1G. If you do, create a 2/2 green Orc Rogue creature token.
_Some mobsters in Capenna get by on their strength, skill, or smarts. Others just make do with numbers._
2/2

Edit: Thanks for the catch, Quiddle.

----------


## ben-zayb

I'm giving 24 hours for everyone to submit/finalize their entries.

----------


## ben-zayb

_Judgement is up!_

*Spoiler: Pinball Wizard*
Show




> Pinball Wizard 2U
> Creature - Human Wizard R
> When Pinball Wizard enters the battlefield search your library for an artifact card with mana value of 1, put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle. If such artifact was a non-creature artifact you may exchange control of target non-creature artifact you control and target non-creature artifact an opponent controls. Then that opponent may return an artifact they control to its owner's hand, if they do they may exile Pinball Wizard and return it to the battlefield under their control. 
> _You got to be able to keep as many balls in play as you can_
> 1/1


The most seemingly relevant things I found searching for "pinball" and "pinball wizard" were cards featuring horror IPs and a song by The Who, so apologies if I completely missed the mechanics you're going for here. The ability seems too complex for what's basically a cog tutor that becomes repeatable if your opponent also wants to tutor and get one of your artifacts or the one you stole from them. A 2/2 body like Trinket Mage may also work better as it further incentivizes the opponent to steal the creature and potentially repeat the process.
*Spoiler: Draw Two*
Show




> Draw Two    2UU
> Sorcery    M
> The next time an opponent would take a turn, they instead skip that turn and draw two cards.  Exile Draw Two.


Spot on with the mechanics. It's much less potent than an extra turn in multiplayer formats, but I still think the MV is a bit low even with the card disadvantage.
*Spoiler: Invite /to/ Party*
Show




> Inspired by invitation cards
> 
> Invite 1G
> Sorcery R
> Look at the top four cards of your library. You may reveal a creature card from among them and put it into your hand. Put the rest on the bottom of your library in any order.
> ///
> Party 4RR
> Sorcery
> Aftermath
> Put a creature card from your hand into play, it gains haste. Sacrifice it at the beginning of the next end step.


Invitation card wasn't what I had in mind, but I like this. The sides of Invited to Party works in synergy as expected of aftermath cards, and the costs look fine. There's a bit of overlap in design space with Reason /to/ Believe, but that's fine.
*Spoiler: Effortless Gift*
Show




> *Effortless Gift* 2W
> Instant U
> Destroy target nonland, nontoken permanent. Its controller creates a number of Treasure tokens equal to its mana value.
> _...but now you can replace it with anything you want!_


Ha, a gift card! As with Excavation Technique, I'm still unsure giving Treasure tokens is enough of a drawback for cheap nonland permanent removal. Then again, that somewhat captures the essence of gift cards.
*Spoiler: King of Shovels*
Show




> King of Shovels - 2
> Artifact - R
> T: Mill the top 5 cards of your library.
> B, T, exile 5 cards from your graveyard: Return target creature card from your graveyard to your hand.
> G, T, exile 5 cards from your graveyard: Return target land card from your graveyard to your hand.


Great showcase of multiple "digging" mechanics. I'm a little confused why it's neither a creature nor an equipment.
*Spoiler: Jace of Diamonds*
Show




> Jace of Diamonds 1UR
> Legendary Planeswalker- Jace MR
> +1: Draw a card, then discard a card. If a nonland card was discarded this way, create a Treasure token.
> -2: Create a Treasure token, then Jace deals damage to any target equal to the number of Treasures you control.
> -5: Create 6 Treasure tokens. You get an emblem with "Whenever you sacrifice a Treasure, this emblem deals 1 damage to any target."
> Loyalty 3


A major challenge Jace of Diamonds has is it's trying to be Jace to get that sweet Ace of Diamonds wordplay. This could really be mono-red with very minimal tweaks if not for Jace being blue. The abilities look fairly costed and Jace had his pirate stint so the Treasure theme isn't completely out of the blue. That said, these isn't the last two abilities are same-y but also go against each other a bit.
*Spoiler: Paira Deuces*
Show




> *Paira Deuces* 1G
> Creature- Orc Rogue(C)
> When Paira Deuces enters the battlefield, you may pay 1G. If you do, create a 2/2 green Orc Rogue creature token.
> _Some mobsters in Capenna get by on their strength, skill, or smarts. Others just make do with numbers._
> 2/2
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the catch, Quiddle.


It's a pretty straight-forward, solid common. Not much to be said, except I'm surprised this isn't a card already. 


*Spoiler: Awards*
Show

*Runner Up:* Bucky with Draw Two

*Winner:* Quiddle with Invite /to/ Party

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks ben-zayb! 

For the next challenge I would like *a card that would fit in a universe beyond secret lair product.*

Note this card will be black boarded though not standard legal. Feel free to design the whole secret lair drop if you would like but I'll only be judging one card.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Zagreus, Rebellious Prince* 1WR
Legendary Creature- Demigod (R)
Haste
Zagreus, Rebellious Prince gets +1/+1 for each other legendary creature you control.
Escape- 1WR, exile three other cards from your graveyard.
Zagreus, Rebellious Prince escapes with a +1/+1 counter on it for each creature card exiled to pay its escape cost.
3/1

*Spoiler: Thoughts on design*
Show

Zagreus, from Hades. Caring about other legendary creatures you control represents the various boons you get from the gods and your allies, escaping from the underworld is literally what you do in the game, and the buff on escaping represents gaining more power as you progress through the underworld. Still working on the exact numbers of the card, but he should be fragile, since dying a lot is part of the game and he can get buff through other means.

----------


## DeTess

*The Snap* 1RB
Sorcery R
Each player sacrifices half their creatures rounded up at random. Then do the same for planeswalkers.
_perfectly balanced, as all things should be.
-Thanos, the Mad Titan_

----------


## Personification

From Brandon Sanderson's Cosmere

*Kaladin of Bridge Four* 1WW
[_Thalia, Elgaud Protégé_]
*Spoiler: Art*
Show



Legendary Creature - Human Peasant Soldier M
Vigilance, First Strike.
_Field Medicine_ - T: Another target Soldier, Knight, or Scout control gains indestructible until end of turn.
(_Melds with Sylphrena, the Ancient Daughter_ [Traft, Cathar's Guide])
_"Life before death. Strength before weakness. Journey before destination."_
3/2
Art: Randy Vargas

*Sylphrena, the Ancient Daughter* WU
[_Traft, Cathar's Guide_]
Legendary Creature - Spirit Advisor R
Flying, Ward 1.
When ~ deals combat damage to a player draw a card, then discard a card.
At the beginning of combat on your turn, if you both own and control ~ and a creature named Kaladin of Bridge Four [_Thalia, Elgaud Protégé_], exile them, then meld them into Kaladin Stormblessed, Knight Radiant [_Thalia, Host of Saint Traft_].
1/2

*Kaladin Stormblessed, Knight Radiant*
[_Thalia, Host of Saint Traft_]
*Spoiler: Art*
Show



(W/U) Legendary Creature - Human Knight Noble M
Ward 4.
Flying, Vigilance, Frist strike.
When ~ deals combat damage to a player, draw a card.
_Strength of Squires_ - Other Soldiers, Knights, and Scouts you control have Flying, First strike, and Ward 1.
_"I will protect those who cannot protect themselves."_
4/4
Art: Zack Stella
*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

I knew I wanted to do a Cosmere thing, and I knew that, if possible, I wanted to do a Godzilla treatment for it. I actually had an entire planeswalker card for Vasher/Dakkon mapped out, but I scrapped it as too fiddly. After that I started thinking about Kaladin, and I realized meld fit perfectly for the Nahel Bond. The mechanical connection with Thalia.Traft only occurred to me most of the way through the design, though it is possible that the return to Innistrad influenced it subconsciously. Because the card is UB (no, not the Dimir one), I felt like it made sense to have flavor words, which they indicated will mostly be a tool for out-of-universe cards, which I hope clears up most of the ability decisions without me needing to clear it up.
As a note on the art, Brandon Sanderson commissions a lot of art for his books and peripherals, and because the world of notable fantasy artists can only be so big (and Magic is a hungry monster) many have done Magic art too, so I decided that if I could find a piece that fit the card and was by a Magic artist I would use it. Unfortunately, none of the Syl art I found was by a Magic artist.

----------


## Misothene

Byleth Eisner 1WW
Legendary Creature- Human Warrior MR
Byleth enters the battlefield with 5 charge counters on them.
Vigilance
Whenever Byleth attacks, you may choose one:
_Wrath Strike_- Remove a charge counter from Byleth. If you do, they get +2/+0 until end of turn.
_Windsweep_- Remove a charge counter from Byleth. If you do, prevent all combat damage that would be dealt to them this turn.
_Sublime Heaven_- Remove two charge counters from Byleth. If you do, the next time blockers are declared this turn, destroy target blocking creature.
3/3

----------


## ben-zayb

Gum-Gum Fruit 1
Legendary Artifact - Food R
2, T, Sacrifice this artifact: You gain 3 life. You may choose a creature you control that isn't enchanted. If you do, exile ~, then return it to the battlefield transformed and enchanting that creature.
//
Curse of the Rubberman
Legendary Enchantment - Aura R
Enchant creature
4: Until end of turn, enchanted creature gets +3/+3, gains reach if you paid GG, and may block any number of creatures if you paid WW.
UUUU: Tap enchanted creature. Any player may activate this ability.

----------


## Necroticplague

Tachyon, Quantum Sprinter UURR
Legendary Planeswalker-Tachyon

+2: Surveil 1. 
+0: Deal one point of damage to any target. You may return any amount of arcane cards to the bottom of your library. Copy this ability for each card returned in this way.You may choose new targets for the copies. 
-5: Reveal the bottom two cards your library. You may play both of them without without paying their costs if they share a type or subtype.
4

----------


## mystic1110

The Oldest House 
Legendary Land - R
T: Add C to your mana pool
Enters the battlefield tapped.
As long as the Oldest House is untapped, whenever a player casts a spell instead they exile the spell. 
Players may cast spells that they own that are exiled by The Oldest House as though they were in their hand and may spend mana as though it were mana of any color to cast that spell.
Players may cast spells that they own that are exiled by The Oldest House without paying their mana cost, if they do each of their opponents creates X 1/1 black horror tokens where X is that spells converted mana cost.

----------


## Personification

> Tachyon, Quantum Sprinter UURR
> Planeswalker-Tachyon
> 
> +2: Surveil 1. 
> +0: Deal one point of damage to any target. You may return any amount of arcane cards to the bottom of your library. Copy this ability for each card returned in this way.You may choose new targets for the copies. 
> -5: Reveal the bottom two cards your library. You may play both of them without without paying their costs if they share a type or subtype.
> 4


Is this intended to not be legendary?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The Shawshank Redemption - 1BW
Enchantment - Saga R
I: Exile target creature card in a graveyard or in exile.
II: Destroy up to one target artifact or enchantment.
III: Return a creature card exiled with The Shawshank Redemption to the battlefield under your control.

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: mythmonster2*
Show


I like zag and I think the cares about legends is on theme but I am not a huge fan of caring about exiling creatures. Escape is a very flavorful mechanic here.


*Spoiler: DeTess*
Show


Solid sorcery, this is best played as a 2 for one but you don't get to choose what you hit which makes is very safe. I think the idea of Snaping mtg characters to be pretty funny. "Mr Jace I don't feel so good."


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show


Clever use of meld,  I think you did a good job of making a card where the flavor connects really well with characters existing in magic!


*Spoiler: Misothene*
Show


At first I wasn't sure about the charge counters but I think it actually does a really good job of connecting to a fire emblem feel in magic! 5 Feels like a little too many counters but I think the abilities see well costed and fair. I happy to see that the destroy ability - while powerful - put the decision to block and be destroyed to your opponent. 


*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show


I like a lot of what you are doing but I think that the card is a little on the weaker side due to the color requirements in the ability. I think the water weakness you built in is awesome though!


*Spoiler: Necroticplague*
Show


Tachyon is interesting but at four colored mana I think it could be a little stronger. Arcane cards are cool but a kind of dated card type I think caring about instants and sorceries would help this a little. 


*Spoiler: mystic1110*
Show


I'm not sure what house this is supposed to be referencing. The fact that this either makes cards have it be paid for twice or makes you horrors is very strong when you consider that you can tap it allowing you to cast your spells without giving your opponent horrors. I think this does a bit too much for a land.  


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show


Neat, a slow animation spell with some artifact/enchantment hate built in. I'll be honest I haven't seen this movie so its a little hard for me to give you a fair evaluation sorry. 





*Spoiler: And the winner is*
Show


Misothene, I thought you provided an interesting card that captured flavor in a fitting way bridging two different games!

----------


## Misothene

Thanks Quiddle, and to everyone else that entered!

For this week, *make a card that can be played face-down or interacts with face-down cards.* 

Examples include, but are not limited to, creatures with morph, spells that manifest, Jester's Scepter and Ixidron.

----------


## mystic1110

Enslave the Lightning 2R
Instant U
Substantiate the top card of your library, then that card deals 2 damage to you and 2 damage to target creature.
_(To substantiate a card, put it onto the battlefield face down as a 2/2 creature. You may exile it any time for its mana cost if its an instant or sorcery card. Until end of turn, if that card was exiled this way you may cast it without paying its mana cost.)_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Dubious Riddle - XG
Sorcery - R
Search your library for a creature card with mana value X or less, put it onto the battlefield face-down, then shuffle. Each opponent guesses a number. Then, turn that creature face-up. Each opponent that correctly guessed its mana value creates a token that's a copy of that creature.

----------


## ben-zayb

Raven Guild Trickster UB
Creature - Human Wizard U
3BB, Sacrifice a face-down creature: Create 3 1/1 black and blue Bird creature tokens.
3UU: Destroy target face-down creature. If you do, its controller creates a 1/1 white Rabbit creature token.
2/2

----------


## mythmonster2

Question for the judge: Would Foretell be okay for this challenge?

----------


## Misothene

> Question for the judge: Would Foretell be okay for this challenge?


Sure! Anything that involves face-downedness of the card itself or something it interacts with is fine.

----------


## Necroticplague

Bane of Secrets BW
Human Cleric
During your upkeep, shuffle one face-down creature or face-down card in exile into it's owner's deck. 
_"That which will not show itself has no right to exist."_
1/1

----------


## Quiddle

Cloak 1U
Instant U
Turn target creature you control facedown it becomes a 2/2 morph creature with no abilities then it gains hexproof until the end of the turn. Turn it face up anytime by paying its mana cost.
//
Dagger 1R
Instant
Dagger deals 2 damage to any target.
Fuse

----------


## mythmonster2

*Priest of Fortune* 1RR
Creature- Human Shaman (U)
R, T: Choose one:
Exile the top card of your library. You may play that card this turn.Exile the top two cards of your library face down.
T, sacrifice Priest of Fortune: Reveal all cards exiled faced down by Priest of Dice. You may play those cards this turn.
2/3

----------


## Personification

*Strength of Anonymity* WBG
Enchantment R
The first facedown permanent you play each turn costs 1 less.
Facedown creatures you control enter the battlefield with your choice of a vigilance counter, a lifelink counter, or a +1/+1 counter. 
_In an uncertain world there is no greater boon than the benefit of the doubt._

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Smack* RRGG
Enchantment - Aura R

Target enchanted creature gains +4/+0 and First Strike.
RG - Enchanted creature fights another creature you don't control.

2RRGG - Turn over Smack.
///
*Down*
Target enchanted creature gains +4/+0 and First Strike.
When this card is turned, choose one; at the end of your this turn, sacrifice enchanted creature.
* All creatures target player controls with Flying takes damage equal to this creature's power.
* Until end of turn, double enchanted creature's power; until end of combat this turn, it has Double Strike, Trample and Indestructible.

----------


## Misothene

> *Smack* RRGG
> Enchantment - Aura R
> 
> Target enchanted creature gains +4/+0 and First Strike.
> RG - Enchanted creature fights another creature you don't control.
> 
> 2RRGG - Turn over Smack.
> ///
> *Down*
> ...


The challenge asked for something that can be played "face down" or interacts with face-down cards. That's different from a double-faced card, which is a "face-up" card no matter what side it's played on or whether it transforms, since you can see what text is on it. A "face-down" card on the battlefield is (usually) a 2/2 creature with no abilities, as with Morph and manifested cards.

----------


## Misothene

*Spoiler: DG4H's Dubious Riddle*
Show




> Dubious Riddle - XG
> Sorcery - R
> Search your library for a creature card with mana value X or less, put it onto the battlefield face-down, then shuffle. Each opponent guesses a number. Then, turn that creature face-up. Each opponent that correctly guessed its mana value creates a token that's a copy of that creature.


This is an interesting way to get around negative entering-the-battlefield things- I anticipate Phyrexian Dreadnought would be a popular target. You could also troll people by generally playing it "fairly" with X = 7, and every so often get Phage the Untouchable so everyone that said 7 loses.



*Spoiler: mystic1110's Enslave the Lightning*
Show




> Enslave the Lightning 2R
> Instant U
> Substantiate the top card of your library, then that card deals 2 damage to you and 2 damage to target creature.
> _(To substantiate a card, put it onto the battlefield face down as a 2/2 creature. You may exile it any time for its mana cost if its an instant or sorcery card. Until end of turn, if that card was exiled this way you may cast it without paying its mana cost.)_


I don't know if the rules could handle it (since it would be changing zones in addition to flipping face up using an action that doesn't use the stack) but this seems like a good twist on manifest. The card's kind of a limited powerhouse- I imagine any format with this mechanic would have a lot of face down 2/2s to snipe with it.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Raven Guild Trickster*
Show




> Raven Guild Trickster UB
> Creature - Human Wizard U
> 3BB, Sacrifice a face-down creature: Create 3 1/1 black and blue Bird creature tokens.
> 3UU: Destroy target face-down creature. If you do, its controller creates a 1/1 white Rabbit creature token.
> 2/2


It's an IRL magician in a world where actual magic is real. The concept there is pretty neat. The Birds should probably have flying, unless this magic show features penguins or ostriches. This is weird/repeatable enough that it should probably be rare.



*Spoiler: Necroticplague's Bane of Secrets*
Show




> Bane of Secrets BW
> Human Cleric
> During your upkeep, shuffle one face-down creature or face-down card in exile into it's owner's deck. 
> _"That which will not show itself has no right to exist."_
> 1/1


Missing a rarity, I'd guess rare? The ability should probably target, though from a purely functional standpoint it doesn't have to. This is a pretty potent hoser, especially in limited when morphs, etc. are a central component of the format, so it could probably stand to be a bit more expensive and be a bigger body.



*Spoiler: Quiddle's Cloak and Dagger*
Show




> Cloak 1U
> Instant U
> Turn target creature you control facedown it becomes a 2/2 morph creature with no abilities then it gains hexproof until the end of the turn. Turn it face up anytime by paying its mana cost.
> //
> Dagger 1R
> Instant
> Dagger deals 2 damage to any target.
> Fuse


Cloak is kinda cool as a standalone effect, since it also reenables "when this creature is turned face up" abilities. As a fuse card, this is functional, but it doesn't have the synergy the rest of the fuse cards do unless your aim is to kill your own creature. 



*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Priest of Fortune*
Show




> *Priest of Fortune* 1RR
> Creature- Human Shaman (U)
> R, T: Choose one:
> Exile the top card of your library. You may play that card this turn.Exile the top two cards of your library face down.
> T, sacrifice Priest of Fortune: Reveal all cards exiled faced down by Priest of Dice. You may play those cards this turn.
> 2/3


As an uncommon, it might be a bit strong of a reliable card advantage engine with the first mode. The second mode on ability 1 takes a while to build up enough extra value to be worth it, and introduces a much larger risk that the creature gets killed before it gives you anything.



*Spoiler: Personification's Strength of Anonymity*
Show




> *Strength of Anonymity* WBG
> Enchantment R
> The first facedown permanent you play each turn costs 1 less.
> Facedown creatures you control enter the battlefield with your choice of a vigilance counter, a lifelink counter, or a +1/+1 counter. 
> _In an uncertain world there is no greater boon than the benefit of the doubt._


The cost reduction is pretty weak- compare to Obscuring Aether and Kadena, Slinking Sorcerer. The buff to facedown creatures is pretty nice, but arguably weaker than the card advantage offered by cheaper, fewer-colored enchantments from Tarkir block. 



*Spoiler: +5 vorpal bunny's Smack///Down*
Show




> *Smack* RRGG
> Enchantment - Aura R
> 
> Target enchanted creature gains +4/+0 and First Strike.
> RG - Enchanted creature fights another creature you don't control.
> 
> 2RRGG - Turn over Smack.
> ///
> *Down*
> ...


There are numerous templating errors (e.g. it's just "enchanted creature" not "target enchanted creature;" it's "transform" not "turn over," etc.). This also doesn't do anything with "face down" cards as I explained in a separate post, so unfortunately it's just not eligible for this challenge.



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


I'll choose *mystic1110* with Enslave the Lightning. Runners up include Dr.Gunsforhands for the fascinating minigame involved in that submission, and ben-zayb for an amusing translation of concept.

----------


## Bucky

*Mnemocide*    3WW
Sorcery   R
Destroy all creatures with names.

----------


## Quiddle

I think we are waiting on a new prompt, whats this card for?

edit: but wasn't that one for cards dealing with facedown?

----------


## Bucky

It's for the round judged in the previous post, obviously.

----------


## mystic1110

Oh, thank you for the Win.

The Next Challenge is: *Roll a d5 [somewhere - on this Forum, elsewhere on the internet, or in person] with 1 being White, 2 being Blue, 3 being Black, 4 being Red and 5 being Green. Make a card of that color with a Converted Mana Cost equal to your roll.*

Edited challenge to account for the fact that the dice roller does not operate on this subforum.

----------


## Quiddle

[Roll]1d5[/Roll] 

didn't work for me so i used an online die: 3


Shadowreath 2B
[A specter flies above a town, a dark cloud billows around it and onto the the street bellow.]
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant creature
Enchanted creature has flying and "When this creature attacks put a -1/-1 counter on target tapped creature an opponent controls."
Discard a card: Tap target creature. Play this ability only during your turn.

----------


## ben-zayb

[Roll]1d5[/Roll]
Extra characters
No dice for me either. Probably doesn't work on this specific subforum?

----------


## mystic1110

> Probably doesn't work on this specific subforum?


Apparently not! 

Feel free to roll the dice on google, in real life or elsewhere on these boards. I trust you and it doesn't really matter.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bucky

Morphic Terrain  UU
Enchantment - Aura  U
Enchant Land
At the beginning of your upkeep, choose a basic land type. Enchanted land becomes that type.

----------


## ben-zayb

> Apparently not! 
> 
> Feel free to roll the dice on google, in real life or elsewhere on these boards. I trust you and it doesn't really matter.


Looks like it worked in the die roll test thread. (3)



> A wild d5 die roll appeared!
> [roll0]



Learned Too Much 2B
Sorcery U
This spell costs 2 less to cast if it targets a creature whose controller investigated since your last turn.
Destroy target creature.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

So OBVIOUSLY I am going to make a table of all 5 and then roll at the end to see which one I submit.

*Spoiler: 1: W*
Show

Crop Circles - W
Enchantment - Aura C _(X-Files Set)_
Enchant land
Enchanted land has, "T: Add WW. Use this mana only to cast aura, equipment or vehicle spells."

*Spoiler: 2: U*
Show

Too-early Retirement - 1U
Instant - C _(Wrestling Set)_
Return target creature to its owner's hand and announce it. _(Its owner plays with that card revealed.)_ As long as it's announced this way, it has, "when you cast this spell, each opponent draws a card."

*Spoiler: 3: B*
Show

Dark Energy Disks - BBB
Enchantment - U _(Yu-Gi-Oh Set)_
Sacrifice Dark Energy Disks: Exile target creature.

*Spoiler: 4: R*
Show

Watch the World Burn - 2RR
Sorcery - R _(SMT Set)_
Watch the World Burn deals 4 damage to each nonlegendary creature and to each player who doesn't control a legendary creature or planeswalker.

*Spoiler: 5: G*
Show

Vast Croak - 2GGG
Sorcery - MR _(Homestuck Set)_
Each player searches their library for up to 5 basic land cards and puts them onto the battlefield.


Edit: Rolled a 3!

Dark Energy Disks - BBB
Enchantment - U _(Yu-Gi-Oh Set)_
Sacrifice Dark Energy Disks: Exile target creature.

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Deadly Dice Roll* 2RR
Enchantment - U

Whenever a player rolls a d20, they take 1 damage for every 5 points rolled (rounded up). If they rolled a 1, they take 5 damage instead. If they rolled a 20, they gain 5 Life instead.

T, RR - All players roll a d20.

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Looks like it worked in the die roll test thread. (3)
> 
> 
> 
> Learned Too Much 2B
> Sorcery U
> This spell costs 2 less to cast if it targets a creature whose controller investigated since your last turn.
> Destroy target creature.


Only kind of an entry because this card felt like it could use a companion. 

Delved Too Deep 2B
Instant U
This spell costs 2 less to cast if it targets a creature whose controller has exiled a card from their graveyard this turn.
Destroy target creature.

----------


## Personification

*Teferi's Guidance* W
Instant U
Target creature phases out. 
Scry 2.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Rolled a Five, so Green it is!

*It was Bears All Along!* 3GG
Enchantment- R
If you would create one or more tokens, instead create twice that many 2/2 green Bear creature tokens.

_"I knew it!  It was bears all along!  Even when it was slivers, it was actually bears!" - Some bartender, somewhere._

----------


## mystic1110

Sorry for delay - swamped at work - will try to get to judgment over the weekend.

----------


## mystic1110

*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Shadowreath 2B
> [A specter flies above a town, a dark cloud billows around it and onto the the street bellow.]
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant creature
> Enchanted creature has flying and "When this creature attacks put a -1/-1 counter on target tapped creature an opponent controls."
> Discard a card: Tap target creature. Play this ability only during your turn.


 This is a very interesting card. It can sort of function as removal - turning your cards into zero mana -1/-1 counters, but requires an attack. I think it is very strong for an uncommon but not broken. Well done.


*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show




> Morphic Terrain  UU
> Enchantment - Aura  U
> Enchant Land
> At the beginning of your upkeep, choose a basic land type. Enchanted land becomes that type.


 I think this is a fair card in a similar vein to other cards of its type. My only complaint is it's a bit boring - I think the playable versions of this type of card are usually ones that do something else in addition, like cantrip.


*Spoiler: Ben-Zayb*
Show




> Learned Too Much 2B
> Sorcery U
> This spell costs 2 less to cast if it targets a creature whose controller investigated since your last turn.
> Destroy target creature.


 This is a good card for an inistrad set. I think though that it might be more interesting and less of a "trap" card if it applied to any investigation, then you could set it up for example, but doing so would make it's name make less sense.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show




> Dark Energy Disks - BBB
> Enchantment - U _(Yu-Gi-Oh Set)_
> Sacrifice Dark Energy Disks: Exile target creature.


I don't think mono-black gets exile this way - otherwise it's a fine card similar to other seals such as seal of doom without the non-black restriction.


*Spoiler: Vorpal Bunny*
Show




> *Deadly Dice Roll* 2RR
> Enchantment - U
> Whenever a player rolls a d20, they take 1 damage for every 5 points rolled (rounded up). If they rolled a 1, they take 5 damage instead. If they rolled a 20, they gain 5 Life instead.
> T, RR - All players roll a d20.


Rounded up so its:

1 - 5 damage
2-5 - 1 damage
6-10 - 2 damage
11-15 - 3 damage
16-19 - 4 damage
20 - Gain 5 Life.

On average that is 2.5 damage per roll.

I honestly think you could have gone cheaper for either the roll ability or the mana cost.



*Spoiler: Tom the Mine*
Show




> Delved Too Deep 2B
> Instant U
> This spell costs 2 less to cast if it targets a creature whose controller has exiled a card from their graveyard this turn.
> Destroy target creature.


I actually like this card better than its companion piece. Exile happens more often so the cost reduction comes into play more making this a more interesting card.


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> *Teferi's Guidance* W
> Instant U
> Target creature phases out. 
> Scry 2.


I like this card and looking at sapphire charm I think this hits the spot of two weak effect smashed up on a card.


*Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
Show




> Rolled a Five, so Green it is!
> 
> *It was Bears All Along!* 3GG
> Enchantment- R
> If you would create one or more tokens, instead create twice that many 2/2 green Bear creature tokens.
> 
> _"I knew it!  It was bears all along!  Even when it was slivers, it was actually bears!" - Some bartender, somewhere._


This is hilarious. It's doubling season but it makes Bears - it can certainly be weaker by reducing powerful tokens to mere bears and it can be stronger by making squirrel into bears, but lets be honest, if you are going to the doubling season route, you're making so many tokens that the type of tokens don't really matter.


*Spoiler: Podium and Winner*
Show


Third Place - Tom the Mine
Second Place - Personification
Winner - Quiddle

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks mystic1110!

For this next week* make me a card that looks at your opponents hand*

----------


## Necroticplague

Yoink!//Yeet!
Yoink! RB
Sorcery U
Look at an opponent's hand. Exile one nonland card from it. You may play it it this turn. 

Yeet! RB1
Sorcery
Aftermath
Choose one card exiled by an effect you controlled. Turn it face down, than inflict X damage to any target, where X is the chosen card's converted mana cost.

----------


## Personification

*Espionage Charm* (U/B)
Instant U
Choose one:
-Surveil 3. Lose 1 life.
-Draw a card.
-Look at target players hand. If B was paid to cast ~, that player discards a card. If U was paid to cast ~, that player mills 2 cards.
_"Our techniques are... varied.
-Lazav, the Multifarious_

----------


## mythmonster2

*Preemptive Taxation* W
Enchantment (U)
When Preemptive Taxation enters the battlefield, look at target opponent's hand, then name a card.
Whenever an opponent casts a spell with the chosen name, you gain 2 life and draw a card.

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Cruel Erasure* UBBR
Sorcery (R)

Target player reveals their hand; you choose a card. That player exiles all instances of that card in their hand, graveyard and library, then takes damage and mills cards equal to that card's converted mana cost, then shuffles. 

_'Because brutally erasing someone's memory is not enough unless you also enjoy it.'_
_- An unnamed Grixis mage._

----------


## Bucky

> Target player reveals their hand; you choose a card. That player exiles all instances of that card in their hand, graveyard and library


Cards with variants on the exile-all-copies-from-library effect universally exclude either basic lands or lands in general.

----------


## mystic1110

Spellbind W
Enchantment (U)
When Spellbind enters the battlefield, look at target opponents hand. You may exile a nonland card from it. For as long as that card remains exiled, its owner may play it. A spell cast this way costs {2} more to cast.

----------


## Laughing Dog

> *Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
> Show
> 
> This is hilarious. It's doubling season but it makes Bears - it can certainly be weaker by reducing powerful tokens to mere bears and it can be stronger by making squirrel into bears, but lets be honest, if you are going to the doubling season route, you're making so many tokens that the type of tokens don't really matter.


Glad you find it humorous.  *Spoiler: with regards to judging.*
Show

It's actually a little bit closer parallel lives and divine visitation, with it being based more heavily on the latter.  It also replaces all tokens, not just creature tokens, so I don't know if you caught that.  And yeah, the creature type usually doesn't matter.
 

and for the challenge:

*Idle Curiosity* UB
Enchantment U
Discard a card: Look at target opponent's hand
_I wonder what they're thinking._

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Jace, Huge Jerk - 2UU
Planeswalker - Jace R
Telepath _(Your opponents play with their hands revealed.)_
+1: Each player draws a card.
-X: Cast target revealed, nonland card in an opponent's hand with mana value X without paying its mana cost.
Loyalty: 5

*Spoiler: Another One, for Fun*
Show

Goblin Sketch Artist - R
Creature - Goblin C
When this creature enters the battlefield, target opponent reveals their hand. Then that player may shuffle a card from their hand into their library. If they do, they draw a card.
2/1

----------


## Lord Ruby34

Borrowed Bonds - BGU
Sorcery (U)
Target player reveals their hand. You may play up to two additional land cards from your opponent's hand this turn. 

_Without mana, even the mightiest planeswalker is easy prey. I think I'll take yours." ~ Rushuna, Rakshasa Planeswalker._

----------


## Misothene

> Jace, Huge Jerk - 2UU
> Planeswalker - Jace R
> Telepath _(Your opponents play with their hands revealed.)_
> +1: Each player draws a card.
> -X: Cast target revealed, nonland card in an opponent's hand with mana value X without paying its mana cost.
> Loyalty: 5


I'm not entirely sure the rules can handle this; maybe with some elaboration on what targeting a revealed card means? The issue is you can put the -X ability on the stack, temporarily have the opponent's hand be un-revealed, then have it be revealed again when the ability resolves, then have no way of knowing whether the targeted card is still there. Say that when you activate the ability, your opponent has in their hand 2 Yargles, and a Thrill of Possibility. Being a Yargle fan, you -5 Jace to get a Yargle. Jace, of course, dies from this; if that were the end of the story, then the ability would fizzle, since when the -5 went on the stack Jace goes to the bin as a state based action. But, you, being clever, cast another Jace with flash somehow while the ability is on the stack. Now, your opponent's hand is unrevealed, with the original ability and new Jace on the stack. Your opponent casts Thrill of Possibility with your new Jace on the stack, and discards a Yargle. When your Jace resolves, you see a new opponent hand of THREE Yargles! But, is the original one still there that the X ability was targeting when it resolves?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Well, I made Telepath a keyword, so I imagine the set would come with new rules for a public zone becoming private and vice-versa. I'd suggest treating would-be targets as new entities when the zone switches states, much as though they went to another zone and came back. Yargle would effectively vanish from my sensors as soon as Jace left the battlefield, unless I have another permanent with Telepath to keep track of it.

----------


## ben-zayb

Oneiromorph 2UU
Creature - Shapeshifter R
Flash
You may have ~ enter the battlefield as a copy of any revealed creature card in an opponent's hand.
Forecast - 1U: Until your next turn, each opponent plays with their hands revealed.
0/0

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: NP*
Show


Yoink!//Yeet!
Yoink! RB
Sorcery U
Look at an opponent's hand. Exile one nonland card from it. You may play it it this turn.
Yeet! RB1
Sorcery
Aftermath
Choose one card exiled by an effect you controlled. Turn it face down, than inflict X damage to any target, where X is the chosen card's converted mana cost.

Yoink feels a lot more black than red to me. Black can play card from their opponent and discard from hand. The rate is strong - I like Yeet! ! Solid design! :)




*Spoiler: Pers*
Show


Espionage Charm (U/B)
Instant U
Choose one:
-Surveil 3. Lose 1 life.
-Draw a card.
-Look at target players hand. If B was paid to cast ~, that player discards a card. If U was paid to cast ~, that player mills 2 cards.
"Our techniques are... varied.
-Lazav, the Multifarious

A solid charm, the surveil mode is neat and I think decent in the right deck. I think that the look and discard is a cool subversion of the typical hand attack card. 



*Spoiler: mm2*
Show


Preemptive Taxation W
Enchantment (U)
When Preemptive Taxation enters the battlefield, look at target opponent's hand, then name a card.
Whenever an opponent casts a spell with the chosen name, you gain 2 life and draw a card.

I think 1 mana draw a card gain 2 life is a weak effect and this is worse than that with the exception you get to see ur opponents hand. This is interesting, I think if the upside were a little better this card would be good. Like maybe if it could do the etb more than once?



*Spoiler: +5vb*
Show


Cruel Erasure UBBR
Sorcery (R)
Target player reveals their hand; you choose a card. That player exiles all instances of that card in their hand, graveyard and library, then takes damage and mills cards equal to that card's converted mana cost, then shuffles.
'Because brutally erasing someone's memory is not enough unless you also enjoy it.'
- An unnamed Grixis mage.

Hmm this is pretty much a B effect but I can see why you included blue and red. Its a very color cost intensive version of memoricide and from a powerlevel perspective I dont think its quite worth it. Interesting effect though.



*Spoiler: m1110*
Show


Spellbind W
Enchantment (U)
When Spellbind enters the battlefield, look at target opponents hand. You may exile a nonland card from it. For as long as that card remains exiled, its owner may play it. A spell cast this way costs {2} more to cast.

Elite Spellbinder on an enchantment - Interesting but maybe a little weak?. I'm not sure why this isn't a sorcery. 



*Spoiler: LD*
Show


Idle Curiosity UB
Enchantment U
Discard a card: Look at target opponent's hand
I wonder what they're thinking.

You know I like this! Instant speed discard is going to be a fun enabler of madness and the effect really works with the card's name/flavor.




*Spoiler: DrGfH*
Show


Jace, Huge Jerk - 2UU
Planeswalker - Jace R
Telepath (Your opponents play with their hands revealed.)
+1: Each player draws a card.
-X: Cast target revealed, nonland card in an opponent's hand with mana value X without paying its mana cost.
Loyalty: 5

Sweet card, I think the starting loyalty might be a little high because t4 cast your 5 drop is maybe too good of a line. I appreciate the Telepathy static.



*Spoiler: LR34*
Show


Borrowed Bonds - BGU
Sorcery (U)
Target player reveals their hand. You may play up to two additional land cards from your opponent's hand this turn.

Without mana, even the mightiest planeswalker is easy prey. I think I'll take yours." ~ Rushuna, Rakshasa Planeswalker.

This is very neat. A suped up mind rot that only hits lands - control decks will hate you. I think this might be balanced because later in the game this will miss a lot but stealing two lands into play on t3 is back breaking. Maybe it should say you ay play lands rom you opponents hand this turn and play an additional land?



*Spoiler: b-z*
Show


Oneiromorph 2UU
Creature - Shapeshifter R
Flash
You may have ~ enter the battlefield as a copy of any revealed creature card in an opponent's hand.
Forecast - 1U: Until your next turn, each opponent plays with their hands revealed.
0/0

A fun take on clone! I like it  - though don't feel like forecast is serving the flavor




*Spoiler: top 3*
Show

Jace, Yoink/Yeet, Idle Curiosity

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Idle Curiosity

----------


## Laughing Dog

Why is it that the cards I enter more or less on a lark are the ones that win these things? :Small Confused: 

Anyways, the next weeks challenge is... (hold on while I throw a dart at a list check my notes):
*Magical Girls* or a card that uses the _Flip Mechanic_.
Bonus points for both!
Side note:  I suck at darts.

----------


## ben-zayb

Boon of Mystic Fate 2WR
Enchantment - Aura R
Enchant Child creature
When ~ enters the battlefield, exile an instant or sorcery card from your hand.
Whenever enchanted creature attacks or blocks, it gets +3/+3 and gains indestructible until end of turn.
If enchanted creature would deal combat damage equal to or greater than the mana value of the exiled card, you may instead create a copy of that card and cast the copy without paying its mana cost.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Bass Guitarist - 1R
_A goblin girl is strumming a fish. Looks like she's having fun._
Creature - Goblin R
Prowess
Whenever you spend mana, roll 1d6. On 3-5, put a Gacha counter on Bass Guitarist; on a 6, put 2 Gacha counters on it. Then if it has 5 or more Gacha counters on it, flip it.
1/3
//
Hagumi, 5-star Bassist
_With an instrument made of fish bones and strung with solid lightning, this creature is a striking presence on an already-gaudy stage. Are you allowed to print a card that's foil on just one end like this?_
Legendary Creature - Goblin
Prowess
1R, Remove a Gacha counter from Hagumi, 5-star Bassist: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature. It gains haste until end of turn.
5/5

----------


## Bucky

Hearth Tender  1R
Creature - Kithkin  U
1R: Flip a coin. If you win the flip, flip Hearth Tender
1/3
//
Firebrand Bearer
Creature - Kithkin Elemental
When Firebrand Bearer attacks or blocks, you may have Firebrand Bearer deal 2 damage to another target creature.
At the beginning of the end step, flip a coin. If you lose the flip, flip Firebrand Bearer.
2/3

----------


## Quiddle

Adora, Horde Defect 1W
Legendary Creature-Human Soldier R
First Strike
2WW:Adora, Horde Defect gains indestructible until the end of the turn. Transform her.
2/1

She-Ra, Princess of Power
Legendary Creature-Human Soldier 
Double Strike
She-Ra, Princess of Power gets +1/+1 for each color of creature you control other than white.
2/2

*Spoiler*
Show

Glimmer is UW, Bow is RW, Etrapta is UR, Mermista is U, Catra is B, and Scorpia is RB, you get it

----------


## Laughing Dog

Small pool of contestants this time.  In any case, closed for judging.

EDIT: Judgement is here!

*Spoiler: Please don't hand out Intelligent Devices to random children.*
Show




> Boon of Mystic Fate 2WR
> Enchantment - Aura R
> Enchant Child creature
> When ~ enters the battlefield, exile an instant or sorcery card from your hand.
> Whenever enchanted creature attacks or blocks, it gets +3/+3 and gains indestructible until end of turn.
> If enchanted creature would deal combat damage equal to or greater than the mana value of the exiled card, you may instead create a copy of that card and cast the copy without paying its mana cost.


It's a magical girl's (or boy's) Fate!  Presumably the set this is printed in would feature the child creature type, so I'm not too worried about the enchant child bit.  This seems to be begging for a board wipe to be exiled with this; which begs the question: 'What happens when you cast a board wipe or fog effect and there are other creatures that would deal damage at the same time as the Child?


*Spoiler: Fishy Gacha Rolls / Guitar Heroine*
Show




> Bass Guitarist - 1R
> _A goblin girl is strumming a fish. Looks like she's having fun._
> Creature - Goblin R
> Prowess
> Whenever you spend mana, roll 1d6. On 3-5, put a Gacha counter on Bass Guitarist; on a 6, put 2 Gacha counters on it. Then if it has 5 or more Gacha counters on it, flip it.
> 1/3
> //
> Hagumi, 5-star Bassist
> _With an instrument made of fish bones and strung with solid lightning, this creature is a striking presence on an already-gaudy stage. Are you allowed to print a card that's foil on just one end like this?_
> ...


First, let me say I am appreciative of the puns.  This is both a magical girl, and a flip card.  The Prowess encourages the casting of spells, which helps fuel the Gacha mechanic.  Flipping over to Hagumi keeps Prowess, and allows the Gacha counters to be converted into something useful.


*Spoiler: Burning Heart(h)*
Show




> Hearth Tender  1R
> Creature - Kithkin  U
> 1R: Flip a coin. If you win the flip, flip Hearth Tender
> 1/3
> //
> Firebrand Bearer
> Creature - Kithkin Elemental
> When Firebrand Bearer attacks or blocks, you may have Firebrand Bearer deal 2 damage to another target creature.
> At the beginning of the end step, flip a coin. If you lose the flip, flip Firebrand Bearer.
> 2/3


It's a Flip card.  It might be a magical girl, but it isn't made clear.  Unfortunately, it doesn't quite work as you intend it to.  With a flip card, it has two states, unflipped and flipped.  When it is first played i enters the battlefield unflipped, thatis with the normal topside up top.  When it becomes flipped the normal topside is now the bottom.  Flipping a flip card while it is already flipped does nothing.  To do what you are trying to do you would have to put in something like 'If you lose the flip, exile Firebrand Bearer and return it to the battlefield [unflipped] under {your control/its owner's control}'  You technically wouldn't need to specify unflipped, but that would make things clearer, and who you return it to would change how good a target for various theft shenanigans.


*Spoiler: Western Magical Girl*
Show




> Adora, Horde Defect 1W
> Legendary Creature-Human Soldier R
> First Strike
> 2WW:Adora, Horde Defect gains indestructible until the end of the turn. Transform her.
> 2/1
> 
> She-Ra, Princess of Power
> Legendary Creature-Human Soldier 
> Double Strike
> ...


She-Ra is definitely a magical girl!  I presume that She-Ra, Princess of Power has a white color indicator.  The indestructible would carry over the turn when Adora transforms.  As a 2/1 first-striker, Adora isn't all that bad.  Transforming her into She-Ra upgrades her toughness and gives her Double-Strike.  The second ability allows She-Ra to go up to a 6/6 (more with uncards).


*Spoiler: The Results*
Show


Consolation Prize:Bucky's Hearth Tender/Firebrand Bearer
Third Place:ben-zayb's Boon of Mystic Fate
Second Place:Quiddle's Adora, Horde Defect/She-Ra Princess of Power
First Place:Dr.Gunsforhands' Bass Guitarist/Hagumi, 5-Star Bassist

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

_The power of surprise mechanics shines within you._

TThis week , the Desgin-O-Tron 3Three Tousand (tm)TM need >>please input a *REQUIRED a few GOOD CARDS and FLAVOR BASELINES to [[Initiated.]].. PLease OBEY==== submie=t 1(one(1)) card to for the [- C] featuring the [[proper noun]] of NEW [[Primary Antagonist]]/. [Primary Antagonist] will NOT be featured in furrrrr][ must be original and will be introduced for the sake of [[target]] SETNAME..

...

The Design-O-Tron is really struggling this week. It doesn't even know where to start! Let's help by feeding it a new antagonist to build the set's theme around.

*Make a Common card whose name or flavor text features the name of a newly-introduced, "set villain," who will likely not be seen again in future sets.*

I will not turn down a brief explanation of the villain's deal if you think it will help, but part of the point of the common is to help establish the villain's deal for players who only see the game's world through card packs.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Ambitious Junior* R
Creature - Human Samurai C
Ranked 0 (Whenever this creature deals combat damage, you may put a rank counter on it or a higher-ranked creature you control.)
~ has haste as long as you control a higher-ranked creature.
"_In competitive, fast-paced environments, the rank-and-file can be too eager to impress._" -Yamazaki Tora, Executive Vice President, Yamazaki Conglomerates
2/1

*Spoiler: Ranked mechanics*
Show

Ranked X (This creature enters the battlefield with X rank counters on it. Whenever this creature deals combat damage, you may put a rank counter on it or a higher-ranked creature you control.)

The first ability is explicitly excluded for rank 0.

Basically, the mechanics represent hierarchy in (yakuza) organizations for a future Kamigawa set, where a lower-ranked creature can improve their or their superior's ranks. Abilities of Samurai in the set will be based on controlling creatures of lower or higher rank.

----------


## Quiddle

Strings of the Master 2UU
Instant C
Tap or untap target creature, that creature must attack and block this turn if able.
Draw a card.
"Haven't you learned your choices don't matter?"-The Laughing Puppet

----------


## mythmonster2

*Reclaimer's Taskmaster* 2W
Creature- Human Soldier (C)
When Reclaimer's Taskmaster enters the battlefield, tap target creature an opponent controls.
_"This city's inhabitants have been corrupted by the demons. We shall purify them through hard work." Seraphor, angelic reclaimer._
3/2

Idea: New Capenna is said to have been founded by angels. Perhaps the angels were totalitarian rulers, so much that the inhabitants of the cities turned to the demon gangs to expel the angels and free them. Now the angels, under Seraphor, have come to reclaim the city.

----------


## Personification

*Bulwark of Fear* 2W
[Art: _An annoyed angel is talking to a smug-looking demon in a tailored suit. Behind them, is a row of houses with closed doors and shuttered windows, through which frightened eyes are peeking._ ]
Instant C
Until end of turn, you and Planeswalkers you control gain hexproof and cannot be attacked.

_Of course I will comply with your investigation, officer, but I must protest my innocence. In fact, I doubt there is a soul in this city who would testify against a pillar of the community such as myself.
-Luxenthrazz, the Pristine Hand_

*Spoiler: Luxenthrazz*
Show


New Capenna has been confirmed to be a three-color set,and each faction is ruled by a demon. This means that, if they are doing shards as most assume, there will be a Bant demon. Luxenthrazz is my take on that idea. He provides protection, community, and opportunity for those who ally themselves with him for a... reasonable cost, and you'll never here a word said against him by any of them. After all, who would speak against such an upstanding citizen? There's nothing more evil-W than a good old culture of fear.

----------


## mystic1110

Nature's Anguished Weeping 1G
Enchantment  Aura C
Enchant land 
When ~ enters the battlefield, create two 1/1 green Saproling creature tokens.
Enchanted land is a Swamp. 
_"I've warned them about the dangers of their negligence. Whether they die by their own slow suicide or my armies, it is still perhaps too late." - Sin Cak, Final Prophet of Dying Gaia_

----------


## Misothene

Black Eagle Fighter 2B
Creature- Human Warrior C
Menace
Whenever Black Eagle Fighter attacks, it gets +1/+0 until end of turn.
When each player controls six or more lands, transform Black Eagle Fighter.
1/4
_The Imperial princess of Adrestia led the Black Eagle House to be incredibly skilled in melee combat, in particular setting a fearsome example with her favored axes._
/////////////////////////
Adrestian Warrior
Creature- Human Warrior C
_(Black color indicator)_
Menace
Whenever Adrestian Warrior attacks, it gets +2/+0 until end of turn.
2/5
_In Emperor Edelgard's war against the Church of Seiros, Imperial warriors were particularly infamous for their brutality and tenacity in battle._

This card is based on a hypothetical Universes Beyond set featuring Fire Emblem Three Houses, posing Edelgard in the villain role. The transform condition would represent the timeskip in the game, and presumably be on many creatures across all rarities.

----------


## Necroticplague

Exceed Expectations R
Instant-C
A creature you control gains +1/+0 and first strike until end of turn. 
_"Violence without artistry accomplishes nothing but filling graveyards and scrapyards"-Armorgdyla, Third Precept of Violence_.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Alright, let's check out our new [[Rogues Gallery]]!

*Spoiler: Yamazaki Conglomerates*
Show




> *Ambitious Junior* R
> Creature - Human Samurai C
> Ranked 0 (Whenever this creature deals combat damage, you may put a rank counter on it or a higher-ranked creature you control.)
> ~ has haste as long as you control a higher-ranked creature.
> "_In competitive, fast-paced environments, the rank-and-file can be too eager to impress._" -Yamazaki Tora, Executive Vice President, Yamazaki Conglomerates
> 2/1
> 
> *Spoiler: Ranked mechanics*
> Show
> ...


You certainly nailed the goal of the [[Competition]]! It suggests a unique mechanical direction reflecting an antagonist that cares about a tiered hierarchy of [[minions]] jockeying for position. Funnily enough, the card is probably better in constructed as a 2/1 for 1, since in [draft] it dies too easily, haste or no.


*Spoiler: The Laughing Puppet*
Show




> Strings of the Master 2UU
> Instant C
> Tap or untap target creature, that creature must attack and block this turn if able.
> Draw a card.
> "Haven't you learned your choices don't matter?"-The Laughing Puppet


A [[Store brand]] [[0-LOVE spell]] that gives blue a [[off-color]] provoke ability? That's not very [[Big Shot]] of you, Quiddle!


*Spoiler: Seraphor, Angelic Reclaimer*
Show




> *Reclaimer's Taskmaster* 2W
> Creature- Human Soldier (C)
> When Reclaimer's Taskmaster enters the battlefield, tap target creature an opponent controls.
> _"This city's inhabitants have been corrupted by the demons. We shall purify them through hard work." Seraphor, angelic reclaimer._
> 3/2
> 
> Idea: New Capenna is said to have been founded by angels. Perhaps the angels were totalitarian rulers, so much that the inhabitants of the cities turned to the demon gangs to expel the angels and free them. Now the angels, under Seraphor, have come to reclaim the city.


[[But what if the Angels were the bad guys?]] I feel like we've been there before, but I can't articulate where in Magic that was, so maybe I'm thinking of video games. At any rate, the card's mechanics are very [[Store-brand]], but then it probably makes sense for an angel to pursue a [[Store-brand]] mono-white play style.


*Spoiler: Luxenthrazz, the Pristine Hand*
Show




> *Bulwark of Fear* 2W
> [Art: _An annoyed angel is talking to a smug-looking demon in a tailored suit. Behind them, is a row of houses with closed doors and shuttered windows, through which frightened eyes are peeking._ ]
> Instant C
> Until end of turn, you and Planeswalkers you control gain hexproof and cannot be attacked.
> 
> _Of course I will comply with your investigation, officer, but I must protest my innocence. In fact, I doubt there is a soul in this city who would testify against a pillar of the community such as myself.
> -Luxenthrazz, the Pristine Hand_
> 
> *Spoiler: Luxenthrazz*
> ...


This card is hilarious and goes far to suggest the villain's untouchable status, but it's so [[gloomy]] to have at [- C]. In limited, it's liable to extend games in a way that neither player is really happy with. The idea could work as a rare, but it's so close to being a white Time Walk that even then it's pretty [[spoopy]].


*Spoiler: Sin Cak, Final Prophet of Dying Gaia*
Show




> Nature's Anguished Weeping 1G
> Enchantment  Aura C
> Enchant land 
> When ~ enters the battlefield, create two 1/1 green Saproling creature tokens.
> Enchanted land is a Swamp. 
> _"I've warned them about the dangers of their negligence. Whether they die by their own slow suicide or my armies, it is still perhaps too late." - Sin Cak, Final Prophet of Dying Gaia_


The card is creepy and weird in a way that instantly has me paying attention to see what this Cak character is up to, so that's [[a job well done!]]. I'm not 100% on whether green really gets to [[murder]] manabases like this, but it did used to have land destruction, [[Witherbloom]] still does sometimes I think, and simplifying nonbasics is certainly in-character for green.


*Spoiler: Edelgard, Crimson Flower*
Show




> Black Eagle Fighter 2B
> Creature- Human Warrior C
> Menace
> Whenever Black Eagle Fighter attacks, it gets +1/+0 until end of turn.
> When each player controls six or more lands, transform Black Eagle Fighter.
> 1/4
> _The Imperial princess of Adrestia led the Black Eagle House to be incredibly skilled in melee combat, in particular setting a fearsome example with her favored axes._
> /////////////////////////
> Adrestian Warrior
> ...


The [[Side B]] mechanic is a great idea for the set, but it doesn't really set Edelgard's cards apart from those of the other [[House Leaders]]. The flavor reference to their tenacity does some good [[lifting]], though.


*Spoiler: Armorgdyla, Third Precept of Violence*
Show




> Exceed Expectations R
> Instant-C
> A creature you control gains +1/+0 and first strike until end of turn. 
> _"Violence without artistry accomplishes nothing but filling graveyards and scrapyards"-Armorgdyla, Third Precept of Violence_.


Why is this card so [[plebian]]? I can tell you made it this way on purpose, I'm no stranger to making boring cards for the sake of a theme. I guess you were just... excited to make a [[Combat trick]] that doesn't have to pick a target until it resolves? And you didn't want to complicate matters further since it was still a [[- C]]?


Okay, yeah, the computer gag is completely played out now.
*Spoiler: That's why...*
Show

A new reprint of Naturalize shows *mystic1110*'s villain, Sin Cak, slowly shambling away from the ruins of the Design-o-tron 3000, that it might never plague us with it stupid glitchy text again.

----------


## Personification

Fogs, which Bulwark of Fear essentially is, appear at common all the time, and I don't think 1 round of player hexproof is worth an uprarirty.

Also, the set you were thinking of with evil Angel's was SOI.

----------


## Personification

Mystic1110, are you going to give us a prompt?

----------


## mystic1110

Thanks for the reminder - didn't realize that I won!

*The next challenge is to make a card with Cleave* Cleave mechanic FYI

----------


## Personification

*Cut Ties* 2R
Sorcery R
Cleave UURR
Gain control of target creature[ until end of turn]. Untap it, it gains haste until end of turn.
_"Your past is as dust, for you have been reborn in the glorious light of the Dragon God!
-Prestis, Evangel of Bolas_

----------


## Quiddle

Vindictive Dragon 2R
Creature - Dragon U
Cleave RRR
[Flying]
If Vindictive Dragon was cast for its Cleave cost when it enters the battlefield it deals 2 damage to any target.
2/2
_If you cut a dragons wings you best be ready to finish the job._ Hunters Handbook

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Jevil's Prison - 4WW
Enchantment - R
When Jevil's Prison enters the battlefield, exile [all creatures and planeswalkers other than] target creature or planeswalker until Jevil's Prison leaves the battlefield.
Cleave 2W

----------


## mythmonster2

*Unharnessed Lightning* R
Sorcery (U)
Cleave 1R
Unharnessed Lightning deals 3 damage to any target[ and 2 damage to any target of an opponent's choice].

----------


## ben-zayb

*Deeproot Tree Invasion* 2UG
Instant R
Cleave RWG
Choose one
Each [un]blocked creature you control explores and gains [hexproof and] indestructible until your next turn.~ deals 2 damage to each [non-Merfolk] creature [with flying].Target nonbasic land becomes a 0/0 Elemental creature. [Put four +1/+1 counters on it.]

Basically, Sun Empire is now bent on conquering all of Ixalan and this represents one of the assaults against the River Heralds.
*Spoiler: old entry*
Show

Whispers of Eldritch Past WUB
Enchantment - Aura Curse R
Cleave WWWUUUBBB
Enchant player
At the beginning of enchanted player's upkeep, they investigate and exile [the top card of] their library.

Replacing it because I'm not a fan of possible memory issues in permanents.

----------


## Bucky

Spellcrack BU
Instant   C
Cleave 1UU
Counter target spell [with mana value 2 or less. Its controller loses 2 life].

----------


## Misothene

Gravespinning BG
Sorcery- U
Cleave 3BG
Create a 0/0 Elemental creature token with "This creature gets +1/+1 for each [creature] card in your graveyard."

----------


## Tom the Mime

Not really a fan of Cleave as a mechanic after reading it. Of the 10 cards that have it, 9 of them feel as if they would read cleaner if it was written as a kicker cost (even if the text takes up a bit more space). Lantern flare is the only one that feels like it actually needs it because workarounds for it would be all sorts of cludgy. That said

[R]Ash Blast 1R
Sorcery U
Cleave XR
[Discard a card]
Deal X damage to target creature. [X is the mana value of the discarded card]

It's silly and would probably make it an un card but I wanted the name to be cleaved as well and needing a card to be discarded would seem to make an Ash Blast rather rash. Option two was a [B]old warrior but adding abilities learnt with age while taking away a letter from the name seemed messier.

----------


## Necroticplague

Inhuman-Wave Tactics 1B
Enchantment U
Cleave 2BB
At the beginning of your turn, return one [zombie] creature card from your graveyard to your hand.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Obliteration Contract* (B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)
Sorcery- MR
Cleave BBB
[This spell can't be countered.]
[Gain control of all permanents you own. Then,] Destroy all creatures [and non-creature permanents you don't control.]
_"As long as you pay me enough, I'll get rid of_ any _problems you have."-Roht, mercenary destruction mage._

----------


## Tom the Mime

> *Obliteration Contract* (B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)
> Sorcery- MR
> Cleave BBB
> [This spell can't be countered.]
> [Gain control of all permanents you own. Then,] Destroy all creatures [and non-creature permanents you don't control.]
> _"As long as you pay me enough, I'll get rid of_ any _problems you have."-Roht, mercenary destruction mage._


This feels probably too good at both extremes. A board wipe for 3 keeps it very relevant for aggro and midrange but the uncounterable would probably make control decks unplayable. Against most control decks, dropping this T3 or 4 for an uncounterable 1 sided land wipe wins, no matter how much life you had to pay. In decks without B but some lifegain, it'd still be tempting to run this as a sideboard card against control.

----------


## mystic1110

Will try to get judging done tonight/tomorrow

----------


## Personification

The Honorable Judge Minh-Dhe?

----------


## mystic1110

I am sorry all - work got away from me. I will work on this now!

- - - Updated - - -

*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> *Cut Ties* 2R
> Sorcery R
> Cleave UURR
> Gain control of target creature[ until end of turn]. Untap it, it gains haste until end of turn.
> _"Your past is as dust, for you have been reborn in the glorious light of the Dragon God!
> -Prestis, Evangel of Bolas_


This makes sense as a cleave card  either an act of treason or control magic. Their might be a power issue in terms of acts of treason already being 2R and this is one with upside but I think AOT is weak as is so thats not an issue  on the otherhand the cleaved portion with 4 color cost should be OK.


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Vindictive Dragon 2R
> Creature - Dragon U
> Cleave RRR
> [Flying]
> If Vindictive Dragon was cast for its Cleave cost when it enters the battlefield it deals 2 damage to any target.
> 2/2


I like the idea and flavor a lot, but I think there are memory issues with using Cleave on a permanent card  you cant really remember if the Dragon is supposed to have flying or now.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show




> Jevil's Prison - 4WW
> Enchantment - R
> When Jevil's Prison enters the battlefield, exile [all creatures and planeswalkers other than] target creature or planeswalker until Jevil's Prison leaves the battlefield.
> Cleave 2W


I might have complained that Cleave isnt used for permanent cards, but this is an ETB effect  that said it might work better if you reword the leaving the battlefield effect as a separate sentence and applied to all cards exiled by Jevils prison, so that it would return cards regardless if it was cleaved or uncleaved.


*Spoiler: Mythmonster*
Show




> *Unharnessed Lightning* R
> Sorcery (U)
> Cleave 1R
> Unharnessed Lightning deals 3 damage to any target[ and 2 damage to any target of an opponent's choice].


This is an interesting card  another bolt for burn, and I am not sure it would need it, but since it doesnt specify players and can hit any target I feel that decks would try it out even uncleaved  as additional bolt. 


*Spoiler: Ben-Zayb*
Show




> *Deeproot Tree Invasion* 2UG
> Instant R
> Cleave RWG
> Choose one
> Each [un]blocked creature you control explores and gains [hexproof and] indestructible until your next turn.~ deals 2 damage to each [non-Merfolk] creature [with flying].Target nonbasic land becomes a 0/0 Elemental creature. [Put four +1/+1 counters on it.]


This card is flavorful, but might do too much. 2UG for a 4/4 or a combat trick or maybe some removal OR RWG for land destruction, pyroclast, or a combat trick. Its hard to evaluate, since I dont think any mode is overpowered, but it does give you a hell of a lot of options.


*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show




> Spellcrack BU
> Instant   C
> Cleave 1UU
> Counter target spell [with mana value 2 or less. Its controller loses 2 life].


I like this and is a good common card with cleave.


*Spoiler: Misothene*
Show




> Gravespinning BG
> Sorcery- U
> Cleave 3BG
> Create a 0/0 Elemental creature token with "This creature gets +1/+1 for each [creature] card in your graveyard."


I dont think cleave is on non-instant/sorcery spells? I think the reason why is that there is currently no way to keep track of whether the permanent card was cleaved or not. In this instance  after the spell was cast how do you tell in the token counts creatures or just the graveyard?


*Spoiler: Tomthemine*
Show




> [R]Ash Blast 1R
> Sorcery U
> Cleave XR
> [Discard a card]
> Deal X damage to target creature. [X is the mana value of the discarded card]


Most mechanics are just kicker in disguise  that said I think your spell is doing something different with cleave by introducing a whole cleaved sentence. I like the way you have it because the cleaved card and the uncleaved part do totally different things and have different math other than one side just being better.


*Spoiler: NecroticPlague*
Show




> Inhuman-Wave Tactics 1B
> Enchantment U
> Cleave 2BB
> At the beginning of your turn, return one [zombie] creature card from your graveyard to your hand.


I dont think cleave is on non-instant/sorcery spells? I think the reason why is that there is currently no way to keep track of whether the permanent card was cleaved or not. That said - if the card works regardless of memory issues, I quite like it, turning zombies into squees or other creatures into squees. Would be quite powerful with Evoke cards and I'm sure there are plenty of zombies in of themselves that would make us regret this card's printing


*Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
Show




> *Obliteration Contract* (B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)(B/P)
> Sorcery- MR
> Cleave BBB
> [This spell can't be countered.]
> [Gain control of all permanents you own. Then,] Destroy all creatures [and non-creature permanents you don't control.]
> _"As long as you pay me enough, I'll get rid of_ any _problems you have."-Roht, mercenary destruction mage._


So 3 mana wrath of god or 10 mana/20 life win the game  the uncleaved version also can be cheated out if you use life gain cards and since it functions as one-sided armogeddon might be too strong. Even 3 mana wrath of god hasnt been done before, let alone one with an upside (the potential uncleaved part)  hell because of its CMC it would have other advantages vs a regular 3 mana wrath regardless.

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

TOM THE MINE

----------


## Bucky

Re: Misothene's Gravespinning, it works as templated since the token doesn't actually have cleave. Rather, it has two tokens it can generate with slightly different text, just like a card without cleave can say "create a 2/2 Soldier token or a 2/2 Soldier token with Vigilance"

----------


## mystic1110

Thanks for the clarification and apologies for the misread.

----------


## Personification

Tom the Mime, do we have a new challenge?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Sorry for the delay. 

*Challenge: Make a card that makes one or more tokens*

Also with the Cleave discussion, lots of mechanics _can_ be written as kicker but as a general rule, when they become mechanics themselves their effect is obvious at a glance. For example, if you see overload, you know it can hit all targets and if you see buyback, you know you can get it back. If you see cleave, all you know is that the effect changes somehow and gives you no insight into what that change is. I'm not saying you can't do interesting things with cleave that you can't (or would be unbelievably clunky) with kicker. You can. It's just that Wizards _hasn't_ and, with the exception of one card, has basically treated cleave as a differently templated kicker. That card (Lantern Flare) was a large part of why I had X in the cleave cost because it was a good starting point for forcing the modes to be different (and also makes it harder to rewrite as kicker if the cleave cost is lower if X=0).

----------


## ben-zayb

Master of Banquets 3WG
Creature - Giant Chef R
At the beginning of each upkeep, you may pay XWG. If you do, target player creates X Food tokens. Until end of turn, creatures they control can't attack or block as long as they control one or more Food tokens.
5/5

----------


## Bucky

> *Challenge: Make a card that makes one or more tokens*


One token OR more tokens? Sure.

Guardians' Charm   1WW
Instant  U
Choose one - 
* Create a 2/2 white Knight creature token with First Strike.
* Create two 1/1 white Spirit creature tokens with Flying.
* Create three 0/2 Wall artifact creature tokens with Defender. Exile them at the beginning of the next end step.

As a development matter, this design assumes other cards in the set use at least two of these token types.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Dragon's Protection* 1W
Instant (U)
Target creature gains indestructible until of turn. Whenever that creature is dealt damage this turn, create that many Scale tokens. _(It's a colorless artifact token with "1, T, Sacrifice this artifact: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature")_

----------


## Quiddle

Gorestorm 2B
Instant R
All creatures get -1/-1 until the end of the turn. You lose 1 life and create a blood token.
Until the end of the turn whenever a creature dies cast a copy of this spell.

----------


## mystic1110

Shardcopy 1RR
Instant
Choose target attacking creature you control and create a tapped and attacking token thats a copy of that creature, except its not legendary and it has Exile this creature at end of combat.
_"Sometimes the mirror doesn't wait to be broken to bring bad luck to your door"_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Vital Post - 1WW
Enchantment - R
At the beginning of each upkeep, if you control no creatures, create a 4/4 white Angel creature token with flying and vigilance.

----------


## Necroticplague

Dualvis, Splintered Reflections 3UU
Legendary Creature-shapeshifter R
This card enters the battlefield as a copy of any permanent you own on the battlefield or in exile.
Storm
0/0

----------


## Personification

*Niko, Reshaper of Destiny* 1WU
Legendary Planeswalker - Niko
+1: Create a Shard token. 
-1: Choose target creature an opponent controls and up to one Shard you control. Tap the chosen creature. The chosen Shard becomes an Aura in addition to its other types and gains "Enchant creature" and "Enchanted creature does not untap during its controllers untap step." Attach it to the chosen creature.
-7: You get an emblem with "At the beginning of your upkeep, scry 1 and draw a card."
Loyalty: 3

The middle ability is worded the way it is because I wanted it to do something if you had no Shards and because I wanted it to not destroy the Shard if the creature is sacced before it resolves.

*Spoiler: Cleave discussion*
Show


I kind of disagree with you about Cleave not having a mechanical identity. Seeing Cleave tells me that the card I am reading is one that, whether or not it could be made with kicker, would be much clumsier, and I _do_ think that they chose designs where that is the case. The simplest use case for cleave is a spell with a restriction removed when cleaved, and several of the cards are in that form. Many kicker spells do this to, and all of them have to resort to using "If this spell was kicked [card text minus a few words]". This is often over double the text for something cleave takes no space to do, and because that doubled text is required, it limits the kinds of things you can use it for, while cleave doesn't need to worry about the wasted space.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Meat-ier Storm* 2G
Instant- U (Un)
Create a Food Token. _(It's a artifact with 2,T, Sacrifice this : You gain 3 Life)_
You gain CC.  You can only use this mana to activate abilities of artifacts.
Storm

----------


## Tom the Mime

*Spoiler: Laughing Dog*
Show




> *Meat-ier Storm* 2G
> Instant- U (Un)
> Create a Food Token. _(It's a artifact with 2,T, Sacrifice this : You gain 3 Life)_
> You gain CC.  You can only use this mana to activate abilities of artifacts.
> Storm


If you use it in the way that seems intuitive, it's pretty bad ass a 3 life gain storm for 3 it's pretty bad. I'd be concerned with how good it could be in some combo decks, using Meatier Storm to crack open some eggs especially given that sort of deck could make good use of storm. Probably not an issue for an un card though.



*Spoiler: personification*
Show




> *Niko, Reshaper of Destiny* 1WU
> Legendary Planeswalker - Niko
> +1: Create a Shard token. 
> -1: Choose target creature an opponent controls and up to one Shard you control. Tap the chosen creature. The chosen Shard becomes an Aura in addition to its other types and gains "Enchant creature" and "Enchanted creature does not untap during its controllers untap step." Attach it to the chosen creature.
> -7: You get an emblem with "At the beginning of your upkeep, scry 1 and draw a card."
> Loyalty: 3
> 
> The middle ability is worded the way it is because I wanted it to do something if you had no Shards and because I wanted it to not destroy the Shard if the creature is sacced before it resolves


If there was another source of shard tokens, the -1 would probably be too strong. As there is only the other Niko, it might be okay but the first two abilities feel quite strong for a 3 mana walker.



*Spoiler: Necroticplague*
Show




> Dualvis, Splintered Reflections 3UU
> Legendary Creature-shapeshifter R
> This card enters the battlefield as a copy of any permanent you own on the battlefield or in exile.
> Storm
> 0/0


I'd like this a lot more as a token creating sorcery both because storm is cleaner on non-permanents (although mystery boosters did have it on permanents) and it removes the wondering about you the legendary rule effects it (I think it doesn't really do anything here, and if that's the case, I'd rather not have the confusion. I'd probably up the cost a little too because of storm. 



*Spoiler: dr gunsforhands*
Show





> Vital Post - 1WW
> Enchantment - R
> At the beginning of each upkeep, if you control no creatures, create a 4/4 white Angel creature token with flying and vigilance.


Design feels nice, might be too good. A powerful effect with significant drawbacks. Concerning in a set with lots of boardwipes for control given a free 4/4 flyer whenever you wipe the field and always having a 4/4 blocker is going to be hard to get around. 


*Spoiler: mystic*
Show




> Shardcopy 1RR
> Instant
> Choose target attacking creature you control and create a tapped and attacking token thats a copy of that creature, except its not legendary and it has Exile this creature at end of combat.
> _"Sometimes the mirror doesn't wait to be broken to bring bad luck to your door"_


Whenever a card puts something into play attacking, you need to be really careful about your intent and when it can be played. As written, you could cast this after blockers have been declared to sneak through which doesn't feel like the intent of the card. Seems fine other than that.



*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Gorestorm 2B
> Instant R
> All creatures get -1/-1 until the end of the turn. You lose 1 life and create a blood token.
> Until the end of the turn whenever a creature dies cast a copy of this spell.


Feels better like this than when it was storm instead. The core effect is basically massacre girl without the creature which is fine. A 3 mana boardwipe that doesn't always work with some lifegain and minor tokens feels okay and the drawbacks (plus indestructible doesn't get around it) should mean that the instant speed is okay.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show




> Master of Banquets 3WG
> Creature - Giant Chef R
> At the beginning of each upkeep, you may pay XWG. If you do, target player creates X Food tokens. Until end of turn, creatures they control can't attack or block as long as they control one or more Food tokens.
> 5/5


Feels like it will either make a deadlock or break one. With greens ramp, this could easily lock someone without a sac outlet out of either attacking or blocking long term. I think I'd like it more if it was only during your own upkeep but that might just be me. Locking someone out of blocking long term doesn't feel as bad because if you can take advantage of it, there probably won't be a long term. Locking someone out of attacking with this feels like the game will stall out until there's removal.


*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show




> One token OR more tokens? Sure.
> 
> Guardians' Charm   1WW
> Instant  U
> Choose one - 
> * Create a 2/2 white Knight creature token with First Strike.
> * Create two 1/1 white Spirit creature tokens with Flying.
> * Create three 0/2 Wall artifact creature tokens with Defender. Exile them at the beginning of the next end step.
> 
> As a development matter, this design assumes other cards in the set use at least two of these token types.


Versatile token creation depending on what you need. Nice and simple uncommon design.



*Spoiler: mythmonster*
Show





> *Dragon's Protection* 1W
> Instant (U)
> Target creature gains indestructible until of turn. Whenever that creature is dealt damage this turn, create that many Scale tokens. _(It's a colorless artifact token with "1, T, Sacrifice this artifact: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature")_


Very thematic, nice protection but creating that many scale tokens feels like it might be too much. That many small known combat tricks makes it feel like combat might be a nightmare to deal with for the rest of the game.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Quiddle with Gorestorm. Very close with Vital Post with the creative design but thinking on how other decks could handle it if there were any wrath effects in set decided it.

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks Tom! 

This week I would like you to make me a card that introduces a new mechanical identity for an existing tribe or a new tribe.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

A Problem - 1(c/p)(c/p)
Creature - Phyrexian Eldrazi - U
_((c/p) can be paid with specifically colorless mana or with 2 life. This card's mana value is 3.)_
Oops _(This creature deals infect damage and normal damage simultaneously.)_
1/3

----------


## mythmonster2

*Tinhead Foreman* 2W
Creature- Goblin Artificer (U)
When Tinhead Foreman enters the battlefield, search your library for an artifact card with converted mana cost less than or equal to the number of Goblins you control, reveal it, and put it into your hand. Then shuffle.
2/2

Red-White care-about-artifact goblins!

----------


## Bucky

Whitecrown Emissaries  2R
Creature - Orc Druid    C
Mountaincraft - Whitecrown Emissaries has +2/+0 and Trample as long as you control three or more Mountains.
2/3


The best way to introduce a new mechanical identity is with a self-contained common, right?

----------


## Necroticplague

Necrotic General  BBB1
Creature-Zombie Wizard C
Whenever you cast a Zombie creature spell, dig for a zombie creature. (_To dig for a card, reveal cards from the top of your library until you reveal a card of the with those traits. Then, put the last revealed card into your hand_)
2/3

----------


## ben-zayb

Stylish Scion 3B
Creature - Human Noble C
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Treasure token.
~ has deathtouch as long as you control two or more Treasures.
_"Keep your distance. Do you know how much this scarf costs?"-Jakob, Heir to House Namdreif_
3/3

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Herald of Many Heads* XG
Creature - Hydra U
A deck may have any number of cards named Herald of Many Heads.
Herald of Many Heads enters the battlefield with X +1/+1 counters on it.
Hydra creatures cost 1 less to cast for each other creature on the battlefield named Herald of Many Heads.
0/0

One part Gargos, Vicious Watcher and one part Relentless Rats. 
Because what Green needs is yet _another_ way to rapidly ramp out of control.  :Small Wink:

----------


## mystic1110

Eueh Warden 2G
Creature - Treefolk (U)
If a player did not have a land enter the battlefield this turn, creatures cant attack you unless their controller pays {2} for each creature they control thats attacking you.
1/4

Eueh would have abilities that function if opponent doesn't keep playing lands.

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: Dr Guns4Hands*
Show


A Problem - 1(c/p)(c/p)
Creature - Phyrexian Eldrazi - U
((c/p) can be paid with specifically colorless mana or with 2 life. This card's mana value is 3.)
Oops (This creature deals infect damage and normal damage simultaneously.)
1/3

For a hot second I thought this might not be a problem card then I remembered that you used Phyrexian mana! When it comes to fighting other creatures this is kind of like a 2/3 with wither but the big problem is that you made a better glistening elf. Thank about what you've done.


*Spoiler: Mythmonster*
Show


Tinhead Foreman 2W
Creature- Goblin Artificer (U)
When Tinhead Foreman enters the battlefield, search your library for an artifact card with converted mana cost less than or equal to the number of Goblins you control, reveal it, and put it into your hand. Then shuffle.
2/2

Oo tribal treasure mage in white! I think this is a cool direction you could take goblins nice job.


*Spoiler: bucky*
Show


Whitecrown Emissaries 2R
Creature - Orc Druid C
Mountaincraft - Whitecrown Emissaries has +2/+0 and Trample as long as you control three or more Mountains.
2/3


So orcs with be lands/mountain matter? Not sure how this would play out in other cards, specifically not sure what other tribal cards would do. Would you get an orc lord that gives bonus based on how many mountains you have? Ramp isn't a very red effect.


*Spoiler: Necroplague*
Show


Necrotic General BBB1
Creature-Zombie Wizard C
Whenever you cast a Zombie creature spell, dig for a zombie creature. (To dig for a card, reveal cards from the top of your library until you reveal a card of the with those traits. Then, put the last revealed card into your hand)
2/3

Where do the rest of the cards go? This is a neat way to do a search effect but could be a pain in paper magic if run in decks that don't have many zombies. I think maybe this card would work more elegantly if it used the seek keyword from mtga?



*Spoiler: benzyb*
Show


Stylish Scion 3B
Creature - Human Noble C
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Treasure token.
~ has deathtouch as long as you control two or more Treasures.
"Keep your distance. Do you know how much this scarf costs?"-Jakob, Heir to House Namdreif
3/3

Nobles have treasures matter! Good idea. :) The rate is a little weak but it is a common and the total cost is 3 if you spend the treaure so I like it. 


*Spoiler: +5 vorpal*
Show


Herald of Many Heads XG
Creature - Hydra U
A deck may have any number of cards named Herald of Many Heads.
Herald of Many Heads enters the battlefield with X +1/+1 counters on it.
Hydra creatures cost 1 less to cast for each other creature on the battlefield named Herald of Many Heads.
0/0

I have to admit, this is pretty cool. It doesn't feel like a completely fresh direction for hydras but the go wide that this card suggests is -- wait it the ability is for each other? So with 2 out you get a discount of 2 but with 3 out you get a discount of 6? then 12? Hmm the idea is interesting but I worry that this gets out of control a little too rapidly. 


*Spoiler: Mystic*
Show


Eueh Warden 2G
Creature - Treefolk (U)
If a player did not have a land enter the battlefield this turn, creatures cant attack you unless their controller pays {2} for each creature they control thats attacking you.
1/4

I worry that making cards that interact with not making land drops will only lead to non-games and feel bad moments. Are other treefolk going to stop your opponent from playing land? Also this kind of tax attackers ability is a blue or white effect not a green one.




*Spoiler: top 2* 
Show

 Mythmonster benzyb
*Spoiler: winner*
Show


benzyb
thanks for playing everyone!

----------


## ben-zayb

Thanks, Quiddle!

This week's challenge:

*Make a card with a substitution/replacement theme or mechanics.*

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Dimir Skinwalker* UUBB
Creature - Shapeshifter Horror R
Flash, Deathtouch

When Dimir Skinwalker enters the battlefield, destroy target creature. It then becomes a copy of that creature, except its name is Dimir Skinwalker and it has Deathtouch.

1/1

_'I see you learned from the best, agent. The Legion isn't so mighty once we turn their own champions against them.' 
- Lazav the Multifarious_

----------


## Bucky

Patopa of the Spinning Blades   1WW
Legendary Creature - Dwarf Soldier   R    
Flying
Creatures you control with First Strike but not Flying have Flying instead of First Strike.
2/3



I'm not sure if I interpreted the prompt correctly, but have a helicopter hero anyway.

----------


## mystic1110

Elvish Taxhunter W
Creature - Elf Wizard R
1G: Epiphany - Creature. _(1G: If this creature did not have an epiphany, put a epiphany counter and it has had an epiphany. If this creature has an epiphany counter on it change its text by replacing all instances of land with creature.)_
At the beginning of your upkeep, if an opponent controls more land cards than you, you may search your library for a land card, reveal it, put it into your hand, then shuffle.
1/2

----------


## Tom the Mime

I think this fits the challenge.

Unstable Phantasm 2U
Creature - Illusion U
Whenever ~ becomes the target of a spell or ability, sacrifice it. If you do, add 2U and the next spell you cast this turn can be cast as though it has flash.
3/3

Phrased as it is to make it clear that it can't be targeted again while the sacrifice trigger is on the stack to get extra mana. There might be a better way to phrase it.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Heroic Pariah*  2RW
[An Akroan soldier, whose armor and shield are painted an horrendously gaudy shade of orange.]
Creature- Human Soldier   MR
If damage would be dealt to you or another permanent you control not named Heroic Pariah, that damage is instead dealt to Heroic Pariah.  If damage would be dealt this way to multiple permanents you control named Heroic Pariah, choose only one for the damage to be dealt to.
Heroic- Whenever you cast a spell that targets Heroic Pariah, create a token copy of Heroic Pariah.
_"Only after you step over my dead bodies"-Dine Roufichtra, pariah of Akros_
1/1

----------


## Quiddle

Vengeful Stalker 1B
Creature - Vampire Ninja R
Gravejitsu 2B(2B, Sacrifice an unblocked attacked you control: Put this card from the graveyard onto the battlefield tapped and attacking.)
Whenever ~ deals combat damage to an opponent target creature an opponent controls gets -X/-X until the end of the turn where X is equal to the number of creatures in your graveyard.
2/1

----------


## Necroticplague

Thabean Tactics 2UB
Enchantment-U
All creatures in you hand have Ambush. Their Ambush cost is equal to their converted mana cost. _(Ambush X is "Pay X, reveal this card from your hand: Target blocking or attacking creature you control becomes a copy of this card until end of turn.")_

----------


## mythmonster2

*Gideon, Guardian in Death* 3WW
Legendary Planeswalker- Gideon (MR)
If you would be dealt damage, instead remove that many loyalty counters from Gideon, Guardian in Death.
+1: Creatures you control gain vigilance until end of turn. You gain 3 life.
+0: Until end of turn, Gideon, Guardian in Death becomes a 4/4 white Spirit Soldier creature with indestructible and lifelink that's still a planeswalker. Prevent all damage that would be dealt to him this turn.
-3: Destroy target tapped creature.
4

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Blaring Distorter - 4
Artifact Creature - Golem R
If you would draw a card, instead each opponent discards a card. If any can't, sacrifice Blaring Distorter.
4/4

----------


## mythmonster2

Any news on judgment?

----------


## ben-zayb

Apologies, I suddenly got swamped with RL stuff and can't do the full written breakdown of each card. Pretty great ideas all around, though my main critique for many cards involve their mana value or activation cost one way or the other.

*Spoiler: Runner-Up*
Show

+5 Vorpal Bunny (*Dimir Skinwalker*)
So Dimir got a new Evil Twin, except it's also a 2-for-1 combat trick? I love it.

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

mythmonster2 (*Gideon, Guardian in Death*)
I'm surprised we still haven't gotten a Gideon with this specific replacement ability, especially with Gideon's Sacrifice and Gideon's Intervention being a thing.

----------


## mythmonster2

To answer the question in the spoiler, probably doesn't help that planeswalker passive abilities were introduced in the same set the Gideon bought the farm. But thank you for the victory!

Alright, next set's going to be Cyberpunk Kamigawa. *Make a card from Kamigawa: Neon Dynasty!* You can use mechanics from original Kamigawa, ones that aren't from OG Kamigawa but could fit there, make up a new mechanic, or even just make a vanilla creature that fits the flavor. Have fun!

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

*Hitohito, Reborn from Death, Cyber-Emperor* 2WWGG
Legendary Creature - Human Cyborg Noble MR

Defender, Indestructible

## and all other creatures you control have Lifelink and Hexproof.

Whenever a spell would be cast on ## or a counter would be placed onto ##, you may choose to copy this onto all creatures you control.

Whenever ## would leave the battlefield for any reason, you may return him to your hand instead.

0/5

----------


## mystic1110

Kami-Bike 1W
Tribal Artifact - Spirit Vehicle (U)
Spirit Crew 2 _(Tap any number of spirit creatures you control with total power 2 or more: This Vehicle becomes an artifact creature until end of turn.)_
_"Even the Kami evolved with the times"_
4/3

----------


## Quiddle

This is a reimagined patron of the akki for the akki gangs in neon dynasty 

Leader of the Akki 3R
Legendary Creature - Spirit R
~ costs 1 less for each goblin you control.
When ~ enters the battlefield destroy up to 3 target artifacts, add R to your mana pool for each artifact destroyed this way.
Goblins and Spirits you control have "R: This creature gets. +1/+0 until the end of the turn."
4/4

----------


## Tom the Mime

Mind Jack 2U
Sorcery R
As an additional cost to cast ~, sacrifice a spirit you control. 
Gain control of target creature.

----------


## mythmonster2

I'll give 24 hours for more submissions, and then start judgment.

Edit: submissions are closed.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Spoiler: Vorpal Bunny- Hitohito, Reborn from Death*
Show




> *Hitohito, Reborn from Death, Cyber-Emperor* 2WWGG
> Legendary Creature - Human Cyborg Noble MR
> 
> Defender, Indestructible
> 
> ## and all other creatures you control have Lifelink and Hexproof.
> 
> Whenever a spell would be cast on ## or a counter would be placed onto ##, you may choose to copy this onto all creatures you control.
> 
> ...


Okay, well, the templating here probably needs some work, but the idea is clear enough. This is basically a super-defensive card, which is an interesting idea. However, this card seems a bit win-more. It's really bad on an empty board, being a 0/5 indestructible for 6. The copying ability is very strong, as we've seen with Zada and other similar cards, but again, it's mostly only really strong if you already have a big board, in which case you're likely already ahead.


*Spoiler: mystic1110- Kami-Bike*
Show




> Kami-Bike 1W
> Tribal Artifact - Spirit Vehicle (U)
> Spirit Crew 2 _(Tap any number of spirit creatures you control with total power 2 or more: This Vehicle becomes an artifact creature until end of turn.)_
> _"Even the Kami evolved with the times"_
> 4/3
> Love the idea of Kamis merging with the new tech. However, Spirit crew just seems way too restrictive (though I can imagine that you might have things like Rat Crew, Moonfolk Crew, etc). I can understand the idea as letting you make powerful vehicles with lesser crew costs. However, I think it'd encourage building on-rails a bit too much, where you have decks that are all Spirits and so basically get to ignore the restriction while still getting all the benefits.





*Spoiler: Quiddle- Leader of the Akki*
Show




> Leader of the Akki 3R
> Legendary Creature - Spirit R
> ~ costs 1 less for each goblin you control.
> When ~ enters the battlefield destroy up to 3 target artifacts, add R to your mana pool for each artifact destroyed this way.
> Goblins and Spirits you control have "R: This creature gets. +1/+0 until the end of the turn."
> 4/4
> This is a cool card! Blowing up artifacts seems like a fitting place for goblins in cyberpunk. Giving firebreathing to Goblins is also quite a powerful ability. I think this might be a bit pushed, mainly due to the cost reduction effect; it wouldn't be hard to even gain mana on this. I'd either remove that or up the cost by 3 or 4.





*Spoiler: Tom the Mime- Mind Jack*
Show




> Mind Jack 2U
> Sorcery R
> As an additional cost to cast ~, sacrifice a spirit you control. 
> Gain control of target creature.
> Three mana is very cheap for a control spell, even with the sacrifice clause. I think I'd be more okay with this if it was an aura or some other non-permanent control, or bumping it up to four or five mana.





Unfortunately, not all that many submissions this time. Still, there must be a victor, and that is...
*Spoiler*
Show

*Quiddle, with Leader of the Akki!* Congrats!

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks Mythmonster! this next week give me something that is connected to new years!

----------


## ben-zayb

*Retrospecs* 7
Legendary Artifact - Equipment R
Whenever equipped creature attacks or blocks, scry 12 if you cast two or more spells from your hand last turn. Then, you may have equipped creature lose all abilities and become an Avatar with base power and toughness 20/20 until end of turn if you cast four or more spells from your hand last turn.
Equip 4

----------


## mystic1110

Physical Resolution 2UW
Instant (R)
Exile target creature you control, then return it to the battlefield under its owners control, create a token thats a copy of that creature.
_"I'll be twice the man I was last year!"_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Drink a Cup of Kindness Yet - 2G
Instant - U
Return target card from your graveyard to your hand, then exile all cards in graveyards.

----------


## Misothene

Annum Sphere 1U
Legendary Artifact- MR
Annum Sphere enters the battlefield with 10 time counters on it.
At the beginning of your upkeep, remove a time counter from Annum Sphere. Then, if there are no time counters on it, exile Annum Sphere and take an extra turn after this one.
3UU: After the upkeep step of your next turn, there is an additional upkeep step.

----------


## Quiddle

Retrospecs
I like the avatar ability on this expensive artifact but scrying 12 will really slow down the game. Maybe have it look at top 12 and put one in hand instead?

Physical Resolution
A flicker clone! This is a cool instant and pretty strong. My only reservation is the name feels a little bit awkward to me. The flavor text is super fun though :)

Drink a Cup of Kindness Yet
Nice, I think this is a good take on green uncommon card recursion. I appreciate that it has a psudo-downside that can also be an upside.

Annum Sphere
This is fun - a time walk that you need to jump through hoops for! Giving you a way to get extra upkeeps is also a cool synergy piece for deck built around it. Nice job.

*Spoiler: winner*
Show

I liked a bunch of the card that you all came up with but if I had to choose one it would be ...... Misothene 
 with Annum Sphere!

----------


## Misothene

Thanks to Quiddle for the win and to the other entrants!

For the next challenge, *make a Saga from a world that hasn't had them yet*. For the purposes of this definition, that means any existing Magic plane that hasn't had a saga printed in a set that takes place there, or a Universes Beyond-style IP crossover. If your card would benefit from an explanation of what story you're telling or what IP you're referencing, please include that explanation.

By my memory, the planes that have had sagas so far (and are thus ineligible) are:
-Dominaria
-Theros
-Kaldheim

----------


## mythmonster2

*Fall of the Abzan* 4WG
Enchantment- Saga (R)
I: Create a 4/4 white and green Dragon creature token with flying and trample.
II: Tap all creatures your opponents control. Put a +1/+1 counter on each creature you control.
III: Exile all graveyards. You gain 1 life for each card exiled this way.

----------


## mystic1110

The Fisherman and the Efreet U
Enchantment- Saga (R)
_(As this Saga enters and after your draw step, add a lore counter. Sacrifice after III.)_
I - Return an Island you control to your hand. If you do, create a Treasure Token.
II - Until end of turn, if you would sacrifice a Treasure Token an opponent of your choice creates a 2/2 red efreet creature token with flying.
III - Exile target efreet an opponent controls. If you do, you may put a card you own from outside the game into your hand.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Theft of the Golden Ruler - 1UB
Enchantment - Saga MR
I: Search target graveyard or library for an artifact card and put it in your command zone. You can cast it from there. If an opponent owns it, it costs 2 less to cast.
II: Search target graveyard or library for a creature card and put it in your command zone. It becomes your commander. If an opponent owns it, it costs 1WUBRGC less to cast.
III: Exile Theft of the Golden Ruler, then put it onto the battlefield under an opponent's control.
_~Agents of S.N.E.A.K. Watermark~_

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Return of the God-Pharaoh*  UUBBBRR
Enchantment- Saga MR
I-Creatures and planeswalkers lose indestructible until end of turn.  ~ deals 7 damage to all creatures and all non-Bolas planeswalkers.
II-Put up to 4 creatures from graveyards onto the battlefield under your control.  They are black zombies in addition to their other colors and types.
III-Draw six cards and put one card you own from outside the game into your hand.  You have no maximum hand size for the rest of the game.

----------


## ben-zayb

The Succession to Lordaeron 3WB
Enchantment - Saga R
I: Each creature you control gets +2/+4 and gains lifelink and vigilance until your next turn.
II: Sacrifice any number of non-Snow lands. For each land sacrificed this way, search your library for a Snow land card, put it on the battlefield, then shuffle.
III: Sacrifice all creatures. For each creature sacrificed this way, create a 2/2 black Zombie creature token with deathtouch and menace.

----------


## Quiddle

Nahiri's Revenge 1RW
Enchantment - Saga
I Look at the top 3 cards of your library. You may reveal a colorless card from among them and put it into your hand. Put the rest on the bottom of your library in any order.
II Add RR to your manapool. Spend this mana only to cast colorless spells.
III Exile target planeswalker or legendary creature an opponent controls. Your opponent may search their library for a basic land card and put it into play tapped. Then they shuffle their library.

----------


## Bucky

I'm skipping this round because I can't top what I designed for first saga round.




> The Foolish Akki Brothers  3RR
> Enchantment - Saga		     U
> I   - Create two 1/1 red Goblin creature tokens with Haste.
> II  - Create a 4/4 red Dragon creature token with Flying.
> III - Target Dragon you control deals 2 damage to each creature without Flying.

----------


## Misothene

Thanks to everyone for their entries! It's been a little over a week, so let the judgment commence!

*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Fall of the Abzan*
Show




> *Fall of the Abzan* 4WG
> Enchantment- Saga (R)
> I: Create a 4/4 white and green Dragon creature token with flying and trample.
> II: Tap all creatures your opponents control. Put a +1/+1 counter on each creature you control.
> III: Exile all graveyards. You gain 1 life for each card exiled this way.


I like how the card captures the story, particularly the ban on "necromancy" that Dromoka instituted. It does set up a potential huge blowout turn on II, which would end a lot of at least limited games, even when you're somewhat behind on the board given that you'd have the team buff and all of your lands untapped to set up a lethal attack. In constructed or commander, it does cost 6 and telegraph the upcoming turn, so I imagine there are a lot more fail-cases in those formats, which makes the massive life-gain more relevant. I feel like forcing opponents to block rather than effectively prohibiting them from doing so might have given more inherent synergy to the effects, and made II less of a "win-instantly-or-do-little" step.



*Spoiler: mystic1110's The Fisherman and the Efreet*
Show




> The Fisherman and the Efreet U
> Enchantment- Saga (R)
> _(As this Saga enters and after your draw step, add a lore counter. Sacrifice after III.)_
> I - Return an Island you control to your hand. If you do, create a Treasure Token.
> II - Until end of turn, if you would sacrifice a Treasure Token an opponent of your choice creates a 2/2 red efreet creature token with flying.
> III - Exile target efreet an opponent controls. If you do, you may put a card you own from outside the game into your hand.


There are a couple minor templating issues here, but the story is cool and the card is very high-risk, high-reward. Of course, there are ways to circumvent the costs- not having islands, creating other treasure- but you almost always have to let your opponent have that Efreet for a turn, which risks it getting sacrificed or, if your opponent is determined, they could spend a removal spell on it. I think in the end it's easy enough for your opponent to disrupt that it's not that powerful, but it is a great way to troll people with changelings. 



*Spoiler: Dr.G4H's Theft of the Golden Ruler*
Show




> Theft of the Golden Ruler - 1UB
> Enchantment - Saga MR
> I: Search target graveyard or library for an artifact card and put it in your command zone. You can cast it from there. If an opponent owns it, it costs 2 less to cast.
> II: Search target graveyard or library for a creature card and put it in your command zone. It becomes your commander. If an opponent owns it, it costs 1WUBRGC less to cast.
> III: Exile Theft of the Golden Ruler, then put it onto the battlefield under an opponent's control.
> _~Agents of S.N.E.A.K. Watermark~_


I couldn't tell you off the top of my head why- but I'm fairly confident this is overpowered, given that you can just go off and make ANY creature your commander and thus repeatedly castable. That concern aside, this certainly tells a story and would probably be some whacky fun when used "fairly." I'd probably suggest just allowing you to use mana as though it were mana of any type if you're stealing from your opponent, since the cost-reduction could still leave you unable to cast things with multiple color pips (though that restriction may have been your intent).



*Spoiler: Laughing Dog's Return of the God-Pharaoh*
Show




> *Return of the God-Pharaoh*  UUBBBRR
> Enchantment- Saga MR
> I-Creatures and planeswalkers lose indestructible until end of turn.  ~ deals 7 damage to all creatures and all non-Bolas planeswalkers.
> II-Put up to 4 creatures from graveyards onto the battlefield under your control.  They are black zombies in addition to their other colors and types.
> III-Draw six cards and put one card you own from outside the game into your hand.  You have no maximum hand size for the rest of the game.


I realize this is a 7-mana spell that can be disrupted, but holy bolas is this powerful. It wipes the board, quad-reanimates, AND does something somehow better than draw-7! The most natural comparison is Cruel Ultimatum, which admittedly did all of its things all at once but importantly didn't have nearly as much impact on the board. It captures the story very well, but I think it might, even with the 7 specific color pips, be undercosted.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Succession to Lordaeron*
Show




> The Succession to Lordaeron 3WB
> Enchantment - Saga R
> I: Each creature you control gets +2/+4 and gains lifelink and vigilance until your next turn.
> II: Sacrifice any number of non-Snow lands. For each land sacrificed this way, search your library for a Snow land card, put it on the battlefield, then shuffle.
> III: Sacrifice all creatures. For each creature sacrificed this way, create a 2/2 black Zombie creature token with deathtouch and menace.


Stage I probably ends a lot of limited games by itself, so it would be a very annoying thing to exist in a limited format. Stage II seems like it's out of color pie- I could be missing something but I don't think there's precedent for white or black to just go searching for lands that aren't plains or swamps. Stage III confuses me a bit, since you can only sacrifice permanents you control. If the intent was "each player sacrifices all creatures they control," then you're getting the zombies in exchange for EVERYONE's creatures, which probably needs to push this card up to mythic and possibly up in mana cost. If it only hits your stuff, then it's not always an upgrade, which makes rare appropriate.



*Spoiler: Quiddle's Nahiri's Revenge*
Show




> Nahiri's Revenge 1RW
> Enchantment - Saga
> I Look at the top 3 cards of your library. You may reveal a colorless card from among them and put it into your hand. Put the rest on the bottom of your library in any order.
> II Add RR to your manapool. Spend this mana only to cast colorless spells.
> III Exile target planeswalker or legendary creature an opponent controls. Your opponent may search their library for a basic land card and put it into play tapped. Then they shuffle their library.


Good storytelling here. I understand the story reason you'd want to include Eldrazi, but I think it's a color-pie break for red or white to go looking for a "colorless" card vs an artifact specifically, given that it can find lands. My suggestion might have been to look at 5 or 7 cards and add "nonland." Also missing a rarity, probably rare?



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


It's close- I liked everyone's entries- but I'll give it to *mystic1110*. Runners-up would be Dr.Gunsforhands and mythmonster2.

----------


## mystic1110

Oh, cool! Thanks!

Next Challenge: *make a card that mentions two or more colors in its rules text*.

----------


## Necroticplague

True Form's Might (W/2)(U/2)(B/2)(R/2)(G/2)
Tribal Enchantment-Shapeshifter Aura
Enchanted creature has vigilance and lifelink if it's white, deathtouch and indestructible if it's black, flying and hexproof if it's blue, reach and trample if it's green, and first strike and menace if it's red.
_Know Thyself_

----------


## ben-zayb

Iteration Mage 3UG
Creature - Fractal Wizard R
A deck can have any number of cards named ~.
Blue spells you cast cost 1 less to cast.
Each other nontoken green creature you control enters the battlefield with an additional +1/+1 counter on it.
3/3

----------


## Quiddle

Nefarious Agenda (U/B)
Instant U
You may pay UB instead of Nefarious Agenda's mana cost.
If black was paid to cast Nefarious Agenda, target black creature fights another target creature.
 If blue was paid to cast Nefarious Agenda, counter target blue spell.


*Spoiler: funsie*
Show


Muddle the Masterpiece U
Instant U
Counter target spell that is two or more colors.
"Balancing the elements looks impressive but it's easily disrupted."

----------


## mythmonster2

*Exile of Bant* 1W
Creature- Human Warrior (U)
Vigilance
If you control a red creature, Exile of Bant has +1/+0 and menace.
If you control a black creature, Exile of Bant has +0/+1 and deathtouch.
2/2
_"They thought they were sentencing me to death. Instead, I only found freedom."_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Goblin Insurance Agent - 1R
Creature - Goblin Advisor - C
Protection from pink and from yellow
Whenever a creature leaves the battlefield, prevent all combat damage that creature would deal this turn.
You don't take damage from mana burn.
3/1

----------


## Tom the Mime

Literalist Beatdown R
Instant U
Deal 1 damage to target creature. It becomes black and blue until end of turn.

----------


## ben-zayb

> *Exile of Bant* 1W
> Creature- Human Warrior (U)
> Vigilance
> If you control a red creature, Exile of Bant has +1/+0 and menace.
> If you control a black creature, Exile of Bant has +0/+1 and deathtouch.
> _"They thought they were sentencing me to death. Instead, I only found freedom."_


It's missing P/T

----------


## mythmonster2

> It's missing P/T


Thanks for the catch!

----------


## mystic1110

*Spoiler: Necroticplague*
Show




> True Form's Might (W/2)(U/2)(B/2)(R/2)(G/2)
> Tribal Enchantment-Shapeshifter Aura
> Enchanted creature has vigilance and lifelink if it's white, deathtouch and indestructible if it's black, flying and hexproof if it's blue, reach and trample if it's green, and first strike and menace if it's red.
> _Know Thyself_


Seems kinda overpriced no? It can give your 5c creature a slew of keywords for 5c . . . but at that point why not cast a really cool 5 c creature? I think it would have been more interesting if it was just (5) but had that ability to count as all 5 colors - then you could make the choice to cast it for any number of mana on non 5c creatures. Even then an aura that doesn't come with a huge P/T boost or game breaking ability often doesn't see play.


*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show




> Iteration Mage 3UG
> Creature - Fractal Wizard R
> A deck can have any number of cards named ~.
> Blue spells you cast cost 1 less to cast.
> Each other nontoken green creature you control enters the battlefield with an additional +1/+1 counter on it.
> 3/3


So . . 

5 CMC for a 3/3
then 4 CMC for a 4/4
then 3 CMC for a 6/6

Interesting design - unlike other cards that you can have any number in your deck, with the higher cost, having too many of them will gum you up. Tricky.


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Nefarious Agenda (U/B)
> Instant U
> You may pay UB instead of Nefarious Agenda's mana cost.
> If black was paid to cast Nefarious Agenda, target black creature fights another target creature.
>  If blue was paid to cast Nefarious Agenda, counter target blue spell.


Is fight a black ability now? Not going to check it if true, because it makes sense to me. Especially like that it feels like a mugger attacking a poor creature. 




*Spoiler: mythmonster*
Show




> *Exile of Bant* 1W
> Creature- Human Warrior (U)
> Vigilance
> If you control a red creature, Exile of Bant has +1/+0 and menace.
> If you control a black creature, Exile of Bant has +0/+1 and deathtouch.
> 2/2
> _"They thought they were sentencing me to death. Instead, I only found freedom."_


I like this a lot! Its a clever and interesting uncommon.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show




> Goblin Insurance Agent - 1R
> Creature - Goblin Advisor - C
> Protection from pink and from yellow
> Whenever a creature leaves the battlefield, prevent all combat damage that creature would deal this turn.
> You don't take damage from mana burn.
> 3/1


It's a unglued card for sure - and other than finding it funny can't really judge it :) 


*Spoiler: Tom the Mine*
Show




> Literalist Beatdown R
> Instant U
> Deal 1 damage to target creature. It becomes black and blue until end of turn.


Speaking of funny - this is funny and it makes sense. I think you could have gotten away with a card draw or red equivalent to justify the uncommon - otherwise I feel this is common card. 



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

mythmonster

----------


## mythmonster2

Thank you! 

Keeping in with the color theme, the next challenge is to *make a color hate card*! For example, something like Veil of Summer or Ray of Frost.

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler*
Show

Burn Burn BURN RR
<a wizard is sitting on the floor sooty and defeated, around him is his library which is on fire>
Instant
Burn Burn BURN deals 3 damage to target player and 3 damage to up to one blue permanent that player controls.



Sell Out 2B
Instant
Destroy target creature, if it was black create a treasure token.
_With a price like that on your head friends are hard to come by._

----------


## ben-zayb

Coup-llaborators 1RR
Creature - Goblin Rogue Soldier U
When ~ enters the battlefield, it fights each white creature and each blue creature in any order.
_"You know, I came up with that name myself."
-Ifkir, Lead Coup-llaborator_
3/3

----------


## Tom the Mime

Anchored Ceradon 2GG
Creature - Dinosaur R
Spells and abilities your opponents control can't cause you to sacrifice or discard ~.
Protection from Black
5/4

Haven't given it G to gain abilities like the original because it feels like it would be a bit much and haste and trample aren't that flavourful for something anchored and reach was more blue hate given flying is primary in blue.

----------


## mystic1110

Corrupt the Innocent 2BB
Enchantment - Aura (R)
Enchant white creature.
You control enchanted creature. 
Enchanted creature has base power and toughness 5/5, has flying, and is a black Demon instead of its other colors and types.
When enchanted creature dies, return that card to the battlefield under its owners control.
_The strongest generals of the Darkness were always once the humblest of the light_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Forced Fertility - 2G
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant Creature
Whenever enchanted creature becomes tapped, create a 1/1 green Saproling creature token.
At the beginning of your upkeep, if enchanted creature is black or blue, tap it.

----------


## Necroticplague

Burn the Land 3R
Sorcery U
Destroy all Forests.

----------


## mythmonster2

I'll give 24 hours for submissions, and then do judging.

Edit: Submissions are now closed, judging will go up tomorrow.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Spoiler: Quiddle- Sell Out*
Show




> Sell Out 2B
> Instant
> Destroy target creature, if it was black create a treasure token.
> _With a price like that on your head friends are hard to come by._


Quite a solid card, high pick in draft, and self-color-hate is a fun take on this. Flavor is quite on point, too. Only negative here is that you're missing a rarity, though I could see this being a very strong common, or a good uncommon.

*Spoiler: ben-zayb: Coup-llaborators*
Show




> Coup-llaborators 1RR
> Creature - Goblin Rogue Soldier U
> When ~ enters the battlefield, it fights each white creature and each blue creature in any order.
> _"You know, I came up with that name myself."
> -Ifkir, Lead Coup-llaborator_
> 3/3


Well, that's quite an interesting design. I don't think you'd need the "in any order" part of this, since you'd get to choose, anyway. This could be quite strong against white weenies or blue flyers decks, where you have lots of little creatures for this to fight. The fact that you could also take out something like two 2/3s is also quite nice. I think the potential power of this is offset by sucking if your opponent has a big enough creature to survive this. 

*Spoiler: Tom the Mime: Anchored Ceradon*
Show




> Anchored Ceradon 2GG
> Creature - Dinosaur R
> Spells and abilities your opponents control can't cause you to sacrifice or discard ~.
> Protection from Black
> 5/4.


Nice reference to the blue-hate Dino. I'm not totally sure if the first ability would necessarily work in the rules (for example, if I Mind Rot you and you happen to have two of these in your hand, could you choose those two and not discard anything), but the intent is clear. The card seems a bit on the weak side, since it's basically a vanilla card if you're not against black. Maybe giving it something like the Obstinant Baloth clause would help a little.

*Spoiler: mystic1110: Corrupt the Innocent*
Show




> Corrupt the Innocent 2BB
> Enchantment - Aura (R)
> Enchant white creature.
> You control enchanted creature. 
> Enchanted creature has base power and toughness 5/5, has flying, and is a black Demon instead of its other colors and types.
> When enchanted creature dies, return that card to the battlefield under its owners control.
> _The strongest generals of the Darkness were always once the humblest of the light_


This is very good against the right decks and completely useless otherwise. Makes for a very strong sideboard card against white weenies. The flavor is quite nice, too. 

*Spoiler: Dr. Gunsforhands: Forced Fertility*
Show




> Forced Fertility - 2G
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant Creature
> Whenever enchanted creature becomes tapped, create a 1/1 green Saproling creature token.
> At the beginning of your upkeep, if enchanted creature is black or blue, tap it.


That first ability is a really neat idea for green, either using it on your own creature to make tokens, or putting it on your opponents best stuff to get a free chump block whenever they attack with it. The second ability seems way out of color pie, though, even for color-hate. I'm having a hard time thinking of a suitable replacement for that ability right now, though.

*Spoiler: Necroticplague: Burn the Land*
Show




> Burn the Land 3R
> Sorcery U
> Destroy all Forests.


Well, it's Acid Rain in red. The flavor makes sense, but they haven't printed these kind of color-based MLD effects in a while, and for good reason. While color hate can be strong in the right matchup, this will pretty much win the game on the spot against many Green decks.


*Spoiler: And the winner is...*
Show

*Quiddle, with Sell Out!* Congratulations!

----------


## Bucky

Re: Corrupt the Innocent



> This is very good against the right decks and completely useless otherwise. Makes for a very strong sideboard card against white weenies.


Notably, a BW deck can profit from corrupting its own white creatures.

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks Mythmonster! For next time the challenge is....

*A card from either the distant past or distant future of any set* bonus points if it relates in someway to a card that has been printed in one of those sets

----------


## ben-zayb

> Re: Corrupt the Innocent
> 
> Notably, a BW deck can profit from corrupting its own white creatures.


Though, wouldn't the aura drop itself after turning the enchanted white creature black?

----------


## Bucky

An-Zerrin Sentinels   1GW
Creature - Human Soldier  C
Reach, Vigilance
An-Zerrin Sentinels must block a creature with Flying each combat if able. 
_Every able-bodied man swore unto death to stand between the final sacred grove and the vampire baron._
2/4

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Phyrexia: the Gathering - BBB
_Several variant art styles exist for this card. Each depicts a window or mirror, showing a scene from a known plane rebuilt in flesh-covered walls and spiky bone trees._
Artifact Enchantment - R
Pay 2 life: Add one mana of any color. Any player may activate this ability.
-
_Once the oil had consumed all the multiverse, the multiverse just sort of got used to it._

----------


## mystic1110

Elder Egg C
Legendary Creature - Egg R
When Elder Egg enters the battlefield search your library for an Elder creature and exile it with a hatching counter.
When Elder Egg dies you may cast a creature spell from among cards you own in exile with hatching counters on them without paying its mana cost, if lands you control can produce each color in such creature's mana cost.
_"Dragons aren't chickens. There is no question as to what came first."_
0/1

----------


## Necroticplague

Liliana, Nexus of Death BBB
Legendary Planeswalker-Liliana M
+2: Create a 1/1 black zombie token with Decayed
+1: Target player either sacrifices a creature or discards a card, then makes a 2/2 black zombie creature token.
-5: Gain control of all zombie tokens on the battlefield.
_Young walkers assume it was always this way. Others, they remember something greater._
3

----------


## mythmonster2

*Niv-Mizzet, the Fledgling* 2UR
Legendary Creature- Dragon Wizard (R)
Flying, haste
Whenever Niv-Mizzet, the Fledgling attacks, draw a card, then discard a card. Then Niv-Mizzet deals damage equal to the number of cards you've drawn this turn to target player.
3/3

----------


## ben-zayb

Zyd, Heart of Krosa 3GG
Legendary Creature - Fungus Druid R
At the beginning of your upkeep, put a spore counter on ~ and each Forest you control.
Remove three spore counters from among ~ and Forests you control: Create a 1/1 green Saproling creature token.
GG, Sacrifice X Saprolings: Destroy target artifact or enchantment with mana value X. If you do, create a colorless Forest land token.
5/5

Going for distant future of Krosa

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: bucky*
Show


Call back to An-Zerrin Ruins, nice. Solid common with nice flavor text.


*Spoiler: Dr Guns*
Show


A little silly but fun-though not sure it would be fun to play with! I like how its a card set in the future but it feels like an old card. Reminds me of some yugioh cards


*Spoiler: Mystic*
Show


Huh, I wanna say this is just busted but the fact that you can't cast it normally helps. Aethervial on 1 will pull out a lot of mono color legends.


*Spoiler: necrotic*
Show


I like the play pattern you've layed  out of +2 into +1. The sac/discard is also pleasantly not too powerful. The only thing is you might want to make you opponent sacrifice non-tokens or non-zombies so the ulti can steal a couple more.


*Spoiler: mythmonster*
Show


This is a great young niv, while it doesn't interact with casting instants and sorceries I think you've done a good job of capturing the essence of the character in another form.


*Spoiler: ben-zyb*
Show


Ok so this makes about 2 saprolings per turn or more in the later game. Maybe he doesn't need to get the spore counters too. That being said I like the other effects and the use of spore counters makes this feel like a card linked to older ones so nice job!



My favorite this week was 
*Spoiler: winner*
Show

Mythmonster with Niv-Mizzet, the Fledgling

----------


## mythmonster2

Thank you for the victory! The next challenge will be a bit more conceptual, in that you will *make a card related to art*! This could be in terms of flavor, an Un-Card that considers a card's art or artist, or something else! This will be a broad interpretation, so go wild.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Lorehold Curator* WW
Creature - Human Noble U
1W: Create Exhibit, a colorless artifact token with "At the beginning of your upkeep, gain 1 life." Then, exile target sorcery or instant card in a graveyard with that artifact.
_"'Reflection' is a celebration of Veyran's humble roots and features twenty of the Prismari master's most renowned works from her Monoblue Period." -Gavion, Lorehold Curator_
2/2

----------


## Quiddle

Reflection 1U
<A wizard looks somberly into a mirror while magic bounces off of it>
Enchantment R
Whenever your opponent casts a spell you may reveal a card with the same name from your sideboard. If you do place that card in your hand then counter that spell. 
_When you know yourself you can defeat yourself._

----------


## mystic1110

Girl with the Pearl Earing 2W
Creature - Human Townsfolk R
When Girl with the Pearl Earing enters the battlefield create a Treasure Token and Investigate.
As long as you control a Treasure Token, you have hexproof. 
As long as you control a Clue Token, prevent all damage that would be dealt to you.
_"Don't you just want to lay down your arms and paint her mysteries?"_
0/1

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: I started questioning the wisdom of making too many token land copies*
Show

Prolific Cartographer - 3G
Creature - Elf Scout U
Vigilance
When Prolific Cartographer enters the battlefield, create a token that's a copy of target land you control.
3/2


Unbroken Stroke - XU
_A hand is drawing a long line with a paintbrush connected to a little hose. In the background, a construct seems to be pouring paint into whichever vat the hose draws from._
Instant - R
Choose a color. Reveal cards from the top of your library until you reveal X cards or you reveal a card that's not the chosen color, whichever occurs first. Put all cards revealed this way into your hand.

----------


## mythmonster2

Apologies for the delay, I'll give 24 hours for submissions before giving judgment.

Edit: Submissions are now closed, judgment will come later today.

----------


## mythmonster2

*Spoiler: ben-zayb: Lorehold Curator*
Show




> *Lorehold Curator* WW
> Creature - Human Noble U
> 1W: Create Exhibit, a colorless artifact token with "At the beginning of your upkeep, gain 1 life." Then, exile target sorcery or instant card in a graveyard with that artifact.
> _"'Reflection' is a celebration of Veyran's humble roots and features twenty of the Prismari master's most renowned works from her Monoblue Period." -Gavion, Lorehold Curator_
> 2/2


Flavor here is nice. Rules-wise, I'm not sure that "exile X with that artifact" would work, and it'd be simpler to just have the Curator exile the card instead. As for power, this would be really good in lifegain decks, since they often want lots of small triggers of lifegain, plus you can start stacking the Exhibits quite quickly to shut down aggro. Maybe make it so you have to exile a card to be able to get the exhibit, so that there's a limit on how many you can make.


*Spoiler: Quiddle: Reflection*
Show




> Reflection 1U
> <A wizard looks somberly into a mirror while magic bounces off of it>
> Enchantment R
> Whenever your opponent casts a spell you may reveal a card with the same name from your sideboard. If you do place that card in your hand then counter that spell. 
> _When you know yourself you can defeat yourself._


So, on its own, it's a do-nothing card, and it works best against a mirror match. However, I think the play pattern of this is going to un-fun enough that it wouldn't be a good idea to print it. Either your sideboard doesn't match up and it's useless, or your sideboard matches up perfectly and you get multiple counterspells and draws for only 2 mana.


*Spoiler: mystic1110: Girl With the Pearl Earring*
Show




> Girl with the Pearl Earing 2W
> Creature - Human Townsfolk R
> When Girl with the Pearl Earing enters the battlefield create a Treasure Token and Investigate.
> As long as you control a Treasure Token, you have hexproof. 
> As long as you control a Clue Token, prevent all damage that would be dealt to you.
> _"Don't you just want to lay down your arms and paint her mysteries?"_
> 0/1


This feels way too close to a 3 mana Platinum Angel to me. Saddle this up with Protection, Hexproof, or Indestructibility, don't use up the Clue token, and most ways of you losing the game are gone. Even if it does get insta-killed, you still get benefit from the tokens, and this is an amazing blink target.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands: Unbroken Stroke*
Show




> Unbroken Stroke - XU
> _A hand is drawing a long line with a paintbrush connected to a little hose. In the background, a construct seems to be pouring paint into whichever vat the hose draws from._
> Instant - R
> Choose a color. Reveal cards from the top of your library until you reveal X cards or you reveal a card that's not the chosen color, whichever occurs first. Put all cards revealed this way into your hand.


This would be a really good draw spell, if it wasn't hampered by the fact that lands are colorless, which means that often you'll only be drawing 2-4 cards no matter how much you put into X. On the other hand, without that drawback, it'd be quite busted since you could just name a color that's not in your deck and it'd be a better Blue Sun's Zenith. I can't really think of a good way to balance it properly.



*Spoiler: And the winner is...*
Show

*ben-zayb, with Lorehold Curator*!

----------


## ben-zayb

@mythmonster2: Thanks! My templating was clunky, but it was meant to only activate if there's a target instant/sorcery card to exile from a graveyard.



For this next challenge, Jin-Gitaxias tasked you to research and *make a phyrexian version of an existing non-creature* permanent*. Lands, artifacts, enchantments, and even planeswalkers are all fair game!

*it can't have an ability that let's it become a creature

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: Probably the better entry but the Mox feels more interesting to talk about*
Show

Phyrexian Plateau
_This card's cool art is always hidden behind its huge price tag._
Land - Mountain Plains R
_(T: Add R or W)_
Whenever Phyrexian Plateau is tapped for mana, you get a poison counter. _(A player with ten or more poison counters loses the game.)_

*Spoiler: Cycle Shenanigans*
Show

A problem arises for the cards in this cycle that were two words to begin with. "Phyrexian Volcanic Island," feels like a mouthful, for example. So, those members of the new cycle would have their names shortened:

Volcanic Island -> Phyrexian Seamount
Tropical Island -> Phyrexian Key
Underground Sea -> Phyrexian Well



Norn's Mox - (w/p)(w/p)(w/p)
Artifact - MR
T, pay 2 life: Add W

----------


## Necroticplague

Mycosynth-Laced Furnace
Legendary Artifact Mountain Land-M
T:Add C. If this mana is used to cast an artifact or phyrexian spell, it enters the battlefield with an infect counter.

----------


## Quiddle

Perfection of the Fittest 2(g/p)
Enchantment R
Pay 2 life, G, Discard a creature card: Search you library for an artifact card that has the same mana value as the discarded creature. Put it into your hand then shuffle your library.


*Spoiler: oops not a permanent* 
Show

Perfecting Salve (W/P)
Instant C
Gain 3 life or prevent the next three damage that would be dealt to target permanent this turn.
If you control 3 or more artifacts draw a card.
_Healers hands can only do so much. Send them to the artificers._




so it costs W or 2 life

----------


## mystic1110

March of the Germs 3(B/P)
Enchantment
Each Equipment has Living Weapon.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Phyrexian Wellspring
Land R
~ enters the battlefield tapped
T: Add 1
(1/p)(1/p), T: Add 2 mana of any colour to your mana pool.

Genetic phyrexian mana doesn't exist now as far as I'm aware but it shouldn't be an issue. Bit of a mana fixer but also allows you to ramp a little if you pay through the nose.

----------


## ben-zayb

Everyone has 24 hours to make any last-minute (or last-24hour) submissions or changes.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands - Norn's Mox*
Show




> Norn's Mox - (w/p)(w/p)(w/p)
> Artifact - MR
> T, pay 2 life: Add W


I agree that the dual-lands are overall better designed. The concept of a Phyrexian Mox is intriguing. That said, Phyrexian mana is supposed to make both choices reasonable and I don't see a lot of realistic scenarios where I'd pay WWW over 6 life to get a W rock. Not to mention it's also in white, where life costs can be easier to regain anyway.
*Spoiler: Necroticplague - Mycosynth-Laced Furnace*
Show




> Mycosynth-Laced Furnace
> Legendary Artifact Mountain Land-M
> T:Add C. If this mana is used to cast an artifact or phyrexian spell, it enters the battlefield with an infect counter.


I'm not quite sure how to rate this card based on its ability, as that would ultimately depend on what "infect counters" do in the set it's in. Are they supposed to be beneficial, or do they give drawbacks?
*Spoiler: Quiddle - Perfection of the Fittest*
Show




> Perfection of the Fittest 2(g/p)
> Enchantment R
> Pay 2 life, G, Discard a creature card: Search you library for an artifact card that has the same mana value as the discarded creature. Put it into your hand then shuffle your library.


I think green gets enough cards that bend or break its color pie, and I'm not sure we really need to add artifact tutor to that list. Survival of the Fittest's Phyrexian equivalent may be better either as a color-shifted version (perfection as a concept can work off blue or white too) or as tutor for a Phyrexian creature instead of an artifact. 

Perfecting Salve has a cleaner and a more interesting design to me.
*Spoiler: mystic1110 - March of the Germs*
Show




> March of the Germs 3(B/P)
> Enchantment
> Each Equipment has Living Weapon.


Interesting take on Karn's Touch March of the Machines. It lacks rarity, but I guess it's also a rare?

It's a fun addition in Modern decks with Colossus Hammer type of shenanigans. I'd consider adding a "Germs you control get +1/+1" to make it a more viable for Equipments that don't pump P/T, which is commonplace in Standard.
*Spoiler: Tom the Mime - Phyrexian Wellspring*
Show




> Phyrexian Wellspring
> Land R
> ~ enters the battlefield tapped
> T: Add 1
> (1/p)(1/p), T: Add 2 mana of any colour to your mana pool.


It does plenty of things that range from okay to good as their own land card; either a really painful ramp for any single color, a souped-up painland with a bit of extra cost (1 generic + 2 life for 2 colored mana), or a straight-up mana fixer. All of those in a single land, though, may be a little too good.


*Spoiler: Runner-up*
Show

Tom the Mime with *Phyrexian Wellspring*

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

mystic1110 with *March of the Germs*

----------


## mystic1110

Thank you!

*Next challenge - make a card inspired by the Illuminati!*

----------


## Tom the Mime

In hindsight, the wellspring would've been better without the tap for generic to drop the utility in forcing you to at least 2 life to get any net mana from it. 

Secret Funds
Conspiracy U
Hidden agenda (Start the game with this conspiracy face down in the command zone and secretly name a card. You may turn this conspiracy face up any time and reveal the chosen name.)
Whenever you cast a spell with the chosen name, create a treasure token.

Because what other type and subtype would you choose for an Illuminati card.

----------


## Quiddle

Deep Cover UU
Enchantment - Aura R
Enchant creature you don't own.
When Deep Cover enters the battlefield exile a card from your hand facedown then draw a card.
When enchanted creature does combat damage to a player its owner sacrifices it then if the card exiled with Deep Cover is a creature you may put it onto the battlefield under its owner's control.

----------


## Bucky

Double Agency  1UR
Enchantment - Aura  U
Enchant Creature

You control enchanted creature during your turn.

Enchanted creature has Haste.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Architect of Inequity - 1WB
Creature - Vampire R
Each other creature you control enters the battlefield with an additional +1/+1 counter on it.
Each creature you don't control enters the battlefield with an additional -1/-1 counter on it.
3/3

----------


## ben-zayb

Secret Society Journeyman UR
Creature - Goblin Rogue U
T: Tap target creature. It doesn't untap during its controller's next untap unless they have you create a Treasure token.
_"It's not a feeit's your, uh, tribute of acceptance. Listen, if you turn to page 5, it states our Old-Throne Order actually orchestrated the Brother's War and..."_
2/2

----------


## Misothene

Scheming Pyramid 1GW
Artifact Creature- Construct Advisor R
Whenever another creature enters the battlefield under your control, put a brick counter on Scheming Pyramid.
Other creatures you control get +1/+1 for every three brick counters on Scheming Pyramid.
As long as Scheming Pyramid has three or more brick counters on it, it has lifelink and vigilance.
As long as Scheming Pyramid has nine or more brick counters on it, it gets +6/+6 and has trample.
3/3

----------


## mystic1110

Judging later tonight/tomorrow.

----------


## mystic1110

*Spoiler: Misonthene*
Show




> Scheming Pyramid 1GW
> Artifact Creature- Construct Advisor R
> Whenever another creature enters the battlefield under your control, put a brick counter on Scheming Pyramid.
> Other creatures you control get +1/+1 for every three brick counters on Scheming Pyramid.
> As long as Scheming Pyramid has three or more brick counters on it, it has lifelink and vigilance.
> As long as Scheming Pyramid has nine or more brick counters on it, it gets +6/+6 and has trample.
> 3/3


I like it but sort of feel like it should have been weirder - that said it's an interesting mix of vertical and horizontal growth on one creature.


*Spoiler: Ben-Zayb*
Show




> Secret Society Journeyman UR
> Creature - Goblin Rogue U
> T: Tap target creature. It doesn't untap during its controller's next untap unless they have you create a Treasure token.
> _"It's not a feeit's your, uh, tribute of acceptance. Listen, if you turn to page 5, it states our Old-Throne Order actually orchestrated the Brother's War and..."_
> 2/2


I really like this tax concept - it's fairly clever and sort of justifies the red as the treasure creation color.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gundsforhands*
Show




> Architect of Inequity - 1WB
> Creature - Vampire R
> Each other creature you control enters the battlefield with an additional +1/+1 counter on it.
> Each creature you don't control enters the battlefield with an additional -1/-1 counter on it.
> 3/3


This is a card I can see in a masters set, but generally wizards avoids using both +1 and -1 counters in the same set, that said even if they do, this is a powerful card much cheaper than Elesh Norn which is essentially double this effect. 


*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show




> Double Agency  1UR
> Enchantment - Aura  U
> Enchant Creature
> 
> You control enchanted creature during your turn.
> 
> Enchanted creature has Haste.


This is an interesting mix on control magic - each player gets to attack with the creature each turn. It's more like a recurring act of treason or the like. I think it should probably be a rare, but otherwise looks great! 


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Deep Cover UU
> Enchantment - Aura R
> Enchant creature you don't own.
> When Deep Cover enters the battlefield exile a card from your hand facedown then draw a card.
> When enchanted creature does combat damage to a player its owner sacrifices it then if the card exiled with Deep Cover is a creature you may put it onto the battlefield under its owner's control.


I like this a lot - it's essentially a "do not attack unless you want me to get a free fatty" - I think it's appropriately costed as you can probably combine this with Goad and force an attack. Very Nice! 


*Spoiler: Tom the Mine*
Show




> In hindsight, the wellspring would've been better without the tap for generic to drop the utility in forcing you to at least 2 life to get any net mana from it. 
> 
> Secret Funds
> Conspiracy U
> Hidden agenda (Start the game with this conspiracy face down in the command zone and secretly name a card. You may turn this conspiracy face up any time and reveal the chosen name.)
> Whenever you cast a spell with the chosen name, create a treasure token.
> 
> Because what other type and subtype would you choose for an Illuminati card.


Honestly, I have a hard time understanding the balance of Conspiracies as I don't ever play that format, but it seems fine, although I would guess a bit weak? Sorry again - i'm out of my depth here.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Between Quiddle and Ben-Zayb for me, but  . . Quiddle manages to win with Deep Cover

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks mystic!


* make a non-black card that depicts a graveyard or something happening in a graveyard*

----------


## Bucky

Grave Vines  G
_(Illustration, featuring white-flowering vines climbing a sepulcher)_
Creature - Plant Wall  U
Defender _(Grave Vines can't attack)_
At the beginning of your upkeep, put target creature card in a graveyard on the bottom of its owner's library. If you do, put a +1/+1 counter on Grave Vines.
0/2

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Hungry Shadowland
_(In this setting, a Shadowland is an area of the material realm that is temporarily coterminous with the realm of the underworld. It is prowled by the twisted half-souls known as hungry ghosts, and is assuredly very spooky.)_
Land - Swamp R _(Canadian Highlander Masters)_
Whenever Hungry Shadowland is tapped for mana, sacrifice a creature.
-
_Edit: True talk, I totally missed that this round was supposed to be a non-black card, yet it seems that I accidentally met the condition anyway._

----------


## mystic1110

Cemetery Parrots G
Creature - Bird (U)
Flying
T: Choose a color of a card in your graveyard. Add one mana of that color.
0/1

----------


## Misothene

Survivor's Guilt W
Enchantment- Aura C
Enchant creature
_Morbid_- You may cast Survivor's Guilt only if a creature died this turn. 
Enchanted creature can't attack or block.

----------


## ben-zayb

Crocodile Tears 1WU
Enchnatment - Aura Curse R
Enchant player
If a creature dying would cause a triggered ability of a permanent enchanted player controls to trigger, they draw a card instead.

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: bucky*
Show


Grave Vines G
(Illustration, featuring white-flowering vines climbing a sepulcher)
Creature - Plant Wall U
Defender (Grave Vines can't attack)
At the beginning of your upkeep, put target creature card in a graveyard on the bottom of its owner's library. If you do, put a +1/+1 counter on Grave Vines.
0/2

I like it, cheap and slow graveyard hate that builds a defense as it goes. Seems like a solid uncommon in a set with graveyard shenanigans.


*Spoiler: dr gunsforhands*
Show


Hungry Shadowland
(In this setting, a Shadowland is an area of the material realm that is temporarily coterminous with the realm of the underworld. It is prowled by the twisted half-souls known as hungry ghosts, and is assuredly very spooky.)
Land - Swamp R (Canadian Highlander Masters)
Whenever Hungry Shadowland is tapped for mana, sacrifice a creature.

Strictly worse swamp! I think its neat to give a free sac outlet to decks that want it and the fact that this is fetch-able means theres definite consideration for it. Its a little awkward that the trigger isn't part of tapping it and so can be responded to but all in all a fine card.



*Spoiler: mystic1110*
Show


Cemetery Parrots G
Creature - Bird (U)
Flying
T: Choose a color of a card in your graveyard. Add one mana of that color.
0/1

Thanks for the link  :Small Tongue: 
A grave dependent birds of paradise, works nicely and wont power out 3 mana things on turn 2. Nicely done.


*Spoiler: misothene*
Show


Survivor's Guilt W
Enchantment- Aura C
Enchant creature
Morbid- You may cast Survivor's Guilt only if a creature died this turn.
Enchanted creature can't attack or block.

The flavor is pretty sick here and a restricted 1/2 off pacifism is good power level-wise. Only gripe is that if you toss it on the creature that killed your dead creature the flavor fails. Cool card! 


*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show


Crocodile Tears 1WU
Enchnatment - Aura Curse R
Enchant player
If a creature dying would cause a triggered ability of a permanent enchanted player controls to trigger, they draw a card instead.

This is a neat death effect hate. I think its a little weak for 3 being a hate card that doesn't replace itself and doesn't just shut off what its hating on. I guess you could try to build around putting it on yourself but thats a lot of hoops to draw a couple more cards.






*Spoiler: Week's Winner*
Show

*Bucky!*

----------


## Bucky

Next challenge: *Design a Wall*.

Must be a creature, must have the "Wall" subtype.

----------


## ben-zayb

Titanic Kanabo 3
{image of a massive spiked club barricading a castle entrance} 
Artifact Creature - Equipment Wall U
Defender
Equipped creature gets +4/+0 and has menace.
Reconfigure Giant, Ogre, or Demon 3(B/R) (3(B/R): Attach to target Giant, Ogre, or Demon you control; or unattach from a creature. Reconfigure only as a sorcery. While attached this isn't a creature.)
4/4

----------


## mystic1110

Tehpot, the Gates of Anneheg BGW
Legendary Creature - Demon Wall (R)
Defender
Creatures cant attack you unless their controller pays 2 life and places one Soul Counter on Tehpot for each creature they control thats attacking you.
If Tehpot has three or more counters on it, it may attack as though it didnt have defender and assigns combat damage equal to its toughness rather than its power.
_The cruelest prison of Hell has no guards for it is its own Warden_
0/5

----------


## Quiddle

Phantasmal Fear UB
Creature - Illusion Wall U
Defender
When Phantasmal Fear blocks a creature that creature's controller sacrifices it unless they discard two cards.
0/4
"Your thoughts cloud judgment, let go"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sanctified Threshold - 1W
Enchantment Creature - Wall R
Defender
Creatures attacking you don't cause abilities your opponents control to trigger.
Whenever a creature attacks you, it loses all abilities until end of turn.
0/5

*Spoiler: Another One*
Show

Anti-archetype of Walliness - 7
Artifact Enchantment Creature - Wall R
Creatures you don't control have Defender.
Creatures you control can't have nor gain Defender.
4/3

----------


## Misothene

Brick Wall 3WW
Artifact Creature- Wall U
Brick Wall enters the battlefield with 3 brick counters on it.
Creatures can't attack you unless their controller pays X for each creature attacking you, where X is the number of brick counters on Brick Wall.
Sacrifice an artifact, tap an untapped creature you control: Put a brick counter on Brick Wall.
2, Tap an untapped creature you control and exert it: Remove a brick counter from Brick Wall. Only any opponent may activate this ability.
0/5

----------


## Bucky

*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Titanic Kanabo*
Show




> Titanic Kanabo 3
> {image of a massive spiked club barricading a castle entrance} 
> Artifact Creature - Equipment Wall U
> Defender
> Equipped creature gets +4/+4 and has first strike.
> Reconfigure Giant 3(W/R) (3(W/R): Attach to target Giant you control; or unattach from a creature. Reconfigure only as a sorcery. While attached this isn't a creature.)
> 4/4


Actually using the Reconfigure is a tall order - Giants are usually expensive, the cost to equip it is expensive, and it cost 3 mana for the Kanabo, so you're talking 10+ mana total across several turns. Still, the result is a massive threat that can't profitably be gang-blocked.

In limited, it's versatile. It's colorless, it helps you get to the late game while providing a win condition when you get there, and you only need a few giants to make enable it as a threatening mana sink once you've drawn into your lands.

*Spoiler: mystic1110's Tehpot*
Show





> Tehpot, the Gates of Anneheg BGW
> Legendary Creature - Demon Wall (R)
> Defender
> Creatures cant attack you unless their controller pays 2 life and places one Soul Counter on Tehpot for each creature they control thats attacking you.
> If Tehpot has three or more counters on it, it may attack as though it didnt have defender and assigns combat damage equal to its toughness rather than its power.
> _The cruelest prison of Hell has no guards for it is its own Warden_
> 0/5


A legendary wall that taxes attackers to keep the opponent from going wide around it is a good concept.
A wall that gets angry and loses Defender a la Elder Land Wurm if you provoke it too much is also a good concept.
I think putting both of them on the same card results in a card that tries to do too much. The two concepts are in tension because the angry wall stops acting as a wall for the tax wall concept and just becomes a large minion with an attached tax.

*Spoiler: Quiddle's Phantasmal Fear*
Show





> Phantasmal Fear UB
> Creature - Illusion Wall U
> Defender
> When Phantasmal Fear blocks a creature that creature's controller sacrifices it unless they discard two cards.
> 0/4
> "Your thoughts cloud judgment, let go"


I like the discard-or-die choice for the attacker, but it seems unfair that the sacrifice happens before combat damage.

*Spoiler: Dr. Gunsforhands's Sanctified Threshold*
Show





> Sanctified Threshold - 1W
> Enchantment Creature - Wall R
> Defender
> Creatures attacking you don't cause abilities your opponents control to trigger.
> Whenever a creature attacks you, it loses all abilities until end of turn.
> 0/5


Turning off _all_ evasion abilities is just plain unfair, the sort of thing you'd see on a high mana cost mythic, and this turns off quite a bit more than just evasion. It's tough enough to survive weak removal. Sanctified Threshold is intended to be a constructed hate card, but it accidentally hates on too much of the Limited format to print as designed.

*Spoiler:  Misothene's Brick Wall*
Show





> Brick Wall 3WW
> Artifact Creature- Wall U
> Brick Wall enters the battlefield with 3 brick counters on it.
> Creatures can't attack you unless their controller pays X for each creature attacking you, where X is the number of brick counters on Brick Wall.
> Sacrifice an artifact, tap an untapped creature you control: Put a brick counter on Brick Wall.
> 2, Tap an untapped creature you control and exert it: Remove a brick counter from Brick Wall. Only any opponent may activate this ability.
> 0/5


A wall that taxes attackers to keep the opponent from going wide around it is a good concept. This design complicates the concept by letting the wide opponent work off their tax debt, which is cheaper than attacking into the tax. 

Between the temporary tax, the exertion and the 0/5 body you have a whole lot of stall here. 


*Spoiler: winner*
Show

 ben-zayb with Titanic Kanabo

----------


## ben-zayb

Thanks, though I actually did a last minute change to my entry. I'll leave the floor open for next round's challenge.

----------


## Quiddle

make a card depicting something related to a superhero/supervillain 
specific or more trope-y is fine!

----------


## Bucky

Evil Laughter   B
Enchantment - Aura
Enchant Creature
Enchanted creature can't be blocked unless the defending player pays {2} for each creature blocking it.
Whenever enchanted creature deals combat damage to a player, that player discards a card.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Fortress of Solitude - 3
Artifact - R
T: Exile target nonland permanent you control until Fortress of Solitude leaves the battlefield.
1W: Return a permanent card exiled with Fortress of Solitude to the battlefield under your control.
-
_The name stuck despite the many guest rooms they've added over the years._

----------


## Quiddle

Sorry friends time got a little away from me!

*Spoiler: bucky*
Show

Evil Laughter B
Enchantment - Aura
Enchant Creature
Enchanted creature can't be blocked unless the defending player pays {2} for each creature blocking it.
Whenever enchanted creature deals combat damage to a player, that player discards a card.

Discard on hit is a very powerful effect. I think this is sort an anti-Curious Obsession. For 1 I would like to see a downside along with the 2 upsides.



*Spoiler: Dr Gunsforhands*
Show

Fortress of Solitude - 3
Artifact - R
T: Exile target nonland permanent you control until Fortress of Solitude leaves the battlefield.
1W: Return a permanent card exiled with Fortress of Solitude to the battlefield under your control.
-
The name stuck despite the many guest rooms they've added over the years.

Buy a Fortress of Solitude, get a phantom zone projector for free! This is a cool take on helvault and makes act of treasons permanent with ease.



*Spoiler: winner*
Show

Fortress of Solitude

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Alright! This week, we have the need for speed:

*Make a card based around the feeling of going fast!*

----------


## TurboGhast

*Killer Nosedive* 2R
Sorcery R
Choose one - 
Target creature with flying gets +4/+3, gains trample, and loses flying until end of turn. It must be blocked this turn if able.Target creature without flying you control gets +4/+3 gains trample until end of turn. Sacrifice it at the beginning of the next end step.

*Spoiler: 1st Edit*
Show

1st option: "Choose target creature with flying you control and up to one target creature an opponent controls. The first target gets +4/+3, gains trample, and loses flying until end of turn. The second target must block the first target if able." -> "Target creature with flying gets +4/+3, gains trample, and loses flying until end of turn. It must be blocked this turn if able."

This effect isn't very common in red, so this card shouldn't grant an unusually good version it.

2nd option: "you control without flying" -> "without flying you control" 

For wording consistency.

----------


## Quiddle

Acceleration 1R
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant Creature or Vehicle.
When Acceleration enters the battlefield or whenever enchanted creature attacks, put a speed counter on Acceleration.
As long as enchanted permanent is a creature it gets +X/+0 and "This creature can only be blocked by X or more creatures."
"Come on out! Theres nowhere to run." -Flustered Orderkeeper

----------


## ben-zayb

Shockwave WW
Enchantment U
Whenever a creature with haste attacks, choose one
Destroy target artifact its controller controls.~ deals 2 damage to its controller~ deals 2 damage to another target creature its controller controls.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Floor it!* RR
Sorcery- U
As an additional cost to cast this spell, sacrifice either a creature or an artifact.
Put a Vehicle card from your hand onto the battlefield under your control.  Until end of turn it becomes a creature and gains haste.  At the beginning of your next end step, return the Vehicle to your hand.

----------


## Personification

I'm Baaaack!

*Terminal Velocity* R{G/R}G
Sorcery U
Target creature with flying or that you control fights up to one other target creature you don't control. Then, its controller sacrifices it.

_"What goes up must leave a crater visible from space."
-Only legible text within a battered scroll entitled "True Goblin Science Facts"_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Gentleposters, this card!

*Spoiler: Fling Up*
Show




> *Killer Nosedive* 2R
> Sorcery R
> Choose one - 
> Target creature with flying gets +4/+3, gains trample, and loses flying until end of turn. It must be blocked this turn if able.Target creature without flying you control gets +4/+3 gains trample until end of turn. Sacrifice it at the beginning of the next end step.


I'd think a nosedive would either target one creature of your choice or go straight for the face. If the bird isn't singling one out, how are the opponent's creatures finding time to get in its way if it's diving so fast? Why doesn't the non-flying creature get the same privilege when it's flung this way?


*Spoiler: Slowly Building Momentum*
Show




> Acceleration 1R
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant Creature or Vehicle.
> When Acceleration enters the battlefield or whenever enchanted creature attacks, put a speed counter on Acceleration.
> As long as enchanted permanent is a creature it gets +X/+0 and "This creature can only be blocked by X or more creatures."
> "Come on out! Theres no where to run." -Flustered Orderkeeper


You can see how this might not feel fast in play, right? You're adding counters one at a time and it might take two or three turns to get going. Then again, your opponents have to put the brakes on it pretty quickly to have any hope of getting rid of it, so the out-of-control vibe could still come across to them. It's more interesting than it looks at first!


*Spoiler: Speed Limit*
Show




> Shockwave WW
> Enchantment U
> Whenever a creature with haste attacks, choose one
> Destroy target artifact its controller controls.~ deals 2 damage to its controller~ deals 2 damage to another target creature its controller controls.


This is a weird punishment card. The flavor seems mismatched, right? Red would usually make shockwaves like this on purpose, and white would usually prefer it didn't.


*Spoiler: Sneak Attack for Parhelion II*
Show




> *Floor it!* RR
> Sorcery- U
> As an additional cost to cast this spell, sacrifice either a creature or an artifact.
> Put a Vehicle card from your hand onto the battlefield under your control.  Until end of turn it becomes a creature and gains haste.  At the beginning of your next end step, return the Vehicle to your hand.


I actually love this card and want it to be real, but (spoilers?) you're only the runner up, because in practice I'd expect this to drop piles of angels on people and be immediately banned. Come to think of it, how is a sacrificed artifact doing any of this? Is it sitting on the gas pedal like a brick?


*Spoiler: Fling Down*
Show




> *Terminal Velocity* R{G/R}G
> Sorcery U
> Target creature with flying or that you control fights up to one other target creature you don't control. Then, its controller sacrifices it.
> 
> _"What goes up must leave a crater visible from space."
> -Only legible text within a battered scroll entitled "True Goblin Science Facts"_


The last sentence irks me for some reason. I feel like you should have destroyed the creature first, and dealt damage equal to its power after? That might just be an aesthetic preference, though. I can at least see why you would want to make sure it's dead rather than just have them fight. I think I'm imagining a pre-modern version of this card that says, "destroy target creature with flying and target creature without flying," and part of my brain really wishes this card just did that.


So, first across the finish line is -

*Spoiler*
Show

Quiddle with Acceleration!

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks Doc!

This week why don't we *make cards that use a new trinket token type, something inspired by blood/clues/food/treasure!*

----------


## Misothene

Clairvoyant Arsonist 1R
Creature- Human Shaman C
When Clairvoyant Arsonist enters the battlefield, create a red Omen token _(an Omen token is an enchantment with a mana cost of one mana of its color with "1, Sacrifice this: Scry 2")_.
Whenever you scry, Clairvoyant Arsonist gets +2/+0 until end of turn.
1/3

----------


## mystic1110

Condensation Engine 3
Artifact - U
Whenever a creature enters the battlefield under your control, create a Mist token _(a Mist token is a colorless artifact token with Sacrifice this artifact: Target creature becomes the creature type of your choice until end of turn")_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler*
Show

Glunching Grack - 1BG
Creature - Snake Bird R
Deathtouch, Reach
When Glunching Grack enters the battlefield or dies, create a Glunch token. _(I will not be taking questions at this time.)_
3/3


Grateful Host - W
Creature - Human Mutant C
When Grateful Host dies, create a Licid token. _(It's a 1/1 green creature with, "Sacrifice this creature: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature. Use this ability only any time you could cast a sorcery.")_
-
_He was given a second chance at life, and is eager to grant someone else a third._
1/1

----------


## Personification

[Color] Ichor token: an artifact token of the given color, with an ability that says " T, sacrifice this, [phyexian mana of the given color]: Put a -1/-1 counter on target creature."

*Agent of Urabrask* 1RR
Creature - Phyrexian Ally U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Red Ichor token.
{R/P}, Sacrifice an Ichor token: Creatures you control gain haste until end of turn.
2/2
_"Without freedom, we cannot be Compleat. The spirit of Mirrodin is the soul of Phyrexia. Praise the Heretic Praetor!"_
*Spoiler: Rest of cycle*
Show


*Agent of Jin-Gitaxias* 1UU
Creature - Phyrexian Advisor U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Blue Ichor token.
{U/P}, Sacrifice an Ichor token: Scry 2.
2/2
_"Without knowledge, we cannot be Compleat. The dissection of Mirrodin is the discovery of Phyrexia. Praise the Core Augur!"_

*Agent of Elesh Norn* 1WW
Creature - Phyrexian Cleric U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a White Ichor token.
{W/P}, Sacrifice an Ichor token: Create a White 1/1 Phyrexian Golem Creature token.
2/2
_"Without order, we cannot be Compleat. The sacrifice of Mirrodin is the worship of Phyrexia. Praise the Mother of Machines!"_

*Agent of Sheoldred* 1BB
Creature - Phyrexian Horror U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Black Ichor token.
{B/P}, Sacrifice an Ichor token: Target creature gets infect until end of turn.
2/2
_"Without suffering we cannot be Compleat. The pain of Mirrodin is the progress of Phyrexia. Praise the Whispering One!"_

*Agent of Vorinclex* 1GG
Creature - Phyrexian Berserker U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Green Ichor token.
{G/P}, Sacrifice an Ichor token: Target creature gets +1/+1 and trample until end of turn.
2/2
_"Without competition, we cannot be Compleat. The hunt of Mirrodin is the fuel of Phyrexia. Praise the Voice of Hunger!"_

----------


## Necroticplague

Improved Logistics RW
Enchantment
At the beginning of your upkeep, create one fuel token. (A fuel token is a mana value 0 artifact with the fuel subtype and "T, Sacrifice this card: A Vehicle or Equipment with Reconfigure you control becomes a creature until end of turn.")

----------


## ben-zayb

Monk of Unseen Ways 2G
{Image of a bear halfway out of a scroll mauling an elemental assassin.}
Creature - Turtle Monk C
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Scroll token. _(It's an artifact with "T, Sacrifice this artifact: The next creature spell you cast this turn cost 1 less to cast and may be cast as though it had flash.")

"Your spies already told you it was called the hidden bear claw technique. What else were you expecting?"_
2/4

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: Misothene*
Show


Clairvoyant Arsonist 1R
Creature- Human Shaman C
When Clairvoyant Arsonist enters the battlefield, create a red Omen token (an Omen token is an enchantment with a mana cost of one mana of its color with "1, Sacrifice this: Scry 2").
Whenever you scry, Clairvoyant Arsonist gets +2/+0 until end of turn.
1/3

Nice, this a very solid common for showing off omens. I like omens, my only reservation is that it might be annoying if you have to track the colors of a bunch of them.



*Spoiler: Mystic####*
Show


Condensation Engine 3
Artifact - U
Whenever a creature enters the battlefield under your control, create a Mist token (a Mist token is a colorless artifact token with Sacrifice this artifact: Target creature becomes the creature type of your choice until end of turn")

I do love a reference to older cards :) I think of misting as a mostly blue effect but I think in modern mtg colorless does feel a little better. I could see this being valuable alongside a super tribal focused set just be wary that it ties the game if you have march of the machines out!




*Spoiler: Dr Handguns*
Show


aww I wanted to review the grack

Grateful Host - W
Creature - Human Mutant C
When Grateful Host dies, create a Licid token. (It's a 1/1 green creature with, "Sacrifice this creature: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature. Use this ability only any time you could cast a sorcery.")
-
He was given a second chance at life, and is eager to grant someone else a third.
1/1

Return of the face insects! This card is solid, two 1/1s for W and a +1/+1 counter if you need it. I just wonder how many other cards you could have make Licids to sell it has a new token type.



*Spoiler: Person (ification)*
Show


Agent of Urabrask 1RR
Creature - Phyrexian Ally U
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Red Ichor token.
{R/P}, Sacrifice an Ichor token: Creatures you control gain haste until end of turn.
2/2
"Without freedom, we cannot be Compleat. The spirit of Mirrodin is the soul of Phyrexia. Praise the Heretic Praetor!"

Like omens I worry that it will start to get cumbersome to track how many ichor you have of what colors, that being said its a cool idea and I like ichors powering other abilities.




*Spoiler: Necroplague*
Show

Improved Logistics RW
Enchantment
At the beginning of your upkeep, create one fuel token. (A fuel token is a mana value 0 artifact with the fuel subtype and "T, Sacrifice this card: A Vehicle or Equipment with Reconfigure you control becomes a creature until end of turn.")

This is cool and would be right at home on kaladesh or another artifact centered plane! That being said I would have liked it if this enchantment had another thing it could do like sace two fuel: draw a card or something when you don't have vehicles.




*Spoiler: b-zayb*
Show


Monk of Unseen Ways 2G
{Image of a bear halfway out of a scroll mauling an elemental assassin.}
Creature - Turtle Monk C
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a Scroll token. (It's an artifact with "T, Sacrifice this artifact: The next creature spell you cast this turn cost 1 less to cast and may be cast as though it had flash.")

"Your spies already told you it was called the hidden bear claw technique. What else were you expecting?"
2/4

Hmm I think this might be a little strong for a common. Scrolls are in someways like better treasures for casting creatures? Its a cool idea but I'm not sure about it having both effects. Btw the hidden bear thing is great  :Small Tongue: 




*Spoiler: winner*
Show

Personification with Ichor tokens! Thanks for playing everyone

----------


## Personification

Almost forgot to do this, sorry.

To appeal to my inner Vorthos, and in honor of our imminent return to Dominaria and the story of the 90s, *make me the deepest cut you can*. It can be a Vorthos deep cut like Asmoranomardicadaistinaculdacar or a Mel one like Jade Avenger, but either way I want MH2 level stuff (not necessarily power-wise). You can put an explanation below if you are worried I won't get it.

----------


## mystic1110

The Table of the Compass Rose 3
Legendary Artifact R
At the beginning of your upkeep you may pay 2 and tap a knight you control. If that tapped knight was white you may destroy target red or black creature. If that tapped knight was black you may destroy target white or green creature.

----------


## Quiddle

Infested Adept 1GG
Creature - Elf Druid Mutant U
When Infested Adept enters the battlefield create a 1/1 green insect token.
Whenever an insect you control dies put a +1/+1 counter on an elf you control.
2/3
_The Wirewood provides a home for those in need, who are we to not follow suit._

----------


## Misothene

Cannelbrae Bog
Legendary Land- Swamp R
_(T: Add B)_
Cannelbrae Bog enters the battlefield tapped.
T: Target land becomes a Swamp until end of turn.
4BB, T, Sacrifice Cannelbrae Bog: Exile target creature. Create a 3/3 black Wraith creature token with swampwalk.
_Sometimes dead is better, they say,
About those gone lost in Cannelbrae._

----------


## ben-zayb

Infected Lotus 0
Artifact M
T, Sacrifice ~: Add three mana of any one color. Spend this mana only to cast a spell with mana value less than the amount of poison counters you have.
_The sudden reappearance of lotuses was thought of by sages to be good omen._

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Thallium Fang Chimera - 4
Artifact Creature - Chimera Equipment C
Deathtouch
Equipped creature gets +2/+2 and has deathtouch.
Reconfigure 2B
Reconfigure onto Chimera 0
2/2

----------


## Personification

*Spoiler: mystic1110*
Show




> The Table of the Compass Rose 3
> Legendary Artifact R
> At the beginning of your upkeep you may pay 2 and tap a knight you control. If that tapped knight was white you may destroy target red or black creature. If that tapped knight was black you may destroy target white or green creature.


I like the throwback to the old Paladin Mega-Mega-Cycle, and I like the direction you are going, but I think the card is just too swingy. on its own it does nothing, but if you have a black and white knight on the battlefield, you can kill up to two creatures every turn for two generic mana. Part of the design, and I would argue flavor, of the original cycle was a very heavy mana investment. They all cost 2MM and the abilities all cost MM, which helped balance them and discouraged you from playing both sets at the same time.



*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Infested Adept 1GG
> Creature - Elf Druid Mutant U
> When Infested Adept enters the battlefield create a 1/1 green insect token.
> Whenever an insect you control dies put a +1/+1 counter on an elf you control.
> 2/3
> _The Wirewood provides a home for those in need, who are we to not follow suit._


As far as I can tell, this is a reference to the general relationship between elves and insects in the Wirewood, and possible Magic's tendency to use insects along +1/+1 counters and the word "infest", and not a specific card. Because Wirewood Symbiote is a pretty common include in elves decks, I don't think this is the deepest of cuts, but it isn't super common knowledge either. As for the mechanic of the card, I like it, though it does sort of imply two opposing directions of deckbuilding. 


*Spoiler: Misothene*
Show




> Cannelbrae Bog
> Legendary Land- Swamp R
> _(T: Add B)_
> Cannelbrae Bog enters the battlefield tapped.
> T: Target land becomes a Swamp until end of turn.
> 4BB, T, Sacrifice Cannelbrae Bog: Exile target creature. Create a 3/3 black Wraith creature token with swampwalk.
> _Sometimes dead is better, they say,
> About those gone lost in Cannelbrae._


I've got to admit, this probably is the deepest cut here. I had to look this one up, and now I want to know why you, apparently, have the flavor text of Bog Wraith memorized. As for the mechanics, I really like how they match the flavor of the reference, and I like how the second ability makes the wraith better. The third ability might be a bit too strong at instant speed, though. Many modern lands that sac to make creatures are sorcery speed, and basically all land-based creature removal is, so having both at the same time at instant is probably too much, even with the downsides of it being legendary and high cost.


*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show




> Infected Lotus 0
> Artifact M
> T, Sacrifice ~: Add three mana of any one color. Spend this mana only to cast a spell with mana value less than the amount of poison counters you have.
> _The sudden reappearance of lotuses was thought of by sages to be good omen._


Neither Black Lotus nor Phyrexia are particularly deep cuts, but both are references that everybody loves. As for the mechanics, I feel like the card falls into the eternal problem with lotus rewrites: as it is, I'm pretty sure it does nothing, and if it doesn't do nothing, I'm pretty sure that it will be broken in half and overpowered. That said, I like the concept.


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands*
Show




> Thallium Fang Chimera - 4
> Artifact Creature - Chimera Equipment C
> Deathtouch
> Equipped creature gets +2/+2 and has deathtouch.
> Reconfigure 2B
> Reconfigure onto Chimera 0
> 2/2


This is another one I had to luck up and is probably a deeper cut than the Bog Wraith, which has been reprinted several times. I like that you sort of finished the cycle, adding one that has a black ability to the four with abilities in the other colors. I also really like how you reinterpreted the cycle through a modern lens. Honestly, my only real thought is that maybe it should be uncommon, because I am picturing a set where this cycle is printed at common and everyone can easily assemble 10/10 vigilant flampling first strikers that can be rebuilt if killed and have no color requirement. On the other hand, each costs four mana and is a 2/2 on its own, so maybe it's fine.




*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Dr.Gunsforhands with Thallium Fang Chimera

----------


## Quiddle

Dang, I knew I should have made a card for the weird faceless onslaught clerics!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I'm hungry. *Make an artifact card with the Food subtype!*

----------


## ben-zayb

*Secret Ingredient* 3X
Artifact - Food R
When ~ enters the battlefield, sacrifice it and any number of Food tokens. You gain X life for each Food sacrificed this way. Exile ~.
_"Today's secret ingredient is... BALOTH FLANK!"_

----------


## Misothene

Humongous Ham Hock 1G
Artifact- Equipment Food C
Equipped creature gets +2/+0.
Equip 2
2, T, Sacrifice Humongous Ham Hock: You gain 3 life. Create an Equipment token named Hambone with "Equipped creature gets +1/+0" and "Equip 1."

----------


## Quiddle

Pharaoh Rocher 3
Artifact Creature - Food Zombie U
Embalm 2WB
2, Sacrifice Pharaoh Rocher: You gain 3 life. 
3/1

----------


## mystic1110

Wheel of Cheese 4
Artifact - Vehicle Food R
When wheel of cheese deal damage to an opponent and you control no non-land permanents other than Wheel of Cheese and the creatures crewing it, as long as those creatures have a total power of 4 or less, and have no cards in hand, you win the game.
Crew 4 (_Tap any number of creatures you control with total power 4 or more: This Vehicle becomes an artifact creature until end of turn_.)
1/1

----------


## Misothene

> Wheel of Cheese 4
> Artifact - Vehicle Food R
> When wheel of cheese deal damage to an opponent and you control no non-land permanents other than Wheel of Cheese and the creatures crewing it and have no cards in hand, you win the game.
> Crew 4 (_Tap any number of creatures you control with total power 4 or more: This Vehicle becomes an artifact creature until end of turn_.)
> 1/1


Do with this information what you will, but since you can crew a vehicle multiple times and "overcrew" with every activation, it would be pretty easy to skirt the requirement that you have "nothing else" by just re-crewing with all your other creatures when it's about to get through, at least by my understanding.

----------


## Bucky

Greenhouse
Artifact Land - Food Forest Plains  U
Greenhouse enters the battlefield tapped.
_(T: Add G or W)_
2, T, Sacrifice Greenhouse: You gain 3 life.

----------


## Personification

*Edible Evidence* 1WU
[A partially eaten cookie, with a blue, translucent illusion of the original uneaten cookie superimposed on top.]
Artifact - Clue Food U
When ~ enters the battlefield, draw a card and gain 3 life.
2, Sacrifice ~: Draw a card.
2, T, Sacrifice ~: Gain 3 life.

_"Wait, did the detective say he had a hunch or a lunch?"_

----------


## mystic1110

> Do with this information what you will, but since you can crew a vehicle multiple times and "overcrew" with every activation, it would be pretty easy to skirt the requirement that you have "nothing else" by just re-crewing with all your other creatures when it's about to get through, at least by my understanding.


Thanks - tried to fix it in the combat trigger by having it check that the creature's crewing it have a power 4 or less. Not sure that works either . . .

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Artifact Land


Has flashbacks

Cherry Bomb R
Artifact - Food U
2, Sacrifice ~: Deal 3 damage to target creature
2, T, Sacrifice ~: Gain 3 life.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Heroes' Feast* G(G/W)W
Enchantment Artifact- Food Aura R
Enchant Creature
Whenever another food is sacrificed, enchanted creature gets +2/+2 until end of turn.
When ~ leaves the battlefield, creatures and plaveswalkers you control get hexproof and indestructible until the end of your next turn.
2, T, Sacrifice ~: You gain 3 life.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: JUDGEMENT*
Show




> *Secret Ingredient* 3X
> Artifact - Food R
> When ~ enters the battlefield, sacrifice it and any number of Food tokens. You gain X life for each Food sacrificed this way. Exile ~.
> _"Today's secret ingredient is... BALOTH FLANK!"_


Oh no. _Math._

You'll need to pay six mana and sacrifice two other foods for this to _match_ the efficiency of just sacrificing stuff normally. If you have more than that, then you're probably better off finding something like Affinity that cares about how many artifacts you're gathering on the battlefield, or like Vampire Scrivener that triggers each time one of them is used individually.




> Humongous Ham Hock 1G
> Artifact- Equipment Food C
> Equipped creature gets +2/+0.
> Equip 2
> 2, T, Sacrifice Humongous Ham Hock: You gain 3 life. Create an Equipment token named Hambone with "Equipped creature gets +1/+0" and "Equip 1."


I love it. I might argue that the bone should be a more dangerous weapon without the meat around it, but that's probably because I just saw a mystery show with an artificial bone that had a little sword inside of it.




> Pharaoh Rocher 3
> Artifact Creature - Food Zombie U
> Embalm 2WB
> 2, Sacrifice Pharaoh Rocher: You gain 3 life. 
> 3/1


One assumes that Bolas himself is eating these. He is still a big slavering lizard at the end of the day. This feels like it should have been a common - nothing to write home about even in limited, but handily assists with the food and Embalm mechanics in a theoretical universe where both exist at once.




> Wheel of Cheese 4
> Artifact - Vehicle Food R
> When wheel of cheese deal damage to an opponent and you control no non-land permanents other than Wheel of Cheese and the creatures crewing it, as long as those creatures have a total power of 4 or less, and have no cards in hand, you win the game.
> Crew 4 (_Tap any number of creatures you control with total power 4 or more: This Vehicle becomes an artifact creature until end of turn_.)
> 1/1


There's a nonzero chance that this card will be printed verbatim in the next Un set and I'm not sure how I feel about that. The only thing that seems to be missing is the traditional sacrifice ability, which in this case would work as consolation if your combo doesn't quite come together in time.




> Greenhouse
> Artifact Land - Food Forest Plains  U
> Greenhouse enters the battlefield tapped.
> _(T: Add G or W)_
> 2, T, Sacrifice Greenhouse: You gain 3 life.


On this plane, we eat the _entire_ greenhouse. It's hard to imagine a whole cycle of these, and if it's not a cycle it should probably stick to mono-green.




> *Edible Evidence* 1WU
> [A partially eaten cookie, with a blue, translucent illusion of the original uneaten cookie superimposed on top.]
> Artifact - Clue Food U
> When ~ enters the battlefield, draw a card and gain 3 life.
> 2, Sacrifice ~: Draw a card.
> 2, T, Sacrifice ~: Gain 3 life.
> 
> _"Wait, did the detective say he had a hunch or a lunch?"_


I was going to say it's too expensive, but this is probably what Uro would be if physical cards could be nerfed.




> Cherry Bomb R
> Artifact - Food U
> 2, Sacrifice ~: Deal 3 damage to target creature
> 2, T, Sacrifice ~: Gain 3 life.


Simple, effective, and funny. The only thing preventing it from being printed is the life gain in red; shift the color pip to the damage ability's activation cost and you'd be golden.




> *Heroes' Feast* G(G/W)W
> Enchantment Artifact- Food Aura R
> Enchant Creature
> Whenever another food is sacrificed, enchanted creature gets +2/+2 until end of turn.
> When ~ leaves the battlefield, creatures and plaveswalkers you control get hexproof and indestructible until the end of your next turn.
> 2, T, Sacrifice ~: You gain 3 life.


Did this need to be an aura? The whole effect comes together well but that part keeps bothering me for some reason.


TL;DR every single entry this week had very strong flavor, which I probably should have expected! Looking back, though, I do think I have a personal flavorite I mean favorite:

*Spoiler: It's this one!*
Show

*Misothene's Humongous Ham Hock!*

----------


## Misothene

Thanks, doc! I guess a ham hock a day keeps the doctor... happy?

Alright, this week it's time to go fast! *Make a card that has or references Dash and/or Blitz!*

By "reference," I mean it should have rules text that involves the game terms "Dash" or "Blitz," for example "whenever you pay a Dash cost" or "creatures with Blitz get..."

----------


## Personification

*Aliqa, Who Brings the Crave* 2B
[Kolaghan Watermark]
Legendary Creature - Human Coward M
Defender, haste
Each creature card in your hand with Dash has Blitz and loses Dash. The Blitz cost is equal to its Dash cost.
T: The next creature you cast this turn with Blitz has a Blitz cost of RR.
3/2
_Under Kolaghan, Alesha's people would eventually come to forsake the honor she cultivated, forswear the title she held, and forfeit their lives at the urgings of one upon whom the Dragonlord deigned to bestow a mockery of a name once chosen._

----------


## Bucky

Lightning Armorer  2R
Creature - Viashino Soldier  U
Whenever a creature enters the battlefield, if you cast it for its Blitz cost, you may have it deal 2 damage to another target creature.
Blitz 2RR _(If you cast this spell for its blitz cost, it gains haste and "When this creature dies, draw a card." Sacrifice it at the beginning of the next end step.)_
2/2

----------


## ben-zayb

*Prismtail Constrictor* 1GG
Creature - Snake Shaman U
Flash, Blitz G
T: Add one mana of any color.
1/4

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Lukka, Devil Tamer - 2RR
Legendary Planeswalker - Lukka MR
Whenever a creature you control leaves the battlefield, put a loyalty counter on Lukka, Devil Tamer.
+1: Exile the top card of your library. You may play that card this turn. If it's a creature card, it gains Dash R until end of turn.
-XXX: Untap X target creatures and gain control of them until end of turn. They gain haste and myriad until end of turn.
Loyalty: 3

----------


## mystic1110

Arm of the Law 2W
Enchantment  R
Dash 3R - _(You may cast this spell for its dash cost. If you do, it gains haste, and its returned from the battlefield to its owners hand at the beginning of the next end step.)_
When Arm of the Law enters the battlefield, name a card. 
Creatures with the chosen name cant attack or block.
If Arm of the Law has haste it is a creature in addition to its other types and has base power and base toughness of 3/3.
_"Sometimes the Law needs to take the law into its own hands."_

----------


## Quiddle

Salt Elemental 2RR
Creature - Elemental R
Trample
Whenever a land enters the battlefield put a +1/+1 counter on Salt Elemental.
When Salt Elemental deals combat damage to a player you may sacrifice it, if you do destroy target land an opponent controls.
Dash 1RR
3/3

----------


## Tom the Mime

Dashing Rogue 2UR
Creature - Human R
Dash 2RR
When ~ enters the battlefield, gain control of target creature as long as ~ remains on the battlefield. It gains haste until end of turn. 
2/2

Deliberately removed the untap part off the act of treason effect if the dash cost is paid to make more counterplay possible so the cost doesn't need to go up due to repeatability.

----------


## Laughing Dog

*Ballroom General*  RB
Creature- Vampire Noble- R
Menace
Blitz XRBB
When ~ enters the battlefield, if the blitz cost was paid you may return up to X number of creatures from your graveyard to the battlefield.  They gain haste until end of turn.  Sacrifice them at the begining of the next end step.
_From the back, he yelled "Everyone attack!"_
2/2

----------


## Necroticplague

Hit the Ground Running R1
Enchantment C
Whenever a creature enters the battlefield under your control, if it was cast for its dash cost, that creature deals damage equal to its power to any target.

----------


## Misothene

*Spoiler: Personification- Aliqa, Who Brings the Crave*
Show




> *Aliqa, Who Brings the Crave* 2B
> [Kolaghan Watermark]
> Legendary Creature - Human Coward M
> Defender, haste
> Each creature card in your hand with Dash has Blitz and loses Dash. The Blitz cost is equal to its Dash cost.
> T: The next creature you cast this turn with Blitz has a Blitz cost of RR.
> 3/2
> _Under Kolaghan, Alesha's people would eventually come to forsake the honor she cultivated, forswear the title she held, and forfeit their lives at the urgings of one upon whom the Dragonlord deigned to bestow a mockery of a name once chosen._


You took up the challenge of referring to both, and the package is quite interesting. Replacing Dash with Blitz is cool, if quite narrow- this could only really be printed in something like a Masters or Modern Horizons set, so it would have to come with a lot of new Dash cards to make the effect feel like it does much.



*Spoiler: Bucky- Lightning Armorer*
Show




> Lightning Armorer  2R
> Creature - Viashino Soldier  U
> Whenever a creature enters the battlefield, if you cast it for its Blitz cost, you may have it deal 2 damage to another target creature.
> Blitz 2RR _(If you cast this spell for its blitz cost, it gains haste and "When this creature dies, draw a card." Sacrifice it at the beginning of the next end step.)_
> 2/2


I like this a lot. It offers the one-time shock with its own Blitz cost, or can come down on turn 3 to be an enchantment-like effect for future Blitzes. The fact that Blitzers aren't repeatable keeps this from being oppressive while still being a powerful enabler (in a limited archetype, at least).



*Spoiler: ben-zayb- Prismtail Constrictor*
Show




> *Prismtail Constrictor* 1GG
> Creature - Snake Shaman U
> Flash, Blitz G
> T: Add one mana of any color.
> 1/4


I feel like this might have benefited from having 0 power, as the use case of killing one-toughness attackers and drawing a card for G (or less, effectively) is probably more efficient than necessary.



*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands- Lukka, Devil Tamer*
Show




> Lukka, Devil Tamer - 2RR
> Legendary Planeswalker - Lukka MR
> Whenever a creature you control leaves the battlefield, put a loyalty counter on Lukka, Devil Tamer.
> +1: Exile the top card of your library. You may play that card this turn. If it's a creature card, it gains Dash R until end of turn.
> -XXX: Untap X target creatures and gain control of them until end of turn. They gain haste and myriad until end of turn.
> Loyalty: 3


The + ability is really cool, and the synergy of Dashing with the loyalty-gaining ability is a nice touch. I do feel like, though, it might be too easy to just sacrifice a bunch of tokens and Myriad-Insurrection everyone with everything which would make that the primary use-case of the card. 



*Spoiler: mystic1110- Arm of the Law*
Show




> Arm of the Law 2W
> Enchantment  R
> Dash 3R - _(You may cast this spell for its dash cost. If you do, it gains haste, and its returned from the battlefield to its owners hand at the beginning of the next end step.)_
> When Arm of the Law enters the battlefield, name a card. 
> Creatures with the chosen name cant attack or block.
> If Arm of the Law has haste it is a creature in addition to its other types and has base power and base toughness of 3/3.
> _"Sometimes the Law needs to take the law into its own hands."_


Very interesting idea at the heart of this card, and the white and red parts obviously play quite differently. But, at the end of the day, it's usually Pacifism with slight upside or Goblin Heelcutter that you can only dash. Cool to combine them on one card, but neither is all that exciting on its own.



*Spoiler: Quiddle- Salt Elemental*
Show




> Salt Elemental 2RR
> Creature - Elemental R
> Trample
> Whenever a land enters the battlefield put a +1/+1 counter on Salt Elemental.
> When Salt Elemental deals combat damage to a player you may sacrifice it, if you do destroy target land an opponent controls.
> Dash 1RR
> 3/3


Ok, putting Dash on the salt thing was funny to me, kudos on the subtlety. I do think, though, making this usable on turn 3 would make opponents a little too salty, since it sets their mana back while still pushing damage through- I've played in ancient standard environments with 3-MV land destruction, and it's brutal.



*Spoiler: Tom the Mime- Dashing Rogue*
Show




> Dashing Rogue 2UR
> Creature - Human R
> Dash 2RR
> When ~ enters the battlefield, gain control of target creature as long as ~ remains on the battlefield. It gains haste until end of turn. 
> 2/2


I like not-untapping, but given that you don't ever have to attack with this thing itself, the repeatability could still get pretty oppressive, forcing your opponent to try and win a rigged race and not being vulnerable to sorcery-speed removal. This design might have been better with Blitz to avoid the repetitive play pattern and just give the choice of perma-steal or threaten.



*Spoiler: Laughing Dog- Ballroom General*
Show




> *Ballroom General*  RB
> Creature- Vampire Noble- R
> Menace
> Blitz XRBB
> When ~ enters the battlefield, if the blitz cost was paid you may return up to X number of creatures from your graveyard to the battlefield.  They gain haste until end of turn.  Sacrifice them at the begining of the next end step.
> _From the back, he yelled "Everyone attack!"_
> 2/2


Really strong effect on that Blitz cost, especially since it comes tacked-on to a menace bear, and Blitz guarantees you'll get a card back. You also, notably, don't exile the resurrected stuff, making this repeatable. I think the Blitz could stand to cost 1 or 2 more to avoid making reanimated ETB/death triggers too strong, or maybe include a mana-value restriction on the targets.



*Spoiler: Necroticplague- Hit the Ground Running*
Show




> Hit the Ground Running R1
> Enchantment C
> Whenever a creature enters the battlefield under your control, if it was cast for its dash cost, that creature deals damage equal to its power to any target.


I like that it's a powerful enabler for a dash-heavy strategy, but it might be too good, since you can choose not to attack with your dashers (or play them second main phase, if they have to attack) and thereby gain the ability to repeatedly kill anything your opponent plays (or, like, your opponent, unblockably). This one might have been better as a Blitz enabler rather than Dash, since you can't just keep those in your hand to replay every turn due to the self-sacrifice clause in Blitz.



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


I'll go with *Bucky's Lightning Armorer*. Cool ideas all around, thanks to everyone for submitting!

----------


## Bucky

Pretending that the next revealed set takes place in a plane-spanning Great War patterned loosely after World War I (but more magical), *design a card to be revealed in the first preview article*.

----------


## Quiddle

Not Coming Home 1BB
Sorcery U
Destroy target creature, its controller mills 3.

----------


## ben-zayb

Klotilde of the Rainbow Skies 3W
Legendary Creature - Dwarf Pilot R
Whenever a Vehicle becomes crewed for the first time each turn, it gets +1/+1 until end of turn for each color among Vehicles you control.
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay 1. If you do, create a 1/1 Vehicle artifact token with flying and crew 1, and is the color of mana paid this way.
1/3

----------


## mystic1110

The Hellfighters 2WR
Creature - Human Soldier M
Menace
If The Hellfighters is attacking prevent all damage that would be dealt to it.
Whenever The Hellfighters attacks for the first time each turn, if The Hellfighters is equipped, untap it. After this phase, there is an additional combat phase.
_And They Thought We Couldn't Fight_
4/4

----------


## Tom the Mime

Defensive Trenches 2W
Artifact U
Creatures you control gain first strike while defending.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Elesh Norn, Splicemaster General - 3WW
Legendary Creature - Phyrexian Praetor MR
Modified creatures you control have Double Strike.
Graft 3
0/3

----------


## Laughing Dog

I've a few too many Ideas.

*The Unkillable Soldier*  RW
Legendary Creature- Human Soldier M
~ cannot die.
If you would control more than one ~, shuffle all but one ~into your library.
_"Frankly, I had enjoyed the war."_
2/1

*Spoiler: Other Ideas*
Show

*Hounds of Hell* 1RW
Creature- Dog Soldiers R
When ~ blocks or becomes blocked, ~ get +1/+1 until end of turn.
When ~ is blocked, untap ~ and there is another combat after this one.
At the beginning of combat, if ~'s power is 6 or greater enemies can't block until end of turn.
_Kill.  Fight.  Die._
*Water Storage Project*  1
Enchantment- U
Opponents can't look at your hand or search your library.
1,T:Exile a card from your hand face down.
4,T:Turn all cards exile with ~ face up.  If there a 4 or more card types amongst those cards, exile ~ and then return it to the battlefield transformed.  You may play the exiled cards this turn without paying their mana costs.
///
*Armored War Wagon*
Artifact- Vehicle U
Vigilance, Indestructible
Crew 3
You may mill 1 instead of paying the crew cost.
7/7

----------


## Bucky

I don't have the time to do full comments this week, but *Tom the Mime* wins with the simple *Defensive Trenches*.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Thanks. *Challenge: Blast from the past - make a card with Hideaway*

----------


## Quiddle

Threatening Parcel 1RR
Artifact R
Hideaway 6
Threatening Parcel enters the battlefield with 2 delivery counters on it.
At the beginning of your upkeep remove a delivery counter from Threatening Parcel then if the last one is removed this way you may play the exiled card without paying its mana cost.
At the beginning of your opponents upkeep they may choose to have you sacrifice Threatening Parcel, if they do you may reveal a land exiled with it to have Threatening Parcel deal 5 to each opponent.

----------


## mystic1110

Logarimythic Function 2
Artifact - U
Logarimythic Function enters the battlefield tapped.
A deck can have any number of cards named Logarimythic Function.
Hideaway 2 _(When this artifact enters the battlefield, look at the top two cards of your library, exile one face down, then put the other on the bottom.)_
Whenever you cast a spell with the same name as this card, if this card is untapped, you may sacrifice it and if you do you may play the exiled card without paying its mana cost.
_There must be a way to make the formula work out!_ - Math wizard's last words.

----------


## Personification

*Renegade Waystation*
Land R
~ enters the battlefield tapped.
Hideaway 4.
T: Add C
_Revolt_ - 1, T: You may play the exiled card without paying its mana cost. Activate only as a sorcery and only if a permanent you controlled left the battlefield this turn.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Moonglove Smuggler - 1B
Creature - Elf Assassin U
Deathtouch, Hideaway 5
1B, put the exiled card into its owner's graveyard: Destroy target creature or planeswalker with the same mana value as the exiled card.
1/2

----------


## Tom the Mime

Been a bit over week so lets go with the four entries.

*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show

I think something might have been lost in edits but it just doesn't seem very good. Your opponent is always going to pass an the first upkeep and will probably trigger it on the second unless they're desperate or confident enough knowing your deck that there isn't likely to be anything 6 cards deep that could really hurt. So if they trigger it and you predicted right and chose a land, it's a lava axe for 1 less with a delayed until the turn after your next one. That's not worth it and that's the best case scenario if they just always trigger it at the latest opportunity, which they have the choice on.

*Spoiler: Mystic*
Show

Interesting. Looks like it's designed as a combo piece while recognizing how out of hand it could get with graveyard recursion like faiths reward so restrictions like the tapping and cast trigger was included. Without those it would probably be broken so but with them it feels like a janky combo piece that can't combo off. Not really sure about it.

*Spoiler: personification*
Show

Way too strong given how easy it it to flicker or sac something on your side of the field. If you open with this, you can trigger it reliably turn 2 in modern or 3 in standard with fetchlands so it barely even restricts what could run it. Going four deep, you're almost guaranteed to get something worth the cost while having too much of a chance to just break the game.

*Spoiler: Dr Gunsforhands*
Show

Nice enough card. 1/2 deathtouch for 2 with a nice bonus that will trigger a bit inconsistently. Feels like it might be a bit much in a more regimented format like constructed where you're more likely to know what's coming but those formats tend to have more removal so you might get away with not being 2 for 1ed more


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Dr Gunsforhands

----------


## Quiddle

Hmm you're right think I need to tweak the numbers, either lower cmc, highier dmg, or hit more than just face. Thanks for judging!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Have you heard that I like auras?

Make an Aura that can enchant another Aura!

----------


## Quiddle

Faith Materialized 1W
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant aura with enchant creature or equipment
Enchanted permanent is an Artifact Equipment with "This permanent is enchanting any creature it is equipped to."
If enchanted aura doesn't have an equip ability it gains Equip X where X is equal to its mana value.

When Faith Materialized enters the battlefield draw a card.

----------


## Misothene

X's Zibit 1W
Enchantment- Aura R (Un)
Enchant enchantment
When X's Zibit enters the battlefield, if the enchantment enchanted enchantment is enchanting enchants another enchantment, search your library for any number of enchantment cards and put them onto the battlefield. They become Auras in addition to their other types, gain "Enchant enchantment," and are all enchanting each other _(so they're enchanted while they enchant)_.
_"We've heard rumors you like enchantments. So, we'll put-"
"Please don't."_

----------


## Bucky

Aura Animus  1W
Enchantment - Aura   R
Enchant Aura with Enchant Creature
If the enchanted Aura's enchanted Creature would leave the battlefield, exile that creature instead and create a 1/1 white Elemental creature token with enchanted Aura attached to it.
_The boon was imbued with such purpose that it consumed its original recipient, acting on its own to complete the task._

----------


## mystic1110

Weighted Ambience W
Enchantment - Aura C
Enchant Aura
When Weighted Ambience enters the battlefield, draw a card.
Enchanted Aura has "this card becomes a spirit creature with power and toughness equal to its converted mana cost if its not attached to a creature".

----------


## Tom the Mime

Astral Parasite 1B
Enchantment -Aura U
Enchant enchantment an opponent controls
At the beginning of your upkeep, enchanted enchantments controller loses 2 life and you gain 2 life unless they sacrifice enchanted enchantment.

*Spoiler: Cycle continuation*
Show


Astral Immolation 1R
Enchantment -Aura U
Enchant enchantment an opponent controls
At the beginning of your upkeep, you may deal 2 damage to target creature enchanted enchantments controller controls unless they sacrifice enchanted enchantment.

Astral Drain 1U
Enchantment -Aura U
Enchant enchantment an opponent controls
At the beginning of each upkeep, enchanted enchantment controller pays 1 unless they sacrifice enchanted enchantment.

Astral Conduit 1G
Enchantment -Aura U
Enchant enchantment an opponent controls
At the beginning of your precombat main phase, gain GG unless enchanted enchantments controller sacrifices enchanted enchantment.

Astral Reinforcement 1W
Enchantment -Aura U
Enchant enchantment an opponent controls
At the beginning of your upkeep, put a +1/+1 token on target creature you control unless enchanted enchantments controller sacrifices enchanted enchantment.


Cycle continuations aren't the most balanced right now but they all still have the out of sacrificing the enchantment. The W and G options are strictly worse than cards like disenchant or naturalise but they're really there to fill out the cycle while giving a soft way for the others to try and deal with enchantments.

----------


## Personification

*Versatile Ward* 1W
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant creature, artifact, or enchantment you control.
If the enchanted permanent or any permanent it is attached to would be destroyed, instead remove all damage from it and destroy ~. _(An aura or equipment is attached to a permanent it is enchanting or equipping.)_
_"One size fits all!" -Gorzug, Arcane Quartermaster_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: Ward*
Show




> *Versatile Ward* 1W
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant creature, artifact, or enchantment you control.
> If the enchanted permanent or any permanent it is attached to would be destroyed, instead remove all damage from it and destroy ~. _(An aura or equipment is attached to a permanent it is enchanting or equipping.)_
> _"One size fits all!" -Gorzug, Arcane Quartermaster_


See, this is the kind of thing I was expecting to see - something that _can_ enchant an aura, but will usually enchant something else because it's easier. This one feels a lot like the runes from Kaldheim, as its most interesting use case is as an insurance policy on valuable equipment.


*Spoiler: Parasite*
Show




> Astral Parasite 1B
> Enchantment -Aura U
> Enchant enchantment an opponent controls
> At the beginning of your upkeep, enchanted enchantments controller loses 2 life and you gain 2 life unless they sacrifice enchanted enchantment.


This card feels like it was printed in the 1990's. I'd say the whole cycle feels like that, but I think the use of +1/+1 counters on the green one is more of a mid-2000's thing.  :Small Tongue:  In any case, it's probably too narrow, even in the aura-heavy environment this contest implies.


*Spoiler: Ambience*
Show




> Weighted Ambience W
> Enchantment - Aura C
> Enchant Aura
> When Weighted Ambience enters the battlefield, draw a card.
> Enchanted Aura has "this card becomes a spirit creature with power and toughness equal to its converted mana cost if its not attached to a creature".


This one's clearly narrow, but juuust interesting enough that it could get away with it in its own deck. Drawing a card feels like a simple addition to make it feel cheaper, like cycling, but the setup it requires makes it not feel like cycling at all in practice. It also seems better in constructed than in limited, since it mainly gives you something to work with after a board wipe.


*Spoiler: Animus*
Show




> Aura Animus  1W
> Enchantment - Aura   R
> Enchant Aura with Enchant Creature
> If the enchanted Aura's enchanted Creature would leave the battlefield, exile that creature instead and create a 1/1 white Elemental creature token with enchanted Aura attached to it.
> _The boon was imbued with such purpose that it consumed its original recipient, acting on its own to complete the task._


This card is a combo with any free sac outlet. I assume that that's on purpose, and that the extra step of already having a creature that's enchanted feels like enough of a hurdle to you, which, okay, it probably is. It's a minimum of a three-card combo that way, after all. That the combos won't really care which aura you use this way irks me a little; you'll probably end up using Pacifism or something, so it doubles as removal until you have the mana to play the whole combo in one turn. Then again, there's probably an aura out there with a good enough on-death trigger, too. One can imagine a few ways it could go depending on the set it's printed in.

Then again again, if you have something like Dead Weight around, it's also very easy to make it end the game in a draw, which... isn't great. I was about to declare you the winner when that realization suddenly hit me.


*Spoiler: Zibit*
Show




> X's Zibit 1W
> Enchantment- Aura R (Un)
> Enchant enchantment
> When X's Zibit enters the battlefield, if the enchantment enchanted enchantment is enchanting enchants another enchantment, search your library for any number of enchantment cards and put them onto the battlefield. They become Auras in addition to their other types, gain "Enchant enchantment," and are all enchanting each other _(so they're enchanted while they enchant)_.
> _"We've heard rumors you like enchantments. So, we'll put-"
> "Please don't."_


This one knows what's up.


*Spoiler: The Winner!*
Show




> Faith Materialized 1W
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant aura with enchant creature or equipment
> Enchanted permanent is an Artifact Equipment with "This permanent is enchanting any creature it is equipped to."
> If enchanted aura doesn't have an equip ability it gains Equip X where X is equal to its mana value.
> 
> When Faith Materialized enters the battlefield draw a card.


The first of what is now three-and-a-half ways to make an aura stick around after your creature dies, all in white. That's over half the entries! This one does it in a pretty cool way, though. It makes me imagine an equipment card that can absorb auras into itself to do this, even though such a thing would have in no way worked for this challenge and so comparing this to that would be totally unfair.  :Small Tongue: 

Also, *you win, Quiddle!* Saying so this way felt fun since yours happened to be last on my list anyway. Let's hear the next challenge!

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks Doc! I did think I might have been passed up for a sec  :Small Red Face: 

Next week make me a card that imagines an established mtg race in a two color pair that aren't their established colors.
ie non-green elves or non-blue merfolk

----------


## ben-zayb

Lavalash Forest 1UR
Creature - Plant U
Defender
Whenever ~ blocks a creature, it latches to that creature. 
If enchanted creature would untap, ~ deals 2 damage to it instead.
_What appears to be an underwater lava landscape filled with kelp-life is actually a massive organism that slowly feeds off unsuspecting prey lured by its kelp-like tendrils._
0/4*Spoiler: latch keyword*
Show

Latches to X _(This creature becomes an Aura enchantment with enchant permanent. Then, attach it to X. It becomes a creature again if it's not attached.)_

----------


## Personification

*Shepherd of Civilization* 3UG
Creature - Angel Advisor M (Planeshifted)
Flying, Vigilance
_Magecraft_-Whenever you cast or copy an instant or sorcery spell, you may put a +1/+1 counter on another target creature.
Modified creatures you control have flying and vigilance.
4/4
_In a multiverse where its namesake was not a guardian, but a teacher, the motto of the Academy of Serra is "the hand of progress that reaches towards destiny"._

----------


## Tom the Mime

The green was ramp, the white was +1 counters

Honoured Ancestor UW
Creature - Zombie U
T: Untap target artifact
2/2
_Before death, chop wood, carry water. After death, chop wood, carry water._

A resource poor society where service as labour after death as a zombie is culturally accepted and promoted.

----------


## Androgeus

Nature Shade 1RG
Creature - Shade C
{G}{R}: Nature Shade gets +1/+1 until end of turn.
2/2
_The wild places of Ravnica are but a shadow of their former selves_

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Silk-whip Explorer - 1WR
Creature - Spider Rogue U
Lifelink, Menace, Reach
_(Lorehold Watermark)_ 
2/3

----------


## Personification

> Silk-whip Explorer - 1WR
> Creature - Spider Rogue U
> Lifelink, Menace, Reach
> _(Lorehold Watermark)_ 
> 2/3


This hurts my soul in the same way that Golgari Death Swarm does.

----------


## Quiddle

Lavalash Forest 1UR
Creature - Plant U
Defender
Whenever ~ blocks a creature, it latches to that creature.
If enchanted creature would untap, ~ deals 2 damage to it instead.
What appears to be an underwater lava landscape filled with kelp-life is actually a massive organism that slowly feeds off unsuspecting prey lured by its kelp-like tendrils.
0/4


This is a cool effect but I don't like that forest is in the name, I think thats one of the words that should be reserved only for lands to not cause confusion. Anyway this card feels very much at home as a blue red plant! 

Shepherd of Civilization 3UG
Creature - Angel Advisor M (Planeshifted)
Flying, Vigilance
Magecraft-Whenever you cast or copy an instant or sorcery spell, you may put a +1/+1 counter on another target creature.
Modified creatures you control have flying and vigilance.
4/4


UG is a sensible direction to go with for angels, though flying and vigilance seems a bit on the nose. I was hoping the mecanics would feel a little more separate from the regular mono w angels.



Honoured Ancestor UW
Creature - Zombie U
T: Untap target artifact
2/2

Nicely done, blue white zombies works well and the flavor text helps sell it.


Nature Shade 1RG
Creature - Shade C
{G}{R}: Nature Shade gets +1/+1 until end of turn.
2/2

I could see a nature shade being mono g but having red in it makes me think the name should be slightly different or have some sore of red effect, +2/+1, trample or something.


Silk-whip Explorer - 1WR
Creature - Spider Rogue U
Lifelink, Menace, Reach
2/3

I like it, I assume its a spider person because it has a class? I'd like to see the art for this card but conceptually I like it. 



*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Tom the Mime!

----------


## Misothene

> Spider Indiana Jones by Personification!


Obviously you're free to pick whoever you like, but the Spider card was posted by Dr. Gunsforhands

----------


## Quiddle

oops thanks Miso, I'm going with *Tom the Mime*'s Honored Ancestor then!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> I assume its a spider person because it has a class?


Yep! "Spider Indiana Jones," was pretty much the mission of the design. I even added the Lorehold watermark, since that had just the right intersection of Archaeology and Unusual Animal People.

----------


## Androgeus

> I could see a nature shade being mono g but having red in it makes me think the name should be slightly different or have some sore of red effect, +2/+1, trample or something.


Lol, I made it RG, then changed it to mono green because it fit better mechanically. Then I came back a day later and realised it had to be 2 colour. I also was too attached with trying to copy the original Frozen Shade.

----------


## Personification

Um, Tom the Mime, are we getting a new prompt?

----------


## Tom the Mime

Sorry, initially saw the Spindiana Jones win and didn't see the change.

*Make a card that interacts with lands somehow.*

----------


## mystic1110

Psychic Diaspora 1UB
Sorcery U
Return target land to its owners hand, then that player discards a card.
_If you don't remember where you're from, you can't remember where you're going._

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Pyromantic Fracking - 1RR
Sorcery - R
Destroy target land. Its controller creates 3 treasure tokens.

----------


## Bucky

Blight Spreader  3B
Creature - Zombie Druid  R
When Blight Spreader enters the battlefield, sacrifice a land and draw a card.
When Blight Spreader deals combat damage to a player, they sacrifice a land and draw a card.
3/4

----------


## ben-zayb

Going in Circles WWWW
Enchantment R
If a land would untap, its controller may instead exile it and return it to the battlefield at the beginning of their next end step. If they don't, put a mark counter on it.
All lands have "Creatures you control can't attack as long as there's a mark counter on this land."

----------


## Personification

*Aurora Elf* G
Creature - Elf Druid U
T: Untap target Plains, Island, Swamp, or Mountain.
1/1

----------


## mythmonster2

*Enclosure Act* 1W
Enchantment- Aura (U)
Enchant land an opponent controls
Whenever enchanted land becomes tapped, create a Treasure token. 

Intent here is for Enclosure Act's caster to create the Treasure, I always get a bit confused on wording when it comes to enchanting your opponents' stuff.

----------


## Bucky

> Intent here is for Enclosure Act's caster to create the Treasure, I always get a bit confused on wording when it comes to enchanting your opponents' stuff.


You worded it correctly; the aura's owner gains the Treasure.

----------


## Quiddle

Tectonic Takedown 1RR
Sorcery U
Target creature you control deals damage equal to its power to target creature or planeswalker you don't control.

Destroy target land if its controller controls 4 or more lands.

----------


## somethingrandom

Nurturing Garden 3G
Enchantment - R
Enchant Land you Control
When ~ Enters the battlefield choose a creature type and and a colour of mana enchanted land could produce.
Enchanted land does not untap during it's controllers untap step.
Spells of the chosen type you cast cost 1 mana of the chosen colour less to cast. This effect reduces only the amount of coloured mana you pay.

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Nurturing Garden 3G
> Enchantment - R
> Enchant Land you Control
> When ~ Enters the battlefield choose a creature type and and a colour of mana enchanted land could produce.
> Enchanted land does not untap during it's controllers untap step.
> Spells of the chosen type you cast cost 1 mana of the chosen colour less to cast. This effect reduces only the amount of coloured mana you pay.


This doesn't seem good at all. You're losing out on 1 mana per turn given it's not untapping so you need to play multiple creatures of the same type each turn to come out ahead and you need to do that a lot and quickly to make this worth playing. So you want lots of low cost creatures and this costing 4 mana seems to run against that plan.




> Tectonic Takedown 1RR
> Sorcery U
> Target creature you control deals damage equal to its power to target creature or planeswalker you don't control.
> 
> Destroy target land if its controller controls 4 or more lands.


Fairly straightforward damage spell with a neat land destruction twist, specifically made to be annoying but not crippling. Nice




> *Enclosure Act* 1W
> Enchantment- Aura (U)
> Enchant land an opponent controls
> Whenever enchanted land becomes tapped, create a Treasure token. 
> 
> Intent here is for Enclosure Act's caster to create the Treasure, I always get a bit confused on wording when it comes to enchanting your opponents' stuff.


It's not expensive but it doesn't feel like it does enough to make it worth playing. If someone is playing on curve, it's generally a price well worth playing. If they're not, they can just ignore it. Can't help but compare it to smothering tithe which ends up having a similar effect but is much less avoidable.




> *Aurora Elf* G
> Creature - Elf Druid U
> T: Untap target Plains, Island, Swamp, or Mountain.
> 1/1


Nice mix of arbor elf and something like noble hierarch and the cost works because it doesn't let you produce a colour you haven't already played and there's a decent chance it might not be usable the net turn if you drop it T1.




> Going in Circles WWWW
> Enchantment R
> If a land would untap, its controller may instead exile it and return it to the battlefield at the beginning of their next end step. If they don't, put a mark counter on it.
> All lands have "Creatures you control can't attack as long as there's a mark counter on this land."


The end result seems interesting but it feels like it's taken a very convoluted route to get there. Which I guess kinda fits given the card.




> Blight Spreader  3B
> Creature - Zombie Druid  R
> When Blight Spreader enters the battlefield, sacrifice a land and draw a card.
> When Blight Spreader deals combat damage to a player, they sacrifice a land and draw a card.
> 3/4


Hard to judge, very much a golgari card where if you have the ramp, you can weather the land sacrifice and get a draw and it can make life very difficult for your opponent.




> Psychic Diaspora 1UB
> Sorcery U
> Return target land to its owners hand, then that player discards a card.
> _If you don't remember where you're from, you can't remember where you're going._


Land destruction that doesn't replace the land tends to cost 3.5 (4 and you get a minor effect) so at 3 and choosing whether or not you discard the land works from that aspect. A bit concerned about the tempo when youu cast it on play though.




> Pyromantic Fracking - 1RR
> Sorcery - R
> Destroy target land. Its controller creates 3 treasure tokens.


Another 3 mana land destruction but this time your opponent can gain tempo with the treasure tokens so this is more squarely aimed at utility lands. Could also gives some interesting ramp in decks where graveyard land recursion is a thing although it wouldn't be at its best there.

Winner: personification with Aurora elf

----------


## Personification

They always go for the uncommon nostalgia bait. That's why MH sells so well.

Anyway, it's back to school season around now, so *make me a card for Stryxhaven 2: Sophomore Year.*

----------


## mystic1110

Academic Priorities 1
Sorcery - Lesson R
Choose an opponent. That player chooses a color. Each player then may search their library for a card of the chosen color, reveal it, then shuffle and put that card on top of their libraries.
_They say that two paths diverge in the library and every student needs to make a choice - what they don't say is that some choices are made for you._

----------


## ben-zayb

Curse of Education BBB
Enchantment - Aura Curse R
Enchant player
At the beginning of enchanted player's upkeep, they lose the game unless they sacrifice a Treasure or gain a credit counter.
Enchanted player can't win the game if they have one or more credit counters.
2: Remove a credit counter from enchanted player. Activate only with colored mana. Any player may activate this ability.

----------


## Quiddle

Abrasive Bully 1RR
Creature- Dwarf Shaman R
Menace 
Magecraft- Whenever you cast or copy a instant or sorcery spell each opponent chooses one-
 Abrasive Bully deals 2 damage to you.
 Discard a card, if you can't Abrasive Bully's controller draws a card.
 Tap an untapped land you control, Abrasive Bully's controller creates a treasure token.
3/1

_Give it to me!_

----------


## mythmonster2

*Necrofury Eruption* 2BR
Sorcery (U)
Choose one:
Mill 3 cards, then Necrofury Eruption deals damage equal to the number of creature cards in your graveyard to any target.Up to three target creatures get -1/-1 until end of turn. Those creatures can't block this turn.


*Spoiler: Explanation for ally colors in Strixhaven*
Show


So, Strixhaven is an enemy-pair set and plane in general. In draft, however, you can often end up drafting wedges, since that lets you get two of the schools. I could imagine a single cycle of ally-colored cards like this to help provide a bit of glue for this wedge theme in draft. This is meant to be the Mardu glue by synergizing with both Lorehold (graveyard synergy through the milling) and Silverquill (Aggro synergy by getting rid of blockers)

----------


## Tom the Mime

School of Hard Knocks
Land R
T: Add C
W, T: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature that has been dealt damage this turn.

Also considered a Lecture Hall land, tapping for colourless or learning for around 1UR but, other than good flavour, it winds up way too close to Desolate Lighthouse and that's a pretty recent card.

----------


## Personification

*Spoiler: mystic1110's Tutoring Agency*
Show




> Academic Priorities 1
> Sorcery - Lesson R
> Choose an opponent. That player chooses a color. Each player then may search their library for a card of the chosen color, reveal it, then shuffle and put that card on top of their libraries.
> _They say that two paths diverge in the library and every student needs to make a choice - what they don't say is that some choices are made for you._


I have no idea how to evaluate this card. It feels like it's designed for a format where you can be reliably playing lots of colors, which generally means something casual like commander, but commander has no lesson plans. I guess the idea is that in constructed or limited you only learn it if you know your opponent is playing the same colors as you, but it still feels too uncontrollable. They make all of the decisions, and therefore they get all of the benefit. I'd love to force my opponent to cast this, but I don't think I ever would.


*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Student Debt*
Show




> Curse of Education BBB
> Enchantment - Aura Curse R
> Enchant player
> At the beginning of enchanted player's upkeep, they lose the game unless they sacrifice a Treasure or gain a credit counter.
> Enchanted player can't win the game if they have one or more credit counters.
> 2: Remove a credit counter from enchanted player. Activate only with colored mana. Any player may activate this ability.


This card might not actually work. The card doesn't stop your opponents from losing, and according to rule 104.2a if you are the only player remaining in the game you immediately win, even if an effect would prevent that. If we add the opponents can't lose clause, this is fixed, but I still don't know if I would ever want to play with or against this card.


*Spoiler: Quiddle's Big Meanie*
Show




> Abrasive Bully 1RR
> Creature- Dwarf Shaman R
> Menace 
> Magecraft- Whenever you cast or copy a instant or sorcery spell each opponent chooses one-
>  Abrasive Bully deals 2 damage to you.
>  Discard a card, if you can't Abrasive Bully's controller draws a card.
>  Tap an untapped land you control, Abrasive Bully's controller creates a treasure token.
> 3/1
> 
> _Give it to me!_


I like the concept, but the second and third modes are breaks, or at least heavy bends. You can argue that because it is a browbeat it's ok, but I still feel weird giving forced discard (other than wheels) and mana theft to red.

*Spoiler: mythmonster2's Dead Volcano*
Show




> *Necrofury Eruption* 2BR
> Sorcery (U)
> Choose one:
> Mill 3 cards, then Necrofury Eruption deals damage equal to the number of creature cards in your graveyard to any target.Up to three target creatures get -1/-1 until end of turn. Those creatures can't block this turn.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Explanation for ally colors in Strixhaven*
> Show
> 
> ...


I think the design is fine, an OK medium-power piece of uncommon removal, but I kind of disagree with your reasoning on its place in the set. Yes, people do sometimes end up in wedges in enemy-color drafts, but it isn't the goal and shouldn't be something they are pushed into. The glue comes with monocolor cards that go in multiple decks. This, I feel, would have the opposite effect, pushing people into wedges instead of guilds and weakening the guild themes. It would also be something of a trap. Gold uncommons are generally signposts in draft, they tell you what is viable and what the archetypes are. If I see this, I'm going to assume that there is a viable allied color deck, which might mess up my draft as I lose out on the actual archetypes.


*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's That Military School Quintorius Got Expelled From*
Show




> School of Hard Knocks
> Land R
> T: Add C
> W, T: Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature that has been dealt damage this turn.
> 
> Also considered a Lecture Hall land, tapping for colourless or learning for around 1UR but, other than good flavour, it winds up way too close to Desolate Lighthouse and that's a pretty recent card.


I like this as a twist on the Hall of Oracles. The lack of a filter and the cost on the ability is balanced by the ability to play it at instant speed. I don't love the name, but it works well enough and that's my only huge complaint.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Tom the Mime's School of Hard Knocks

----------


## Tom the Mime

The name is probably more of a playtest name - never played any Strixhaven stuff so I went with school more than tone.

Made the challeneg before this one so open floor to set the challenge.

----------


## Bucky

New challenge: *Make a Dragon.*

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Alchemical Dragon - 7
Tribal Artifact - Dragon Vehicle U
Flying, Crew 2
Whenever Alchemical Dragon is crewed, it gets +2/+0 until end of turn.
5/7

----------


## Quiddle

Jakiro, the Freezing Flame 2UR
<A two-headded dragon, one breathes fire and the other ice>
Legendary Creature - Dragon M
Flying
When Jakiro, the Freezing Flame attacks tap target creature and put a stun counter on it.
At the end of the turn Jakiro, the Freezing Flame deals 2 damage to each other tapped creature.
3/4

*Spoiler: other cards*
Show

Build-a-Dragon 1R
Artifact Creature - Dragon U
1: ~ gets +1/+0 until the end of the turn.
2:~ becomes a 4/4.
3:Put a flying counter on ~.
_Some assembly required._
2/2

----------


## Personification

I don't know why they would do this MB, but it is what came into my head. Also, I am doing the much better known movie versions, bot the characters from the very different books. Also, ignore the existence of colossal hammer please.

*Toothless, the Nightfury* 1WRR
Legendary Creature - Dragon (M)
Flying, haste, first strike, enlist.
As ~ enlists a creature, put a +1/+1 counter on that creature. (_This happens before that creature's power is added to ~'s power_.)
Partner with Hiccup, Compassionate Genius.
3/1
[MB stamp]

*Hiccup, Compassionate Genius* 1UR
Legendary Creature - Human Barbarian Artificer (M)
Defender
Other modified creatures you control have ward x and +0/+x where x is ~'s toughness.
Whenever a creature you control with defender is enlisted, search tour library for an equipment card with mana value equal to its power and put it onto the battlefield attached to the enlisting creature, then shuffle.
Partner with Toothless, the Nightfury.
0/2
[MB stamp]

----------


## mystic1110

Draconic Storyteller 3RW
Creature - Dragon R
Flying
When Draconic Storyteller enters the battlefield, search your library for Saga card with a converted mana cost equal or less than Draconic Storyteller's power and put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle.
Whenever Draconic Storyteller becomes blocked, you may untap Draconic Storyteller and remove it from combat, if you do search your library for Saga card with a converted mana cost equal or less than Draconic Storyteller's power and put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle.
_Stories are just fires that burn your imagination._
4/4

----------


## Bucky

> *Toothless, the Nightfurt* 1WRR


What does "enlist" do?

----------


## somethingrandom

Greedy Dragon 3R
Creature - Dragon U
Flying
When ~ enters the battlefield create a treasure token (It's an artifact with "Tap, Sacrifice this artifact: Add one mana of any color.")
At the beginning of each upkeep the player who controls the most treasure tokens gains control of ~
5/3

----------


## Quiddle

Enlist (As this creature attacks, you may tap a nonattacking creature you control without summoning sickness. When you do, add its power to this creature's until end of turn.)

----------


## Bucky

*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands' Alchemical Dragon*
Show





> Alchemical Dragon - 7
> Artifact Creature - Dragon U
> Flying
> Tap another creature you control: Alchemical Dragon gets +2/+0 until end of turn.
> 5/7


Your templating makes it trivially go infinite with another creature. I assume that would be fixed.

This is a big, tough target - either pre-empt it, or have premium or specialized removal to deal with it, or it WILL eventually get through for massive damage. That's a pretty good spot for a very expensive uncommon.

*Spoiler: Quiddle's Jakiro*
Show





> Jakiro, the Freezing Flame 2UR
> <A two-headded dragon, one breathes fire and the other ice>
> Legendary Creature - Dragon M
> Flying
> When Jakiro, the Freezing Flame attacks tap target creature and put a stun counter on it.
> At the end of the turn Jakiro, the Freezing Flame deals 2 damage to each other tapped creature.
> 3/4


Can't block it, can't race it. Looks like a bomb.

Jakiro both creates and wins board stalls. Its flame punishes attacking by destroying small attackers, but also boosts blocking by letting those small creatures trade up. Its ice keeps the opponent's biggest or best creature down, so going tall is no answer. Meanwhile, it's a very evasive threat over the top of the stall, which can also choose to pick off small minions. Expect a lot of Limited players to complain about ruined games.  

In constructed, it dies to removal. But that's okay if it comes down and wrecks a board of tokens first. Jakiro subtly shifts the meta away from go-wide aggro.

*Spoiler: Personification's Toothless*
Show





> Toothless, the Nightfurt 1WRR
> Legendary Creature - Dragon (M)
> Flying, haste, first strike, enlist.
> As ~ enlists a creature, put a +1/+1 counter on that creature. (This happens before that creature's power is added to ~'s power.)
> Partner with Hiccup, Compassionate Genius.
> 3/1
> [MB stamp]





> Also, ignore the existence of colossal hammer please.


I'm judging this based mostly on the dragon rather than its partner, so sure.

The dragon is itself a fusion of a speedy glass cannon and an Outlast granter. But the glass cannon overshadows the other. I think this would be a better design and better match the source material if it were tuned around zero or one power, or had some other dependency on the enlisted creature.

*Spoiler: mystic1110's Draconic Storyteller*
Show





> Draconic Storyteller 3RW
> Creature - Dragon R
> Flying
> When Draconic Storyteller enters the battlefield, search your library for Saga card with a converted mana cost equal or less than Draconic Storyteller's power and put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle.
> Whenever Draconic Storyteller becomes blocked, you may untap Draconic Storyteller and remove it from combat, if you do search your library for Saga card with a converted mana cost equal or less than Draconic Storyteller's power and put it onto the battlefield, then shuffle.
> Stories are just fires that burn your imagination.
> 4/4


Looks undercosted as a 4/4 flyer for 5 multicolored with guaranteed card advantage.

Costing aside, though, value that completely replaces the effects of being blocked is a very strange dynamic that I don't think would play well. 

*Spoiler: somethingrandom's Greedy Dragon*
Show





> Greedy Dragon 3R
> Creature - Dragon U
> Flying
> When ~ enters the battlefield create a treasure token (It's an artifact with "Tap, Sacrifice this artifact: Add one mana of any color.")
> At the beginning of each upkeep the player who controls the most treasure tokens gains control of ~
> 5/3


I've never gotten the point of this sort of treacherous creature. The self-enabling aspect is nice, as is the flavor; however, requiring something as specific as treasure tokens means its control is often incontestable.

*Spoiler: Winner*
Show


Personification with the Nightfurt!

----------


## Personification

> Personification with the Nightfurt!
> [/spoiler]


That was, honestly, unexpected. Also, thank you for Immortalizing my Typo!

I also just went so I'm going to pass the challenge onto somebody else.

----------


## Laughing Dog

New challenge:
*A card that can give you a blocker, but lacks the creature type and the vehicle sub-type.*

----------


## mystic1110

Valiant Effort 1W
Instant - C
Create a 1/1 white soldier creature token thats blocking target creature attacking you.
Gain 3 life.

----------


## Quiddle

Teyo, Impervious Lightwaver 1WW
Legendary Planeswalker - Teyo
+1: Until your next turn whenever a creature attacks you that creature becomes blocked.(It does no damage unless it has trample)
 -2: Return target creature card from your graveyard to your hand, if that creature has defender put it into play instead.
 -4: You gain 60 life. 
  2


*Spoiler: this effect already exists in mtg*
Show

https://gatherer.wizards.com/pages/c...iverseid=87329

----------


## ben-zayb

Defiance Hill
Legendary Land M
T: Add W.
Whenever one or more creatures attack you, you may exile a non-Soldier creature you control and pay WWW. If you do, create a 2/3 white Soldier creature token with defender and "This creature may block any number of creatures and must block each creature attacking you if able."

----------


## somethingrandom

Halt W/U
Instant U
Create a 0/20 Wall creature token with Flying Defender, "Prevent all damage this token would deal." and "At the beginning of the next end step sacrifice this creature."

----------


## Bucky

Felgrass Hedge  1GB
Enchantment - Aura   U
Enchant Land
Enchanted land may block as though it were a creature. If Enchanted land is trampled, destroy it.
Enchanted land has "{T}: put a -1/-1 counter on each creature blocked by this land."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Elroy's Kidnapping - 3UU
Enchantment - Aura U
Flash, Enchant Creature
When Elroy's Kidnapping enters the battlefield, untap enchanted creature.
You control enchanted creature. It loses all abilities and gains Defender.

----------


## Personification

*Work the Quarry* 1W
Sorcery U
Create a 0/4 colorless Wall artifact creature token with defender.
Retrace.
_"All in all you're just, well, you know..."
-Foldy Knip, Goblin Bricklayer_

----------


## Misothene

Living Lance 1RW
Artifact- Equipment U
Flash
Living Weapon
Equipped creature gets +2/+1 and first strike.
When Living Lance enters the battlefield, you may attach it to target creature you control.
Equip 4

----------


## Personification

> Living Lance 1RW
> Artifact- Equipment U
> Flash
> Living Weapon
> Equipped creature gets +2/+1 and first strike.
> When Living Lance enters the battlefield, you may attach it to target creature you control.
> Equip 4


*Spoiler: My comments, judge look away*
Show

Living weapon is such a clever and clean way to get around the challenge. Well done, wish I'd thought of it.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Conscription W
Enchantment - R
When ~ enters the battlefield, create a 1/1 white solder token.
Sacrifice a land: Create a 1/1 white solder token.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Last call for submissions and edits.  In 24 hours, I will begin judging.

----------


## Comissar

Haunted Mists - 2W
Enchantment - U

Whenever one or more creatures attack you or a planeswalker you control, those creature's controller may pay X where X is the number of attacking creatures. If they don't, you may have Haunted Mists become an X/X Spirit Creature with Flying until end of turn.

_The Geists of Innistrad's moorlands are drawn to large gatherings, seeking to recapture the comfort of being surrounded by their peers._

----------


## Laughing Dog

All right, contest is closed, and judging is underway.  Any changes and submission made after this post will not be considered.

----------


## Laughing Dog

Judgement is complete!
*Spoiler: Valiant Effort*
Show




> Valiant Effort 1W
> Instant - C
> Create a 1/1 white soldier creature token thats blocking target creature attacking you.
> Gain 3 life.


This honestly looks like something that could be printed in just about any set.  It also is appropriately costed.  The blocker could technically be an attacker if it survives, but it is unlikely to do so.  Well done.

*Spoiler: Teyo, Impervious Lightwaver*
Show




> Teyo, Impervious Lightwaver 1WW
> Legendary Planeswalker - Teyo
> +1: Until your next turn whenever a creature attacks you that creature becomes blocked.(It does no damage unless it has trample)
>  -2: Return target creature card from your graveyard to your hand, if that creature has defender put it into play instead.
>  -4: You gain 60 life. 
>   2


First things first: You are missing rarity and there are some formatting errors [The portion in parentheses should be italicized and the second ability should read something like: Return target creature card from your graveyard to your hand.  If that creature has defender instead return it to the battlefield under your control.]
That said, I find it actually pretty neat that you decided to make the planeswalker the blocker.  Admittedly, that is on brand for Teyo.  His ultimate is a bit iffy, but I doubt you would ever be able to get to it, as an observant opponent would just have their creatures charge Teyo.  The -2 allows you the option of getting back a single strong blocker from your grave, in case that would work better than Teyo blocking wide.


*Spoiler: Defiance Hill*
Show




> Defiance Hill
> Legendary Land M
> T: Add W.
> Whenever one or more creatures attack you, you may exile a non-Soldier creature you control and pay WWW. If you do, create a 2/3 white Soldier creature token with defender and "This creature may block any number of creatures and must block each creature attacking you if able."


A mythic land that can exchange a non-soldier creature for a soldier token that can block as wide as necessary.  It requires two white mana sources to use this ability, so something that can probably only come into play turn three.  I'm honestly not sure if this priced right or wrong.

*Spoiler: Halt*
Show




> Halt W/U
> Instant U
> Create a 0/20 Wall creature token with Flying Defender, "Prevent all damage this token would deal." and "At the beginning of the next end step sacrifice this creature."


This is a bad card.  While I get the whole 20 toughness is so that it can stop most everything, it is still way too high.  The third and fourth abilities are obviously meant to keep the card from being abused (the third preventing it from being used w/ things like Doran or Grim Contest, while the fourth is supposed to make it a one-time thing), they don't quite do that.  A number of cards gain you life equal to an entering creatures toughness, this would also be an auto include for decks that revolve around creatures entering or leaving the battlefield.  Furthermore it only costs one mana.

*Spoiler: Felgrass Hedge*
Show




> Felgrass Hedge  1GB
> Enchantment - Aura   U
> Enchant Land
> Enchanted land may block as though it were a creature. If Enchanted land is trampled, destroy it.
> Enchanted land has "{T}: put a -1/-1 counter on each creature blocked by this land."


I honestly preferred the Fortification version of this.  The tap ability is a tad odd, as it says each creature.  It is unlikely that it will ever block more than one creature at a time.  I suppose it is there in case of banding?  It also makes your land vulnerable to trample (indestructibility side-steps that however)
I'm also not entirely sure why it is green.

*Spoiler: Elroy's Kidnapping*
Show




> Elroy's Kidnapping - 3UU
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Flash, Enchant Creature
> When Elroy's Kidnapping enters the battlefield, untap enchanted creature.
> You control enchanted creature. It loses all abilities and gains Defender.


The biggest thing that annoys me about this card is that I swear I should be able to place what it is referring to, but for the life of me I can't. :Small Annoyed: 
3 and 2 blue is pretty on point for blue enchantments permanently stealing creatures.  The flash would probably require a higher mana cost or rarity, but the part about making the creature lose all abilities and gaining Defender probably evens it out.  I would still hate to play against it.

*Spoiler: Work the Quarry*
Show




> *Work the Quarry* 1W
> Sorcery U
> Create a 0/4 colorless Wall artifact creature token with defender.
> Retrace.
> _"All in all you're just, well, you know..."
> -Foldy Knip, Goblin Bricklayer_


This looks fairly well balanced.  If this was ever printed, I wouldn't be surprised.

*Spoiler: Living Lance*
Show




> Living Lance 1RW
> Artifact- Equipment U
> Flash
> Living Weapon
> Equipped creature gets +2/+1 and first strike.
> When Living Lance enters the battlefield, you may attach it to target creature you control.
> Equip 4


So you get a 2/1 first-striker that can block and possibly survive that.  Afterwards it can start attacking.  If it doesn't you still can give the +2/+1 and first strike to another creature.  As is, it feels like this is under-costed.  Whether it is the casting cost or the equip cost that should be higher, I'm not really certain.

*Spoiler: Conscription*
Show




> Conscription W
> Enchantment - R
> When ~ enters the battlefield, create a 1/1 white solder token.
> Sacrifice a land: Create a 1/1 white solder token.


So it gives you a 1/1 right off the bat which you can use to block or swing.  You can also sac lands to get more blockers in a pinch.  Seems like it would be a good card for a green/white landfall deck.

*Spoiler: Haunted Mists*
Show




> Haunted Mists - 2W
> Enchantment - U
> 
> Whenever one or more creatures attack you or a planeswalker you control, those creature's controller may pay X where X is the number of attacking creatures. If they don't, you may have Haunted Mists become an X/X Spirit Creature with Flying until end of turn.
> 
> _The Geists of Innistrad's moorlands are drawn to large gatherings, seeking to recapture the comfort of being surrounded by their peers._


So this seems rather counter-intuitive.  If they swing wide, you can get a single really big blocker that can stop one thing while the rest gets through.  On the other hand, if they swing with a single really big thing, they can probably afford to pay the 1 and not get blocked.  Or they could just have trample and not care about paying the 1 to stop your poor little 1/1 flyer that will die if it blocks.  This looks like it could be taken back to the drawing board.

*Spoiler: Runner-Up*
Show

Misothene with Living Lance

*Spoiler: Third Place*
Show

Quiddle with Teyo, Impervious Lightwaver

*Spoiler: Second Place*
Show

mystic1110 with Valiant Effort

*Spoiler: First Place*
Show

Dr.Gunsforhands with Elroy's Kidnapping

----------


## Tom the Mime

Had the initial token given that the ability is too niche for it to be playable without it. Can be used for a panic blocker but a bigger use I thought would be white weenies or selesnya tokens having the implied pressure in matchups where instant speed wipes are less common. It would cripple future plays but being able to get an extra handful of extra creatures during your opponents end step is a threat they need to be aware of. Especially if you have anthem effects.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> The biggest thing that annoys me about this card is that I swear I should be able to place what it is referring to, but for the life of me I can't.


That's pretty much the sensation I was going for, yeah.  :Small Tongue:  Elroy is not the name of any official M:tG character as far as I'm aware. 

*This Week, Make an Enchantment Removal Card!*

----------


## mystic1110

Solemnity of Spirit 4WW
Creature - Angel (U)
Flying
You may cast this spell by sacrificing an enchantment and paying this spell's mana cost reduced by that enchantment's mana value.
When you cast this spell, you may destroy target enchantment.
4/4

----------


## Personification

*Prayer for Wisdom* (W/G)
Instant C [New Alara Set Symbol]
Destroy target enchantment.
Cycling U
_Angels, grant me salvation. If that is not possible, grant me the knowledge to save myself._

----------


## Tom the Mime

Purge the Creations 1W
Instant U
Destroy target enchantment or artifact. If it's also a creature, exile it instead.

----------


## Quiddle

OR are we required to make a removal that is an enchantment

Banishing Song 1W
Enchantment - Aura U
Enchant non-land permanent 
At the beginning of each upkeep put a verse counter on Banishing Song. Then if the permanent it is attached to has a mana value equal to or less than the number of verse counters on it, exile the enchanted permanent.
WW, exile Banishing Song from your graveyard: Exile target non-land permanent that shares a name with a card an opponent owns in exile.

----------


## ben-zayb

Liquidate BW
Sorcery U
Exile target nonland permanent. If you do, its controller creates X Treasure tokens, where X is that permanent's mana value.

----------


## somethingrandom

Tied to Nature 1GG
Enchantment R
Creatures you control have GGT: Destroy target artifact or Enchantment

----------


## Comissar

Transmogrification - 2W
Enchantment - Aura C

Enchant noncreature, nonland permanent

Enchanted permanent is a 0/1 Sheep Creature and loses all abilities and other card types and subtypes. This effect doesn't remove Transmogrification.

_Dwellyn's grasp on basic transmutation was woolly at best, but he was too sheepish to admit it._

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Spoiler: Tied to Nature and Six White Cards*
Show




> Solemnity of Spirit 4WW
> Creature - Angel (U)
> Flying
> You may cast this spell by sacrificing an enchantment and paying this spell's mana cost reduced by that enchantment's mana value.
> When you cast this spell, you may destroy target enchantment.
> 4/4


It's a nice way to pop your Hatching Plans, but other than that having an enchantment you're willing to sacrifice is a rare occurrence in the best of times. Then again, in an enchantments-matter set, the second ability grows enough in value that it works out anyway.




> *Prayer for Wisdom* (W/G)
> Instant C [New Alara Set Symbol]
> Destroy target enchantment.
> Cycling U
> _Angels, grant me salvation. If that is not possible, grant me the knowledge to save myself._


Is there a Bant cycling deck archetype I'm not thinking of? This card is the simplest, most efficient possible version of itself, which is nice.




> Purge the Creations 1W
> Instant U
> Destroy target enchantment or artifact. If it's also a creature, exile it instead.


Most Phyrexians aren't technically artifact creatures anymore. I guess they were one step ahead of you?




> Banishing Song 1W
> Enchantment - Aura U
> Enchant non-land permanent 
> At the beginning of each upkeep put a verse counter on Banishing Song. Then if the permanent it is attached to has a mana value equal to or less than the number of verse counters on it, exile the enchanted permanent.
> WW, exile Banishing Song from your graveyard: Exile target non-land permanent that shares a name with a card an opponent owns in exile.


No, I meant to get rid of enchantments. Sorry for not noticing the question sooner. This still fits the bill, though. The first ability is way too slow to work, so the main attraction is probably the second one, except it doesn't work in the Singleton formats that would be most likely to use it. Not that any of that would stop this from being printed, necessarily.




> Liquidate BW
> Sorcery U
> Exile target nonland permanent. If you do, its controller creates X Treasure tokens, where X is that permanent's mana value.


One for the Jennys! If your opponent already has something huge, the mana hopefully won't matter as much, I guess? But you were probably more excited to use it with some Delve mook in some artifact-etb-combo thing.




> Tied to Nature 1GG
> Enchantment R
> Creatures you control have GGT: Destroy target artifact or Enchantment


This card basically does nothing, but it does it so elegantly that I can't think of a fitting joke.




> Transmogrification - 2W
> Enchantment - Aura C
> Enchant noncreature, nonland permanent
> Enchanted permanent is a 0/1 Sheep Creature and loses all abilities and other card types and subtypes. This effect doesn't remove Transmogrification.
> _Dwellyn's grasp on basic transmutation was woolly at best, but he was too sheepish to admit it._


Boooooo!
or should I say, baaaaaa


*Spoiler: Okay so who won*
Show

I almost want to call it a tie between the first two entries: the one I find the most interesting and the one I find the most elegant.

I think I'm in an "interesting" mood today.

*mystic1110 wins!*

----------


## mystic1110

Thanks for the win!

*Lets make a card with an X in its card text but not it's mana cost*

----------


## Comissar

Refraction-Shell Tortoise - 2U
Creature - Turtle U
Prowess
When Refraction-Shell Tortoise becomes the target of a spell you may have it gain -X/+X until end of turn, where X is the spell's Mana Value.
2/3

_Art Description: A giant tortoise with a crystaline shell. It's advancing on a red-robed mage who has attempted to fire a bolt of lightning at it. The bolt has singed the impact point, then arcs through the adjacent facets of the crystal, ultimately discharging back into the air around it._

----------


## somethingrandom

Summoned by the Hoard 4G
Sorcery R
Search you deck for a Creature with Mana Cost X or less where X is the number of creatures you control and put it on to the Battlefield

----------


## Tom the Mime

Xanathar's Gambit UB
Instant - R
Look at the top three cards of target players library. Exile one of them and put the rest on the bottom of that players library in any order. You may play cards exiled with Xanathar's Gambit and you may spend mana as though it were mana of any type to cast them. 


Has X in the card text  :Small Big Grin: . An X, not an x even. If you want it specifically to refer to a variable value, I'd probably switch it from 3 cards to X, where X is the number of cards in your graveyard, without changing the mana cost.

Yes, you can target yourself and in its current form acts like a colour restricted anticipate with the option of messing with your opponents deck if they scry or tutor things to the top. If they haven't, then most of the time you're probably more interested in getting a card from your own deck than theirs. There aren't that many legends starting with X to name a card after like I was trying to do here but it does feel very Xanathar.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Brand Manager - 2W
_This vampire is stamping stickers with the park's logo onto a line of employees with what looks like a magic branding iron. Some employees' stickers also have nutrition facts for some reason._
Creature - Vampire U
When Brand Manager enters the battlefield, you get 2 tix. _(Tix is short for tickets.)_
You can apply stickers to creatures your opponents control. Do so only any time you could cast a sorcery.
3/2


Related:

Special Hell Biscuit
_<Apple> <Fish Tail> <Mallet>_
Sticker Sheet
2 Tix: *X* _(This card has no text.)
(Place this sticker over a creature's text box to cross it out.)_
3 Tix: Hexproof _(This creature can't be the target of spells or abilities your opponents control.)_
2 Tix: 2/3 || 4 Tix: 9/1

----------


## Personification

*Call of Mana* RG
Sorcery R
Search your library for a card with {X} in its mana cost, reveal it, and put it into your hand. Shuffle.

_The history of Shandalar is one punctuated by interplanar invaders seeking to take advantage of the strength of its mana._

----------


## ben-zayb

Man the Gates 4WW
Instant U
Create X 1/1 white Soldier creature tokens with first strike and defender, where X is twice the number of Gates you control.

----------


## Quiddle

Unregulated Engineer 1BB
Artifact Creature - Human Artificer U
Unregulated Engineer enters the battlefield with a shield counter on it.
XR: Unregulated Engineer deals X damage to itself then it gets +X/+0 and first strike until the end of the turn. Play this ability only as a sorcery.
Discard a card, BB, T: Put a shield counter on Unregulated Engineer.
2/2
_Don't worry, I've done this before._

----------


## mystic1110

> Has X in the card text . An X, not an x even. If you want it specifically to refer to a variable value, I'd probably switch it from 3 cards to X, where X is the number of cards in your graveyard, without changing the mana cost.


You're good - clever interpretation  :Small Tongue:

----------


## mystic1110

I will try to get judging done tomorrow!

----------


## Bucky

Shambling Spore Sack   2G
Creature - Fungus   C
XG, sacrifice Shambling Spore Sack: Create X 1/1 green Saproling creature tokens.
2/3

----------


## mystic1110

*Spoiler: Bucky*
Show




> Shambling Spore Sack   2G
> Creature - Fungus   C
> XG, sacrifice Shambling Spore Sack: Create X 1/1 green Saproling creature tokens.
> 2/3


Feels like a straight up X to create X tokens is beyond a common effect? Put this little guy out turn 3 and he can power out serious power throughout the game.


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Unregulated Engineer 1BB
> Artifact Creature - Human Artificer U
> Unregulated Engineer enters the battlefield with a shield counter on it.
> XR: Unregulated Engineer deals X damage to itself then it gets +X/+0 and first strike until the end of the turn. Play this ability only as a sorcery.
> Discard a card, BB, T: Put a shield counter on Unregulated Engineer.
> 2/2
> _Don't worry, I've done this before._


Had to look up shield counters lol - so the first ability lets you treat it like firebreath once and then again if you shield them up. It's very clever and I like it!


*Spoiler: Ben-Zayb*
Show




> Man the Gates 4WW
> Instant U
> Create X 1/1 white Soldier creature tokens with first strike and defender, where X is twice the number of Gates you control.


Haven't played around with Gates, but assuming you have at least 5 when you cast this - that's 10 power - seems a bit weak given that you had to get five gates and cast a 6 mana spell. Looking at other cards that care about gates, they care about a lower threshold win the game at 10. So this feels like a strange middle ground.


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> *Call of Mana* RG
> Sorcery R
> Search your library for a card with {X} in its mana cost, reveal it, and put it into your hand. Shuffle.
> 
> _The history of Shandalar is one punctuated by interplanar invaders seeking to take advantage of the strength of its mana._


Nice! Very simple and elegant and original search effect that isn't black!


*Spoiler: Dr. Gunsforhands*
Show




> Brand Manager - 2W
> _This vampire is stamping stickers with the park's logo onto a line of employees with what looks like a magic branding iron. Some employees' stickers also have nutrition facts for some reason._
> Creature - Vampire U
> When Brand Manager enters the battlefield, you get 2 tix. _(Tix is short for tickets.)_
> You can apply stickers to creatures your opponents control. Do so only any time you could cast a sorcery.
> 3/2
> 
> Related:
> 
> ...


Stickers honestly confuse me - I know they're essentially counter-auras in effect, but still . . . stickers. So this card is 2W, 3/2 that can blank out one creature's abilities. That seems fair for the cost actually. 


*Spoiler: Tom the Mine*
Show




> Xanathar's Gambit UB
> Instant - R
> Look at the top three cards of target players library. Exile one of them and put the rest on the bottom of that players library in any order. You may play cards exiled with Xanathar's Gambit and you may spend mana as though it were mana of any type to cast them.


Cheeky Cheeky, you could'be been even cheekier and say that "exile" fulfilled the condition" :P. That said, I quite like the card but think it should probably cost 1UB - looking at some other similar effects


*Spoiler: Something Random*
Show




> Summoned by the Hoard 4G
> Sorcery R
> Search you deck for a Creature with Mana Cost X or less where X is the number of creatures you control and put it on to the Battlefield


Whoah! I like this a lot! Feels like it's a combo waiting to happen - bad janky combo, but still, I really like it.


*Spoiler: Comissar*
Show




> Refraction-Shell Tortoise - 2U
> Creature - Turtle U
> Prowess
> When Refraction-Shell Tortoise becomes the target of a spell you may have it gain -X/+X until end of turn, where X is the spell's Mana Value.
> 2/3
> 
> _Art Description: A giant tortoise with a crystaline shell. It's advancing on a red-robed mage who has attempted to fire a bolt of lightning at it. The bolt has singed the impact point, then arcs through the adjacent facets of the crystal, ultimately discharging back into the air around it._


This feels like a fine chaff card in draft that every set needs - can't be bolted that's for sure!


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Was really drawn to the search effects between Something Random and Personification - I think I'll give it to *Something Random* this time, but it was close for me.

----------


## Bucky

> Feels like a straight up X to create X tokens is beyond a common effect? Put this little guy out turn 3 and he can power out serious power throughout the game.


Did you overlook the part where it sacrifices itself to make the tokens?

----------


## somethingrandom

Thank you for the win
Challenge: Create a planeswalker version of a legendary creature that is not currently a planeswalker. (Imagine the creature awakened a previously unknown planeswalker spark

Please say in case it is not obvious which legendary creature your planeswalker is based on

----------


## Tom the Mime

Akroma, Avenging Angel 2WW
Planeswalker - Akroma R
~ enters the battlefield with an additional loyalty counter for each legendary creature or planeswalker an opponent controls.
+1: Up to one creature you control gains flying, first strike, lifelink or vigilance until the beginning of your next turn. 
-4: Exile target creature or planeswalker. If it's legendary, you may search it's controllers library and graveyard for cards with the same name and exile them
_No matter where you run, I_ will_ find you_
3

More plot driven and seeing if I can get a card to fit. Jeska ignites early in the fight with Ixidor as Phage and vanishes. Turns out Ixidor has a latent spark which was somehow imbued into his creation, allowing her to continue to try and achieve her given goal. Alternately, Nivea had an unignited spark that Ixidor found within her deathwurm that he somehow transferred into the angel he created in her image.

----------


## Quiddle

timeline where sorrin dies to fix avacyn

Avacyn, Innstrahd's Heir 2BWW
Legendary Planeswalker - Avacyn MR
Indestructible 
Whenever a creature you control dies, creatures you control gain indestructible until the end of the turn.
+2 Target creature gains "Sacrifice this creature: Draw a card." 
-4 Exile target creature or planeswalker, gain life equal to its mana value.
-8 You get an emblem with "At the end of each turn gain life equal to the life lost this turn."
3

----------


## mystic1110

Chainer, Chosen of Mirari 2BB
Planeswalker - Chainer
When Chainer enters the battlefield, you may exile another target non-land permanent. When Chainer leaves the battlefield, return the exiled card to the battlefield under its owners control.
+2: Lose 2 Life, create an 2/2 black Nightmare Horror creature token.
-3: You may cast an instant or sorcery spell from your graveyard this turn. If you do, copy it. You may choose new targets for the copy. 
3

Alternate timeline where Chainer was able to master the  Mirari

----------


## Comissar

Yawgmoth, Father of Machines - 1BB(B/P)

Legendary Planeswalker - Yawgmoth MR

Compleated - (_(B/P) can be paid with either B or 2 life. If life was paid, this Planeswalker enters the battlefield with two fewer Loyalty counters._)

+1: Until end of turn, whenever you cast a creature spell you may pay 2 life instead of paying for coloured mana in that creature's mana cost (_For example, if a creature costs 1GB, you may instead pay 1G and 2 life, 1B and 2 life, or 1 and 4 life_). If you pay life this way, that creature enters the battlefield as an Artifact - Phyrexian in addition to its other types.

-2: Up to one target creature gains Infect until end of turn. If that creature is a Phyrexian, each opponent gains a Poison counter.

-4: Put a -1/-1 counter on each non-Phyrexian creature. Each opponent gains two Poison counters.

5

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Suddenly Yidaro - 1R
Legendary Planeswalker - Yidaro MR
Suddenly Yidaro enters the battlefield with 7 additional loyalty counters if you've cast cards named Suddenly Yidaro 4 or more times this game.
If Suddenly Yidaro would be put into a graveyard from the battlefield, instead its controller shuffles it into their library and draws a card.
-1: Discard a card, then draw a card.
-4: Suddenly Yidaro deals 8 damage to one target. Excess damage dealt to a permanent this way is dealt to that permanent's controller.
Loyalty: 1

----------


## ben-zayb

Karona, Faith Reborn WUBRG
Planeswalker - Karona R
As long as you control the most number of creatures that share a creature type, you may cast Karona from your graveyard and may spend mana as if it were mana of any color.
+1: Creatures spells you cast have affinity for their creature type until end of turn.
-3: Creatures of the creature type of your choice get +3/+3 until end of turn.
-9: Search your library for all cards with the same creature type as most creatures on the battlefield and put them on the battlefield. Then shuffle.
~ can be your commander.
5

----------


## Comissar

So, it's been a bit, do we wait much longer for judging before moving forward..?

----------


## somethingrandom

I have been rather busy for the last week sorry I should hopefully be able to judge next week. If there is anyone who is not involved wants to judge feel free. Sorry again

----------


## TiaC

Squee, Re-reborn - 1RR
Legendary Planeswalker - Squee R
If Squee, Re-reborn would leave play, return it to its owner's hand instead.
+1: Create a 1/1 red Goblin creature token.
-5: Flip a coin. If you win the flip take an extra turn after this one. If you lose the flip, return Squee, Re-reborn to its owner's hand 
2
_"He just won't stop!"_

----------


## somethingrandom

*Spoiler: Tom the Mime. Akroma, Avenging Angel*
Show




> Akroma, Avenging Angel 2WW
> Planeswalker - Akroma R
> ~ enters the battlefield with an additional loyalty counter for each legendary creature or planeswalker an opponent controls.
> +1: Up to one creature you control gains flying, first strike, lifelink or vigilance until the beginning of your next turn. 
> -4: Exile target creature or planeswalker. If it's legendary, you may search it's controllers library and graveyard for cards with the same name and exile them
> _No matter where you run, I_ will_ find you_
> 3
> 
> More plot driven and seeing if I can get a card to fit. Jeska ignites early in the fight with Ixidor as Phage and vanishes. Turns out Ixidor has a latent spark which was somehow imbued into his creation, allowing her to continue to try and achieve her given goal. Alternately, Nivea had an unignited spark that Ixidor found within her deathwurm that he somehow transferred into the angel he created in her image.


From what I can remember every existing planeswalker that has a non wraith removal ability that ability can be used the turn the card is played I think there is a reason for this. Also I feel like this planeswalker is missing a ultimate.



*Spoiler: Quiddle, Avacyn, Innstrahd's Heir*
Show




> timeline where sorrin dies to fix avacyn
> 
> Avacyn, Innstrahd's Heir 2BWW
> Legendary Planeswalker - Avacyn MR
> Indestructible 
> Whenever a creature you control dies, creatures you control gain indestructible until the end of the turn.
> +2 Target creature gains "Sacrifice this creature: Draw a card." 
> -4 Exile target creature or planeswalker, gain life equal to its mana value.
> -8 You get an emblem with "At the end of each turn gain life equal to the life lost this turn."
> 3


As with Tom the Mime. Akroma, Avenging Angel from what I can remember every existing planeswalker that has a non wraith removal ability that ability can be used the turn the card is played I think there is a reason for this. Also it would need to be defined if dealing damage to an Indestructible planeswalker causes it to lose loyalty counters and what happens when if it has no loyalty counters left


*Spoiler: mystic1110 , Chainer, Chosen of Mirari*
Show




> Chainer, Chosen of Mirari 2BB
> Planeswalker - Chainer
> When Chainer enters the battlefield, you may exile another target non-land permanent. When Chainer leaves the battlefield, return the exiled card to the battlefield under its owners control.
> +2: Lose 2 Life, create an 2/2 black Nightmare Horror creature token.
> -3: You may cast an instant or sorcery spell from your graveyard this turn. If you do, copy it. You may choose new targets for the copy. 
> 3
> 
> Alternate timeline where Chainer was able to master the  Mirari


Black doesn't really get instants and sorceries back from the graveyard that's more blues thing I think this card bends the colour pie a bit to far 



*Spoiler: Comissar,Yawgmoth, Father of Machines*
Show

QUOTE=Comissar;25589303]Yawgmoth, Father of Machines - 1BB(B/P)

Legendary Planeswalker - Yawgmoth MR

Compleated - (_(B/P) can be paid with either B or 2 life. If life was paid, this Planeswalker enters the battlefield with two fewer Loyalty counters._)

+1: Until end of turn, whenever you cast a creature spell you may pay 2 life instead of paying for coloured mana in that creature's mana cost (_For example, if a creature costs 1GB, you may instead pay 1G and 2 life, 1B and 2 life, or 1 and 4 life_). If you pay life this way, that creature enters the battlefield as an Artifact - Phyrexian in addition to its other types.

-2: Up to one target creature gains Infect until end of turn. If that creature is a Phyrexian, each opponent gains a Poison counter.

-4: Put a -1/-1 counter on each non-Phyrexian creature. Each opponent gains two Poison counters.

5[/QUOTE]
I think this card might be too good for it's mana cost, the first ability gives you an easy if costly source of quick ramp and the other abililities seam like they could be really good to particularly in a  Phyrexian tribal deck


*Spoiler: Dr.Gunsforhands, Suddenly Yidaro*
Show




> Suddenly Yidaro - 1R
> Legendary Planeswalker - Yidaro MR
> Suddenly Yidaro enters the battlefield with 7 additional loyalty counters if you've cast cards named Suddenly Yidaro 4 or more times this game.
> If Suddenly Yidaro would be put into a graveyard from the battlefield, instead its controller shuffles it into their library and draws a card.
> -1: Discard a card, then draw a card.
> -4: Suddenly Yidaro deals 8 damage to one target. Excess damage dealt to a permanent this way is dealt to that permanent's controller.
> Loyalty: 1


Most of the time when you cast this it will be the equivalent of Wild Guess for 1R instead of RR I think it would require a fairly dedicated deck to use it's -4 ability. One of the things I liked about original Yidaro was that you had the option of hard casting it if you had the mana to do so with this card the first 3 time you draw it you will only be able to use it's -1  


*Spoiler: ben-zayb, Karona, Faith Reborn*
Show




> Karona, Faith Reborn WUBRG
> Planeswalker - Karona R
> As long as you control the most number of creatures that share a creature type, you may cast Karona from your graveyard and may spend mana as if it were mana of any color.
> +1: Creatures spells you cast have affinity for their creature type until end of turn.
> -3: Creatures of the creature type of your choice get +3/+3 until end of turn.
> -9: Search your library for all cards with the same creature type as most creatures on the battlefield and put them on the battlefield. Then shuffle.
> ~ can be your commander.
> 5


I think that the \+1 ability has the potential to get out of hand but I think that given that the card requires WUBRG and to spend as if it were mana of any color to cast it requires you to either be the only tribal deck at the table or be will set up already I think it is probably fine.
Overall I think it is a good tribal Planeswalker


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

ben-zayb, Karona, Faith Reborn


Sorry it took me so long to find time to judge this. Moving home and cleaning my old place have been eating all my free time lately but that is done now.

----------


## Quiddle

Yes dealing damage to planeswalkers causes loyalty to be removed which can get it removed from play even if indestructible. Though my card doesn't have a built in way to become indestructible itself.

----------


## ben-zayb

Thanks! Strixhaven plans on expanding and reworking their curriculum. This week's challenge: *Create a dean for a new monocolor, dual-color (even a new enemy-pair) or tri-color college.* A brief description of the new college and its mechanics/themes would help.

----------


## mystic1110

Mintbase Business College

Unlike the ivory towers of the undergraduate program, the students of Mintbase concern themselves, less with pretty theory and more with the actual fabric of the world - obviously the market. 

UWB
UW - Students, try to ensure that the market is balanced and concern themselves with market management.
UB - Students, learn how to exploit the market's loopholes for their own ends.

Esesp, Dean of Regulation (W/U)
Legendary Creature - Human Cleric (R)
Whenever an opponent casts their first non-creature spell each turn, create a Treasure token unless that player pays {1}.
_The regulatory system is not a frictionless mechanism. Fees are the grease and the oil that make it tick._
1/1
//
Sgett, Dean of Greed 3BU
Legendary Creature - Rhino Warlock (R)
When Sgett enters the battlefield, exile a non-land card in a graveyard. Each player starting with you may bid life. You start the bidding at 0. The high bidder loses life equal to the high bid and may cast that card without paying its mana cost. Each player that didnt win the bid, gains life equal to half the high bid, rounded down, and creates that many Treasure tokens.
_Those who say Greed is Good or that it is evil are both wrong. Greed is natural. Greed just Is._
3/4

----------


## Personification

I'm going to bend the prompt a bit here and instead make a card in the style of the deans for a pre-existing concept. In this case, two nominally Ojutai monks who discovered the truth about the Jeskai like Narset did and who are trying to secretly bring back the old ways and overthrow the dragonlord. The UW one is a high ranking teacher within Ojutai, using his position to instill good values in students and look for and recruit potential members of the rebellion, who he sends to the R one. She, being R, doesn't really have a place within the modern Ojutai, and lives on the outskirts, meeting with students in secret to teach them the forbidden truth of the past and lay the groundwork for the eventual rebellion.

*Chanyi, Master of the Myriad Ways* 1WU
Legendary Creature - Human Monk R
Vigilance, Lifelink
_Magecraft_ - Whenever you cast or copy an instant or sorcery spell, target creature you control connives.
1/1
//
*Nesha, Master of the Lost Ways* 2RR
Legendary Creature - Efreet Monk
Prowess, Haste
Whenever a creature you control attacks, you may cast target instant or sorcery card from your graveyard.
2/2

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Kalazet College of Engineering - a spin-off of the Prismari school with a focus on architecture and manufacturing. To hear the rest of the Prismari tell it, they are all commercial sell-outs. To the Kaladeshi planeswalkers who run the college, they are the start of a utopian future for the multiverse.

Mavash, Dean of Reclamation - 2B
_An aetherborn planeswalker rebuilding a clock tower from its burnt ashes. Somehow._
Legendary Planeswalker - Mavash R
+1: Mill 3 cards. Create a Treasure token.
-X: Return target artifact card with mana value X from your graveyard to the battlefield. If it's a creature or vehicle, put 2 +1/+1 counters on it.
Loyalty: 2
//
Saheeli, Dean of Replication - 5(u/r)
_Professor: Saheeli. Teaching assistant (Section 1): Saheeli. Teaching assistant (Section 2): Saheeli..._
Legendary Planeswalker - Saheeli R
+3: Create 3 Treasure tokens.
-5: Create a token that's a copy of target permanent except it's an artifact in addition to its other types. If it's a creature or vehicle, it gains haste until end of turn.
Loyalty: 5

*Spoiler: Administration and Student Services*
Show

Kaalia, Dean of Recruitment - 4WBR
_I'll have my revenge if I have to call on every force from above, below, forward, back and sideways._
Legendary Creature - Human Cleric MR
Flying
When this creature enters the battlefield, for each of Angel, Demon, Dragon, Sphinx and Hydra, search your library for a creature card of that type, reveal it, and put it into your hand. Then shuffle.
6/5
//
Zimone, Dean of Enrichment - 2UG
_She's still like fifteen in this picture, how long has she had this job??_
Legendary Creature - Human Wizard MR
When this creature enters the battlefield, for each of Plains, Island, Forest, Swamp and Mountain, search your library for a basic land card of that type, reveal it, and put it into your hand. Then shuffle.
T: You may put a land card from your hand onto the battlefield tapped.
2/3

----------


## Quiddle

School of Robotics/Cybernetics, themes are artifacts and equipments.

Xerix, Dean of Construction 2R
Legendary Creature - Goblin Artificer R
Menace
Xerix, Dean of Construction gets +1/+0 for each artifact you control.
At the beginning of your turn you may create an copy of Xerix, Dean of Construction, it is an artifact in addition to its other types. If you do return Xerix, Dean of Construction to its owner's hand.
2/2
///
Tasrelli, Dean of Enhancement BB
Legendary Artifact Creature - Snake Artificer
First Strike, Lifelink
Equipped creature has +1/+0, First Strike, and Lifelink.
When Tasrelli, Dean of Enhancement becomes an equipment it is no longer legendary.
Reconfigure 2, Pay 2 life.
1/3

----------


## TiaC

Axhari College of Public Service - Bunch of stalling abilities and value from your opponent acting.

Eluthumani, Dean of Administration 2U
Legendary Creature - Human Advisor R
Flying
Whenever you cast or copy a spell, put a stun counter on target land an opponent controls.
2/3
----
Amaran, Dean of Development 3W
Legendary Creature - Human Advisor R
Vigilance
At the beginning of your end step, gain 1 life for each tapped land target opponent controls.
4/4

----------


## Personification

Judgment, please.

----------


## ben-zayb

Sorry, I'll get the judging done in 24 hours.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Judgment time!*

*Spoiler: UWB Mintbase College of Business Administration*
Show

Esesp as a T1 Thalia-lite looks fine. The card as a whole seems to lean more on Treasure as the uniting mechanic rather than life drain/gain, so Sgett's ability looks more fair and less exploitative as the UB side of Mintbase would otherwise suggest. Would it be more synergistic and advantageous if the ability bids Treasures/artifacts to sacrifice instead?
*Spoiler: WUR Ojutai Monastery School of... Rebels?*
Show

Ojutai clan is a great choice to explore W's concept of rebellion, and U's connive fits perfectly here. Nesha's triggered ability can easily get out of hand, unless you meant for the spells to be exiled after. Though I have to dock a point for bending the prompt a bit.
*Spoiler: BUR Kalazet College of Engineering*
Show

The architecture/manufacturing sellout concept is a little interesting, but I'm not really getting that theme from the mechanics. Mavash's +1 is fine and good, but the artifact reanimation and creature/vehicle buff belong more to W than B. Saheeli's +3 for 3 Treasure tokens may be too good.
*Spoiler: BR School of Robotics/Cybernetics*
Show

A BR robotics/cybernetics theme is pretty exciting since it's not really Phyrexians biotech, and having the equipment/artifact mechanics away from W or U gives it fresher design space. Xerix can be a headache to put down, with the added benefit of being able to cast Tasrelli instead later. Tasrelli's solid, but may be better served with a different evergreen ability because lifelink feels a little too tacked on.
*Spoiler: WU Axhari College of Public Service*
Show

The deans work together well, but the mechanics and themes here are a little too well-trodden. Amaran is pretty solid, not much to say. Land freeze opens up design space, but I'm not sure about giving this to U from B.


*Spoiler: Honorable mention*
Show

Personification with *Chanyi, Master of the Myriad Ways // Nesha, Master of the Lost Ways*
*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Quiddle with *Xerix, Dean of Construction // Tasrelli, Dean of Enhancement*

----------


## Quiddle

Thanks for the fun prompt! 

For next week I want to see cards for *a Universe Beyond OOTS Commander deck*. The card doesn't have to be the commander but you should make note of what the possible commander characters are and what the deck themes are.

(If the character is obscure please link a page number)

----------


## Comissar

Redcloak, High Priest of the Dark One - 2WB

Legendary Creature - Goblin Cleric - MR

_Implosion_ - When Redcloak, High Priest of the Dark One enters the Battlefield, destroy up to one target creature. That creature can't be regenerated. When a creature is destroyed this way, you gain an Experience Counter.

_Summon Monster VIII_ - {6}: Roll 1D6. Create a number of 3/3 Colourless Artifact Creature - Golem Elementals named Titanium Elemental equal to half the result, rounded up. Add 1 to the result of this roll for each Experience Counter you have.

2/2

------------

Naturally, Redcloak would play second fiddle to Xykon, with Xykon being the commander of the Team Evil Commander deck. This would be a Mardu deck built around going wide and utilising ETB effects via. graveyard reanimation. Xykon and Redcloak would be the two methods in deck of gaining Experience, but a handful of cards in the deck would have effects built around the number of experience counters you have, representing the increasing threat Team Evil pose. Being a D&D parody, the cards use the same flavour ability names as Forgotten Realms and Battle for Baldur's Gate.

As a side note, I see Xykon as having white in an activated ability rather than in his mana cost, philosophically I don't see much that's white about him, but Redcloak feels very much like a W/B character to me. Maybe Xykon has some kind of protective ability that has white in the activation cost to represent him regenerating from his Phylactery.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Not really a fan of universes beyond in general given how much it feels like an excuse to cash in on other franchises but:

Banjo, God of Puppets RG
Legendary Artifact Creature - God Equipment
If you don't control another creature,  ~ can't attack or block. 
Reconfigure 2
Whenever ~ or equipped creature attacks, for each opponent, goad up to 1 target creature they control.

Partner

3/3

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I kind of had the opposite thought from Comissar. Xykon is a known bad leader who thinks strategy is boring and would rather steer clear of the command zone. If he were to play Magic, he'd want a Rakdos Spells deck that runs very few creatures of his own, preferring instead to wipe the board and then zombify his opponent's stuff. Playing into that:

Familicide - 1BB
_The frame is divided into three panels. A forked bolt of dark energy hits a big dragon, then arcs across panels to strike a small dragon, then arcs again to a tattooed goblin who drops her hydra-burger as she keels over._
Sorcery - C
Destroy target creature, then each player reveals their hand and discards a creature card.
-
_"Now THAT'S comedy."
- Xykon_


...okay, yes, I know Xykon doesn't know any actual spell named Familicide, but he is a renowned murderer of families nonetheless so it still fits.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Plot Expositor* 1WW
Legendary Enchantment - Background R
Commander creatures you own have "3WW,T: Return target Saga card from a graveyard to the battlefield under your control" and "Whenever this commander gains or loses counters, you may distribute up to that many lore counters amongst any number of Sagas you control".

----------


## Quiddle

*Spoiler: Comissar*
Show

Redcloak, High Priest of the Dark One - 2WB

Legendary Creature - Goblin Cleric - MR

Implosion - When Redcloak, High Priest of the Dark One enters the Battlefield, destroy up to one target creature. That creature can't be regenerated. When a creature is destroyed this way, you gain an Experience Counter.

Summon Monster VIII - {6}: Roll 1D6. Create a number of 3/3 Colourless Artifact Creature - Golem Elementals named Titanium Elemental equal to half the result, rounded up. Add 1 to the result of this roll for each Experience Counter you have.

2/2

Nice, the summon monster ability is quite strong maybe add a tap cost to it? I kind of expected Redcloak to be red but he makes sense as White & Black. 




*Spoiler: Tom the Mime*
Show

Banjo, God of Puppets RG
Legendary Artifact Creature - God Equipment
If you don't control another creature, ~ can't attack or block.
Reconfigure 2
Whenever ~ or equipped creature attacks, for each opponent, goad up to 1 target creature they control.

Partner

3/3

Fun, I like that Banjo just sits there if you don't have another creature. I think this is the correct type line, enchantment makes it too wordy without adding much.



*Spoiler: Dr Gunsforhands*
Show

Familicide - 1BB
The frame is divided into three panels. A forked bolt of dark energy hits a big dragon, then arcs across panels to strike a small dragon, then arcs again to a tattooed goblin who drops her hydra-burger as she keels over.
Sorcery - C
Destroy target creature, then each player reveals their hand and discards a creature card.
-
"Now THAT'S comedy."
- Xykon


Pretty efficient for a common. I thought this might be too strong but you have each player do it so it forces a pretty signifigant deck building challenge if you want to not discard to your own spell.



*Spoiler: ben-zayb*
Show

Plot Expositor 1WW
Legendary Enchantment - Background R
Commander creatures you own have "3WW,T: Return target Saga card from a graveyard to the battlefield under your control" and "Whenever this commander gains or loses counters, you may distribute up to that many lore counters amongst any number of Sagas you control".

I haven't played with backgrounds so a little hard for me to evaluate. The bring back saga ability seems fine- expensive but high value in a saga deck, the blitz through sagas ability seems a little too good imo. Maybe if it was when ever you add counters you can add one lore counter instead of as many? This will also combo with sagas that add +1/+1 counters to stuff.


*Spoiler: This week's winner*
Show

 Tom the Mime!

----------


## Comissar

So... It's been nearly a week with no word from Tom, would anyone object if I proposed a prompt in his absence? Assuming no objections, and no last minute showing from Tom, I'll put a prompt up tomorrow around this time?

----------


## Comissar

Well, with no objections to be heard, I guess it's time for this week's challenge;

A new limited format is nearly upon us, and I'm a big fan of both Draft and Sealed, so what I'd like to see from you all is a Sign-Post Uncommon!

*Spoiler: For those unfamiliar with the term*
Show

A Sign-Post Uncommon is a card included in a set which is intended to indicate what a given colour pair is meant to be doing within that set's limited environment. They're often, but not always, creature cards, and will usually have abilities that either set up or pay off the colour pair's draft archetype.

Some recent examples are Invigorating Hot Spring from Neon Dynasty, Balmor, Battlemage Captain from Dominaria United, and Devoted Grafkeeper from Innistrad: Midnight Hunt.

A good Sign-Post Uncommon will be able to tell a drafter what kind of deck they should aim for within a colour pair, even if the rest of the pack the card is in has no cards of those colours.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Thanks Comissar! Now let's see...

Nightshade Night Shade - 1BG
_It's a shadowy dryad with purple tomatoes in her leaf-hair. In fact, there are tomatoes growing all over the place..._
Creature - Dryad Shade U
Toxic _(Damage this deals to players also causes them to get that many poison counters. A player with 10 or more poison counters loses the game.)_
(b/g): Nightshade Night Shade gets +1/+1 until end of turn.
1/1

*Spoiler: The Archetype*
Show

It's black/green Infect support, but it plays more nicely with +1/+1 counters and with creatures from other archetypes. The idea is to scare your opponent with small and medium creatures that _might_ kill them out of nowhere. Black usually combines Toxic with evasion, where green tacks it onto otherwise-fair creatures and then pumps them with combat tricks. Nightshade Night Shade's ability is supposed to feel a little like both; opponents don't like blocking things that can pump and trade up so easily, but they can't risk eating 8 poison counters at once either. I might need to nerf it to a 1/1 depending on how strong the archetype is.

----------


## Quiddle

Martial Mystic RG
Creature - Human Monk U
Focused(As Martial Mystic enters the battlefield you become focused.) 
When Marital Mystic attacks if you are Focused it gains Double Strike until the end of the turn
2/2

Focused
As long as you are focused reveal the top card of your library. When you take 3 or more combat damage become wild and mill 1. 
//
Wild 
At the beginning of your upkeep mill 1. Whenever a card if put into your graveyard from anywhere, if you have 6 or more cards in your graveyard exile them, scry 1, and become focused.

----------


## Personification

*Vanguard of New Naktamun* UG
[_Art: An Amonkhet warrior deftly jumping from one rocky outcropping to another. Beneath their legs you can see the grasping arms of the zombies they are avoiding._]
Creature - Human Scout U (Future Amonkhet set expansion symbol)
Whenever ~ deals combat damage to a player, draw a card.
You may exert ~ as it attacks. When you do, target creature can't be blocked this turn.
1/3
_Without the protection of the Hekma, it was up to the survivors of Naktamun to find safety for themselves._

The limited archetype is UG saboteur (creatures that get extra value from hitting your opponents). Instead of the common track of going big with UG, this set would focus on smaller value creatures and tempo.

----------


## Comissar

Gonna be busy when it's _actually_ 24 hours to go, so this is the 25 hours and 40 minute warning to get your submissions in and make any edits to existing submissions!

----------


## mystic1110

Helix-Shaped Aurora WR
Enchantment (U)
Lifelink
Whenever another enchantment enters the battlefield under your control, Helix-Shaped Aurora deals 1 damage to each opponent.
[5], Exile an aura from your graveyard: Create 2 tapped 2/2 red and white elemental creature tokens.

----------


## TiaC

Inspired Crusader 1GW
Creature - Human Knight U
Trample
Whenever Inspired Crusader deals combat damage to a player, investigate.
Whenever you sacrifice a Clue, put a +1/+1 counter on target creature you control.
3/2


G/W is a solid midrange draft archetype. Its curve is strongest in the 3-5 CMC range. It represents a benevolent theocracy, and the set's only Gods are in those colors. Clues are flavored as divine inspiration, and are a common rider on otherwise slightly overcosted cards. It has a few cards that make Clues cheaper, gain additional value when they are sacrificed, or allow you to sacrifice them for other effects. It's a bit bigger and slower than most G/W archetypes, and the Clues give it more late-game gas.

----------


## Comissar

Alright folks, submissions are now closed! Judgement to follow soon!

----------


## Comissar

It's evalutation time! I'm mostly going to be looking at the following for these;

1 - How clearly does the card communicate the draft archetype it represents? If someone is new to drafting, does this card tell you what the colour pair ought to be doing?

2 - How does the card stand on its own? The card needs to not be format warping, but also shouldn't be unplayable. Sign-post uncommons should basically always make the cut if you're in the colours for them in a draft, even if they don't see play outside of limited.

3 - What kind of deck would this card need in order to function well and how easy would such a deck be to construct within a draft? This will largely be determined by considering what would hypothetically need to be printed at common/uncommon in order to support the archetype.

The comments I'm making are intended to be constructive, and anxiety brain is helpfully pointing out to me that they're longer than what has usually been provided, so hopefully you guys enjoy seeing my thought processes on the cards themselves and don't take them as overly critical >_> 

I've genuinely enjoyed seeing all of these and especially enjoyed trying to puzzle out how they would work in limited.

*Spoiler: Nightshade Night Shade*
Show




> Thanks Comissar! Now let's see...
> 
> Nightshade Night Shade - 1BG
> _It's a shadowy dryad with purple tomatoes in her leaf-hair. In fact, there are tomatoes growing all over the place..._
> Creature - Dryad Shade U
> Toxic _(Damage this deals to players also causes them to get that many poison counters. A player with 10 or more poison counters loses the game.)_
> (b/g): Nightshade Night Shade gets +1/+1 until end of turn.
> 1/1
> 
> ...


The name is fun, as is the confusion I imagine some will feel at seeing tomatoes involved in the art. On a flavour note, needs more potatoes  :Small Tongue: 

So, looking at the mechanics only, B/G wants to win by poisoning. The shade ability makes me think there may be some kind've relatively common ramp within the format as well. Having it be a hybrid activation helps to make the Shade more splashable while still being strongest within a B/G deck. On a personal note, I'm not a huge fan of poison as a mechanic, but that's from a constructed perspective as I've not been playing long enough to have seen Poison in limited, and it might be more fun to fool around with there. (Kaldheim doesn't count, nor does Dominaria United, it's not a factor in the vast majority of games there).

As a standalone card, I don't know how I'd feel about using this. A 3 mana 1/1 is obviously an awful rate, so the question is do the abilities make up for it? If you play it on curve, it dies to anything, but that's often the case with creatures that give themselves a temporary buff for mana. The shade ability lets the Night Shade stay relevant throughout the game, albeit usually by threat of activation. It makes for a good late game mana sink and, if the game goes long enough, is a _must_ block thanks to Toxic, and even early chip damage will cause pause for thought. Poison's not removable, after all. Even if you're not a poison deck, the way Toxic works means you can still make use of it as a normal shade without having to worry about splitting your deck across two different damage tracks, getting around the parasitic nature of Infect.

I think this'd be strong in both ramp and aggro decks. Aggro decks can use a bunch of combat tricks to pull surprise wins from time to time, and the threat of activation is also very real. Ramp decks, more straightforwardly, can just pump a tonne of mana in and go crazy. Aggro is often a relatively easy archetype to pull together in limited with many different common combat tricks, though it's not typically B/G. Red would likely be involved in some way to pull that together, but Green does get its fair share of tricks. A ramp deck would usually be harder to pull together. Playable ramp in Limited is usually at Uncommon or higher outside of dedicated battlecruiser sets, so you won't see it that often, but mana dorks could help allieviate that. Looking beyond this specific card and more at the archetype, you mention Black Toxic creatures tending toward evasion, I imagine they'd tend to be the ones you value taking more than Green Toxic creatures, but a big dumb trampling Toxic creature could be scary. 



*Spoiler: Martial Mystic*
Show




> Martial Mystic RG
> Creature - Human Monk U
> Focused(As Martial Mystic enters the battlefield you become focused.) 
> When Marital Mystic attacks if you are Focused it gains Double Strike until the end of the turn
> 2/2
> 
> Focused
> As long as you are focused reveal the top card of your library. When you take 3 or more combat damage become wild and mill 1. 
> //
> ...


Unfortunately, I... don't know what this archetype is aiming for. There seems to be some kind've Night/Day inspired mechanic in Focused/Wild, but I'm not sure how this would apply to an entire draft archetype? Presumably it'd be creatures that care about which state you're in, but is the mechanic solely located within R/G? If it isn't, how do you differentiate between how the colours interat with Focused/Wild? Given the Monk gains Double Strike when attacking, presumably R/G rewards you with buffed attackers provided you're in the right state? Focused/Wild also seems like a very memory intensive mechanic to have as a constant state for the game. Other game state mechanics (Night/Day and the City's Blessing being the ones that spring to mind) typically have very little mechanical weight on their own, and instead other cards care about them in a binary fashion (is it Night or Day? Do I have the City's Blessing?). Even Dungeons, a more complex mechanic, are only cared about in a very small number of ways outside of their own room effects (Which Dungeon are you starting? Which room do you progress to? Have you completed a Dungeon?) and they will only impact the game if you actively force them to by Venturing, an active action rather than a passive recurring action.

As a standalone, the Mystic's stats are passable to underwhelming. Bears are slowly getting crept out at this point in Magic's development, ideally you don't want to be playing a 2/2 that doesn't do anything, even if you play it on curve you'll find it rapidly outclassed. So how do its abilities hold up? A 2/2 Double Strike for 2 would be pretty good, being able to trade with an X/4 and outright stopping X/2's is a good ability, and it's a natural home for buff spells and Auras/Equipments. This is only a 2/2 Double Strike on the swing, so you won't get to choose what creatures it interacts with, which still leaves it as a reasonable early-mid game attacker, except you only get _that_ if you're in the right state (and you can't control when you leave Focused), and you have the added drawback of having your opponent know what your next draw will be (on a formatting note, Focused should read '... play with the top card of your library revealed'). The Wild part of Focused/Wild feels a bit contradictory too. Milling consistently would be great for a graveyard deck, except you periodically lose your graveyard and can't force yourself to return to Wild. I think I'd have liked to have seen the Mystic have an ability that would be active in the Wild state to help keep it relevant on the ground when you're not Focused. On a colour pie note, Double Strike very rarely appears in green. There's a total of 22 cards in Green that can gain/grant Double Strike. Of those, only 9 are uncommon or below, and all of them require another colour to grant them Double Strike. Double Strike is very common in White, however, and I think it'd make a lot more sense as a W/R card.

The Mystic very clearly wants to be in an aggro deck. It's as cheap as a gold card can be without being hybrid costed, and will situationally have a very aggressively focused ability on it too.  Outside of the usual aggro staples, though, I'm not entirely sure what the deck would want. Presumably there would be commons that set you to Focused or Wild on ETB, but I don't know that I would want to be making use of the effect. Focused feels like it's mostly downside, even taking into account the creature-based buffs, and while self-mill would be nice with Wild, as previously stated, it doesn't play very nicely with a dedicated self-mill deck, and you also can't deliberately go Wild with the mechanic as-is.




*Spoiler: Vanguard of New Naktamun*
Show




> *Vanguard of New Naktamun* UG
> [_Art: An Amonkhet warrior deftly jumping from one rocky outcropping to another. Beneath their legs you can see the grasping arms of the zombies they are avoiding._]
> Creature - Human Scout U (Future Amonkhet set expansion symbol)
> Whenever ~ deals combat damage to a player, draw a card.
> You may exert ~ as it attacks. When you do, target creature can't be blocked this turn.
> 1/3
> _Without the protection of the Hekma, it was up to the survivors of Naktamun to find safety for themselves._
> 
> The limited archetype is UG saboteur (creatures that get extra value from hitting your opponents). Instead of the common track of going big with UG, this set would focus on smaller value creatures and tempo.


The Vanguard communicates very cleanly what it wants you to do. Swing and make contact, draw cards. I'd expect this to be an archetype with a lot of evasion or tempo plays to enable that style of play. It'd obviously be insane if every creature drew you cards on contact, so presumably the commons for the archetype would have weaker effects on making contact, or give you ways of setting up a swing. It'd probably be pretty frustrating to play against  :Small Tongue: 

2 mana is about what you'd expect to be paying for a gold 1/3. It's not something you'd want to pay for if that's all it was, even 1 mana 1/3's aren't usually worth it, but this does come with some pretty strong upside. Repeatable card draw is very strong, and this is especially true for Limited, where you and your opponent can both easily end up in top deck mode toward the late game. Admittedly, you'll only be drawing every other turn off this by the time you reach that point, but being able to go unblockable also makes the Vanguard a good candidate for Auras and Equipment. The card draw effect also lets you off-set some of the risk of auras. If you play an aura that lets your Vanguard get through when it otherwise wouldn't have been able to, you're rewarded with a draw. If anything, I'd be concerned this might be a bit too strong as a one-card engine and suggest it change to Loot rather than straight up Draw, though I'm not confident enough on that assessment given it'd only be able to attack every turn in the extreme early game, or if you've built a strong tempo deck around it.

I've already said it, this'd go well in a tempo deck. It gives you gas to keep going and can get around the card disadvantage of bounce/freeze spells. It could also go nicely in control decks as it stays relevant throughout the game thanks to its exert ability and, importantly for Control, can serve as an early blocker if needed while still giving value in the later game. Tempo cards are frequently printed at common, so support for the Vanguard would also be easy to come by. 




*Spoiler: Helix-Shaped Aurora*
Show




> Helix-Shaped Aurora WR
> Enchantment (U)
> Lifelink
> Whenever another enchantment enters the battlefield under your control, Helix-Shaped Aurora deals 1 damage to each opponent.
> [5], Exile an aura from your graveyard: Create 2 tapped 2/2 red and white elemental creature tokens.


Before getting into the card itself, it's strange to see Lifelink on something that isn't a Creature. It's something that is allowed, there've been a handful of cards in the past that give Instants/Sorceries Lifelink, but there's no non-creature cards that natively have Lifelink or can gain it (with the exception of the odd Vehicle). I'd probably just remove Lifelink and add 'You gain life equal to the damage dealt this way' for the sake of consistency with other cards, but it's not a huge issue.

The Aurora wants you to be in an Enchantment deck. Specifically, it wants you to be in a deck with a lot of Auras. You'd need a set built around Enchantments for this to work, but we've been to Theros a couple of times now, so Enchantment sets aren't off the cards or anything. Given the activated ability works off cards in the graveyard, I'd expect there to be some kind've self-mill subtheme within W/R. While odd for W/R, we've seen that work well before in Strixhaven, so it's also not unprecedented. Overall, the Aurora pretty cleanly communicates the kind've deck you want for it.

For just 2 mana, you can get away with the Aurora not doing anything the turn you play it. Ideally, you'd want the format to be a slower one so that you don't get penalised if you play it on curve, but given it isn't a creature, you also don't need to play it on curve. Pinging your opponent for 1 and gaining 1 when doing so is a little underwhelming as an ability. It doesn't impact the board and the lifegain is neither significant or consistent enough to make a big difference in any but the longest of games. The activated ability has a very strong payoff. Two bodies for 5 mana at instant speed is very good. It's smart to have the tokens enter tapped, having them come in untapped would cause a lot of board stall situations. The activation cost of exiling an aura seems challenging to achieve for reasons I'll get into in the next section. I'd be tempted to suggest having the tokens be Enchantment Creatures, when I first read it I assumed they were. It'd help the Aurora maintain later game relevance when top deck mode becomes engaged as it can trigger itself and help you close the game out.

You kind've want to be looking at 'Aura Tribal' with the Aurora. The trouble with trying to play Aura Tribal is that you open yourself up for two for one's and, unless you see the Aurora, you won't necessarily be able to take advantage of the Auras in your graveyard. You'd also need a good concentration of Auras to ensure you'd get consistent activations of the Aurora, we're talking 5-6 Auras in your deck. This number comes down a little if there's also a self-mill theme as you'll more naturally load your graveyard, but each Aura in your deck needs to be better than just having another creature, and you don't always get that at common.




*Spoiler: Inspired Crusader*
Show




> Inspired Crusader 1GW
> Creature - Human Knight U
> Trample
> Whenever Inspired Crusader deals combat damage to a player, investigate.
> Whenever you sacrifice a Clue, put a +1/+1 counter on target creature you control.
> 3/2
> 
> 
> G/W is a solid midrange draft archetype. Its curve is strongest in the 3-5 CMC range. It represents a benevolent theocracy, and the set's only Gods are in those colors. Clues are flavored as divine inspiration, and are a common rider on otherwise slightly overcosted cards. It has a few cards that make Clues cheaper, gain additional value when they are sacrificed, or allow you to sacrifice them for other effects. It's a bit bigger and slower than most G/W archetypes, and the Clues give it more late-game gas.


The clue theme is pretty clear here with the payoff of saccing Clues being independant of the combat trigger. Having to pay 2 to cash the clues in slow the archetype down somewhat, but not so much that it'd be unworkable, and offering an additional incentive to pay the 2 is nice too, especially as it could serve as a combat trick if the opponent is unwary.

A 3/2 for 3 is ok. A 3/2 trampler is better, and a 3/2 trampler that also gives you a clue on contact is a nice little card. Adding the +1 counter upside helps to maintain the Crusader's relevance if a game goes long. On its own, if you got the Crusader late you'd probably struggle to get the engine going without a combat trick or removal, later game boards can get very locked down on the ground. Ideally you'd want to have some Clues to hand already if you're not able to play the Crusader on curve. That said, you probably still play the Crusader even if it's your only Clue generator. With enough ways of making Clues, this is just a better Tireless Tracker, which is very strong company to keep.

You'd want a lot of ways to make Clues in the deck to make the Crusader shine. The good news is, Clues help you find more things that make Clues. Commons for the archetype would likely just have one and done generation, either an ETB or stapled onto a spell effect, but that'd be enough support to set the deck up. The main thing you'd have to watch out for are more aggro decks taking you down before you could get your feet under you as Clue value should be enough to help you to push through against Control.



*Spoiler: Ok, but who won?*
Show



*Spoiler: Third Place*
Show

Nightshade Night Shade by Dr.Gunsforhands.

The Shade looks solid, Toxic seems like a decent fix to the parasitic nature of Infect, but I'm not sure how well the Shade communicates the archetype beyond 'play Toxic cards'. That said, it's a good late game sink and can remain relevant through the game while also demanding it be blocked, potentially allowing it to take out multiple creatures over a game.


*Spoiler: Second Place*
Show

Vanguard of New Naktamun by Personification.

This was very nearly first place and it basically boiled down to a gut choice. Honestly, on a different day I might've chosen differently. The Vanguard is a really nice Uncommon that stays relevant throughout the game while also playing very well in both Tempo and Control shells. It's very cool!


*Spoiler: First Place*
Show

Inspired Crusader by TiaC.

Very close competition, but Inspired Crusader feels like the cleanest design to me. It communicates very clearly what kind've deck it wants you to make around it, it gives set up and payoff, and the rate you pay feels about right for what you get. Well done!

----------


## TiaC

I'm glad you liked it! I was a little worried I was too close to Tireless Tracker. 

For this week, *Take a mechanic that was that was only used on a small number of cards and do something new with it.*

If you look at the pages for Keyword abilities, Keyword actions, and Ability words, you can see how many times they have appeared on cards. This should be no greater than 25 for the mechanic you pick, and preferably much less. 

As to "do something new", use the mechanic in a way that doesn't feel like previous uses. These small mechanics are often only used in one way, and there's more design space available. For example, you could make a _Pack Tactics_ card that applied a drawback instead of a benefit when the condition is met or a _Spectacle_ card with a non-mana Spectacle cost, or one that's an instant that would really benefit from off-turn Spectacle activation. 

I was thinking about the development of cycling with this challenge. When it first appeared, it always cost 2, and pretty much nothing interacted with it. Then it came back, and it had other costs and you saw "when you cycle [this]" abilities. (Also landcycling, but that's a different mechanic) Then it came back again, and it had a few cards with non-mana costs. They keep bringing it back with more "when you cycle [this]" or "when you cycle a card" cards, Yidaro has another twist, and there's still a ton of things they haven't done with it.

----------


## Bucky

Top down design using Absorb:

Paladin's Broadshield    2
Artifact - Equipment
Equipped creature has Ward {2} _(Whenever it becomes the target of a spell or ability an opponent controls, counter that spell or ability unless that player pays {2})_ and Absorb 2 _(If a source would deal damage to it, prevent 2 of that damage)_.

Equipped creature can block an additional creature each combat.

Equip {2}

----------


## mystic1110

Hive Gestationer 2G
Creature - Insect (U)
Ripple 4 - Creature with converted mana cost equal to 1 _(When you cast this spell, you may reveal the top four cards of your library. You may cast spells with the same name as this spell or any creature with converted mana cost equal to 1 from among those cards without paying their mana costs. Put the rest on the bottom of your library.)_
1/1

----------


## ben-zayb

*Arcbound Siegebreaker* W
{image: a tank with arcbound aesthetics}
Artifact - Vehicle U
Modular defender, 2 +1/+1 _(This enters the battlefield with a defender counter and 2 +1/+1 counters on it. When it is put into a graveyard from the battlefield, you may put its counters on target artifact or creature.)_
Crew 1
_One part armory, one part prison._
1/1

*Spoiler*
Show

Modular would be changed to include keyword counters, -1/-1 counters, and charge counters. It follows the format "Modular <N> <counter kind a>, <O> <counter  kind b>, and so on, except the format now omits "1" if N=1.

Modular would be set to appear on non-creature artifacts, so the counters can now be added to either artifact or creature.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Let's go for a little used Kamigawa one and switch things up for Ravnica.

Run through the Districts 2G
Sorcery - R
Sweep - Return any number of gates you control to their owners hand. Search your library for that many land cards, put them onto the battlefield tapped, then shuffle your library. 

Like a slightly cheaper scapeshift but you're limited to gates and they bounce instead of sacrifice. Doesn't put you behind on land like the few other sweep spells.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Contracted Channeler - W
Creature - Human Cleric C (Comes in a Ravnica-themed Jumpstart pack, then is reprinted in an Innistrad set)
As long as Contracted Channeler is haunted, it gets +2/+1 and has flying.
1/2

*Spoiler: Not good enough*
Show

Enlightened One - 1W
Creature - Human Cleric R
Haunt, Lifelink
The creature Saint Traft haunts gets +2/+2 and has lifelink. If you don't control it, it can't attack or block.
2/2


Did you know that Haunt was only printed on ten cards, and that only two of those were ever reprinted? It always does the same thing, too - it comes with a spell or ETB effect, and repeats that effect when the creature it haunts dies. You'd think they'd have given it the cycling treatment in Innistrad at some point, with all of its spirit and sacrifice themes, but nope.

----------


## somethingrandom

Grug-greg Goblin King 3R
Creature - Legendary Goblin R
Haste
Amplify 1  (As this creature enters the battlefield, put 1 +1/+1 counter on it for each Goblin card you reveal in your hand.)
When ~ Enters the battlefield put a +1/+1 counter on it for each Goblin you control
Sacrifice ~:Create X 1/1 Goblin creature tokens with "This creature attacks each turn if able where X is the number of +1/+1 counter on ~
1/1

----------


## Comissar

Haktos, Rage of Akros - 2RG
Legendary Creature - Human Warrior MR

Trample
Rampage X (_Whenever this creature becomes blocked, it gets +X/+X until end of turn for each creature blocking it beyond the first where X is the number of creatures blocking it beyond the first._)
All creatures able to block Haktos, Rage of Akros do so.

3/3

_Mighty Haktos fell into a deep rage at the loss of Perynes. Driven by vengeance, he stalked the battlefield and sought to drown his woes in blood._

*Spoiler: Design Note*
Show

Forcing blocks leads to Haktos growing exponentially stronger against busy boards, encouraging board stalls to break while also helping to get around one of the biggest downsides of Rampage, that being that people can opt to just not block with more than one or two creatures. If blocked by two creatures, Haktos gets +1/+1. If blocked by three, he gets +4/+4. Four give +9/+9, and so on. Against a token strategy, he could be pretty scary.

----------


## Personification

In the return to Eldraine they will fight Elsa!

*Herald of the Snow Queen* 3
Snow Artifact Creature  - Golem (U)
_Adamant_ - When ~ enters the battlefield, if at least three Snow mana was spent to cast it, tap target creature an opponent controls and put a stun counter on it.
3/3
_"You will bow before your queen."_

----------


## Quiddle

Blimpo, The Traveling Circus 2
Legendary Artifact MR
At the beginning of your upkeep return ~ to your hand unless you pay {1}.
You may play non-land cards with circus counters on them from exile.
Forecast 1 - Reveal ~ from your hand, exile the top two cards of your library with a circus counter on them. (Activate this ability only during your upkeep and only once each turn.)
"Come one! Come all!"

----------


## ben-zayb

Nevermind. Brain fart.

----------


## TiaC

*Spoiler: Paladin's Broadshield*
Show




> Top down design using Absorb:
> 
> Paladin's Broadshield    2
> Artifact - Equipment
> Equipped creature has Ward {2} _(Whenever it becomes the target of a spell or ability an opponent controls, counter that spell or ability unless that player pays {2})_ and Absorb 2 _(If a source would deal damage to it, prevent 2 of that damage)_.
> 
> Equipped creature can block an additional creature each combat.
> 
> Equip {2}


Absorb has only been on one card, so anything you do with it is a new thing. The additional block distinguishes this from just giving +0/+2, and it also beats Deathtouch a lot of the time. I think it could be a bit stronger, maybe it could cost 1. There's no rarity, which makes it hard to say where this fits in limited. The pieces all fit together well. I like this card, but I don't know how much more design space is opened up for new Absorb cards.



*Spoiler: Hive Gestationer*
Show




> Hive Gestationer 2G
> Creature - Insect (U)
> Ripple 4 - Creature with converted mana cost equal to 1 _(When you cast this spell, you may reveal the top four cards of your library. You may cast spells with the same name as this spell or any creature with converted mana cost equal to 1 from among those cards without paying their mana costs. Put the rest on the bottom of your library.)_
> 1/1


Ripple has been on 6 cards. This changes the templating a bit, but the old cards still work the same way, which I like. I'm really unsure how strong it is. One hit will be a bit weak, unless it's another Hive Gestationer. Two hits will be pretty good, and if there's an effective weenie deck in the format, this could be a big boost to it. A complete miss is going to suck, and most CMC 1 card won't be great on turn 3. Probably could be a 2/1 or even a 2/2. The change to Ripple means that cards with it are going to feel like Companions. They ask you to build your deck in a certain way, but give a large payoff for doing so. You could make a cycle for the limited archetypes of a set, and they'd probably still see play in constructed. The wording is a little awkward, playing the cards for free means the CMC limit will usually be needed. Really interesting direction to go with this. 



*Spoiler: Arcbound Siegebreaker*
Show




> *Arcbound Siegebreaker* W
> {image: a tank with arcbound aesthetics}
> Artifact - Vehicle U
> Modular defender, 2 +1/+1 _(This enters the battlefield with a defender counter and 2 +1/+1 counters on it. When it is put into a graveyard from the battlefield, you may put its counters on target artifact or creature.)_
> Crew 1
> _One part armory, one part prison._
> 1/1
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...


This card is doing a lot that's different. You made a change to modular that will impact previous cards, which is inelegant. However, I think this would be the right way to do modular, with it affecting all counters, and going to any artifact or creature. (Creature or vehicle might be better, but it doesn't matter) You can do a ton with new Modular, it's going to be Mutate-like and that's fun. I think the wording is confusing, and it might be better as either Modular 2, Defender and say that multiple counters are only for +1/+1, or flip them to Modular 2 +1/+1, defender. I don't know how strong it is. W for a 3/3 Defender is fine. However, this both needs another creature to work, and turns into a removal spell (or, rarely, a buff) when it dies. This kills ground strategies in limited, and can easily be a 2 for 1 eventually. Really nice mechanic, but I don't know if defender on a vehicle was the best demonstration, it's complicated.


*Spoiler: Run through the Districts*
Show




> Let's go for a little used Kamigawa one and switch things up for Ravnica.
> 
> Run through the Districts 2G
> Sorcery - R
> Sweep - Return any number of gates you control to their owners hand. Search your library for that many land cards, put them onto the battlefield tapped, then shuffle your library. 
> 
> Like a slightly cheaper scapeshift but you're limited to gates and they bounce instead of sacrifice. Doesn't put you behind on land like the few other sweep spells.


Sweep has only been on 4 cards, and they weren't good. Opening it up to non-basics is interesting, and having the lands replace themselves deals with the main problem of Sweep. I think the ability to search for a bunch of non-basics could be too strong in some format. Also gets crazy with landfall. The Johnny in me thinks there are cool decks to be made with this. I'm not sure what other Sweep cards you could make. It's still bouncing a lot of land, and that's a big cost for anything that doesn't replace the land.


*Spoiler: Contracted Channeler*
Show




> Contracted Channeler - W
> Creature - Human Cleric C (Comes in a Ravnica-themed Jumpstart pack, then is reprinted in an Innistrad set)
> As long as Contracted Channeler is haunted, it gets +2/+1 and has flying.
> 1/2
> 
> *Spoiler: Not good enough*
> Show
> 
> Enlightened One - 1W
> ...


I like that you put thought into how this would be printed, and I like the addition of haunted as a condition. Haunt was always used as a weird rebound-like effect. This makes the choice of what to haunt have more to it than "is this going to die when I want it to?". It opens up more design space. I don't know if making haunt work like your original attempt is a good idea. That feels like it would be easier to do as a Double-faced card that turns into an enchantment when it dies. So, then the question becomes what can you do with haunt that isn't better done with double-faced cards. Haunted as a condition is a good place to go with it, I think. The card might be too strong, depending on the haunt cards in the set. Drop it on turn 1, play an instant/sorcery with haunt on turn 2, and you have a 3/3 flying attacking on the second turn with no card disadvantage. Even if the haunt cards are just like Cry of Contrition, that's a strong start, especially in limited. Very interesting.


*Spoiler: Grug-greg Goblin King*
Show




> Grug-greg Goblin King 3R
> Creature - Legendary Goblin R
> Haste
> Amplify 1  (As this creature enters the battlefield, put 1 +1/+1 counter on it for each Goblin card you reveal in your hand.)
> When ~ Enters the battlefield put a +1/+1 counter on it for each Goblin you control
> Sacrifice ~:Create X 1/1 Goblin creature tokens with "This creature attacks each turn if able where X is the number of +1/+1 counter on ~
> 1/1


Amplify has been on 9 cards. 4 of those cards do something for each +1/+1 counter on them, so this isn't doing much new with it. It's a nice Goblin design, a sort of reverse lord that's resistant to removal. I don't think the tokens need attacks each turn if able and it could have trample or menace or something. It's a nice way to put a bit of body in a Goblin deck, but it's not too different from other amplify cards.


*Spoiler: Haktos, Rage of Akros*
Show




> Haktos, Rage of Akros - 2RG
> Legendary Creature - Human Warrior MR
> 
> Trample
> Rampage X (_Whenever this creature becomes blocked, it gets +X/+X until end of turn for each creature blocking it beyond the first where X is the number of creatures blocking it beyond the first._)
> All creatures able to block Haktos, Rage of Akros do so.
> 
> 3/3
> 
> ...


The card we always wanted out of Rampage. I remember playing Lure and Gorilla Berserkers together when I was a kid. Rampage has been on 13 cards, but it was way overcosted on all of them. This is a massive threat on a crowded board, but is only decent if your opponent has 1 or 2 untapped creatures. Combining Rampage with Lure and Rampage X are both new things that work well on this card, but that's about all you can do with them. I really like this card, it feels elegantly put together. The most damming thing I can say about it is that I don't know if the keyword works better than just writing out the ability.


*Spoiler: Herald of the Snow Queen*
Show




> In the return to Eldraine they will fight Elsa!
> 
> *Herald of the Snow Queen* 3
> Snow Artifact Creature  - Golem (U)
> _Adamant_ - When ~ enters the battlefield, if at least three Snow mana was spent to cast it, tap target creature an opponent controls and put a stun counter on it.
> 3/3
> _"You will bow before your queen."_


Adamant has been on 17 cards and has always been 3 colored mana. Snow Adamant is new, and a nice way of encouraging use of snow mana for a future snow set. 3 snow is going to be hard to pull off in limited, and this could be a limited card. In constructed, I like that this costs 3, because it's easy to make all your basics snow lands, but you could still miss this if you had any non-basics. Nice card for the next snow set, I think it's in a great spot power-wise and elegant.


*Spoiler: Blimpo, The Traveling Circus*
Show




> Blimpo, The Traveling Circus 2
> Legendary Artifact MR
> At the beginning of your upkeep return ~ to your hand unless you pay {1}.
> You may play non-land cards with circus counters on them from exile.
> Forecast 1 - Reveal ~ from your hand, exile the top two cards of your library with a circus counter on them. (Activate this ability only during your upkeep and only once each turn.)
> "Come one! Come all!"


Forecast is on 11 cards. Because it triggers during your upkeep, you don't know what you will draw. The thing where the Forecast does nothing until you play it is new, as is the self-bounce. I think this is very powerful. 1 mana a turn as an optional payment is almost nothing for most decks, and when you play it it can easily be a draw 6 that will go back to your hand and draw more later. Because you bounce it at the beginning of your upkeep, I think you can play it every turn, let it bounce, and then forecast it every turn. Basically, paying 3 to draw two each turn. It's a new use of Forecast, and you could make some cards with it, Forecast remains confusing, but I think this card is too powerful. 


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Bunch of great card this week, and really creative work all around. I think I have to give it to *mystic1110* with *Hive Gestationer* It opened up the Ripple mechanic very well. Congratulations!

There was more to say about every card and I could keep going wants to say anything about them or my judgement.

----------


## mystic1110

Thank you for the Win!

In honor of Bank of America (BofA) double-downgrading Wizards of the Coast's parent company Hasbro's (HAS) stock because the company "is hurting the long-term value of Magic: The Gathering by overproducing cards" *lets make a card that used the word "Investor" in the card title*  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Personification

*Long-Term Investor* {W/B}{W/B}
Creature - Spirit U
Whenever another creature you control dies, you may pay {W/B}. If you do, return ~ from your graveyard to the battlefield tapped.
2/2
_I've been dying since before you were born, and Obzedat help me I'll die ten more times before you're born again._

----------


## Tom the Mime

Not settled on what the card will do yet but it seems ripe for an un set title 

Emrakul, Cryptoinvestor 14
Legendary Creature - Eldrazi R Un
Emrakul costs 1 less for each treasure token you control. 
Flying, Trample, Protection from rares and mythic rares
When you cast ~, exile all cards in each opponents hand. 
At the beginning of your upkeep, each opponents chooses a card exiled by ~ and returns it to its owners hand.
14/14
_To the moon!_

Was the whole card an excuse for that flavour text on Emrakul? Yes, yes it was. Also, the way the last ability is worded is intentional with the cards not coming back at all if Emrakul is dealt with.

Flavour text for an unwritten goblin investor:
How can you tell a investor apart from the other goblins? They're in vests.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Trinket Investor* 2U
Creature - Dwarf Artificer C
Invest  artifact with mana value 1 or less _(At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay 1 and reveal the top card of your library. If you do and it's an artifact card with mana value 1 or less, create a Treasure token. You may put that card at the bottom of your library.)_
2/2

Ability template:
Invest  {characteristic} _(At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay 1 and reveal the top card of your library. If you do and it's a/an {characteristic} card, create a Treasure token. You may put that card at the bottom of your library.)_

----------


## Quiddle

Darksoul Investor 1BB
Creature - Demon Advisor R
T: Another target creature you control gets +3/+3 until the end of the turn, put a -1/-1 counter on it.
Whenever a creature you control dies you lose life and draw cards equal to the number of -1/-1 counters on it.
2/4
"Power at a price."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Orcish Investors - 1RR
_An orc with a feather boa triumphantly smashes a
"for sale" sign while her suit-and-tie partner cheers
her on. The building behind them is obviously on fire._
Creature - Orc R
When Orcish Investors enters the battlefield, destroy
target land. Its controller creates a treasure token.
-
_Since they bought the property, they haven't so
much rent it out as rent it to pieces._
2/2

*Spoiler: Weaker version?*
Show

T, Sacrifice Orcish Investors: Each player sacrifices
a nonbasic land and creates a treasure token.

----------


## Comissar

Ehneff-Ti, Diamond Handed Investor - 3R

Legendary Creature - Goblin R (Un)

When Ehneff-Ti, Diamond Handed Investor enters the battlefield, and at the beginning of your upkeep, you may roll a D6. When you do, Ehneff-Ti, Diamond Handed Investor deals damage to you equal to the result and you create a Green Legendary Ape Creature Token named 'Disinterested Chimpanzee' with power and toughness equal to the result of the roll and 'At the beginning of your upkeep, roll 1D6. On a 1-3 put a number of +1/+1 counters on this creature equal to the number rolled. On a 4-6 put a number of -1/-1 counters on this creature equal to the number rolled.'

1/4

_Art Description for Ehneff-Ti: A goblin with hands made of literal diamonds cradles a monkey statue with a manic look in his eyes. The statue is of low quality and, notably, has a vacant expression on its face.

Art Description for Disinterested Chimpanzee: A Chimpanzee dressed in 1940's sailor getup sits at the bow of an early 20th century luxury river boat. Its pose is reminiscent of 'The Thinker' statue, it looks thoroughly bored with its surroundings._

----------


## somethingrandom

Seed Investor 1G
Creature - Human Druid U
_A man digging a small hole and placing a acorn inside_
When Seed Investor enters the battlefield put a seed counter on it
At the beginning of your upkeep chose one
Put a Seed counter on ~Sacrifice ~ Search your Library for X forests where X is the number of seed counters on ~ and put them onto the battlefield tapped
From tiny acorns grow mighty forests
1/1

----------


## mystic1110

Will aim to get judgement out by Friday. Thanks!

----------


## mystic1110

*Spoiler: Somethingrandom*
Show




> Seed Investor 1G
> Creature - Human Druid U
> _A man digging a small hole and placing a acorn inside_
> When Seed Investor enters the battlefield put a seed counter on it
> At the beginning of your upkeep chose one
> Put a Seed counter on ~Sacrifice ~ Search your Library for X forests where X is the number of seed counters on ~ and put them onto the battlefield tapped
> From tiny acorns grow mighty forests
> 1/1


I really like this - the slow build up towards a huge forest. My only issue is whether this is acceptable complexity for an uncommon. Probably is - it's not too hard to grok, but it does have a special counter for itself.


*Spoiler: Comissar*
Show




> Ehneff-Ti, Diamond Handed Investor - 3R
> 
> Legendary Creature - Goblin R (Un)
> 
> When Ehneff-Ti, Diamond Handed Investor enters the battlefield, and at the beginning of your upkeep, you may roll a D6. When you do, Ehneff-Ti, Diamond Handed Investor deals damage to you equal to the result and you create a Green Legendary Ape Creature Token named 'Disinterested Chimpanzee' with power and toughness equal to the result of the roll and 'At the beginning of your upkeep, roll 1D6. On a 1-3 put a number of +1/+1 counters on this creature equal to the number rolled. On a 4-6 put a number of -1/-1 counters on this creature equal to the number rolled.'
> 
> 1/4
> 
> _Art Description for Ehneff-Ti: A goblin with hands made of literal diamonds cradles a monkey statue with a manic look in his eyes. The statue is of low quality and, notably, has a vacant expression on its face.
> ...


 Always have a hard time judging UN cards - it's a pretty complex card, but seems like on average it deals you 3.5 damage each round and creates a 3.5 token (on average) - that token then has additional rolls that make it on average . . . 0.5? Seems my math is wrong -  but you do have a chance of hitting for 9 with a token right? Lots of dice.



*Spoiler: DR. Gunsforhands*
Show




> Orcish Investors - 1RR
> _An orc with a feather boa triumphantly smashes a
> "for sale" sign while her suit-and-tie partner cheers
> her on. The building behind them is obviously on fire._
> Creature - Orc R
> When Orcish Investors enters the battlefield, destroy
> target land. Its controller creates a treasure token.
> -
> _Since they bought the property, they haven't so
> ...


This is nice and simple and probably is the maximum allowable for LD these days.


*Spoiler: Quiddle*
Show




> Darksoul Investor 1BB
> Creature - Demon Advisor R
> T: Another target creature you control gets +3/+3 until the end of the turn, put a -1/-1 counter on it.
> Whenever a creature you control dies you lose life and draw cards equal to the number of -1/-1 counters on it.
> 2/4
> "Power at a price."


From initial impression - its T to give another creature +2, have them attack and then you lose 1 life and draw a card. Seems really good. Since the life loss is tied to the -1 counters, it's never really that high and the draw card s happen outside combat as well - so if you have a 2/2, you can use it to attack one turn as a 3/3 and then beef it the round after and draw 2 regardless. This can really be a draw engine.


*Spoiler: Ben-Zayb*
Show




> *Trinket Investor* 2U
> Creature - Dwarf Artificer C
> Invest  artifact with mana value 1 or less _(At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay 1 and reveal the top card of your library. If you do and it's an artifact card with mana value 1 or less, create a Treasure token. You may put that card at the bottom of your library.)_
> 2/2
> 
> Ability template:
> Invest  {characteristic} _(At the beginning of your upkeep, you may pay 1 and reveal the top card of your library. If you do and it's a/an {characteristic} card, create a Treasure token. You may put that card at the bottom of your library.)_


Invest is a great little mechanic. It's a deck building mechanic which is neat and would love to see something like this in the game going forward.  


*Spoiler: Tom the Mine*
Show




> Not settled on what the card will do yet but it seems ripe for an un set title 
> 
> Emrakul, Cryptoinvestor 14
> Legendary Creature - Eldrazi R Un
> Emrakul costs 1 less for each treasure token you control. 
> Flying, Trample, Protection from rares and mythic rares
> When you cast ~, exile all cards in each opponents hand. 
> At the beginning of your upkeep, each opponents chooses a card exiled by ~ and returns it to its owners hand.
> 14/14
> ...


Hard time judging UN cards - the treasure affinity though makes sense for the Joke - making this a brutal drop that just strips opponents hands till your next round till they get it back bit by bit, but not sure how much they can do against this beast!


*Spoiler: Personification*
Show




> *Long-Term Investor* {W/B}{W/B}
> Creature - Spirit U
> Whenever another creature you control dies, you may pay {W/B}. If you do, return ~ from your graveyard to the battlefield tapped.
> 2/2
> _I've been dying since before you were born, and Obzedat help me I'll die ten more times before you're born again._


Love this - very flavorful and great little regen ability - feels well balanced for an uncommon and can either be good for defense or some type of sacrifice deck.


*Spoiler: Winner*
Show

Personification with Long-Term Investor

----------


## Personification

Thanks for the win. 
*Make me a card that is about music.*

Interpret that sentence as you will.

----------


## Comissar

> *Spoiler: Comissar*
> Show
> 
>  Always have a hard time judging UN cards - it's a pretty complex card, but seems like on average it deals you 3.5 damage each round and creates a 3.5 token (on average) - that token then has additional rolls that make it on average . . . 0.5? Seems my math is wrong -  but you do have a chance of hitting for 9 with a token right? Lots of dice.


The token has a 50/50 chance of either growing or shrinking. However, the amount it grows/shrinks are unequal (the joke being that NFT's are terrible investments due to their extreme volatility, even if sometimes that volatility spikes the price up), and on average over time it will skew negative until it hits 0. That said, if you're lucky, you could potentially have it just keep growing. I considered making the token creation mandatory each upkeep, but decided having it be optional fit better as you can then have the token be legendary to layer on an additional joke about NFT's being 'unique'. Realistically, you would want to make the token if you're playing the card, otherwise it's a vanilla 1/4 for 4.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Mechanics wise, Emrakul was meant to hit similar notes to Emrakul, Promised End, being a big beefy girl with a bit of additional protection if you cheat it out with an extra bonus if you hardcast it that makes it even harder to deal with and should win you the game (as a hardcast of that mana value should). 

Harmony 1R
Instant U
Copy target instant or sorcery spell with mana value 2 or less. You may choose new targets for the copy.
Fuse (You may cast one or both halves of this card from your hand.)
////
Discord 1U
Instant U
Counter target instant or sorcery unless its controller pays 3.
Fuse (You may cast one or both halves of this card from your hand.)

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

High Note - 1R
_A prismari opera student suddenly levitates a foot off the ground as they sing. The accompanying professor is stunned with awe as a barely-visible distortion in the air cracks the piano they're playing._
Instant - C
Choose one:
- Destroy target artifact
- Target creature gets +1/+0 and gains Flying and First Strike until end of turn

----------


## ben-zayb

*Balladhowler* 1G
Creature - Wolf Bard C
Echo 1G
When ~ enters or leaves the battlefield, add a lore counter on target Saga.
3/3

----------


## mystic1110

Elvish Pipes 2G
Artifact - Equipment R
Equipped creature has {T}: You may put a creature card from your hand onto the battlefield.
Equip 1G

----------


## Quiddle

Sing Along UR
Enchantment R 
When Sing Along enters the battlefield scry 2.
At the end of each players turn exile the top card of your library then the active player may discard a card that starts with the same letter as the exiled card, if they do they draw 2 cards.

----------


## somethingrandom

Lullaby 3UU
Enchantment R
Cumulative Upkeep 1U
Creatures enter the battlefield tapped and do not untap during their controllers untap step.
If creature becomes untapped tap it.

----------


## TiaC

Leitmotif 1UG
Enchantment R
When Leitmotif enters the battlefield, choose a card type. 
Whenever you cast a spell of the chosen type, choose one:
Discard a card, then draw a card.Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature you control. Untap it.Gain 2 life.

----------


## Wilko92

*Card name:* Bardic Buff
*Cast cost:* 3RG
*Spell type:* Enchantment
*Card rarity:* (Un)Rare

*Rules text:* For as long as this card is on the field, you must speak in rhyme.

Creatures you control gain First Strike and +3/+3.

If you fail to speak in rhyme for two consecutive sentences, sacrifice Bardic Buff.

--

This is for an Unset really, but I really like the idea of having to do something musical irl to get a game buff!
An alternative version gives a better buff to your creatures, but with the added downside of when you sac Bardic Buff you _also_ sac all your creatures :D

----------


## Misothene

Song of Time 4UU
Enchantment- Saga M
Whenever you complete a dungeon, put a mask counter on Song of Time.
I-III: Venture into the dungeon.
IV: Restart the game. You start the game with a number of Treasure tokens equal to the number of mask counters on Song of Time.

----------


## Quiddle

we getting judged?

----------


## Comissar

So, again, in the interests of getting things moving again, I can judge this round unless there are any objections? Happy to give Personification until around this time on Sunday?

----------


## Comissar

Well, with no objections to be heard, and no return of Personification, judging below;

*Spoiler: Tom the Mime's Harmony and Discord*
Show




> Harmony 1R
> Instant U
> Copy target instant or sorcery spell with mana value 2 or less. You may choose new targets for the copy.
> Fuse (You may cast one or both halves of this card from your hand.)
> ////
> Discord 1U
> Instant U
> Counter target instant or sorcery unless its controller pays 3.
> Fuse (You may cast one or both halves of this card from your hand.)


So, this is a very powerful split card. Both halves are cards that you'd probably want to be playing in certain spells decks already, having them be a split card and _then_ being able to fuse them seems like it might be too strong. You won't always have a valid target for fusing, the stack isn't always very busy, but it'll play well against both burn and control decks. If you're building your deck correctly it'll have a high floor too as you can pack your deck full of powerful 1-2 drop spells.

From a limited perspective, it might need to be rare, but that'll be dependant on the limited environment it's in. If there's not much cheap removal below rare, it's probably fine at uncommon. If there is a lot of cheap removal, it'd feel pretty oppressive to play against.




*Spoiler: Dr. Gunsforhands' High Note*
Show





> High Note - 1R
> _A prismari opera student suddenly levitates a foot off the ground as they sing. The accompanying professor is stunned with awe as a barely-visible distortion in the air cracks the piano they're playing._
> Instant - C
> Choose one:
> - Destroy target artifact
> - Target creature gets +1/+0 and gains Flying and First Strike until end of turn


Nice modal spell, it's strictly better than Shatter, but then Shatter is a really bad card and we already have Abrade, so I don't take issue with that. Options are always nice and this can give a surprise blocker against fliers, or be used to win a trade. Giving First Strike gets around the difficulties with some of Red's combat tricks where you don't actually keep your creature at the end of it. The only ding against it is that granting flying doesn't feel very Red. Usually Red only gets access to flying via. Dragons and Phoenixes (or spells themed around them), the flavouring of it being a 'High Note' can maybe justify getting around the colour pie break, but it would become the only mono-red instant or sorcery in the game to grant Flying if printed.

Common feels like the right kind've rarity for an effect like this. You don't want to be running a huge number of combat tricks in a limited deck and, outside of very artifact heavy sets, having a Shatter effect isn't something you go for highly. The modality makes it a card you'd want to grab a little more highly than most tricks.


*Spoiler: ben-zayb's Balladhowler*
Show





> *Balladhowler* 1G
> Creature - Wolf Bard C
> Echo 1G
> When ~ enters or leaves the battlefield, add a lore counter on target Saga.
> 3/3


Very simple, very clean. 1G for a 3/3 is a good rate, Echo is a notable downside as it can stall your momentum early game, but it's cheap enough that you won't be that bothered later game. Smart to have the Lore Counter ability be both an ETB and a leaves the field trigger, you can choose to not pay the Echo to rip through your Sagas just that little bit faster if you really want to. That said, you need a high number of Sagas for this to feel worth playing ahead of other green two drops. I'm also not convinced there's a huge number of Sagas you'd want to go through at a higher speed within green where you wouldn't be better off playing Pollenbright Druid.

In limited, I think you're mostly playing this as a 3/3 for 2 with downside. Sagas are yet to appear below Uncommon, so you probably aren't running enough in your deck to justify the lore counter trigger. We saw a card playing in similar space back in Dominaria with Keldon Warcaller, and I think I can count on one hand how often it was relevant for me. You also would effectively be taking T3 off if you played this on curve. All that said, it is a Common and it'll stay relevant later into the game than most 2 drops thanks to its relatively high Power and Toughness. It might have a place as a 23rd card.


*Spoiler: mystic1110's Elvish Pipes*
Show





> Elvish Pipes 2G
> Artifact - Equipment R
> Equipped creature has {T}: You may put a creature card from your hand onto the battlefield.
> Equip 1G


This feels incredibly strong. The turn you play it, it effectively reads "3GG, Tap target creature you control: Put a creature card from your hand onto the battlefield". This is basically a sorcery speed version of Dramatic Entrance from Shadowmoor. On subsequent turns you can just cast a creature spell for free every turn, potentially multiple times if you have ways to untap the equipped creature. You can also daisy chain the equipment onto other creatures you control. Assuming you equip the turn you play it, the turn after you'll be able to move it to an additional two creatures after your initial activation. Being able to tap the creature at instant speed means you can also just flash in a win condition on your opponents end step. For a modern day equivalent, Howlpack Piper has the Elvish Piper ability on a 4 mana body with 2 mana to activate, and only on your own turn. You can repeat it if you use it for a wolf or werewolf, but it costs 2 mana every time.

This is probably less good in limited than constructed, but I'd still move it to Mythic Rare just because of the repeatable activation. You don't have as many tools to control what comes to your hand, or what your top curve looks like, within Limited, but this still represents free spells at instant speed.


*Spoiler: Quiddle's Sing Along*
Show




> Sing Along UR
> Enchantment R 
> When Sing Along enters the battlefield scry 2.
> At the end of each players turn exile the top card of your library then the active player may discard a card that starts with the same letter as the exiled card, if they do they draw 2 cards.


Though not explicitly stated in your design, this would need to be an Un card. Cards have to be able to function identically regardless of which language they're printed in, this would give different outcomes on otherwise identical cards if the exiled card were in a different language. If you wanted a black border effect with a similar outcome you could maybe tie it to mana value instead?

The effect is very group-hug. I'm not sure I'd want to be playing it as I'd be losing a card every turn to give my opponents the option of a free Tormenting Voice. While you do get to benefit from this first, 'benefit' might be too strong a word. The effect seems pretty narrow and you're not gaining card advantage the first time you utilise the effect.

I wouldn't play this at all in limited, it's pretty clearly a card designed for multiplayer.


*Spoiler: somethingrandom's Lullaby*
Show





> Lullaby 3UU
> Enchantment R
> Cumulative Upkeep 1U
> Creatures enter the battlefield tapped and do not untap during their controllers untap step.
> If creature becomes untapped tap it.


I'm actually surprised there isn't a card called Lullaby already.

This is a really nasty card. Preventing untapping in the untap step is already very strong, to then have creatures enter tapped _and_ have the narcolepsy effect is a control players dream. With proper deckbuilding, the Cumulative Upkeep isn't ever going to be much of a problem for you either. Solemnity, for example, turns this into an effect you never need to pay for, and it'd fit extremely well in the kind've decks that want Solemnity. I'd hate playing against this  :Small Tongue: 

Even without going out of your way to cheat the cumulative upkeep, this can buy you a couple of turns where you don't need to worry about your opponents creatures. The _only_ saving grace is that it doesn't tap things down when it enters the battlefield.

In limited this'd probably be not too much of a problem. It'd buy a couple of turns, but hurts you with the upkeep costs and your opponent gets to untap before you do if you can't make the payment. Chances are you don't have a way to cheat the cost in Limited.


*Spoiler: TiaC's Leitmotif*
Show





> Leitmotif 1UG
> Enchantment R
> When Leitmotif enters the battlefield, choose a card type. 
> Whenever you cast a spell of the chosen type, choose one:
> Discard a card, then draw a card.Put a +1/+1 counter on target creature you control. Untap it.Gain 2 life.


This is a nice enchantment design. It is a 3 mana do-nothing if you play it on curve, but it offers a nice range of bonuses that most decks would like. Gaining 2 life is probably the weakest option, but it makes a good failcase choice if your boards empty and you like your hand. Rummaging it probably the strongest choice of the three, but also feels like a colour pie bend. Typically Blue Loots (Draw, then discard) while Red Rummages (Discard, then Draw). Not a huge deal and probably intended to keep the power level down a little, but something worth noting. +1 counters are classic UG and probably the strongest choice if you're heavy on creatures. 

I'd be pretty happy to have this in limited, it wouldn't generate card advantage over the course of a game, but it would help a lot with finding/ditching lands.


*Spoiler: Wilko92's Bardic Buff*
Show





> *Card name:* Bardic Buff
> *Cast cost:* 3RG
> *Spell type:* Enchantment
> *Card rarity:* (Un)Rare
> 
> *Rules text:* For as long as this card is on the field, you must speak in rhyme.
> 
> Creatures you control gain First Strike and +3/+3.
> 
> ...


It goes without saying that +3/+3 and First Strike as an anthem is an exceptionally strong ability, even at 5 mana. The rhyming drawback probably does ensure this doesn't stick for more than a handful of turns, talking solely in rhyme gets tricky. Might be worth having a clause about not using the same rhyme twice just to help ensure it's not too overpowering, but it is ultimately an Un-card, so balance isn't the primary focus.

With it being an Un-card, it's a lot harder to assess how it'd play in limited. I think I'd try it out though, the buff is strong and I think I can handle doing rhymes  :Small Tongue: 


*Spoiler: Misothene's Song of Time*
Show





> Song of Time 4UU
> Enchantment- Saga M
> Whenever you complete a dungeon, put a mask counter on Song of Time.
> I-III: Venture into the dungeon.
> IV: Restart the game. You start the game with a number of Treasure tokens equal to the number of mask counters on Song of Time.


You'd be able to complete the Tomb of Annihilation with just this saga and no other Dungeon cards, which guarantees that should this reach the fourth chapter, you'll start the new game with at least one Treasure. I think this would honestly just be an all around feels bad card, though. It doesn't really do a whole lot until Chapter IV. Automatically progressing a dungeon is not a particularly crazy effect for 6 mana, but starting the game fresh _and_ being rewarded for doing so is very powerful, and also very irritating. Speaking personally, I would probably just concede if I saw someone was playing this and I knew I couldn't race it. Being forced to start the game over isn't a mechanic that feels particularly fun to me.


*Spoiler: Ok, so who won?*
Show



*Spoiler: Third Place*
Show

ben-zayb's Wolf Bard

Just a simple design that feels well realised. Not a whole lot more to say than what I said in the card review itself.


*Spoiler: Second Place*
Show

Dr. Gunsforhands' High Note

A nice and versatile modal spell. Being able to choose between Shatter or Kindled Fury with upside is very nice for 1R, and Common feels like the right rarity for it too. The only issue I have with it is that mono-Red just isn't able to grant Flying to its creatures at instant-speed. This could probably be colour shifted to 1W and remain otherwise mechanically identical, or have the Flying replaced with either a slightly larger buff or a different keyword (such as Trample) and remain red and be a card that fits the colour pie well. Though you do then lose the 'High Note' flavour with the removal of Flying. Either way, really nice design.


*Spoiler: First Place*
Show

TiaC's Leitmotif

This reminds me a lot of Primal Empathy, a card I enjoy the design space of a lot. Obviously the function is not very in line with it, but it does reward you for sticking to a deck theme. The rummage effect probably should be a loot instead, but it's not egregious to have it be rummage instead. I would have a lot of fun playing with this and I don't think it'd be busted. Congratulations!

----------


## Bucky

Leitmotif looks like an obvious combo engine to me, but it's thoroughly outclassed by Jeskai Ascendancy in that respect since it can't both untap and loot off the same spell. It can, however, choose creatures as the type a la Combo Elves.

----------


## TiaC

Thanks for the win!

The reason I went with rummage instead of loot is because the discard isn't a cost, so it will draw you a card if you hand is empty. This is intended to mimic the U/G effect that lets you play cards of a certain type from the top of your library. They both let you chain plays as long as you keep topdecking the right card type. 

For this week's challenge: *Make a card with a replacement effect*

This generally means that it has "instead" in the rules text.

----------


## Bucky

Inquisition Lockdown    2WW
Legendary Enchantment
At the beginning of your upkeep, investigate twice. _(Create two colorless Clue artifact tokens with "2, Sacrifice this artifact: Draw a card.")_ Skip your next draw step unless you sacrifice Inquisition Lockdown. 

Your opponents can't attack you unless they pay {2}.

----------


## mystic1110

Devil's Canvas 1URB
Enchantment MR
At the end of each player's turn, that player may have Devil's Canvas deal 1 damage to any target. If a creature dealt damage by Devil's Canvas would die this way that player may exile it instead. If they do that player may create a token of that creature. 
_It takes a genius to paint well with oils, but a madman with sin._

----------


## Comissar

Aether Polymorphist - 2UU

Creature - Human Wizard U

Flash

If a player would create one or more tokens, they instead create that many 0/1 White Goat Creature Tokens.

2/2

_"I tired of this fad of spinning creatures out of pure aether. It didn't take much to realise that I could meddle directly with that energy." - Fiona, Aether Theorist_

----------


## Tom the Mime

Buried memories UB
Enchantment - R
Flash
Whenever a player would search their library, they search their graveyard instead. 
2: Mill 4. Any player may activate this ability up to once per turn (activating player is the one who mills)

Being harder to get rid of than Aven Mindcensor might be an issue and there might need to be a better way to limit self mill potential.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Good point on the feedback. I wonder if High Note might have just worked better as a sorcery.

Anyway!

Short Pier - 2(u/b)
Instant - C
The next time a creature would enter the battlefield this turn, put it into its owner's graveyard instead.

----------


## ben-zayb

*Urabrask, The Remaker* 3RR
Legendary Creature - Phyrexian Praetor M
If you would get one or more poison counters, put twice that much oil counters on a permanent you control instead.
X, Remove X oil counters from ~: Choose one
Target creature you control gets +X/+0 and gains haste until end of turn.Target creature an opponent controls gets -0/-X and gains toxic 2 until end of turn.4/4

*Spoiler: Toxic*
Show

Toxic N _(Players dealt combat damage by this creature also get N poison counter(s).)_
My understanding of toxic is that, like lifelink, multiple instances of it don't stack.

----------


## Quiddle

Wordshifter Mage 1UG
Creature - Human Wizard R
When Wordshifter Mage enters the battlefield put up to 3 cards from your graveyard onto the bottom of your library in any order.
If a player would draw a card they instead put the bottom card of their library into their hand.
2/3

----------


## somethingrandom

Summoners Call 3G
Enchantment R
If you would draw a card you may instead reveal cards from the top of you library and until you reveal a creature spell and put that spell into your hand.

----------

